# Naruto Chapter 599 Predictions Thread



## Hexa (Aug 22, 2012)

Some of Evil's posts in this thread 



Evil said:


> Long flash back then Tobi is Obito with half old face





Evil said:


> You guys are still missing the first part.
> 
> The old face is basically what we saw of right face, old scarred whatever you want to call it.





Evil said:


> Like what we've seen when the mask has been blown off that part.
> 
> Oh you guys, getting so excited.
> 
> I can't wait.




*PUZZLE*


Evil said:


> I knew that would drive you banana sandwich.
> 
> Since you guys are having a hard time, lemme throw you a bone.
> 
> ...



*SOL*


Orenji13 said:


> By using the first word on each page of the numbers Evil gave us in book 57, I think I got it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 22, 2012)

It will start wiht reaction faces of Naruto, Kakashi, Gai, and Bee...

then we get 72 chapters of Sasuke.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 22, 2012)

Tobi is finally unmasked! Explanation time!


----------



## Velocity (Aug 22, 2012)

We skip over to Sasuke.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Aug 22, 2012)

Velocity said:


> We skip over to Sasuke.



you know kishi all to well


----------



## Kishido (Aug 22, 2012)

599: Sakura's feelings


----------



## vered (Aug 22, 2012)

well tobi got a rasengan in the face.it seems to me that he is finished.flashback explanation time is due.
most likely he is Obito going by this chapter.


----------



## ISeeVoices (Aug 22, 2012)

Next chapter is about Oro & sasuke...
The last page will be Tobi from behind and everyone else staring at him surprised (Probably Obito). And so the 600 chapter will mark the reveal of Tobi's identity


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 22, 2012)

Entire chapter will be the mask slowing falling off for 5 pages. Kakashi, Guy, Naruto, and Killerbee are going "aiuwduiafjioasd" for 5 pages. Tobi doesn't say a word and just 5 pages of various body shots except the face. Last two pages are a double spread and it's of the sky with someone saying "You're...". Chapter ends.

No but seriously, it's going to be revealed that Tobi is The Rock that killed Obito. Kakashi is hurting inside, knowing this was coming but didn't want to believe. Guy grows a little old from this. Naruto knew it all along. Killerbee...raps something...about something not related to the situation. Gedo Mazo passes out...too much ice cream headaches and eyes bleeding. 

In an ideal world, both of these will be the next two chapters. I feel very confident about it.

...

Chapter is probably going to be slow and explain who is behind the mask, it might even take a few pages or the entire chapter to actually see the face if Kishi really wants to drag it out even more, which who knows. I don't think there will be any switching though...maybe to Zetsu...I miss Zetsu.


----------



## NO (Aug 22, 2012)

Chapter 599: Tobi Revealed!

Suigetsu: Are you serious?!
Sasuke: So that's who Tobi is...
Orochimaru: Now you understand... That is why I'm not worried about his little war.

Madara: That is who he is, the man behind the operation of it all.
Tsunade: Impossible, how could he still be alive?!
Oonoki: That can't be...
Mei: The Uchiha...
Madara: I'm sparing your lives. If you attack again, I won't hesitate to kill you.
Raikage: No...you don't get it. You are not escaping unless you're able to defeat me!

Naruto: ?!
Kakashi: It can't be... *eyes dripping with blood, drops face down to ground because of fatigue*
Bee: Huh..
Guy: Kakashi, are you alright?
Tobi: ...
Naruto: Kakashi, what's the matter?! Guy! Do you know who this guy is?
Guy: That man...that man is...

Shikaku: What did you learn, Inoichi?!
Inoichi: I just received word on the identity of the masked man...the one behind this all.

Tobi: It's true. I'm none other than Zetsu.


----------



## Daryoon (Aug 22, 2012)

The Kages ask Madara who Tobi is. He gives vague answers.
Sasuke asks Orochimaru who Tobi is. He gives vague answers.
Naruto asks Tobi who he really is. All scenes combine, as everyone says "Uchiha Obito".
Naruto looks puzzled, "Who?"
Obito starts ranting about how he's not "Obito", he's "Nobody". Then, the Ten Tails awakens.


----------



## Talis (Aug 22, 2012)

Knowing Kishi scene probably switches, after 2 weeks once we read Chapter 599 Naruto will take another 437837348374 weeks break and after these we finally might see the face.


----------



## Klue (Aug 22, 2012)

Naruto's Rasengan better destroy Tobi's right eye in the process, or he'll have to find a Kamui-less method to defeating Tobi.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 22, 2012)

Either Sasuke or Madara

All fandom will rage on


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 22, 2012)

Klue said:


> Naruto's Rasengan better destroy Tobi's right eye in the process, or he'll have to find a Kamui-less method to defeating Tobi.



If the eye was destroyed Tobi would be stuck in that other dimension wouldn't he? So I doubt it.

Kamui is sealed as long as Naruto's KB is waiting there for Tobi to materialize.


As for 599, it's shock and awe time. Tobi's identity will be revealed. Perhaps the beginning of his imminent defeat flashback.


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 22, 2012)

Madara, please. I have no interest in this PNJ Tobi fight.


----------



## Fay (Aug 22, 2012)

Tobi's face revealed with everyone's reactions to it. At the end of the chapter the alliance arrives.


----------



## LelouchIsZero (Aug 22, 2012)

Chapter 599: Tobi Revealed!

Kakashi: O..obito? 
Tobi: I'm Greymon now


----------



## Marsala (Aug 22, 2012)

We see Sasuke.

...under the mask.



bearzerger said:


> Kamui is sealed as long as Naruto's KB is waiting there for Tobi to materialize.



But if Tobi survives the attack, then once the bijuu-dama passes he'll go back to the normal world and he can blow Naruto's clone out.


----------



## vered (Aug 22, 2012)

Marsala said:


> But if Tobi survives the attack, then once the bijuu-dama passes he'll go back to the normal world and he can blow Naruto's clone out.



Tobi is trapped.he cant go back as long as the bijuudama covers his body.and he cant stay for long in the same space as BM naruto who can use more than just rasengan to rip his body into pieces.
the only way for him is to either use the Rinnegan,or withstand the attack and immediately return to the normal world and retreat.
at this point i wont be surprised to see his flashback as the sign for his upcoming defeat.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 22, 2012)

Marsala said:


> But if Tobi survives the attack, then once the bijuu-dama passes he'll go back to the normal world and he can blow Naruto's clone out.



I think it'll be like this: 

Tobi will be blown back by the Rasengan and return to the regular dimension before Naruto's KB can finish him. The Bijuudama will have passed in the mean time. 

However, once there he won't be able to go back into Kamui's dimension without immediately inviting an attack by that KB and he can't just blow Naruto's clone out without entering that dimension. 

Especially since in the real world Team Naruto won't give him the time to come up with a plan to get rid of the KB. He'll be forced to come up with some other means of defense. 

He can't even run away because that too requires Kamui. That's why I say he needs the next ace up his sleeve: The Ichibi.


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 22, 2012)

Tobi's identity is revealed. Or we just have part of his mask cracked just so Kishimoto can continue being a cocktease.

Tobi then does something to appear as a credible threat because at this point, it's hard to take him seriously. Either that or the Juubi's transformation nears completion, necessitating the presence of more help in order to seal/defeat it i.e. the Rookies.

Maybe a cut to Madara making a comment about his accomplice's motivations.


----------



## Chuck (Aug 22, 2012)

next chapter focuses back on Sasuke & Oro


----------



## Sacrass (Aug 22, 2012)

Big reveal chapter, Tobi is Obito. He starts using the Rinnegan after everyone's reactions.

EDIT: I'd do a full chapter prediction/fanfic/whatever, but I'm lazy at the moment.


----------



## falconzx (Aug 22, 2012)

Chapter 599, random flashbacks and slow-mo theories that Tobi is you-know-who (not Voldemort).
Then Chapter 600, Tobi actually confirms the fact


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 22, 2012)

Surprised faces that Tobi isn't actually Obito, and talking.


----------



## NarutoSamaMan (Aug 22, 2012)

Chapter 599
Naruto: *Rsengan* FINALLY WE GET TO SEE WHOS BEHIND THE MASK
Tobi: *Shadow Clone*
NF: Rages


----------



## Gabe (Aug 22, 2012)

start of the flashback after tobis identity is reveled


----------



## auem (Aug 22, 2012)

kakashi asking to a unmasked tobi 'who are you?!'...

tobi: kukuku.....

chapter ends....naruto on break next week


----------



## rajin (Aug 22, 2012)

well kishi has already trolled .so next chapter there will be some distractions and tobi's face will be shown from various sides but to see complete face we will need to wait for 600 and a world where medical technology has touched such heights , a face not matter much, whatever is ready to appear before the audience is certainly unexpected and it will again confuse them more .

ALL HAIL UCHIHA MADARA

ALL HAIL TOBI


----------



## Saru (Aug 22, 2012)

Kakashi/Orochimaru have a two chapter long flashback.

Reveal at the end of 600. Sasuke upgrade pending.


----------



## Deadway (Aug 22, 2012)

*Chapter 599 Predictions
The art of ninja.*

*Finally, the mask comes off!*

Naruto: Got you!
_Naruto's clone dissapears_
_Tobi in the real world takes the blow_
Kakashi: It...worked....
Gai: YES! This is it.
_Bee gets reverted back to normal due to the pins_
Bee: Yo...let's see that....face...motha fucka....
_Tobi covers it with his hand, all you see is a bloody sharingan._
Tobi: *Fuck, I didn't have enough time to switch to the rinnegan's visual powers...this eye hindered me.*
_Tobi turns around and his back faces Naruto and them_
Tobi: Congratulations, but you're still so far from true power Naruto.
Naruto: What the hell is wrong with you, this has never been about power!
Tobi: Kuku...you fool, do you even understand why the art of ninja was invented? Allow me to tell you, as a gift. The art of ninja was invented simply to gain access to god, a race!
Naruto/Gai/Kakashi/Bee: !?
Tobi: Since the beginning, everyone has tried to obtain the knowledge of the rikudou sennin, become the rikudou sennin! I..am simply one of the many who have tried to obtain that power, although in my case, I'm still quite far.
Gai: No one can achieve the power of the sage...
Tobi: Is that true? As of right now, one man walks this earth with power so close to him...care to figure out who it is.
Kakashi: *The real Madara*
Naruto: *It..has to be him...Madara*
Naruto: If that's your only goal, then WHY SASUKE!? 
Tobi: I need the body and eyes to become the sage, I currently have one pair of eyes, while I would need the next strongest eye.
Kakashi: Sasuke eternal mangekyou sharingan...is it...
Tobi: Spot on Kakashi, then, after I obtain that, I will have the sages eyes, followed by the juubi's power. I will become invincible.
Naruto: THEN WHY DID YOU KILL MY PARENTS! WHY DID YOU ATTACK THE LEAF VILLAGE, WHY!!??
Kakashi: *Tobi was the one that attacked the leaf 16 years ago? Wait...*
Kakashi: He attacked....because...he wanted to test his visual powers....
Tobi: ...
Kakashi: On sensei...right?
Tobi: Wrong again Kakashi....you should know already that...
_Tobi's face starts turning towards them_
Naruto: !
Kakashi/Gai/Bee: !
Last panel shows Obito's face
Tobi: Tobi is a good boy.
*Chapter end.*



-->I know most won't like the face that I made him Obito, but with the recent flashback of Kakashi's this chapter, and the mask coming off, it's really becoming that.


----------



## Nic (Aug 22, 2012)

manga switches to the kage fight pissing everyone off.


----------



## OgreMagi (Aug 22, 2012)

599 will be sauce and oro talking to secret ppl near the end of the chapter the story will lead up to the identity of the masked one (cliffhanger) is and then in 600 scene changes back to naruto where we get the reveal with mask off


----------



## Mayaki (Aug 22, 2012)

Deadway said:


> *Last panel shows Obito's face
> Tobi: Tobi is a good boy.
> Chapter end.*


*

If that actually happens, if this line fucking happens, I will celebrate it like I never celebrated anything. Tobi saying "Tobi is a good boy" in his reveal would be the best fucking thing!*


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 22, 2012)

Tears and rage are a near certainty no matter what else happens.


----------



## Ghost (Aug 22, 2012)

We'll see Sasuke and co and Madara.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Aug 22, 2012)

I have a feeling Kishi is gonna cut to Sasuke or Madara vs 5 Kages next week... I really really really hope he doesn't.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Aug 22, 2012)

LelouchIsZero said:


> Chapter 599: Tobi Revealed!
> 
> Kakashi: O..obito?
> Tobi: I'm Greymon now



LMFAO

Woww


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 22, 2012)

*Chapter 599*:   The Mask of Hatred

Mask comes off!  

Is it really Obito?  Or Kishi mega trolling us thinking it's Obito, and it ends up being someone else?  And where's Rin all this time?


----------



## Abanikochan (Aug 22, 2012)

Next week Kishimoto is going on break to do some research. 


...Research on shitstorms!


----------



## 3rdgenkage (Aug 22, 2012)

*guys just a warning*

Next chapter could be all Sasuke and Orochimaru I've seen Kishi do it before. So don't get your hopes too up but at the same time I'm just glad his mask fell off.


----------



## Jason Brody (Aug 22, 2012)

Velocity said:


> We skip over to Sasuke.



This or madara.

Kishi has always done this with huge, important cliffhangers. Not every single one, but a good enough number of them to be convinced he will have us wait a bit. I SERIOUSLY hope this doesn't happen, but knowing Kishi (aka Trollimoto)...

If we switch to Sasuke we better get a lulzy pedo quote from orochimaru.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 22, 2012)

Chapter 599-Who?
Side Text-The mask is in pieces...and the face behind the mask?
*Pieces of the mask are shown falling, Tobi's face isn't shown*
Naruto: ?!

*Back in real world*
Kakashi: *Panting*
Guy: Did he get him?
Killerbee: Great job Naruto, you did it-
*Naruto goes poof*
Killerbee: ?!
Guy: ?!
Kakashi: If that Naruto was the clone, then...

*Back in Box Factory*
Naruto: I...I don't understand.
Tobi: ...*Face not shown*
Naruto: Explain...Obito!
*Tobi's face is shown, there's still a little bit of mask on his left side, but you can see he's Obito*
Tobi: So you do know me huh...
Naruto: Of course! Kakashi told me about you. He told me what a great person you were. How he considered you to be he closest friend. Which is why...I DON'T UNDERSTAND!!!
Tobi: *Does a bunch of explaining*

*Most of the chapter is about the explanation*

*At the end of the chapter*
Tobi: My time here is almost up...
Naruto: !?
*Tobi brings him and Naruto back to the real world*
*In the Box Factory the piece of the mask that was still on Tobi's face falls down*
*In the real world*
Guy: ?!
Killerbee: ?!
Kakashi: *Is stun*
Naruto: Who...who are you really?
*The part of Tobi's face that was still covered is focused on in a close up panel*
*Panel then pans out to reveal Tobi's full face, it's of Obito and Izuna*
Tobi: I'm No One.

End Text-Trololololol Just who exactly is Tobi?

Kishi should just mindfuck the fuck out of everyone


----------



## Tryke (Aug 22, 2012)

cut to five kages, cut to sauce and co., cut to people back at headquarters, cut to sakura and others dealing with the aftermath of the battles, etc.  Kishi could go to a plethora of different side events before showing us tobi's identity.


----------



## syrup (Aug 22, 2012)

Tryke said:


> cut to five kages, cut to sauce and co., cut to people back at headquarters, cut to sakura and others dealing with the aftermath of the battles, etc.  Kishi could go to a plethora of different side events before showing us tobi's identity.



Can, and likely will...


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 22, 2012)

Next chapter: panel change to Orochimaru telling Sasuke how Tobi was created. His real face we see in chapter 600!


----------



## Algol (Aug 22, 2012)

"Under that mask... is another mask!" is also what im worried about haha.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2012)

I actually wouldn't mind at all.


----------



## Recal (Aug 22, 2012)

Raiden said:


> I actually wouldn't mind at all.



Same.  Where Oro and Sasuke are going and who they are going to see is the new big mystery of the manga.  Wouldn't mind catching up with that story thread, if Kishi's intent on stringing out the Tobi = ? plot.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 22, 2012)

Chapter 599-

Madara senses tobi and fights some more with the kages, declaring that he will wipe them out now because he has important business to take care of.

Tobi comes out of his dimension and clutches onto the remaining piece of his mask. Kakashi demands to know who he is, tobi stops hiding his face and throws the mask to the floor. Gai and kakashi are shocked, to see obito's face.

Tobi: who am i?! I'm no one!

Tobi: I'm no one and its all your fault kakashi!

tobi: look at my face closely and burn my disfigured image into your eyes!

kakashi: that's not possible....how...obito?! why?! how?!

tobi: Kakashi...you and everything you stand for will now come to an end! You will live to regret this day!

gai: the gedou statue!

bee: oh no! the statue is starting to grow! 

kurama: Naruto this is bad...you have to destroy it now!

Tobi: its too late! nothing can stop revival of the ten tails now!  My victory is assured!


*last page is a pic of obito with the juubi forming behind him*

"tobi's plan is complete!"


----------



## dream (Aug 22, 2012)

I predict that we will finally learn who Tobi is...that or we will switch to the Madara fight.


----------



## Addy (Aug 22, 2012)

i would love that but right after we see that tobi is indeed obito. then i would not give a flying fuck about the hows and whys of obito


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2012)

Which is why it's in the mangaka's best interest to keep you waiting .


----------



## Kiss (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm mentally prepared.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 22, 2012)

Sasuke and Oro and maybe some Madara vs. Kages


----------



## MessiahZach (Aug 22, 2012)

*I got a feeling in my nuts that over the next few chapters that Tobi is going to b e revealed to be Obito, psychologically fucking around with Kakashi. After maybe a flashback chapter of Kakashi thinking about Obito, he gets pissed at him and decides that he is going to go on a rampage and fight Obito one on one. Directly after this the story switches to Saucegay and Orochimaru.*


----------



## Rika24 (Aug 22, 2012)

Honestly, i have a feeling that someone is dying in the next few chapters:

1. Kakashi manages to fight against Tobi/Obito by sending Naruto's Rasenshuriken to the other dimension with the last of his chakra, while Gai goes 8 Gates to force Tobi/Obito to go to the other dimension (i do not see this fight being won without Kakashi)

2. Gai is gonna get angry on Kakashi's behalf and go 8 Gates to make Tobi/Obito pay for the pain he caused Kakashi


----------



## Syntaxis (Aug 22, 2012)

Nah, it's not Obito. Too obvious. Tobi also referenced to Kakashi's borrowed power in the sense that he can only use it so many times. If he was Obito, he would've said "Borrowing my power," or something to that extent.

I predict that Tobi's mask will come off and... Naruto won't recognize him. It's a man in his late 40's or early 50's. They'll remain in Kamui's dimension with Tobi on the ground, kneeling and with an angered expression.

Tobi, thinking: "Damnit, without my mask... tch... first things first, this kage bunshin..." Naruto senses his intent: "... destroy me, right?" - he grins and forms a seal, creating a bunch more kage bunshins that run off in all directions.

"Can't catch them all..." Naruto's main clone smiles, and disperses itself.

Tobi phases back to the real world. There's still smoke all around from the bijuu bomb Naruto threw earlier. The real Naruto absorbed the clones' information. "I left multiple clones in that dimension, if he teleports to it I'll get him."

Meanwhile, Tobi—without a mask—faces his opponents. Kakashi looks at him intensely but doesn't seem to recognize him. Gai looks at Kakashi: "Is it...?" he wonders. "No..." Kakashi responds, visibly relieved.

Kakashi stands up with the help of Gai. Tobi looks at them. "Wondering about my mask, right?" Kakashi just looks at him. "No..." he says, "...it doesn't matter. You're in the way of destiny. In the way of Naruto's destiny. You were right earlier, it doesn't matter who you are. All that matters..." Kakashi hangs his head and pants out of exhaustion. "Your eye... belongs to my friend. I..."

We see Kakashi from behind, Tobi in the distance, the sun rising on the horizon. Kakashi grabs the mask covering his mouth and rips it off.

Everybody responds in shock. Gai can only look on in shock. "Kakashi... you're going  to..." he gasps.

We see a full facial shot of Kakashi's face. "You're not the only one revealing his face in this chapter... witness my power."

He has a glorious mustache. A mustache so glorious and wild, but styled into perfection, tips hanging down the corners of his mouth.

As if the mask was keeping his raw power under control, the tips of his mustache raise up and chakra seems to pour from his body in the colors of a rainbow.

Completely revived and his chakra levels skyrocketing, everyone in a 50 foot radius can't help but wet themselves, including the Hachibi—ink everywhere.

With every step, Kakashi's feet leave beautiful blooming flowers behind. Every breath he exhales continues an ever expanding and glorious rainbow. His eyes lock with Tobi, who falls to his knees.

"Is this... genjutsu..." Tobi wonders. His face transforms from terror to a gentle smile. Then reality hits him. With his eyes wide open Tobi can't help but acknowledge that this feeling must be what he missed his entire life.

It's true love.

Next time in chapter 600: Yaoi fanboys line up in stores around the globe, demanding shounen jump's early release.


----------



## Trance Kuja (Aug 22, 2012)

Syntaxis said:


> Nah, it's not Obito. Too obvious. Tobi also referenced to Kakashi's borrowed power in the sense that he can only use it so many times. If he was Obito, he would've said "Borrowing my power," or something to that extent.
> 
> I predict that Tobi's mask will come off and... Naruto won't recognize him. It's a man in his late 40's or early 50's. They'll remain in Kamui's dimension with Tobi on the ground, kneeling and with an angered expression.
> 
> ...



That's the gayest thing I've ever read...and I'm alright with that.  Seriously, that would be the single greatest chapter in the manga; I think I could end there and be happy. It would be hilarious.


----------



## Penance (Aug 22, 2012)

599=reveal and Obito flashback part 1 
600=Obito flashback part 2 and Juubi revival
601=Dynamic Entry Madara 
602=Sasuke and Orocimaru

...


----------



## KevKev (Aug 22, 2012)

599 Spoilers 

 Naruto: Aha! Summoning jutsu: the Scoobygang!
Fred: Alright gang! Let's see who Tobi REALLY is!!
*unmask*
*Collective gasp*
Shaggy: Like, ZOINKS! It's like, Lelouch from Code Geass!
Velma: That's right Shaggy! After he faked his own death, he wound up in the Naruto world, saw all the war going on, and decided to try his "Magic eyes+mask+ become enemy of the world" ploy yet again!
Lelouch: And I would have gotten away with it too, if it hadn't been for you meddling kids and that Demon fox!
*End*


----------



## YellowSennin (Aug 23, 2012)

What if Tobi turns around so you can't see his face, then pulls another mask out and says "like I'd let you see my face that easy! I always bring one just in case. You will wait ten more chapters biatch!"


----------



## dwade (Aug 23, 2012)

Naruto convinces Tobi to commit seppuku.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Aug 23, 2012)

I see many posters getting banned next week


----------



## Hokage Sennin (Aug 23, 2012)

All about Oro and Sasuke? That would be a good chapter 599.


----------



## Jaime Lannister (Aug 23, 2012)

Tobi spends most of it trying to cover his face in vain. Out of options, he claims that his identity is indeed Obito Uchiha. Kakashi has a breakdown and Gai is just batshit shocked. Mystery solved... but _something_ seems terribly off. Naruto, unwilling to relent, continues his assault.  

As the tide turns against Tobi, Madara drops in to defend him, and tosses the corpses of all five kages onto the floor. Tobi looks relieved, finally drops the act, and says the following:

"You're late, Brother."


----------



## Bart (Aug 23, 2012)

A flashback sequence pretty much seem the best bet ;O


----------



## Revolution (Aug 23, 2012)

I like Jamie Lannisters, Pathos Grim, and dwade's version.

I predict Kages vs. Madara, and something I really want to see YAMATO RETURNS AS HASHIRAMA.  I miss Yamato


----------



## MonkeyDNaruto (Aug 23, 2012)

The biggest mind hax would be if Tobi was simply an advanced product of a transformation jutsu and is actually Hashirama. I would jizz everywhere. EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Klue (Aug 23, 2012)

After watching and enjoying the first season of "Avatar: Legend of Korra," part of me is hoping Tobi is a new character altogether - possibly not even an Uchiha - preferably a member of the Senju Clan.

Manga needs more Senju, amirite? 

Wouldn't it be cool if Tobi was a member of the Senju Clan from the era prior to the creation of the Five Village system? A shinobi that discarded Hashirama's vision for peace, and ironically saw it fit to collaborate with the deserter, Uchiha Madara.

Maybe Tobi was upset that the Senju Clan made peace with the Uchiha Clan - after losing a older or younger brother to his most hated enemies (). Would explain Tobi's need to obtain revenge against the Uchiha Clan, even after all these years.


----------



## Wax Knight (Aug 24, 2012)

I predict a trollsome chapter


----------



## Rama (Aug 24, 2012)

I was bored so I drew my prediction



after this is probably a flashback or jump to Oro and Sasuke


----------



## Sacrass (Aug 24, 2012)

Well, I made a prediction/prefic, and I'm pretty sure it's shit, and it's not how Kishi really writes big reveals, but whatever, I made this to kill what would have been 30 minutes of boredom otherwise. And I think I made the chapter a weeny tiny bit big.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Chapter 599:* Divine Power



*It hits, and the masked man's mask has been crushed! Just WHO is he?*


Tobi: Ugh!!

--------------Flashback------------

As the rocks rumble down, Kakashi flees the scene with Rin on his shoulder.
Obito: Ugh... Sorry, guys...
Shot of his left side. It hasn't been completely crushed. His Sharingan starts spinning. It transforms into the Mangekyo. All the rocks slip through Obito.

---------In Kamui Dimension--------

The pieces of the mask hit the floor. Tobi is covering his face.
Naruto: Come on, I worked for it, now show your face!
Tobi, still covering his face: ...I guess it can't be helped.
He warps himself out.
Naruto *looking annoyed*: Grr... *vanishes*

-----------In real world-----------

The Bijuu Dama has already exploded. Tobi is standing not too far from Kakashi, Gai and Hachibi. Naruto is no longer in BM.
Naruto *panting*: I... We got him...
Kakashi: ...
Gai: !
Killer B: Nice job, Naruto, friend!
Tobi *looking on, only his Mangekyo is visible through the hand hiding his face*: ...
Naruto: Hey, hey! You need a second Rasengan to take away that hand? *creates a Rasengan*
Naruto: !
Kakashi is seen holding Naruto's arm back. He is visibly exhausted.
Kakashi: He's going to show his face. I'm sure of it.
Tobi: ...

--------------Flashback------------

It is night. No sounds can be heard. Obito is still alive, barely hanging on.
Obito: IS THERE ANYBODY OUT THERE???
No one answers.
Obito: ...
Obito: (This is it... I thought I could live, but... My strength is lacking, I can't get up...)
Steps are heard.
???: Oh. I sense Chakra below us, Zetsu...
???: Roger that. Doton! Pulverizer Technique!
The rocks "crushing" Obito are turned to dust instantly. He's looking on, faintly.
???: Oh? What's that in your eye?
Someone reaches for his right eye. Obito's eyelids are widened by someone's fingers. The MS is showing.
???: Is that...?
???: Yup... Mangekyo Sharingan. We got ourselves an Uchiha... To be so young, and to have awakened it...
Obito's eyes are now closed. We see nothing but darkness.
???: Tell me, son... What is your name?
Obito: Uch... Uchiha... O...O...Obito.

-----------In real world-----------

Tobi: ...It can't be helped, can it?
Kakashi: No...!
Gai: !
Bee and Naruto: Huh?
Tobi removes his hand from his face. We see an adult Obito's face, although the area around his left eye and some of the right part of his face are scarred.
Kakashi: Obito!!!
Naruto: You know this guy, Kakashi-sensei?!
Kakashi: ... He was my teammate...
Naruto: WHAT?!?!
Gai: ...
Killer B: What are you talking about, you crazy fool?
Tobi: Yes... (I can't use the Kamui anymore, not when it has been figured out!) But now that you have all enjoyed your present...
Close-up of Obito's Rinnegan, the center pupil is dilated.
Tobi: ... I'll have to make every of you perish to divine powers. *hand seals* CHIBAKU TENSEI!!
*Pure wrath!*


*End of chapter*


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Aug 24, 2012)

Why u guys are so sure that tobi is obito??????


----------



## Petbottle (Aug 24, 2012)

It will jump to Orochimaru/Sasuke to explain Tobi's true motives, and the reveal in Chapter 600.


----------



## Stratogabo (Aug 24, 2012)

Syntaxis said:


> Nah, it's not Obito. Too obvious. Tobi also referenced to Kakashi's borrowed power in the sense that he can only use it so many times. If he was Obito, he would've said "Borrowing my power," or something to that extent.
> 
> I predict that Tobi's mask will come off and... Naruto won't recognize him. It's a man in his late 40's or early 50's. They'll remain in Kamui's dimension with Tobi on the ground, kneeling and with an angered expression.
> 
> ...



Holy shit I lol'd


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 24, 2012)

Tobi = Obito can only be explained by Tobi's MS dimension being some hyperbolic Time Chamber and giving him the ability to go back in time


----------



## ZetsuusteZ (Aug 24, 2012)

599: Back to Madara and Kage, last page, Tobi with back to 'Camera' 
600: Tobi's mask is still partially on, covering his mouth, the Juubi is revived, chapter ends


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Aug 24, 2012)

I predict the forum will explode next week.


----------



## KCMNaruto (Aug 24, 2012)

Hello, It's me. I want to share my prediciton with you guys.

*599 - Mystery about to be revealed*
*First page*
*First panel shows capture of Naruto and Tobi from side view.  Naruto clone comming closer and closer with rasengan to hit Tobi. 
Second panel shows capture of Naruto and Tobi from Tobi back profile. 
Third shows Naruto clone using Rasengan on Tobi mask, destroying his mask which begin to crack. 
Fourth panel shows zoom on Tobi Rinnengan.
Fifth panel shows Rasengan going deeper in Tobi mask, destorying it completly,close to Tobi face , which we don't see. 
Last panel shows Tobi upper body from Naruto eye view. When he is about to see Tobi face with last pieces of mask being destroyed, he is stopped by*
*Second page*
*First little panel shows cloud for text with Tobi saying .*
Tobi: Pretta Path!
*Second panel shows Rasengan being almost smashed in Tobi. 
Third panel shows part of barrier appearing around Tobi face with Rasengan begin to being absorbed.*
Naruto clone:?!
*Fourth panel shows Rasengan getting smaller, we see Rasengan half of original size with chakra comming from rasengan to Tobi. 
Fifth panel shows Naruto clone totally suprised with Rasengan being absorbed from side view.*
Naruto clone: Damn!, he used Rinnengan after all. _*Flashback naruto with Edo Nagato fight: it shows Naruto using Rasengan with chakra arms to attack Nagato, but Rasengan is absorbed*_
*Six and last big panel on down of second page shows Naruto clone, who isn't keeping Rasengan anymore, with barirer disappearing around Tobi.*
*Third&Fourth-Double page*
*Double page shows Tobi with both arms pointing at Naruto and saying.*
Tobi: Shinra Tensei!
Naruto clone:?!
*Fifth page*
*First panel shows Naruto clone send flying while Tobi point both his arms in Naruto direction.
Second panel shows Naruto clone going puff and disappear.
Third panel shows other dimension from Tobi back profile with Tobi saying*
Tobi: It was close...Naruto is really dangerous. *If I didn't activate Rinnengan pretta path little time earlier, I would be dead or at least badly injured. Naruto is so fast that even with Sharingan and rinnengan I could only activate Rinnegan jutsu at least second. I to think he was that fast I barerly survived thanks to RG*
*Fourth panel shows real Naruto suprised by his clone going puff and fact that Tobi used Rinnengan.*
Naruto: ?!, Shit, I was so close, nevermind I will wait for him, although *looks in Kakashi direction*.
*Fifth panel shows Kakashi is laying on ground with bleeding eyes while heavy sweating. Gai try to help Kakashi*
Naruto: but, afterwall it was great try*Looks ahead of himself* and if he didn't use RG in last second. He could be *Looks ahead of himself*
*Six and last big panel shows Everything destroyed by Bijuudama. *
*Sixth page*
*First panel shows Tobi becoming tangible in real world again. Naruto felt his pressence. *
*Second panel shows Tobi disappearing in last second before Naruto punch connected thanks to almost his light speed*sunshin*.
*
Tobi: I won't fail
Naruto: Again, so close or even closer...
*Third panel shows Kakashi is standing with Gai help. Kakashi has sharingan eye closed with remains of blood around eye. Gai is worried about Kakashi*
Gai: You shouldn't tried that hard, Kakashi
Kakashi:...
Gai: Kakashi, are you alright?!
Kakashi:*No it can't be him*?!, ah yes.
*Fourth and last panel shows  Kakashi thinkings. It shows Obito, Minato, Rin and even his father.*
Kakashi:*So many assumpionts I have, but he can't be him* *<Obito smile image>*
*Seventh page*
*First panel shows Killer Bee in hachibi mode, who is trying to move but can't. He is kept by outer paths Rinnengan chains.*
Killer bee: this thing is hard, I lowered my guard.
Gyuuki: Bee
Killer bee:?!
Gyukki: Listen, you have to completly disactivate bijuu chakra to make chains let you go.
Killer Bee: that right , I will make everything right, wee!
Gyuuki: Did you listen?!, stop this rap for now and do what I said!
Killer Bee: All right, my friend no need to be wild beast, wee!
Gyuuki:*<facepalm>*
*Second and next all panels on this page shows Killer bee transforming back to normal.*
*Eighth page and Ninth page*
*All panels show Naruto thiking and analysing everything what happened in battle.*
Naruto: Let's think about it. 
Naruto: He was fooling with us with his Space Time Ninjutsu which is somehow connected to Kakashi Sensei Kamui... *panel of Kakashi sending raikiri kunai to Tobi dimenssion to scratch his mask and sending rasengan Naruto in his dimenssion to destroy his arm a little.*
Naruto: He is very powerfull enemy, he is manipulative man. *Tobi appearing where Sasuke vs Danzo battle was and Sasuke being absorbed by Tobi.* *Tobi appearing before Naruto in Iron Country* He know people weakness and use people darkness in heart to manipulate them *All akatsuki in Shadow with Nagato in front image* He is fast, strong and durable. *Naruto headbutts Tobi*
*Naruto Rasengan hit Tobi in arm, but he wasn't injured too much*
Naruto: Besides... *Tobi mask with Rinnengan zoomed* he has the Rinnengan. Thanks to sharingan and Rinnengan he can see my moves and react in last second even in when I am in bijuu mode. The worst is he can use Rinnengan *Tobi controlling Tailed beasts, Tobi using Jinchurki as Pains, Tobi using outer path chain which pinned  Naruto in chakra mode* The worst is he can use Nagato techniques! *Tobi using absorbption* *Tobi using shinra Tensei on Naruto clone*... Obviously He stole this eye from Nagato. That mean he fought with Konan?!, Could he?!
*Tenth page*
*First big panel shows Tobi appearing in some distance from them. Naruto felt his pressence in same second he appear. Tobi has still some remains of mask on his face*
Naruto:?! *Damn, Thanks to RG he not only escpaed but saved some part of mask;/* what did you do to Konan bastard?!
Tobi:?! *so he knows* I killed her.
Naruto: WHAT?!, you will pay me for that!
*Second panel shows Tobi creating many robot arms comming from his back. All arms point at Naruto and his friends. Naruto about to rush when Tobi is saying*
Naruto: What do you?!
Tobi: Asura path!
*Third little panel shows Naruto about to rush in Tobi direction.*
*Fourth and last big panel shows Tobi robot arms shooting projectiles and lasers gun in Naruto and his friends direction. Naruto stop his sunshin in half of distance from Tobi in compre to his previous distance, while Gai help Kakashi standing unable to protect is rescued by Killer bee comming fast in last to protect them and himself with activated eight tentacles*.
*Eleventh page*
*First panel  shows  all battlefield is covered by dust cloud after Tobi attacked. We barerly can see Naruto and rest of his friends.*
*Second panel shows Killer Bee protecting Kakashi and Gai with his tentacles*
Kakashi: he..., he.... Thanks Killer bee
Gai: Thanks Killer bee, you have power of youth as well as me
Killer bee: I don't know what you said, but I understand that I am best,wee!
Gai: so much youth!, hoa!!*Gai with fire in his eyes* but *turns to Kakashi* I hope support will arrive soon, because Kakashi is in bad state...
*Third panel shows Tobi comming from underground. Kakashi Gai and Killer Bee are schocked. Tobi is pulling black rod from his sleeve and he targets Kakashi.
*
*Fourth small panel shows Tobi about to pierce Kakashi straight in heart but Gai appear in last second and protect kakashi with own body. 
Kakashiu:?!
Tobi:die!
Fifth big panel shows Tobi pierce Gai but not straight in hearth. Gai begins to scream in pain because he can't control his chakra.*
Tobi:?!
Gai: Argh!!
Gai: I won't let you touch Kakashi 
Gai: Ugh!, Argh! *Gai is spitting of blood*, ?! ARGH!! I can't control my chakra!! *Rinnengan eye of Tobi is showed.*
Tobi: That better, now it is kakashi turn.
*Sixth panel shows Tobi about to pierce kakashi but Killer Bee is fast comming to Tobi.
Seventh panel shows Killer Bee being about to hit Tobi, but Tobi stretch his both arms, one and Kakashi and gai, other at Killer bee and use.*
Tobi: Shinra Tensei!
Kakashi:?!
Gai: ?!
Killer bee: No mothe?!
*Twelventh page*
*First panel shows Killer Bee being pushed in one direction while Kakashi and gai are pushed in other direction. Naruto hear Kakashi and Gai scream. he does Kage bunshin and his clone focus to go into sage mode.*
Naruto: kage bunshin no jutsu *I should go in sage mode*
Naruto clone: stand still and focus *eyes of frog begin to appear*
*Second panel shows Naruto clone in sage mode, then he is comming fast where he felt kakashi little and Gai some more chakra amount.*
Naruto clone: Now! *enter sage mode*
Naruto clone: *I feel Kakashi and gai chakra * this way!
*Third Panel shows Tobi, who put his hand on ground and say.*
Tobi: Animal path!
*Fourth panel shows many beasts summoned, they are all pierced by black rods. Summons are going in Naruto, Kakashi and Gai way while Tobi is going underground*
Tobi: *turns to animals* attack them all time
animals: WARGH!!
Tobi: Good beasts...,?! *Shit I used a lot of chakra, I have little chakra left, but I don't have to panic, thanks to Senjuu cells my amount of chakra is little extended and besides it accelerate many times faster restoration of chakra. I have to slow down a little* *Tobi is sweating, we can see on his arm*
*Fifth panel shows Killer bee, who is looking around to find Narut and rest.
Suddenly Tobi appear from ground and kick Killer Bee in back.
Six panel shows many beasts appearing before scared kakashi, Gai and Pissed Naruto.*
*Thirteenth page*
*First panel shows Killer bee send flying and Tobi with leg lifting*kicking pose**
Killer bee: Ugh!
*Second panel shows Killer Bee get back to feet and he throw Pencil enhanced by raiton chakra at Tobi. Tobi avoids it and rush fast at killer Bee.*
*Third panel shows Killer bee pulling his eight swords and taking pose then rush to attack Tobi.*
*Fourth panel shows Killer bee swinging all his swords at Tobi, some cuts appear connect with Tobi, injuring him a little. White substance is visible a little and Tobi wounds and cuts begin to regenerate and disappear*


----------



## KCMNaruto (Aug 24, 2012)

*Fourth panel shows Killer bee swinging all his swords at Tobi, some cuts appear connect with Tobi, injuring him a little. White substance is visible a little and Tobi wounds and cuts begin to regenerate and disappear* 
Killer bee: gotcha!
Tobi: Shit *Damn, he is really good with using swords, even with Rinnengan and sharingan I barerly can avoid his attacks*
Killer: *What is that shit in his body he regenerates from my slashes*
Fifth panel shows Killer bee going to cut Tobi badly with swords but Tobi become intangible and Killer bee pass through him.
Sixth panel shows Tobi become tangible and use Asura path,to create robot arms and catch all Killer bee swords.
Killer bee: What do you plan to do wtih my eight blades, fool, wee!
Tobi: heh..., I am borrowing them now
Killer bee:?!
*Fourteenth page*
*First panel shows Tobi absorbing all Killer bee swords. Killer bee is shocked by this and pissed.*
Killer bee: What did you do,fool!,give me back my tools!
Tobi: you lost them forever.
*Second panel shows Killer Bee enter bijuu mode v2 and attack Tobi with his horns.*
Killer bee: I will show you fool that I am not tool!
Tobi:?!
*Third panel shows Tobi getting hit by Killer bee horns. Tobi is injured and his clothes are teared in some place.*
Killer Bee: I get you fool!
Tobi: Not so fast
*Fourth panel shows Tobi creating robot arms and catch all Killer bee tentacles, then Tobi begins to Absorb Killer bee bijuu chakra. Tobi wounds again are regenerating.*
Tobi: Asura Path!
Killer bee:?! *I can't move*
Tobi: Pretta path!
Killer bee: Shit, no this again *flashback when Killer bee in v2 attacked Edo nagato, and his chakra was absorbed*
*Fifth and Sixth panels shows Tobi body in few places and show his wounds are regenerating again and disappearing slowly.*
Killer bee: *that shit, he regenerate from my slashes*
Killer bee: Woah, your wounds disappear fast I don't understand why
Tobi: Hashirama Senjuu,Senjuu DNA can do many things.
Killer bee: What?!
Gyuuki: *Hashirama DNA..., he has his power this is even worse than I thought*
*Fifteenth page*
*First panel shows Naruto comming suddenly from nowhere and almost hit Tobi, who in last second stop absorbing and become intangible. Naruto pass through him but let Kille Bee who reverts back to normal to jump away.*
Tobi:?!!
Naruto: now!
Killer bee:?! ,I am free but he is hungry man no other way.
Killer bee:?!
*Inner World Gyuuki*
Gyuuki: Bee,listen He has Hashirama Senjuu DNA, most powerfulll Senju who lived ever. Thanks to him he can regenerate from all injures, probably even mortal injures as long as he has chakra.
Bee: That fool is hard, but I will try, wee!
Gyuuki: Let's hope you do
*Inner World Gyuuki*
Killer bee:?!
Naruto: Are you alright uncle bee?!
Naruto:?!
*Inner World Kurama*
Kurama: Naruto stay on your guard, you have to suprise him.
Naruto Yes I know
*Inner world Kurama*
*Second panel shows Tobi become tangible. Naruto stop few yards away from Tobi and Killer bee. Killer bee uses ink to limit Tobi visibility in same time when Tobi was materializing. Killer bee then throw many raiton enhanced pencils at Tobi, Tobi avoids all attacks.*
Naruto: I have to use my full speed next time *Flashback of Naruto used sunshin to repel bijuudamas from 5 bijuu*
Killer bee: Now you can't see me, wee!
Tobi:?! *avoids pencils*
Killer bee: man you are hard to beat as some beast
Tobi:...
*Third panel shows Tobi throwing many black rods which came from his sleeves at Killer Bee. Killer bee enter bijuu mode v2 again, he is catching all black rods with his tentacles.*
Tobi: Take this!
Killer bee: you are blind, fool!
Tobi:...*he fell in my trap, great I will capture him soon*
Killer bee: I make you cry, wee!
naruto: Uncle bee, look out! *appear next to Killer bee*
*Fourth panel shows Tobi who disappear in ground, while Naruto appear next to killer bee.*
*Sixteenth page*
*First panel shows Tobi appear few yeards away on rock. Tobi creates may robot arms and point them at Naruto and Killer bee*
Naruto, Killer be:?! *turns to Tobi*
Naruto: hmph!, you can shoot at us everything you have, but it won't work
Killer bee: naruto is right , man you are fail!
Tobi: Hmph.., we will see *This eight tails jinchurki works for my nerves. I will confuse them and shot projectiles and lasers at Kakashi and Gai in last second.*
*Second panel shows Naruto and Tobi about to rush in Tobi direction, while Projectiles and lasers are about to fire in Naruto and Bee direction.Tobi looks from them to Kakashui and Gai with his sharingan. Suddenly Tobi move his robot arms a little directing Kakashi and Gai and fire projectiles and lasers at them as he narrows his eveil sharingan on them. Naruto and Killer bee are totally shocked.*
Naruto: we will get you ?!! 
Killer bee: prepare to die,?!!
Tobi: You are suprised,hehe *evil smiles*
Naruto: NO!! *as he see projectiles and lasers comming at great speed at defenseless kakashi and Gai*. I have to get in time.
*Third panel shows Naruto rush to save Gai and Kakashi live with fastest sunshin. While Tobi disappear in ground,Killer bee is schocked.*
*Fourth panel shows naruto gets there in time and protect gai and Kakashi with Full Kurama Mode. Tobi will appear on rock some yards away from Killer bee.*
Naruto: I will protect you guys!
Tobi: heh..., *he fell straight in my trap, time to finish him*.
Killer bee: you will pay for that, you bastard,wee!
Tobi: I have enough of you!
Killer bee:?!
*Seventeenth page*
*First panel shows Killer bee attacked by outer path chains comming from black rods caught and kept by Killer bee tentacles. Chains surround and wraps Killer bee all body, make him unable to move.*
Killer bee: ?!,no way! 
Tobi: I will finish you!
*Second panel shows Naruto is about to rush To help killer bee after surviving Tobi asura paths attacks. Suddenly from laying and sufeering on ground gai which has black rod impaled in body appear outer path chains and surround and warps all naruto body, making him immobile. Naruto body is pulled to Gai body by outer paths chains comming from black rod impaled in Gai.*
Tobi:  I will win, I told you Naruto. Everything is futile against me!
Naruto: I will break this!
Killer bee: I will help you and beat this freak,wee!
Tobi: No, you won't.
*Third panel shows Tobi increasing power of binding bijuu chakra by chains outer path of Rinnengan on Killer bee, make weaker binding for Naruto in exchange. Samehada is comming for help to Killer bee.*
Killer Bee: ARGHH!!!
Gyuki: This is bad!
Naruto: HAAAA!!! *chain broke. Naruto comes fast to gai and try to pull this black rod of his body*
*Fourth panel shows Tobi point his hand at Killer bee. Killer bee catches Samehada when he is pullled to Tobi by Tobi using. While Naruto almost pulled black rod off Gai body*
Tobi: Bansho Tennin!
Killer bee: No this shit too!
*Eightteenth page*
*First panel shows Tobi catches Killer bee by throat and begin to choke him. Killer bee swings Samehada at Tobi to cut him, Tobi then create robot arms with Asura path block , catch and stop samehada moving.*
Killer Bee: take this you masked bastard!
Tobi: useless!
*Second panel shows Tobi use then pretta path and begin to absorb Killer bee chakra. Killer bee creates eight hachibi tentacles and attack Tobi from all sides while being choked but Tobi counter tentacles by creating eight robot arms and catch Killer bee tentacles *
Killer bee: Ugh!! *I am getting weaker and weaker , damn!  I can't even use Bijuu dama i this state. Besides he could absorb this with his damn Rinnengan*
Tobi: *Soon eight tails will be captured*
*Nineteenth page and Twentieth page*
*Panels show Sasuke talking with Orochimaru while runing throught forest in unknown direction.*
Sasuke: so I really can meet them?!
Orochimaru: Yes, but I could do this long time ago.
Sasuke: Ok, ?! What a strong chakra *Feel power of abnormal force*
Orochimaru: I can't be *feel bijuu power too*
Sasuke: What is happening now?!
Orochimaru: so he really ressurect this monster! *this is really bad, I have to find way to counter Ten tails power. We have to go to uchiha hideout and read this tablet stone!*
Sasuke: What did you mean by him?!
Orochimaru:*turns head to Sasuke* he is ...
*Twenty first page*
*First panel shows Kakashi thinking still about Obito and all people close to him. Naruto pulled this black rod off and destroyed it. Gai restore to feet and go to Kakashi to wake him up from his thoughts*
Kakashi: *meeting Obito, working with Obito in one team, Death of Obito and his last wish*: No it can't be him *Tobi as evil Obito laughing image*, NO!!!
Gai *touch Kakashi arm*: Are you alright Kakashi?!
Kakashi:?!, Sorry Gai, I am tired and confused.
Gai: Yes, I am too...
*Second panel shows Tobi choking Killer bee as his mask last parts begin to fall down. Naruto is about to rush to help Killer bee, when he turn his head to see shaking Kakashi and shocked Gai. Naruto stop his eyes for moment on them but fast turns head and rush at light speed in Tobi direction *
Naruto: What is worng Kakashi sensei, bushy brows?!
Kakashi: No, I can't accept that, you can't be him! *He being to sweating and losing conscionous*
Gai: Calm down Kakashi.
Tobi: ....
Killer bee: *who is he the mother ****er?* 
Naruto: You are
Tobi:?! *What a freaking speed, I can't react to do that even with RG. I am finished!*
*Third panel shows Naruto almost hit Tobi. Suddenly Naruto is pushed away with powerfull gravity force.*
Tobi:?!
Naruto: Damn, how could you do this while using other rinenngan paths?!
Tobi:... *It was strange, it wasn't me, so who*
*Fourth panel shows man floating high in sky in background.Tobi anad Naruto turns his head for moment in direction form shinra tensei was used and try to recognize man floating in sky. Suddenly Tobi is suprised by kakashi speaking*
Tobi:?!
Kakashi: Enough!, you did so many bad things
Tobi:...
Kakashi: Why did you do this, *moment for break* OBITO!
Tobi:?!, so you know. It is true that I am ...
*Twenty second page*
*Alliance Shinobi arive finally and all of them stop and lift his heads to see who is mysterious Tobi. We hear everyone heart beating it beating faster and faster. Last beating heart belong to Kakashi, which is louder and faster. While someone fly down at great speed from sky.*
Everyone:?!
Kakashi:?!
*Twenty third page*
*Madara land on grond turned back to back with Tobi with everyone shocked and spechless.*


----------



## KCMNaruto (Aug 24, 2012)

Now you can choose version:
1.
*First version*
Kakashi: You are
We see Obito face 
Tobi: I am ...
Kakashi Ob?!
Madara: So your revival was suceed after all.
You even got new body, right Izuna.
2.
*Second version*
Kakashi: You are
Tobi: I am ...
Madara: So your revival was suceed after all and I lied to kages about you being dead*breath*. Stop playing with his mind, Izuna.*smirks*
Tobi:...
*600 - The History of Madara and Izuna *


I wrote this prediction and I hope you enjoy reading it. I put lot of efforts in this,did my best so please not be mean.

Do like it or not, what parts interested you? and what parts not interested you?
Please be honest, comment and give me idea of next. 

Do you want a continuation?
What option do you guys like more?
1.Izuna in Obito body
2.Izuna hiden in shadow controlling Obito as one of six paths
3.Ressurected Izuna via Rinne Tensei


----------



## Marsala (Aug 24, 2012)

If Tobi is Obito or at least has his face: Naruto sees Obito's face, older but scarred on the right side, and doesn't recognize him. Rest of the chapter has the other characters seeing him, recognizing him and explaining who Obito is (Kakashi's friend, Minato's student, possibly Shisui's brother) with the inevitable flashbacks. Kakashi may also get a Luke Skywalker moment (No! That's not true! THAT'S IMPOSSIBLE! NOOOOOOOoooooooo...) and Tobi could mock Obito's big lines in the Gaiden (Lower than trash, White Fang is a true hero, etc.).

If Tobi isn't Obito: We won't get to see his face until the last page of the chapter. His face would have to be either Danzou's or Sasuke's, no one else is shocking and relevant enough.


----------



## Fay (Aug 24, 2012)

Marsala said:


> If Tobi isn't Obito: We won't get to see his face until the last page of the chapter. His face would have to be either Danzou's or Sasuke's, no one else is shocking and relevant enough.



Rin says hi....


----------



## Hexa (Aug 24, 2012)

I think the reveal would happen a few pages into the chapter, like

*Tobi counterattacks and poofs the clone before we're able to see her face*
*bijuu-bomb continues to explode*
*when the smoke clears from the bijuu bomb, we see the figure of Tobi*
*Close-up of Tobi's face with "So you're. . . Haruno Rin!" overlaid*


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 24, 2012)

Obito will sing "Rolling in the Deep" to Kakashi 


KCMNaruto said:


> Do like it or not, what parts interested you? and what parts not interested you?
> Please be honest, comment and give me idea of next.
> 
> Do you want a continuation?
> ...



NO IZUNA FOR GOD'S SAKE 



> Haruno Rin!"



Yes to Rin, no to that surname.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 24, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Obito will sing "Rolling in the Deep" to Kakashi
> 
> 
> NO IZUNA FOR GOD'S SAKE
> ...



I thought you were Evil for a second 

Chapter is about a monologue of Kiba's rivalry to Naruto for the title of Hokage


----------



## Cjones (Aug 24, 2012)

Probably shift over to something else.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 24, 2012)

Marsala said:


> If Tobi is Obito or at least has his face: Naruto sees Obito's face, older but scarred on the right side, and doesn't recognize him. Rest of the chapter has the other characters seeing him, recognizing him and explaining who Obito is (Kakashi's friend, Minato's student, possibly Shisui's brother) with the inevitable flashbacks. Kakashi may also get a Luke Skywalker moment (No! That's not true! THAT'S IMPOSSIBLE! NOOOOOOOoooooooo...) and Tobi could mock Obito's big lines in the Gaiden (Lower than trash, White Fang is a true hero, etc.).



This is about what I expect, though it might take two chapters to get to if the reveal next chapter happens on the last page.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 24, 2012)

KCMNaruto said:


> Now you can choose version:
> 1.
> *First version*
> Kakashi: You are
> ...




I appreciate your passion but that was clearly a fan fic, not a prediction. 



and I prefer the option that doesn't mention Izuna at all, especially since the manga has never mentioned him(by name)


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 24, 2012)

Why are all these predic-fics featuring a flying Madara? Would be entertaining, I guess.

Scene change before we see Tobi's face. 



Hexa said:


> *Close-up of Tobi's face with "So you're. . . *Haruno* Rin!" overlaid*



!!!!!


----------



## CC Ravis (Aug 25, 2012)

Under Tobi's mask will be a Kakashi mask and under said mask will be another Kakashi mask.


----------



## auem (Aug 25, 2012)

Hexa said:


> I think the reveal would happen a few pages into the chapter, like
> 
> *Tobi counterattacks and poofs the clone before we're able to see her face*
> *bijuu-bomb continues to explode*
> ...



Rin being a haruno won't surprise me much(we will get her story eventually),but no way tobi is a woman...kishi is too sexist to make a woman prime antagonist..


----------



## TroLLSama (Aug 25, 2012)

Manga switches to Orochimaru and Sasuke.

Orochimaru and Sasuke are going to one of Orochimaru's Hideouts.

Orochimaru : Sasuke , i will show you my power. This jutsu was created by me , using Edo-tensei as Base.

Sasuke : What's difference between Edo-tensei and your Jutsu??

Orochimaru : Edo-tensei has too much vulnerable sides and Limits, i created new perfect jutsu! Without any problems i can control ARMY of dead people , and no one can resist!

Sasuke : Kabuto was speaking such things about his Edo-tensei , and what now?

Orochimaru : Kabuto was just a fool.... now look sasuke-kun!

Sasuke : ?

Orochimaru : Kuchiyose "Mysterious Jutsu" 


SENJU AND UCHIHA clan's are resurrected by Orochimaru's Jutsu! 


Orochimaru : These are people who know everything about Konoha's creation , Uchiha , Senju clans and other things you want to know , sasuke!

Sasuke : Perfect....


Orochimaru : I summoned even 1 Hokage , Hashirama senju , Second Hokage  Tobirama , Third Hokage Hiruzen and 4th Hokage Minato

Also Danzou!! 


Sasuke : But how?

Orochimaru : After Sarutobi-sensei sealed my summons (1,2 hokage) i decided to create this new Jutsu . It has no Limits ,and it can summon souls even from Impure WORLD!


Orochmaru * THIS IS MY ARMY * 



Sasuke : You can truly control world with such army 

Orochimaru : Now you can ask any questions you want... we have lack of time! 




End.


----------



## MinatoEMS (Aug 25, 2012)

we get trolled and dont see tobi for another 10 chapters


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Aug 25, 2012)

Marsala said:


> If Tobi isn't Obito: We won't get to see his face until the last page of the chapter. His face would have to be either Danzou's or Sasuke's, no one else is shocking and relevant enough.



Okay, first of all, how can Tobi be Danzo? That theory is the most retarded I've ever read. Tobi was present during Sasuke's fight with Danzo and he clearly saw him die. Those two things just completely crush the theory.

Tobi being future Sasuke is just as stupid as Tobi being Danzo. There is no time travelling in Naruto.

And plus, if Tobi was revealed to be Danzo/Future Sasuke, the revelation would not be shocking. It would be anti-climactic.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 25, 2012)

I predict Tobi's face:


----------



## Setas1999 (Aug 25, 2012)

I  sacrifice

chapter begins with Tobi flashback about his past.we see him as a kid playing with Kakashi,rin and maybe  Gai.when slightly older.watching from a far away how evryone is praising Kakashi.what makes things worse is that rin is also fangirling about Kakashi...few years later.Tobi has made his peace with the world  and is  catching his last  breath.but suddenly the  boulder is destoyed.Tobi can see sun light again.even if just barely.light and the shadow of somthing...no maybe someone...later he is laying on the table in some underground place.laboratory?few steps away  stands tall man.
-Welcome back,-he smirks.-you may call me Orochimaru.
few years of hard training/experiments and brainwashing and yet:
-you really are stubborn aren't you?-says Orochimaru.-thanks to your enormous talens and me giving you senju cells you could be the greatest shinobi in history.no.more than that.you could be a god.But you choose not to kill.why is that?are you still bound by your miserable past?love,friendship,loyalty...all of them are just foolish ideals.no one will ever care about you if you himself will only care about others.its your life that matters.don't waste it for pitiful childish illusions.Take what you want.and crush those who oppose you.that is the way of true shinobi.kill or be killed.you have the power to be the hunter but choose to be hunted.Or are you just too much of a *good boy* for shinobi life?
-yes master.maybe you right.maybe I am naive or foolish...but I want to remain who I am.that litle bit of the past...of the man I once was is still...precious for me.
-...Fine.be a good boy if you want.-smiles Orochimaru.-but know this.that good boy is just a mask.nothing more than lie.an illusion.But sooner or later will come time than you will stop pretending.no human being can be that pure and  kind.You will find that.after that you make peace with your true nature and throw the mask of lies away.
flashback ends.
Tobi sees rasengan slowly but surely coming right towards his face.He knows that he can't avoid it.But can't he really?He could but than he would lose somthing precious he tried to keep for so long.He understands that there is no way of saving both his life and that one last thing that bouds him with the past and name Obito uchiha.fragments of the past keeps coming to his mind.that life was by no meens perfect.more  like misery.But even so it wasn't always like that.He had some good times too.sparing with Kakashi. laughing with rin.or that time when he and Kakashi stole icha icha paradise collection from Minato-sensei...But goal is so close.ultimate word that he could shape anyway he sees fit.He could be a god of that utopia word.Rasengan is so close.,,I want to live.I want to see the word I could create''thinks Obito.and than voice that no longer even sounds like his says:
I  sacrificeIZANAGI


----------



## mayumi (Aug 25, 2012)

no matter who is tobi's face naruto won't recognize him unless he is menma.


----------



## Fay (Aug 25, 2012)

auem said:


> Rin being a haruno won't surprise me much(we will get her story eventually),but no way tobi is a woman...kishi is too sexist to make a woman prime antagonist..



Tobi does seem a bit weak though in this fight...would be funny if Tobi is Rin and her and Madara are now lovers


----------



## Aman (Aug 25, 2012)

Tobi is revealed to be Obito, most likely. He goes into what he perceives as Kakashi's flaws, most importantly his failure to protect Rin. Hopefully, we'll also learn about his connection with Madara. It seems evident that Madara did not die after his fight against Shodai, so at some point we'll learn about how he (or Izuna) influenced Tobi to carry on with the Infinite Tsukiyomi and the plans to transplant the Rinnegan into a strong Uzumaki body, i.e. Nagato. It will probably take several chapters to go through all of the details. 

Might switch to Sasuke/Oro at some point in the chapter. I predict Orochimaru will revive Sasuke's parents, who will elaborate on the events that led to the Uchiha massacre. They will also tell Sasuke what they learned about Tobi, his true identity, and that he's carrying out Madara's plans (probably in later chapters). Sasuke decides to seek out Madara, either to join him or kill him.


----------



## Lovely (Aug 25, 2012)

Tobi is Obito, a lot of the chapter covers reactions from Naruto, Kakashi, and Gai. Explanations galore. 

By the end the Alliance shows up.


----------



## Fay (Aug 25, 2012)

Lovely said:


> Tobi is Obito, a lot of the chapter covers reactions from Naruto, Kakashi, and Gai. Explanations galore.
> 
> By the end the Alliance shows up.



Jup, this is what I expect too...


----------



## EdoCdr (Aug 25, 2012)

Tobi's face is Zetsu-like goo that he can shapeshift at will.
He's nobody indeed.


----------



## dream (Aug 25, 2012)

Lovely said:


> Tobi is Obito, a lot of the chapter covers reactions from Naruto, Kakashi, and Gai. Explanations galore.
> 
> By the end the Alliance shows up.



Hmm, not too sure about the alliance showing up in this chapter.  I feel that this chapter will mostly be an explanation based chapter, the alliance should show up when/if Tobi is gaining the upper hand in the fight against Naruto, Gai and Kakashi.  Though if this upcoming chapter is full of fighting then I suppose that it's likely for the alliance to show up.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 25, 2012)

i predict that tobi's face will be revealed, kakashi will say that its obito, we will get a giant explanation about obito by kakashi, and then...tobi will laugh mocking them, and asking "uchiha obito?", kakashi will be like "....? who are you?" "well, uchiha obito. Thats what you said, right?" and we will switch focus.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 25, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i predict that tobi's face will be revealed, kakashi will say that its obito, we will get a giant explanation about obito by kakashi, and then...tobi will laugh mocking them, and asking "uchiha obito?", kakashi will be like "....? who are you?" "well, uchiha obito. Thats what you said, right?" and we will switch focus.



!!!!

Actually I can see this happening. 

Next week, Madara comes and calls him Izuna, and the exact same thing happens. 

601. The elders appear and call him Kagami.

And so on.


----------



## Abanikochan (Aug 25, 2012)

Even with the facial reveal, Kishimoto will somehow still make his identity ambiguous.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 26, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> !!!!
> 
> Actually I can see this happening.
> 
> ...




agreed, kishi might fuck with us as much as he can. In b4 danzou appears too


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 26, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> agreed, kishi might fuck with us as much as he can. In b4 danzou appears too



Chapter 602! Danzou appears! What words does he have for his nemesis, Tobi!?

"Hello, Danzou! "

Chapter 603! Karin arrives at the scene! She has to be somewhere, anyway! What does SHE say to Tobi?"

"Aren't you supposed to be dead, Oro? "

Chapter 604! Itachi! AGAIN! He just can't go away, can he? He knows all about Tobi though, right?

"Shisui, you really need to make up your mind about Konoha. "


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 26, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Chapter 602! Danzou appears! What words does he have for his nemesis, Tobi!?
> 
> "Hello, Danzou! "
> 
> ...




Madara might actually arrive, get on his knees before Tobi as if he was an apparition and start to touch his body calling him Hashirama.


----------



## Klue (Aug 26, 2012)

Flying Mustache Susanoo.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 26, 2012)

Klue said:


> Flying Mustache Susanoo.


The mustache extends all the way to the back. It IS the wings.


----------



## Tranquility (Aug 26, 2012)

I predict

The forum activity being ridiculously high with a ridiculous overflow of the same threads being made as soon as chapter drops
Many fake spoilers from someones friend in Japan
Dozens of "I told you so threads" about Tobi's identity, we'll never hear the end of it
Dozens of posts complaining about plot holes relating to said identity 
and of course people posting spoilers in non spoiler sections

It will be interesting seeing what happens here come spoiler time.

Anyway I'm expecting the face to be revealed but the explanation of Tobi's fall to darkness to be postponed till the next chapter or so. Ultimately I'd absolutely love if Tobi's face were mangled beyond recognition by that attack due to the bittersweet truth of a following with what Tobi said about being no-one.


----------



## Escargon (Aug 26, 2012)

Tobi is revealed to be Nawaki.

Trust me. <<


----------



## MYJC (Aug 26, 2012)

Chapter switches back to Madara/Kages. Madara wonders why the hell "he" isn't following the plan, and leaves for that battlefield. The Kages go after him.

The last few pages switch back to Tobi, and in the last panel we finally get to see his face. Shitstorm on NF ensues.


----------



## Shakar (Aug 26, 2012)

Tobi's mask breaks, the pieces falling all over. We don't see his face, but Naruto does.

Tobi (thinking): _shit.._
Naruto (thinking): He looks...young! I was excepting some old geezer, but he can't be older than Kakashi-sensei!

Furious, Tobi hits clone Naruto with his fan or with some Rinnegan tech. Clone disappears. We still don't get to see his face.

*Scene switches*, either to

a)Madara vs the Kage: Oonoki makes some heroic speech, but Madara mortally wounds him and leaves before the 4 other Kage can stop him.
b)Oro/Sasuke: the two have a conversation, with Oro teasing Sasuke and audience about where they're headed, dropping some hints.

Or both.

*Final pages:* Tobi has become tangible again, and he's covering his face with his hand. We "hear" a voice:

???: I can't believe you're reviving the Ten Tails in its incomplete form.
Everyone: !!!
Mysterious person, revealed to be Madara: You aren't a good boy...

Small panel: Tobi removes his hand, showing his face. 

Final page: Full body shot of Tobi, we finally see his face. Under him, a smaller panel with Kakashi's (and maybe Gai's) shocked face(s).
Madara (not shown, just a speech baloon): ..are you, *Obito?*


----------



## Gabe (Aug 26, 2012)

who ever tobi is i predict not everyone will be happy but who knows maybe he will be everyone like cell


----------



## OgreMagi (Aug 26, 2012)

kcmnaruto awesome fight.  good storyteller!


----------



## CrystalCypher (Aug 26, 2012)

I predict Madara's brother with Obito's eye.


----------



## Klue (Aug 26, 2012)

Chapter 599: Tobi isn't Obito.


----------



## Addy (Aug 26, 2012)

Klue said:


> Chapter 599: Tobi isn't Obito.



Chapter 599: tobi is obito and Klue can't deal with it


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Aug 26, 2012)

Chapter 599: Tobi covers his face with fan.  Naruto swears to destroy dat fan.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 26, 2012)

Klue said:


> Chapter 599: Tobi isn't Obito.


I like this prediction.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 26, 2012)

chapter 599: Tobi is Obito.
chapter 600: troll'd


----------



## auem (Aug 26, 2012)

chapter 599:The One


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 26, 2012)

I predict that we'll get to see a prominent upper lip.


----------



## griaule (Aug 26, 2012)

I predict Tobito fans will be disappointed.
He's obviously a lot older than Kakashi.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm predicting Kishi will make it even more obvious Tobi = Obito

For 16 pages we all think he is Obito, untill the last page, where his face is fully shown and reveals himself as Izuna


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 26, 2012)

Tobi is the Ichiraku ramen guy.


----------



## Fay (Aug 26, 2012)

I really hope the alliance arrives at the end...someone's gotta heal Kakashi


----------



## Talis (Aug 26, 2012)

I predict we see the guy from chapter 16 which is on a pic.


----------



## griaule (Aug 26, 2012)

Tobi is obviously Palpatine.


----------



## kagegak (Aug 26, 2012)

griaule said:


> Tobi is obviously Palpatine.



No Madara is palpatin 
Tobi/obito is darth vader

Madara found Obito abandoned gave him half his body through zetsu goo
Made him believe that konoha is evil
That's about it


----------



## NW (Aug 26, 2012)

kagegak said:
			
		

> No Madara is palpatin
> Tobi/obito is darth vader
> 
> Madara found Obito abandoned gave him half his body through zetsu goo
> ...


Well, we know Kishi is a big Star Wars fan!


----------



## griaule (Aug 26, 2012)

kagegak said:


> No Madara is palpatin
> Tobi/obito is darth vader
> 
> Madara found Obito abandoned gave him half his body through zetsu goo
> ...



I like it.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 26, 2012)

I predict lots of rage no matter what happens:

Tobi is revealed to be Obito - everyone in this section against Obito cries "BUT THE TIMELINE!!1!!" 
Tobi is revealed to be someone not Obito - everyone in the section for Obito cires "BUT HE WAS THE BEST CHARACTER TO USE!!!11"
Tobi isn't shown: "KISHIMOTO IS SUCH A TROLL!!!"

does not apply to everybody


----------



## Ricky Sen (Aug 26, 2012)

Prediction: The forum explodes over fake spoilers, and then the real spoilers come and Tobi's face is conveniently concealed in 599. Tobi's face is revealed in 600, for real this time, and the forum explodes, _again_.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 26, 2012)

Prediction: Kishimoto switches to Sasuke and/ Madara.


----------



## NW (Aug 26, 2012)

*599 -* Title is either *Uchiha Obito or Reunion of the Sharingan Heroes*

Tobi: GUUUAAAAAAGGGGHHHH!!!!!! *Get blasted into one of those blue boxes in the other dimension*

Naruto: *huff* *huff*

Tobi: *gets up and covers face with hand*

Naruto: Clone disappears and Naruto tells the other that he managed to get the "masked guy's" mask off.

Guy: ?!

Kakashi: ............. *looks down*

Tobi: *Comes back to the normal dimension after the Bijuu dama explodes*

Naruto: !!

Tobi: Ugh!

*Scene switches out to Sasuke and Oro*

Sasuke: So, this is it, huh...?

Orochimaru: Yes, now let's go. Just a little farther until we can meet them.

*Scene switches out to Madara and the Kages*

Madara: Hmph. *Jumps away*

Onoki: AFTER HIM!

*The Kages follow Madara*

Madara: You insects just don't know when to give up, do you?!

Onoki: We promised Naruto we'd defeat you and we intend to keep that promise!

Madara: What good is a promise like that if you don't have the power to back it up?

Onoki: ...

Madara: You see? Looks like you got a bit ahead of yourself.

Onoki: Even if we're out powered now, we can at least stop you from escaping! *Onoki speeds up and the rest of the Kage follow*

Madara: (I don't have time for this! I need to go find *him* and see why he's not following the plan!)

*Scene switches back to Tobi, Kakashi, Guy, Bee, Kurama, Gyuuki, and Naruto*

Kakashi: !!

Guy: You...

Naruto: He's... He's younger than I expected, and what happened to the right side of his face?!

Kakashi: It really is you... Who would have thught that the two of us Sharingan Heroes would be reunited in such a way... eh, Obito?

*Obito's face is shown simultaneously with Kakashi saying "Obito?"*


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 26, 2012)

BlinkST said:


> Prediction: Kishimoto switches to Sasuke



Gonna go with this.
599 will explain Orochimarus link to Tobi and some more truth about him going into chapter 600.


----------



## ch1p (Aug 26, 2012)

Shakar said:


> Naruto (thinking): He looks...young! I was excepting some old geezer, but he can't be older than Kakashi-sensei!





> Mysterious person, revealed to be Madara: You aren't a good boy...







BlinkST said:


> Prediction: Kishimoto switches to Sasuke and/ Madara.



I can totally see this coming. This is the kind of trolling Kishimoto does. This, flashbacks pulled out of the ass, and "shocking" revelations that people have theorised for years. He doesn't troll like Kubo.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 26, 2012)

kagegak said:


> No Madara is palpatin
> Tobi/obito is darth vader
> 
> Madara found Obito abandoned gave him half his body through zetsu goo
> ...



Rin is Padame lol.

I've been calling this.

And it is true that Kish is a Star Wars fan.   It's totally happening.

Edit: Don't forget about the Moon's Eye Plan = Death Star lol.


----------



## Moon Fang (Aug 26, 2012)

Didn't Kish say Tobi will be revealed this month ? Or am I confusing it with his in the next few weeks statement...


----------



## fromashesrise (Aug 26, 2012)

Prediction:

Chapter 599: Revelation

The explosion from the beast ball is gone and smoke is thick everywhere.

Kurama talking through Naruto: This guy...I knew it. I knew it was you. You little bastard.

Guy: What is it Nine Tails? What happened in there? Did the clone get him?

Kakashi:...

Pan to Madara v Kages

Madara kicks Oonoki onto the ground and turns away.

Madara: I'm going. Consider my sparing your lives a "thank you" for allowing me this fortunate gift of immortality.

close-up on Madara's face

Madara: Ironic, considering this is far more than those brats had planned on accomplishing. 

Marada: Oh well, if that Kabuto guy is still alive, I'll remember to thank him.

Gara: Wait!

Madara (Frustrated): Yes?

Gara: Just... tell me something (Tsunade and A are picking up Oonoki from the ground). Earlier you mentioned that you are aware of what's going on in this war, and that you have the same goals as that masked guy... right?

Madara: Hmm, maybe I do, maybe I don't. Why do you want to know anyways? It will all be over soon.

Gara:Who is he?!! Why did he do all this to us? Why does he hate the shinobi world so much.

Oonoki: Kid, don't expect this monster to tell you anything.

Madara: Hohoho, I don't think he'd like it much if I told you that... but that idiot could have messed this whole thing up if it wasn't for me so I guess I can tell you something for your troubles. You *were* fun for a while, so why not.

back to the fight with Naruto vs Tobi

Kurama talking through Naruto: Naruto smashed his mask off with a Rasengan and then Tobi vanished. He's probably hiding in through the smoke but- I caught a glimpse of him before he vanished.

Guy: You did? Who is it?

Kurama: He's definitely the same one that tried to capture me 16 years ago. He's...

Naurto: Who is he Kurama?

Tobi: That's about enough blabbering from you nine-tails. (a darkened shadow seeps through the smoke and faces everyone, the only thing visible right now is the mangekyo sharingan).

Kakashi (getting up): ...

Tobi: Kakashi. I bet right now you're pretty confused. And I bet alot of thoughts are going through your head right now. 

Kakashi glares

Tobi: Ooooh. There's that look. That confident look of a true hero looking to restore hope, wishing to protect your comrade and student. But we know that's not going to happen tonight. And I think of all of the opponents to try to stop my plan that I could face, none could have been as convenient as you Kakashi.

Naruto: Kakashi Sensei, why is he talking to you like this?

Tobi: You and I both know that. We both know that very eye you've got there is a symbol of your failure and inability to do anything to protect anyone. Your 'proud' nicknames "the copy ninja," the "sharingan hero," these are are not names to be proud of. These are the names for someone who borrows power at the expense of others.

Kakashi is sweating profusely: O-Obito?

Naruto:? Who's that?

Guy: Obito... if that's you... you have alot of explaining to do

Kurama: ...

the smoke begins to clear, a scarred, aged, and deformed Obito appears from the smoke.

Obito: I don't think I have anything to explain to the likes of you, Might Guy.

everyone is in shock except for Naruto who is angry.

Obito: Kakashi, I think I'll take back what's mine now, old friend.

-end-

Kakashi crumbles as the friend he held so dear ended up being the harbinger of the end of the world!


----------



## Yuna (Aug 26, 2012)

Chapter name: Obito Uchiha
Chapter contents: A flashback to Obito's final day, with redrawn panels, angles, etc. Then we see Obito die. For no reason, we then cut to someone else, revealed to be Tobi. Obito had nothing to do with Tobi. Kishimoto laughs all the way to the bank.


----------



## griaule (Aug 26, 2012)

Moon Fang said:


> Didn't Kish say Tobi will be revealed this month ? Or am I confusing it with his in the next few weeks statement...



A few weeks ago, Kishi himself said the reveal would be in the "next few weeks"

So it's about time, either way.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Aug 26, 2012)

kagegak said:


> No Madara is palpatin
> Tobi/obito is darth vader
> 
> Madara found Obito abandoned gave him half his body through zetsu goo
> ...



_Madara: "Lord Tobi... can you hear me?"

Tobi: "Yes, Master..."

Tobi: "Where is Rin? Is she safe...? is she alright...?

Madara: "... It seems, in your anger you killed her."

Tobi: "I... I couldn't have... she was alive! I felt it!"

*Room starts shaking*

Madara: *Smiles*

Tobi: "NOOOOOOOoooooooo...!_"

*fade to black*


----------



## Anonymouse (Aug 26, 2012)

Flashback chapter ending with a Tobi power up.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 26, 2012)

I bet whoever is "revealed" this chapter actually isn't the real one. 

Kishi's going to do that "I TOLD YOU SO...just kidding" thing in chapter 600.


----------



## NW (Aug 26, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:
			
		

> I bet whoever is "revealed" this chapter actually isn't the real one.
> 
> Kishi's going to do that "I TOLD YOU SO...just kidding" thing in chapter 600.


There's no way. The reveal's been too hyped up for it to just be a fake out.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 26, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> There's no way. The reveal's been too hyped up for it to just be a fake out.



You don't know Kishi.


----------



## Ricky Sen (Aug 26, 2012)

Tobi has a third eye under the bandages on his forehead. His third eye is a byakgan and it completes the tri-fecta of ultimate doujutsus. He will combine the power of the three doujutsus into the supreme doujutsu with which he'll control the Juubi and it'll also unlock some ultra, super, secret, hidden, fabled, foretold, legendary, forbidden, mysterious, ancient, sexy, sharingan jutsu that allows him to put Naruto on the defensive. Oh yeah, and he's Obito. Not that anyone really cares anymore judging from the general sentiment. Most people are more worried about the reveal more than Tobi's actual identity.


----------



## MonkeyDNaruto (Aug 26, 2012)

Title: I'm Goku.

*Smoker clears from Bijuu Dama*
Kakashi: ...
Naruto: WHO ARE YOU?!!?!? AND IM GONNA BE HOKAGE!!!!

*Switch to Madara*
Madara: I must take my leave now, you've all bored me long enough. But before I go. 
*blasts a kameha hole inside of Onoki*
Madara: I need to kill at least one of you. Bye!
*Kages start bawling with tears as Madara skips away*

*Switch to Orochimaru*
Oro: This is "Them"
*Two masked men appear. One with the first fire design mask but with longish hair, another with that same design but short and flaky hair*
Sasuke: Who are they?
*Masks drop off*
Masked men: I am...
*Switch to Kakashi's group*
*Tobi comes out of the smoke*
Kakashi: ...!
Gai: No...it really is you...Obito...
Tobi: ...
*Madara drops down*
Madara: Enough with the psychological games, release your Kotoamatsukami to stop them from thinking you're his old friend. You have explaining to do, son...Shisui

*at the same time he says "shisui" the last page is split into three sections with Tobi's face being shown which is actually shisui. The second third of the page is Hashirama saying "Hashirama" and the last third is Izuna saying "Izuna".*

*However at the very bottom is a note from Kishi saying the manga is over and he's going to start a new manga about Goku.*

BAM


----------



## Veritas17 (Aug 26, 2012)

Best. Chapter Prediction.  Ever.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 26, 2012)

MonkeyDNaruto said:


> Title: I'm Goku.
> 
> *Smoker clears from Bijuu Dama*
> Kakashi: ...
> ...




WAIT WAIT WAIT.

Does this mean Shisui, Hashirama, and Izuna are all Madara's sons?   !!!

Even if I read it wrong, that is fantastic. Kishi just gives up on the timeline entirely in the end, at the same time admitting to the fact that he can't write Uchiha relationships that don't look creepy as hell. And the Hokage part.  Remind me to rep you when I'm not maxed out.


----------



## Turrin (Aug 26, 2012)

My prediction.

Kakashi, "I can't believe it you O-"

Scene changes to Sasuke and Karin shows up

Karin, "You can't continue on this path Sasuke, your loosing your humanity"

Sasuke, "Hatred Hatred Hatred"

Karin, "Sasuke don't go where I can't follow"

Sasuke, "......"

Suigetsu, "Don't listen to this crazy bitch Sasuke, I have to split the two of you up, with no obvious romantic ulterior motive"

Juugo, "I like birds....."

Karin, "Sasuke you should at least get rid of Orochimaru, I mean he's licking his lips and fantasizing about your body as we speak"

Orochimaru, "No i'm not that's ignorant, hee hee!"

Karin, "I mean come on Sasuke"

Sasuke, "Can't you just quite your bitching Karin, we all know your just bullshit filler so that Kishimoto can force fans to wait another week to find out Tobi's identity."

Karin, "That's not true....I'll prove it by showing a flashback to that time you saved me in the forest of death from a bear, for the rest of the chapter"

One Rehashed Flashback later, End of Chapter

Preview of Next Chapter:

Naruto, "So it was you all along Obi-"

Scene switches to Madara and the Gokage

Madara, "the first hokage so much better than you Mei he could use water ninjutsu with his feet and Onoki he...ugh.. had a Kekkei tōta where he could combine 4 elements called super dust release...yup yup...he sure did...fap fap fap."

Gaara, "I wish he'd just kill us already"

Tsunade, "Yeah this is just too sad to watch"

Will we ever find out Tobi identity or will Kishi continue to troll fans,  find out next week, maybe? No seriously I'm his editor and I have no fing clue, how long Kishi will wait to reveal that Tobi is obvisouly Obit-


----------



## Klue (Aug 26, 2012)

Only mere days separate us from the obvious true: Tobi isn't Obito.





*Spoiler*: _Kushina & Obito_ 






			
				Tobi said:
			
		

> Do you have any idea how long I've waited for this moment!?





			
				Kushina said:
			
		

> How long, Obito?





			
				Tobi said:
			
		

> About a year.





			
				Kushina said:
			
		

> Umm, okay.







Link


----------



## Konoha (Aug 26, 2012)

Turrin said:


> My prediction.
> 
> Kakashi, "I can't believe it you O-"
> 
> ...



scumbag kishimoto


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 26, 2012)

Is that Turrin making jokes up there? 

Honestly that seems somewhat accurate, except when all the syllables are revealed, we'll have another swathe of chapters disproving it. 



Klue said:


> Only mere days separate us from the obvious true: Tobi isn't Obito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is one miraculous barrette Kushina has in her hair. Did it stay in right up to her death?


----------



## Good Boy (Aug 26, 2012)

*Title: 599 - Eye of the Room*
_*Tobi's mask pieces fall to floor of the other dimension*
*Naruto's shadow clone disappears* 
*Cut to Naruto and Co. looking at the Tailed Beast Ball move into the distance* _
*Naruto: *I've destroyed the mask...
*Kakashi:* Wh-what!?!
_
*Guy spots Tobi grasping at his face on top of a rock*
*Tobi's face is covered while he speaks*_

*Tobi: *It's amusing really... you thought you've made the final strike at the truth behind the mask. Your dramatic increase in power is quite visual, almost dream-like. Maybe that is what it has been all this time...heh
*
Naruto:* ...W-what, what are you!?!

_*Shocked expressions of everybody*_
_*Tobi is revealed to have no head*_

*Tobi:* Your amusement to keep you mentally stimulated while I've been harvesting the Nine-Tails and your special Uzumaki powers. You see Naruto, none of this has been real, you've been under genjutsu your whole life.

*Naruto:* What are you talking about..?

*Tobi: *You really think I'd fight you and 3 other combatants while summoning the Juubi when I've had countless opportunities to capture you? I've already had you for years. None of what we're doing here is actually real. I have already won.

*Naruto:* No! You're lying!!
_
*Kakashi, Bee, and Gai all start liquifying so does the environment around Naruto*_

*Tobi:* It has been fun watching

*Naruto: *When did you do this you bastard, and where am I really?

_*Naruto walks into the ramen shop alone*
*The Ramen Guy opens his eyes to reveal a set of Sharingan* 
*Naruto was actually the one being chased down during the Sasuke retrieval arc*_

*Naruto: *NOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!

_*Naruto wakes up, jerking upward from his sweat sweating*
_
*Naruto:* Wh-what happened?

_*Naruto looks around the room showing it to be a modern office at night*_

Naruto has been working a monotonous and boring business position and had fallen asleep. In his sleep he had created the ninja world and became the child of prophecy where there was great tales of fantastic power. In the end, "Naruto Uzumaki" was just another forgotten gear in the machine. Monolithic, hollow, and boring. "Naruto" jumps through his 42nd floor office window and looks over the city. Perfect Susanoos lay waste to the city. "Naruto" looks up into the moon which display the Juubi's eye before he hits the ground.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 26, 2012)

Turrin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could see this happening.


----------



## Yuna (Aug 26, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> There's no way. The reveal's been too hyped up for it to just be a fake out.







Amarillo del Bosque Verde said:


> _Madara: "Lord Tobi... can you hear me?"
> 
> Tobi: "Yes, Master..."
> 
> ...


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 26, 2012)

Prediction: tobi is revealed to be obito and madara appears and kills him for failing.


----------



## atduncan (Aug 26, 2012)

My prediction: Naruto will be overpowered, oh and madara shows up?


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 27, 2012)

Turrin said:


> My prediction.
> 
> Kakashi, "I can't believe it you O-"
> 
> ...


gold               



MonkeyDNaruto said:


> Title: I'm Goku.
> 
> *Smoker clears from Bijuu Dama*
> Kakashi: ...
> ...



you guys are inspired this week


----------



## auem (Aug 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> Only mere days separate us from the obvious true: Tobi isn't Obito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kakashi was more grown-up looking during kyubi attack...obito died at least 2-3 years prior to the event...


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Aug 27, 2012)

I predict we will switch to madara vs kages.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 27, 2012)

Lord have mercy, all predictions are epic  




Amarillo del Bosque Verde said:


> _Madara: "Lord Tobi... can you hear me?"
> 
> Tobi: "Yes, Master..."
> 
> ...



Fixed 

Also

Tobi: I'm your best friend, Obito!
Kakashi:

Tobi: Search your feelings, you know it to be true!

Kakashi:





Turrin said:


> Scene changes to Sasuke and Karin shows up
> 
> Karin, "You can't continue on this path Sasuke, your loosing your humanity"
> 
> ...



You win this thread with that FMA reference


----------



## Mayaki (Aug 27, 2012)

Good Boy said:


> [sp]*Title: 599 - Eye of the Room*
> _*Tobi's mask pieces fall to floor of the other dimension*
> *Naruto's shadow clone disappears*
> *Cut to Naruto and Co. looking at the Tailed Beast Ball move into the distance* _
> ...



Wow that last part was REALLY cool. I don't know how I would react if it turns out to be like this in the very end.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 27, 2012)

early monday spoilers : 



> トビ "ラーメンリリース"
> 
> オーノー トビはラーメン男ですか


----------



## Harbour (Aug 27, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> early monday spoilers :



well i hate you

time troll us enough


----------



## Yuna (Aug 27, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Fixed


Pretty sure just being told someone is dead isn't enough or the Uchiha would've been overrun with people with the Mangekyou Sharingan seeing as how people could just *lie* to them about a loved one dying.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Aug 27, 2012)

Tobi is revealed not to be Obito.

People get banned out of rage.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 27, 2012)

Yuna said:


> Pretty sure just being told someone is dead isn't enough or the Uchiha would've been overrun with people with the Mangekyou Sharingan seeing as how people could just *lie* to them about a loved one dying.



Wow, you take it seriously. 
But if Tobi is Obito, Rin dying is %99,9 the reason for MS.


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 27, 2012)

Prepare for flashbacks.... 5-6 chapters at least


----------



## Marsala (Aug 27, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> early monday spoilers :
> 
> トビ "ラーメンリリース"
> 
> オーノー トビはラーメン男ですか



*Spoiler*: _I KNEW IT!_


----------



## Kishido (Aug 27, 2012)

Chapter 599: Sakura's feelings

Page 1: Tobi mask is broken... We see Gai, Kakashi and Naruto being shocked...

Page 2-18: Sakura's explains how she feels, but nobody gives a damn about it... She starts crying how useless she is, which she really is.

Chapter ends


----------



## 8 (Aug 27, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Chapter 599: Sakura's feelings
> 
> Page 1: Tobi mask is broken... We see Gai, Kakashi and Naruto being shocked...
> 
> ...


don't jinx the chapter.


----------



## ISeeVoices (Aug 27, 2012)

After the hit Naruto's clone disappears.
Naruto : Kakashi sensei, i destroyed his mask, we can finally see this bastard face.

2 seconds later we see tobi from behind; when he turns around he has a new mask .
Tobi : do you really think that i only have 1 mask ?? I have 9 more mask in my dimension !!!


----------



## Kishido (Aug 27, 2012)

Tobi is Kishi, that why he knows so much about Kakashi and Co... He knows everything


----------



## Mariko (Aug 27, 2012)

My prediction:

*Naruto:* I've broken his dam mask! We we'll finally see who this bastard is!

*Ga?:* You did it Naruto! The spring of youth has finally took his flight like a morning Peacock!

*Kakashi* -exhausted on the floor- : Naruto... you did it! I'm proud to be your sensei, and Minato would be proud of you. No. Konoha and the whole shinobi worl should be...

*Tobi's voice*, from behind the smoke: You thought you could took me alone, Naruto?!

*Naruto/Ga?/Kakashi*: ???!!!!

*Tobi*, from behind the smoke: I'll show you the real power of kamui!

*Bee:* becarefull Naruto, with those stick he can control Bijuu's power.

*Naruto:* Yeah, cover me Bee!

*Naruto:* Kagebunshin no jutsu

The bunshin Naruto made jump from rock to rock with a rasengan, aiming at Tobi

At the same time, the real Naruto makes a bijuudama.

As Naruto is going to hit Tobi (who's face is still hidden by the smoke), Kakashi uses his last strenght to kamui Naruto's Bunshin.

In his dimension, Tobi avoid Naruto's Rasengan.

*Real Naruto:* I failed

*Ga?:* The spring of the youth never fails! We try again!

*Kakashi:* Yes, I don't know why but it seems I've some chakra left...

*Tobi:* I'll show you the real power of Kamui!

**loop...loop...loop**

_In the real world..._

*Real Tobi*, sit down on the battle field, drinking some sake: he he he...

suddenly, Madara appears.

*Madara:* Hie Tobi! Long time no see ya! What's up?

*Tobi:* Hie bro! fine! What' bout you? Nice to be "alive " again"? hehe

*Madara:* .... Son of a bitch! Not funny!

*Tobi:* Hehe... I know... Sorry...

*Madara* showing vegetables's Naruto/Bee/Kakashi/Ga? : By the way, who are they? 

*Tobi:* the 9 and the 8 tails Jins, the son of white fangs and a random guy...

*Madara* to himself :  this random guy has big eyebrows... Too big to be true... And that strange but actually very sexy green suit... And that proud, confident and bright smile on its face... Could it be dat famous shinobi, inheriter of the mornin' peacock will of ...

*Tobi:* Oh! wake up! 

*Madara: * Yeah, sorry... Was thinking 'bout.. No. Forget it. 

*Madara: * So,what did you do to them?

*Tobi:* Izanamied... 

*Madara:* lol...

*Tobi:* And you, what about the gokages?

*Madara:* actually, they were boring me... they saw the ultimate susanoo and survived it...

*Tobi:* Noooo! Lol Madara! So, what did you do? 

*Madara: * Shut up bitch! I've been distracted! 

*Tobi:* Sorry , goes on... What happened? 

*Madara:* In short, after such an humiliation, I had no other choice that humiliate them to death... 

*Tobi:* So you...

*Madara:* Yes! I Izanamied dem too!

*Tobi and Madara:* Izanami GG

*Tobi: * he he he

*Madara:* wtf again bro?!

*Tobi:* they survived ultimate susanoo...  Madara

*Madara: *  ..... fuck you Tob' !


----------



## Voodoo chile (Aug 27, 2012)

Tobi's mask is broken. Under the mask is revealed... Sakura's dad!

Kakashi: why did you do it mr. Haruno!?
Tobi: You have disregarded my daughter long enough, now I will have my revenge!
Tobi: Sleep Bomb no Jutsu
Kakashi,Gai, Bee and Naruto: Zzzz..
Tobi: Victory!


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 27, 2012)

I predict a change of panel to... Tenten.


----------



## Xin (Aug 27, 2012)

I predict we will finally see Tobi's face and he will be revealed. I don't think Kishi will troll us again (I really hope so )


----------



## auem (Aug 27, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Tobi is Kishi, that why he knows so much about Kakashi and Co... He knows everything



get your hatred of naruto off to OP section...


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 27, 2012)

Ok stop trolling yourselves. Kishi won't show Tobi's face. Focus will shift to Madara, Sasuke or.. the rookies.

Instead of talking about Tobi's face, start praying that we don't see the rookies next chapter


----------



## Addy (Aug 27, 2012)

i can tollerate sasuke, and madara starting next chapter. but the rookies


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 27, 2012)

if i get sasuke or madara, i will be even more happy than seeing tobi's face

now if i get the rookies ...


----------



## Ginkurage (Aug 27, 2012)

The Rookies encounter some Zetsu on the way to Naruto's battlefield and the entire chapter is them fighting.

You know it's going to happen.



auem said:


> get your hatred of naruto off to OP section...



...How is that even hatred? He can post wherever he likes, he wasn't even insulting Naruto.


----------



## Shattering (Aug 27, 2012)

Mmmm I think we will see Kabuto this chapter, probably talking with Itachi and starting to become a nice guy andddddddddddddddddddddd Madara... probably.


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 27, 2012)

i think ppl should lower their expectations and excitement about tobi's face being shown this week. you never know. just saying...


----------



## dream (Aug 27, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Ok stop trolling yourselves. Kishi won't show Tobi's face. Focus will shift to Madara, Sasuke or.. the rookies.
> 
> Instead of talking about Tobi's face, start praying that we don't see the rookies next chapter



While it's possible that Kishi will change the focus to Madara or Sasuke I think that it's a bit unlikely.  The best time to change the focus would have been in the last chapter before Naruto broke the mask.  In this chapter it would be weird to change the focus.

/Optimistic reply


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 27, 2012)

Shattering said:


> Mmmm *I think we will see Kabuto this chapter, probably talking with Itachi and starting to become a nice guy *andddddddddddddddddddddd Madara... probably.



now thats a troll


----------



## Klue (Aug 27, 2012)

auem said:


> kakashi was more grown-up looking during kyubi attack...obito died at least 2-3 years prior to the event...



Even if that were true, it doesn't change much.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Aug 27, 2012)

Good Boy said:


> [sp]*Title: 599 - Eye of the Room*
> _*Tobi's mask pieces fall to floor of the other dimension*
> *Naruto's shadow clone disappears*
> *Cut to Naruto and Co. looking at the Tailed Beast Ball move into the distance* _
> ...



MOTHER OF GOD!

you deserve to be a king  reps incoming.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 27, 2012)

You already know what Tobi's face looks like.

It's irrelevant whether Kishi shows it all next chap or in chap 600, because we've already seen most of it, and most important of all, we already know who's lurking behind it.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 27, 2012)

auem said:


> get your hatred of naruto off to OP section...



Believe it or not... i even read Naruto, even if I don't like part 2 that much.

Still the current discussion is really amusing... IF Kishi reveals it this week, I will have a lot of fun here around. No matter who or what the fuck Obito is


----------



## MYJC (Aug 27, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> While it's possible that Kishi will change the focus to Madara or Sasuke I think that it's a bit unlikely.  The best time to change the focus would have been in the last chapter before Naruto broke the mask.  In this chapter it would be weird to change the focus.
> 
> /Optimistic reply



Nah. If there's ONE thing Kishi has shown it's that he LOVES teasing us about Tobi's face. 

The focus will definitely switch to Madara/Kages or Sasuke next week. If we're lucky the focus will switch back to Tobi for the last few pages and the last panel will show his face, but even that's not a given.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 27, 2012)

I hope we see the rookies.


*Spoiler*: __ 



...getting massacred by an utterly random Madara/Sasuke team-up.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 27, 2012)

MYJC said:


> Nah. If there's ONE thing Kishi has shown it's that he LOVES teasing us about Tobi's face.
> 
> The focus will definitely switch to Madara/Kages or Sasuke next week. If we're lucky the focus will switch back to Tobi for the last few pages and the last panel will show his face, but even that's not a given.



You've already seen his face and the back of his head, and some of his profiles too.

Chapter 396 & 397 & the entire Konan fight.

Oh, and Kakashi Gaiden, if you're so eager to see Tobi's face!


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 27, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I hope we see the rookies.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


at first i was like ""...but then i was like ""


----------



## auem (Aug 27, 2012)

here is my final prediction....*tobi is half obito half izuna,right from the middle...so is his face*....


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 27, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> at first i was like ""...but then i was like ""



I'm raising the bar to Madara/Sasuke/Orochimaru team-up. 

Can you imagine the internal animosity?


----------



## Luftwaffles (Aug 27, 2012)

Team Taka minus Sasuke vs Rookies?


----------



## Phemt (Aug 27, 2012)

Sui & Juu are with Sauce, and Karin will reach them soon.

They're staying behind to fight the Rookies?

lol doubt it.

The Rookies are so irrelevant.

They're still running and running through the forests.


----------



## ch1p (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm okay with whatever comes, as long as we have something interesting. 

Madara is an entertaining MOFO, but I don't want to see more useless fighting against the Kage. Please something different from that. They can't win. Unless we have some deal breaker (a real one, not just another 'FUTILE ATTEMPT), fuck Madara VS Kages. Thanks.

Rookies fighting the Zetsus... Please no.  Them fighting Madara though, I can buy that. 



Shattering said:


> Mmmm I think we will see Kabuto this chapter,



NO KABUTO. I like him, but not right now.

BTW someone mentioned Karin before. She's bound to show up anytime now.


----------



## dream (Aug 27, 2012)

☯The Heartbreak Kid☯ said:


> Team Taka minus Sasuke vs Rookies?



It shouldn't happen anytime soon, certainly not in the upcoming chapter.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 27, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> NO KABUTO. I like him, but not right now.



Kabuto's story is done and dusted.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 27, 2012)

All you guys are doing is jinxing this chapter


----------



## Hurricanes (Aug 27, 2012)

I don't wanna Sasuke/Oro or the Kages this week 
I just wanna see Tobi's face and either say I Knew It or How in the world is this possible? It can't be him!!


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 27, 2012)

i predict that tobi's true face is...


----------



## Phemt (Aug 27, 2012)

Hurricanes said:


> I don't wanna Sasuke/Oro or the Kages this week
> I just wanna see Tobi's face



Care cup is empty.

You've already seen Tobi's face so stop acting as if it's anything new already.



Hurricanes said:


> and either *say I Knew It or How in the world is this possible? It can't be him!!*



How exciting.


----------



## Addy (Aug 27, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I hope we see the rookies.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



if that happens, i want to see sasuke x ????? of the rookies happen 

yeah, i said i want to see parings!!!!!!!!!!!! 

*Spoiler*: __ 



and by parings, i mean sasuke analy raping the rookies one by one......... except for sakura....... she would enjoy that


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 27, 2012)

Addy said:


> if that happens, i want to see sasuke x ????? of the rookies happen
> 
> yeah, i said i want to see parings!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



ino would too...and probably shikamaru


----------



## Shattering (Aug 27, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> now thats a troll



I'm serious ok???  Kabuto will become a good guy thx to Saintachi, then he will use a reversed version of the jutsu he was going to use to take over Sasuke's body leading to the second comeback of Itachi with a supah powerful Sage body 

Be ready Madara


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 27, 2012)

Addy said:


> if that happens, i want to see sasuke x ????? of the rookies happen
> 
> yeah, i said i want to see parings!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


You're a monster.


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 27, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I hope we see the rookies.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



At this point, they'll get massacred by the debris from whatever fight Madara or Sasuke decide to get into next.


----------



## Addy (Aug 27, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> You're a monster.



for the parings or anal rape?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 27, 2012)

Addy said:


> for the parings or anal rape?


The pairings.


----------



## Addy (Aug 27, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> The pairings.



so you approve anal rape?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 27, 2012)

Addy said:


> so you approve anal rape?


I don't tell you how to live your life.


----------



## Abanikochan (Aug 27, 2012)

Hmm I predict thousands of fake spoilers tomorrow night complete with doctored pics. 

Including this one


And then a late release of the real spoilers. No matter what the reveal is, there will be a shitstorm of epic proportions. 

...

Am I anywhere close on this one?


----------



## Addy (Aug 27, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> I don't tell you how to live your life.



you called me a monster didn't you?


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Aug 27, 2012)

Would we really even be able to tell what obito would look like with his face all crazy? He While Tobii does have a PHENOMENAL body for someone who was supposed to be 115+, Obito would only be kakashi's age, which is weird because Tobi was bigger than minato when they fought.


----------



## Hitt (Aug 27, 2012)

Abanikochan said:


> Hmm I predict thousands of fake spoilers tomorrow night complete with doctored pics.
> 
> Including this one
> 
> ...



No matter how many times I see that classic "Chiyodara" I get at the very least a chuckle every time.

Classic stuff.


----------



## Bart (Aug 27, 2012)

Rookies rookies & rookies :3

But sadly it'll probably be a flashback sequence of sorts and the big revelation being revealed for #600; but really hoping that we'll get some stuff on the _Hyuga_ soon :WOW


----------



## Talis (Aug 27, 2012)

I predict Tobito falling on ground while Kakashi is staring to his face from the the floor.


----------



## Aiku (Aug 27, 2012)

GUYS GUYS GUYS I FOUND SPOILERS ABOUT TOBI'S IDENTITY ON TUMBLR. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



While visiting Japan for business,me(Victor Sleever) and Mike Birnton, from Viz Media, decided to spare some of our time and go to Comic Market 78, the biggest manga festival in Japan, something that happens only twice a year. The festival lasts for 3 days, from 23 august to 25 august.

After some time wandering around the Tokyo Big Sight convention center, we met Masashi Kishimoto, me and Mike are big fans of Naruto, so it was a really pleasant surprise to be able to talk with him.
He didn’t have much time to talk because he was holding a conference in about 30 minutes since we met, we asked if he could reveal some of the things he will talk about at the conference, and surprisingly he said yes.

Mike asked all the questions while I wrote them.
Q:So, what exactly is the conference about?
A:After the identity of Tobi was revealed by one of my assistants, I realized that the next few chapters will leave the fans confused. I had to clear up some misunderstandings, thus, Comic Market was the best place to do it.

Q:Then the rumors are true? Is Toby really Izuna? I thought he died in battle after Madara took his eyes, is that a lie?
A:Well, the truth about his survival is much different, I can’t tell you how he survived, you will have to read the next chapters to find out, but yes, Izuna is Tobi.

Q:How come he has eyes now? I thought he was blind.
A:He will reveal that together with his identity, let’s just say that the Uchiha clan is much larger than you know.

Q:In an earlier interview you talked about Madara not having any weaknesses, what about Tobi? Is he going to be killed by Naruto after his identity is revealed?
A:Not really, after the way he survived is revealed and what he tries to truly achieve, everyone will change, the truth will hurt a lot of them, it will actually change the history that they know.

Q:What do you mean by that? How will it hurt them?
A:The truth is dark and bloody. Madara is related to why Tobi was supposed to die, you could say that what he wants is revenge, but his brother isn’t the only who wanted to kill Tobi, one of the Hokage played a big part in the attempt on his life.

Q:What else?What is going to happen in this fight?
A:You know, Tobi always had this forbidden technique prepared, I wanted him to use it only after his identity is revealed. If you thought that Kabuto’s technique for reincarnating people is dangerous, you should see what Tobi prepared.

Q:Why did Izuna hide his identity?
A:Because some of the Akatsuki already know what Madara did to Izuna, they know because someone told them, and they wouldn’t be willing to help Izuna. I’m afraid I can’t answer any more of your questions, but I’m hoping you will be patient, in the next weeks everything will be revealed.

A short interview that revealed a huge amount of spoilers, what is the truth behind Izuna’s past? I guess we are going to find out in the next chapters.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 27, 2012)

^ Aiku, that interview has been torn apart in at least two threads in the KL already.  Dude didn't even get the dates for Comiket 78 right.



Gamma Akutabi said:


> At this point, they'll get massacred by the debris from whatever fight Madara or Sasuke decide to get into next.



Which is why they should conveniently be there when it happens. 

Madara and Sasuke team up to curbstomp some rookies, get into fisticuffs with each other, and the rookies are all killed by accident.


----------



## Aiku (Aug 27, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> ^ Aiku, that interview has been torn apart in at least two threads in the KL already.  Dude didn't even get the dates for Comiket 78 right.



OH THANK GOD. THANKS FOR TELLING ME.


----------



## Blur (Aug 27, 2012)

We are going to get Tobi's identity.


----------



## Hitt (Aug 27, 2012)

Aiku said:


> OH THANK GOD. THANKS FOR TELLING ME.



Also why the fuck would Kishimoto spoil everything before the big reveal to a couple of Americans in a manga convention?

Would seem rather dumb to me.


----------



## Moon Fang (Aug 27, 2012)

Few panels of Tobi's face but segmented e.g one is the left side of his jaw, another top right of head and last one his mouth. Then we go to Sasuke or Madara


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 27, 2012)

Dat mouth.  

It's my key deciding factor. We better see it this chapter.


----------



## Aiku (Aug 27, 2012)

Hitt said:


> Also why the fuck would Kishimoto spoil everything before the big reveal to a couple of Americans in a manga convention?
> 
> Would seem rather dumb to me.



THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT I WAS THINKING. 

SO I CAME HERE TO POST IT TO SEE IF IT WAS TRUE OR NOT.


----------



## Nic (Aug 27, 2012)

Why do I feel like Kishi is going to screw us over and switch to the Kage fight?


----------



## dream (Aug 27, 2012)

Nic said:


> Why do I feel like Kishi is going to screw us over and switch to the Kage fight?



It's just you coming to expect the worst from Kishi but I don't think that this is something that will end up coming to pass or at least that we'll a couple of pages of Tobi/Naruto/Bee/Gai/Kakashi stuff before switching over to Madara and the Kages.


----------



## vered (Aug 27, 2012)

him switching to the kages fight would be an improvement as far as im concerned.its time we see whats going on with Madara.


----------



## Fuyuu Hidarite (Aug 27, 2012)

Nic said:


> Why do I feel like Kishi is going to screw us over and switch to the Kage fight?



I wouldn?t be surprised if Kishi gives us a conversation between the Kages and Madara about who Tobi is, just to switch back to Tobi?s face while Madara gives the key info. Like when Edo Madara was revealed.


----------



## Addy (Aug 27, 2012)

Nic said:


> Why do I feel like Kishi is going to screw us over and switch to the Kage fight?



cause i feel so too. i am ok if he seitches to the kage fight as long as we know who tobi is. seriously, i don't give a flying fuck about the hows and whys. all i want to know is tobi's face and identity. i don't care about a back story or tobi killed this chapter. his entire allure is his mask.


----------



## Fay (Aug 27, 2012)

We kind of already know who Tobi is, there's almost no question mark. There's no reason for Kishi to not show his face next chapter...


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 27, 2012)

I love how people insist we already know who he is, and we still haven't even seen his face yet...


----------



## Nimander (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm tempted to avoid the spoilers this week, just so I can get the full impact of the reveal.  If it even comes this week, which I'm still kinda doubting will happen.

But on the other side, I want to be at ground zero when it finally breaks, so I can taunttrollconsole the losing side of the Tobi Identity Fanwar.

What do I do?

God help me, I used "brakes" instead of "breaks" before I edited it.  I'm officially getting old.


----------



## Syntaxis (Aug 27, 2012)

Nimander said:


> I'm tempted to avoid the spoilers this week, just so I can get the full impact of the reveal.  If it even comes this week, which I'm still kinda doubting will happen.
> 
> But on the other side, I want to be at ground zero when it finally brakes, so I can taunttrollconsole the losing side of the Tobi Identity Fanwar.
> 
> What do I do?



I intend to skip the forums until the chapter is out. I don't want to know until I see it in the actual chapter 

But the big reveal probably won't come this chapter. It'll switch to another storyline before we see his face.


----------



## Klue (Aug 27, 2012)

vered said:


> him switching to the kages fight would be an improvement as far as im concerned.its time we see whats going on with Madara.



Wouldn't mind one bit - especially if he immediately makes his move to capture Naruto.


----------



## Nic (Aug 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> Wouldn't mind one bit - especially if he immediately makes his move to capture Naruto.



meh Madara doesn't really do anything for me so I hope we keep to this fight.  The guy is basically Sasuke with a bigger ego and bigger powers.


----------



## Addy (Aug 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> Wouldn't mind one bit - especially if he immediately makes his move to capture Naruto.



for what? the juubi is being revived. yes madara doesn't know that but when he sees the juubi, he won't give a shit about naruto anymore.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 27, 2012)

vered said:


> him switching to the kages fight would be an improvement as far as im concerned.its time we see whats going on with Madara.


No thank you, that rapestomp of a fight is getting a bit dull, I'd prefer if Madara left them.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 27, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> No thank you, that rapestomp of a fight is getting a bit dull, I'd prefer if Madara left them.



Switching to the Kages doesn't mean switching to a fight. We could switch to them to see Madara leave.


----------



## Nic (Aug 27, 2012)

That's even lamer.  Why would i want to read that over tobi's identity being reveal and the ensuing explanation about his life?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 27, 2012)

Nic said:


> That's even lamer.  Why would i want to read that over tobi's identity being reveal and the ensuing explanation about his life?



Because the chances of Madara party-crashing Tobi's backstory are relatively high, especially if Tobi wants to live for more than five more chapters.


----------



## Flynn (Aug 27, 2012)

Inb4 before Madara for 19 pages and Tobi on page 20.


----------



## Nic (Aug 27, 2012)

so? You still haven't told me what is so compelling about him leaving?  We know he will, what is compelling is his gate crashing.  Right now the story is about Tobi, not Madara, his time will come after we get through the revelations.


----------



## RaptorRage (Aug 27, 2012)

I predict... a pairing chapter. 

Rin flashbacks will commence, and heads will explode.


----------



## dream (Aug 27, 2012)

RaptorRage said:


> I predict... a pairing chapter.
> 
> Rin flashbacks will commence, and heads will explode.



Rin flashbacks...I can actually see that happening in this chapter.


----------



## Lovely (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm pretty certain that the chapter will keep its focus on Tobi. If there's a scene change then the reveal will still not be excluded.


----------



## eyeknockout (Aug 27, 2012)

chapter will focus on zetsu

zetsu will rise from pretending he's dead and with his great "i am the land" skills he will realize tobi's mask has been broken and say something like "tobi's mask has finally broken, that means the war is entering its climax, he has no more reason to hold back now". then we will see a panel of madara who also says "i haven't felt this unusual chakra since i fought that man years ago"

kakashi will be seen with a shocked reaction all "this face...it's impossible..you are"

then tobi's face will be shown (but not his name) and the chapter ends after tenten defeats madara


----------



## Lurko (Aug 27, 2012)

I predict tobi being obito.


----------



## santanico (Aug 27, 2012)

Hopefully it won't be a transition chapter =/


----------



## NW (Aug 27, 2012)

*Prediction*



*Chapter 599: Revelation*

*Scene switches to Sasuke and Oro*


Sasuke: We almost there?

Oro: Hm hm... ahahahaha!!!

Sasuke: ?!

Oro: AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sasuke: 

Oro: You fucking idiot! You actually fell for it!!!!

Sasuke: What the Hell are you talking about?!

Oro: The one who knows everything?! FUCKING REALLY?! AHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!

Sasuke: ..............

Oro: It was all a trick! I planed for Suigetsu and Juugo to find that scroll! The truth is, that scroll is just a bunch of shit I wrote down when I was drunk! There is no one who knows everything!

Sasuke, Suigetsu, and Juugo: O___o

Oro: That's right, bitches! Now, Sasuke, since I've got you right where I want you, I'll be taking your body!

Sasuke: ...............

Oro: 

Sasuke:  Ya know, this is just pathetic... If you really wanted my body ya could have just ASKED for it..... -__-

Oro: Wh- what?! REALLY?!

Suigetsu: SASUKE WHAT ARE YOU DOING, DO'T GIVE HIM YOUR BODY, ARE YOU INSANE-

Sasuke: Shut up, Suigetsu! Alright, let's just get this over with...


*Sasuke and Oro start running towards each other screaming each other's names happily like they're frolicking through the flowers!*


Oro: SASUUUKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!! pek

Sasuke: OROCHIMARU!!!!! 

Oro: SASUUUUUUUUKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!! pek

Sasuke: OROCHIMAR- Just kidding, AMATERASU!!!!

Oro: FUCK!!! GAAAAHHHHH!!!!

Sasuke: Trolled! 


*Scene switches to Tobi*

Kakashi: No... you're.......


*Kishi: Oh shit, um, I ran out of things to stall with so lets save the Tobi part for next chapter, shall we? *



Everyone reading the chapter: FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-​


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Aug 27, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now were cooking.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 27, 2012)

If we switch to something else this chapter...I'll kill the neighbor's dog and eat it.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Aug 28, 2012)

If Tobi is revealed, I'm getting myself a new avatar.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 28, 2012)

ITS ......OBITO
IZUNAFACKERS GIVE UP ALREADY !


----------



## Doge (Aug 28, 2012)

*The scene switches to Orochimaru and Sasuke heading towards "the man who knows everything"*

Sasuke: I think we're here Orochimaru.

Orochimaru: Of course, follow me.

*Sasuke follows Orochimaru into a field of dandelions and assorted flowers.*

Sasuke: What is this place?  Where is he?

Orochimaru: He's been here all along.  

Sasuke: ....oh, I always had a feeling you were the one.

*Sasuke slowly puts his hand behind Oro's head*

Orochimaru: Let me show you my knowledge Sasuke-kun.

Sasuke: Of course my serpent.

*Sasuke slowly leans in an presses his wet, luscious lips against Orochimaru's lower lip and begins kissing him.*

Orochimaru: Oh, Sasuke, you really know how to make a snake shed his skin don't you?

Sasuke: Shhhh, let me handle this.

*Sasuke begins taking off Orochimaru's garments while still kissing Orochimaru even more passionately than before*

Orochimaru: *Thinking to himself: Oh my goodness, I can feel his bulge already!  My my, he's much better than Kabuto!

*Sasuke gets on top of Orochimaru after taking his clothes off and resumes passionately kissing.  Orochimaru's stare pierces lustfully into Sasuke's crotch.*

Orochimaru: Sasuke-kun, why haven't you taken it off yet? 

Sasuke: You have to do it for me my sensei.

*Orochimaru slowly begins to remove Sasuke's pants.  As he does, his eyes widen as Sasuke's manhood is almost fully revealed.*

Orochimaru: My...my Sasuke-kun!  It must be at least 12 inches long!

Sasuke: Shut up and rip them off already!

Orochimaru: Gladly!

*Orochimaru rips off Sasuke's pants, his snakes boiling over with lust.  As he does, his mouth opens as he tries to let out a gasp as he sees...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasuke's massive, throbbing....
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sword of Totsuka 


*Sasuke releases Orochimaru from Tsukuyomi and the next page shows Tobi's face completely blown off.*


----------



## Kek (Aug 28, 2012)

Such little effort these days.


----------



## griaule (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm personally not a Tobito believer, but no matter what happens, I'll be glad to get this over with.

Unless scene changes. Then, I'll eat Kishi's cat.


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

Nic said:


> That's even lamer.  Why would i want to read that over tobi's identity being reveal and the ensuing explanation about his life?



Who cares about Tobi's identity? He's just a stupid clone-hybrid. What's the fun in that?


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm just kinda worried about the possible repeat of "Byakuya situation" - when people who got the chapter early got angry because of the story and sent complaints to jump/kubo, thus indirectly admitting they are reading manga illegally.


----------



## CA182 (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's my prediction. Although I guess it's a little late.


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Chapter 599 - Who Are You? *

*Page 1*

Panels of Tobi's mask crumbling to the floor.

Last panel being an image of the back of Tobi's maskless head.

*Page 2-3*

Tobi stands up in the same pose as edo-Madara's grand entrance. It's clearly Obito's aged face with a horrendous scar over his right eye. 

Tobi - "Well this was unexpected."

*Page 4*

Naruto looks shocked at seeing Tobi's face. 

Tobi stares at Naruto. "So Naruto, alone in this dimension, tell me..." 

He suddenly looks amused. "Do you recognise my face?"
*
Page 5*

We recieve an epic shadowed face of Tobi grinning.

"Or am I still No-one?"

Naruto gets annoyed. "Why bother hiding your face? I don't recognise you!"

Tobi laughs - "It is not a petulant & weak child that I hide my face from."

*Page 6 *

Naruto - "Just who are you!!!"

Tobi holds his hand up. "It doesn't matter..."

His old orange mask appears in his outstretched hand before he slowly puts it on.

*Page 7*

Naruto starts bristling with anger. "Stop it with the damn masks! Answer me, who are you?"

Tobi - "I am the hope of the universe. I am the answer to all living things that cry out for peace. I am protec-"

Naruto - "Shut up!"
*
Page 8*

Naruto mentally asks Kurama. _"Kurama can you work out why Tobi still cares about wearing a mask?_

Kurama - _"Maybe he believes his face is recognisable to someone... Since if nobody truly knows him he wouldn't need a mask."_

Naruto suddenly has a look of understanding.

Dat clone disperses - "_I_ may not know you, but I think I know who does!"

*Page 9*

The real Naruto suddenly turns towards Kakashi and the others before using henge to transform into Obito's face.

Naruto - "Kakashi, Gai, Bee... Do you recognise Tobi's face?"

Kakashi looks stunned.

*Page 10*

Kakashi turns to Tobi.

"Why...? Why have you done this... Obito?"

Tobi shrugs - "Well the pay was better."

"But I think you misunderstand something. I am not Obito."

Kakashi - "I would not forget the face of my best friend!"

*Page 11*

Tobi - "Hmpf. You're correct that the face under this mask is Obito's, but _I_ am not Obito."

The heroes all look confused.

Naruto - "What the hell is going on?"

"I may not be Madara, but I was never lying when I said I am _a shell of my former self._"

*Page 12*

"This is Obito's body, sure. But Obito died that fateful day Kakashi."

"I don't know what I am or why I inhabit your dead friend's body Kakashi. But this body still holds it's recollections of life."

"And it disgusts me!"

*Page 13*

"What did he die for? What did his pointless beliefs and dreams get him except an early grave!?"

Kakashi looks beyond angered - "He was a hero."

Tobi - "Wrong Kakashi, he was simply an innocent deluded child born as a result of this pathetic world."

*Page 14*

"No this world will change forever more into one without needless bloodshed."

Gedo Mazo suddenly starts roaring from within Tobi's flame shield.

"My past no longer matters. The Juubi is awakened."

Tobi vanishes and reappears on Gedo Mazo.

*Page 15-16*

A huge panel of Gedo with ten tails is shown.

"It's time to begin. The hour of peace is at hand."

"Since you know about my face Kakashi I no longer need this mask."

Tobi throws his Orange mask away. Kakashi looks pained at finally seeing Obito.

Lastly Tobi places his hands together in an entirely new seal.

*Page 17*

Kurama sounds scared - "Naruto quickly we have to stop that seal!"

A large panel of Obito's shadowed face.

"Mugen Tsukuyomi!"
*
-End-*


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 28, 2012)

chapter prediction : 

Naruto : "wtf kishi my rasengan won't even kill anyone even when I hit them in the head ?  wtf is this shit ?"

Tobi : "pnj is on my side this time Naruto. Time to taste your own medicine."


----------



## Rika24 (Aug 28, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Here's my prediction. Although I guess it's a little late.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



best prediction posted so far (and very similar to my original tobito theory) in my theory though, part of Obito's soul still remains and is trying to take his body back


----------



## jgalt7 (Aug 28, 2012)

mask breaks.....it's izuna...naruto goes who the fuck are you.....kurama recognizes him.....long explanation by kurama on who he is but doesn't understand why his chakra is different......to be continued...next chapter, tobi's story explained along with how kakashi got his MS....

damn it, no early spoilers......fuck it....


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Aug 28, 2012)

i predict


----------



## Sarry (Aug 28, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Here's my prediction. Although I guess it's a little late.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That was a beautiful prediction, I enjoyed reading it. 
I think it is possible Edo Madara would probably disappear if he sees his plans are actually working.


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> chapter prediction :
> 
> Naruto : "wtf kishi my rasengan won't even kill anyone even when I hit them in the head ?  wtf is this shit ?"
> 
> Tobi : "pnj is on my side this time Naruto. Time to taste your own medicine."



tobi "yeah, it is like THE RASENGAN KILLED SEVERAL PEOPLE IN THE PAST LIKE......... MISTER DOESN'T EXIST "


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 28, 2012)

Addy said:


> tobi "yeah, it is like THE RASENGAN KILLED SEVERAL PEOPLE IN THE PAST LIKE......... MISTER DOESN'T EXIST "



It actually did kill a couple. Deva realm (in before he was already dead).

Face rasengan was everyone's fantasy.


----------



## Kobe (Aug 28, 2012)

I hope Kishi provides 15 pages of feet shot and eye reaction panel ala Kubo, then on the last page shows Naruto's back cockblocking Tobi with Naruto asking "Who are you?"


----------



## MaskedMan88 (Aug 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4623GG34VAY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mariko (Aug 28, 2012)

MaskedMan88 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4623GG34VAY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Dat last pannel. Unexpectable.

(to waste such cartoonist's skill... )


----------



## Kobe (Aug 28, 2012)

I expected a Sadness and Sorrow music...fail


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 28, 2012)

ero_luffy said:


> Fixed for you.



I'm not that old in Naruto fandom but I do remember NJA during Kage Summit arc. He posted Sakura chapters' spoilers early and caused a huge shitstorm in telegrams.

He was a legend


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2012)

I predict that tobi is kakashi's dog like that fan art.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Aug 28, 2012)

i want to see sakura.


----------



## UchihaSage (Aug 28, 2012)

Spoiler

Tobi is fat


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 28, 2012)

I predict it's Obito revealed.  At the time he's hit by Naruto the Juubi will be complete and the floating rocks will come down on him.  You'll just see the Rinnegan side of his face and he'll give it to Kakashi lol.


----------



## Black Mirror (Aug 28, 2012)

So tommorow we will get trolled. We get the first page with kakashi and Gai looking and saying "You're ..." and then 10 weeks of Kage fight and Sasuke. Yeah that's totally gonna happen. I can already see countless "What the fuck Kishi?" threads. Kishi likes to pull a Kubo. In Bleach we still don't know who the guy with the sword is and we won't see him for several chapters. However should we see Tobi's face this chapter, my hope for kishi will be restored~ that is if he isn't some unknows character XD


----------



## Xin (Aug 28, 2012)

Mhm.. Ill try to predict the next chapter-names: 

599: Who is Tobi?
600: Obito Uchiha


----------



## UchihaSage (Aug 28, 2012)

Sasuke will not show up. He ran away to the final arc.


----------



## Russo (Aug 28, 2012)

Last page of 598


1st page of 599


----------



## Xin (Aug 28, 2012)

Russo said:


> Last page of 598
> 
> 
> 1st page of 599



Who made that? That's hilarious


----------



## SaiST (Aug 28, 2012)

Russo said:


> Last page of 598
> 
> 
> 1st page of 599


 That's great! Who's responsible for this?


----------



## Black Mirror (Aug 28, 2012)

Russo said:


> Last page of 598
> 
> 
> 1st page of 599



this is so going to happen


----------



## Russo (Aug 28, 2012)

Russo said:


> Last page of 598
> 
> 
> 1st page of 599





DavidBenjamin said:


> Who made that? That's hilarious





SaiST said:


> That's great! Who's responsible for this?



i dont know, i found the image here: [1]

Gai and Naruto's sad face is hilarious.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 28, 2012)

SaiST said:


> That's great! Who's responsible for this?



The real Kishi, who's actually in jail since he said "stop the trollstorm" at his editors... (a few years ago)


----------



## Hitt (Aug 28, 2012)

Russo said:


> Last page of 598
> 
> 
> 1st page of 599



I'll say this right now.  If Kishi did this I would take back ALL bad things I've ever said about him


----------



## Kishido (Aug 28, 2012)

Russo said:


> Last page of 598
> 
> 
> 1st page of 599



This my sir would be the best shit ever


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 28, 2012)

Russo said:


> Last page of 598
> 
> 
> 1st page of 599








my sides
you earned my internet seed


Russo said:


> i dont know, i found the image here: [1]
> 
> Gai and Naruto's sad face is hilarious.


yes
oh god yes

and adorable
i can't cope with this


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

Russo said:


> Last page of 598
> 
> 
> 1st page of 599



Your avi enhances the post 10-fold.


----------



## auem (Aug 28, 2012)

Russo said:


> Last page of 598
> 
> 
> 1st page of 599



whoever did this is on the path of distinction...

+rep for bringing it here...


----------



## Wanderlust (Aug 28, 2012)

That picture...the eyeballs


----------



## Ginkurage (Aug 28, 2012)

Russo said:


> Last page of 598
> 
> 
> 1st page of 599



That's hilarious. If Kishi did this and never revealed Tobi's identity, always leaving him a mystery... I would have so much respect for him.


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

Naruto's second kill. 



Yura counts, right?


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 28, 2012)

Russo said:


> Last page of 598
> 
> 
> 1st page of 599



I seriously thought Naruto couldn't look any more gay, I was wrong.

Hilarious pic though.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 28, 2012)

Russo said:


> Last page of 598
> 
> 
> 1st page of 599


gai


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 28, 2012)

Russo said:


> Last page of 598
> 
> 
> 1st page of 599


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs[/YOUTUBE]

Though if that doesn't happen I'd quite like it if it turned out he wasn't even an Uchiha.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 28, 2012)

Russo said:


> Last page of 598
> 
> 
> 1st page of 599


So much win.


----------



## Kusa (Aug 28, 2012)

Russo said:


> Last page of 598
> 
> 
> 1st page of 599



 

Atleast they have his eyeballs.Better then nothing.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 28, 2012)

i predict Kishi will skip to Sasuke or the real madara.


----------



## Sacrass (Aug 28, 2012)

Russo said:


> Last page of 598
> 
> 
> 1st page of 599



My sides were last seen orbiting Jupiter, oh god. Reps.


----------



## Shaz (Aug 28, 2012)

I doubt the next chapter will be on Tobi though, I'd guess it's switching to Sasuke.


----------



## Cobalt (Aug 28, 2012)

I doubt we'll find out Tobi's identity this chapter.. knowing Kishimoto we'll go back to Sasuke or something like that


----------



## dream (Aug 28, 2012)

Russo said:


> Last page of 598
> 
> 
> 1st page of 599



A part of me would really love to see this situation occur in the new chapter.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Aug 28, 2012)

Russo said:


> Last page of 598
> 
> 
> 1st page of 599


 Oh god, I almost choked on my watermelon xD


----------



## Shaz (Aug 28, 2012)

Russo said:


> Last page of 598
> 
> 
> 1st page of 599





I could only imagine the many trolled faces around the globe if this were to happen.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 28, 2012)

is it too wrong that i am more excited with the chance of getting a madara/sasuke chapter than the chance of seeing tobi's face? >.>


----------



## EJ (Aug 28, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> is it too wrong that i am more excited with the chance of getting a madara/sasuke chapter than the chance of seeing tobi's face? >.>



Yes, it is.


----------



## Shaz (Aug 28, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> is it too wrong that i am more excited with the chance of getting a madara/sasuke chapter than the chance of seeing tobi's face? >.>




Yes.  **


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Aug 28, 2012)

And I myself am just interested in the end of Tobi's mystery and subsequent (potential) conclusion to all these Tobi-centered discussions on this forum. It doesn't really matter who Tobi is, though - I expect lots of emotions, explanations and flashbacks though


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

There's nothing to be excited about Tobi's face.

It's a face we have already partly seen, and it's Obito's face.

There are far more important matters than Obito's face in this manga, sorry.


----------



## Fay (Aug 28, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> is it too wrong that i am more excited with the chance of getting a madara/sasuke chapter than the chance of seeing tobi's face? >.>



Nope, we already know who Tobi is so no surprise there. And we're far enough in the fight to know that he's nothing to be impressed about.

Still, I'd rather Kishi not show Sasuke and spend all his time finishing this fight. And then he can finally fully focus on Sauce, maybe even make an arc.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 28, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> A part of me would really love to see this situation occur in the new chapter.



HA that's perfect, but Naruto's face looks like Usopp a bit in the first page.  Is that actually from the manga or modified?


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

Can't you tell that the whole thing is a fan art?

Kishi doesn't draw that badly.


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 28, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> is it too wrong that i am more excited with the chance of getting a madara/sasuke chapter than the chance of seeing tobi's face? >.>


I hope the Tobi thing ends this chapter so the plot moves to Sasuke or Madara in 600.

Most likely a part of Tobi's story will be explained with Madara so there is a good chance of see him soon.


----------



## Kobe (Aug 28, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> is it too wrong that i am more excited with the chance of getting a madara/sasuke chapter than the chance of seeing tobi's face? >.>



I want to see Madara owning the noobs. So it's perfectly okay


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 28, 2012)

Fay said:


> Nope, we already know who Tobi is so no surprise there. And we're far enough in the fight to know that he's nothing to be impressed about.
> 
> Still, I'd rather Kishi not show Sasuke and spend all his time finishing this fight. And then he can finally fully focus on Sauce, maybe even make an arc.



i just feel that i am here yet again waiting for...well, nothing, because whatever face tobi shows there, it still means nothing .


yeah i am actually expecting sasuke to be shown last, the best kishi could do for us is give us an idea of where he is heading to.

but im pretty sure that madara will be shown soon, because the point that he left his fight at...what can i say, if he takes too long to return, we will be asking why the kages are not dead.



AoshiKun said:


> I hope the Tobi thing ends this chapter so the plot moves to Sasuke or Madara in 600.
> 
> Most likely a part of Tobi's story will be explained with Madara so there is a good chance of see him soon.



the good thing is that, once we move, either option is just so good 

but yeah, im expecting madara soon


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 28, 2012)

^We'll see 



AoshiKun said:


> I hope the Tobi thing ends this chapter so the plot moves to Sasuke or Madara in 600.
> 
> Most likely a part of Tobi's story will be explained with Madara so there is a good chance of see him soon.



Tobi will have the longest flashback arc. in the manga, I doubt Kishi will change his focus from Kakashi to Madara suddenly. Either he will switch now or we have to wait only God knows how long.
It'll be like Itachi vs. Sasuke again.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Aug 28, 2012)

I predict Kishi switching to Madara.


----------



## Jin-E (Aug 28, 2012)

Sutol said:


> There's nothing to be excited about Tobi's face.
> 
> It's a face we have already partly seen, and it's Obito's face.
> 
> There are far more important matters than Obito's face in this manga, sorry.



Pretty much

I dont look forward to this chapter with any greater anticipation than i normally do.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Aug 28, 2012)

tobi izanagis and it was all a genjutsu?


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 28, 2012)

Tobi still has the factory full of sharingan... He will retreat there most likely after his identity is revealed and his jutsu found out.... 

Yamato is going to wake up soon too.... Madara is going to get shown


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 28, 2012)

forkandspoon said:


> Yamato is going to wake up soon too.


If only he got to do something important.


----------



## Talis (Aug 28, 2012)

I dont know why but as a Tobito believer this revealing is kinda boring but it will please me to see the haters going down.
Now just give me the spoilers/face i wanna see how right i was the whole time.


----------



## NoAvail2010! (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that even if we switch, we'll at least see his face. Kishi did say in an official interview that we'd see his face in the upcoming weeks (and that was like a month ago )


----------



## Hokage (Aug 28, 2012)

Tobi is Tenten. You heard it from me first


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

loool3 said:


> I dont know why but as a Tobito believer this revealing is kinda boring but it will please me to see the haters going down.
> Now just give me the spoilers/face i wanna see how right i was the whole time.



But you can look forward in seeing all the effort & detail Kishi will put in drawing Obito's face.

This is a milestone so he'll probably have one huge close up of his face on a double spread.

It'll be good to see all of it die down after it's revealed.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 28, 2012)

I have a feeling that if we see his face in this chapter it'll be Obito's...

But then in 600 it'll be revealed as someone else took his body 

I don't know.. I love Obito so much


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 28, 2012)

we wont even see his face till the end of chapter gonna be so many wasted pages on talk and kakashi reflection.


----------



## Deva Path (Aug 28, 2012)

I have this odd feeling it will be Madara under the mask as well.


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Aug 28, 2012)

I suddnly have a bad feeling Kishi is going to troll all of us and make Tobi be somebody else..


----------



## Shaz (Aug 28, 2012)

Everyone here is going to be trolled. Better get your Kleenex tissues out to weep in.


----------



## Mateush (Aug 28, 2012)

Saizo sarutobi said:


> I suddnly have a bad feeling Kishi is going to troll all of us and make Tobi be somebody else..



No, because I'm gonna win $100


----------



## lucid1 (Aug 28, 2012)

tomorrow i will be poorer. i know obito is coming for my $100


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Aug 28, 2012)

Mateush said:


> No, because I'm gonna win $100



I really hope your'e right...Tobi being some character never to be named on the manga whould be the lamest thing ever:-S


----------



## Mateush (Aug 28, 2012)

Saizo sarutobi said:


> I really hope your'e right...Tobi being some character never to be named on the manga whould be the lamest thing ever:-S



Don't worry about that. We all know Kakashi and Guy should be surprised, so only Obito makes sense. They wouldn't recognize Izuna. Kagami or Fugaku is lame.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 28, 2012)

lucid1 said:


> tomorrow i will be poorer. i know obito is coming for my $100


zombie obito is coming to take your money


----------



## 8 (Aug 28, 2012)

Saizo sarutobi said:


> I really hope your'e right...Tobi being some character never to be named on the manga whould be the lamest thing ever:-S


it has to be at least a character one of them can recognize. or else there is not much point in removing his mask.


----------



## rac585 (Aug 28, 2012)

calling it now tobi is bizarro kakashi spawned from kamui alternate dimension


----------



## Mateush (Aug 28, 2012)

8 said:


> it has to be at least a character one of them can recognize. or else there is not much point in removing his mask.



I think if *all* (Kakashi, Guy, Naruto and Killer B) will recognize Tobi so future Sasuke is the only option left.


----------



## Blur (Aug 28, 2012)

Hokage said:


> Tobi is Tenten. You heard it from me first



No you are not.


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 28, 2012)

Imo still think Tobi is future Gaara.

JK>

#TEAMIZUNA


----------



## Easley (Aug 28, 2012)

Mateush said:


> No, because I'm gonna win $100


I hope you bet with Monopoly money.


----------



## MaskedMan88 (Aug 28, 2012)

Tobi is.... SLENDERMAN!!!  NO WIFIN IN THE CLUB GIVE HIM 20 DOLLLLAS


for real tho tobi is either obito or kagami... these are the only 2 possible.


----------



## daschysta (Aug 28, 2012)

Future Sasuke wtf? Don't you think that he would go back and save his clan if he could travel through time?


----------



## Marsala (Aug 28, 2012)

Mateush said:


> I think if *all* (Kakashi, Guy, Naruto and Killer B) will recognize Tobi so future Sasuke is the only option left.



Naruto having zero clue who Obito is definitely the biggest problem with Tobi = Obito right now.


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 28, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Naruto having zero clue who Obito is definitely is the biggest problem with Tobi = Obito right now.



Who *does* naruto know that could possibly be Tobi.


----------



## Easley (Aug 28, 2012)

MaskedMan88 said:


> for real tho tobi is either obito or kagami... these are the only 2 possible.


Obito is 95% likely at this point, but I always reserve 5% for asspulls, twists, and red herrings.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 28, 2012)

imagine what naruto's reaction would be if tobi was future sasuke...


----------



## kzk (Aug 28, 2012)

8 said:


> it has to be at least a character one of them can recognize. or else there is not much point in removing his mask.



Ehhhhhh not really true. It is too late for Tobi to just be Tobi though.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Naruto having zero clue who Obito is definitely is the biggest problem with Tobi = Obito right now.



That is only your problem.


----------



## daschysta (Aug 28, 2012)

Why would Naruto need to recognize Tobi? Naruto is a kid, he hasn't recognized any of the other villains either. Kakashi is there because it is Obito, he and Gai are the only ones that need to recognize him.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 28, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> Who *does* naruto know that could possibly be Tobi.



Sasuke is the only one whom Naruto would recognize, barring beyond-the-impossible asspulls like Minato, Hiruzen, Yamato, Iruka, and Konohamaru.


----------



## Kobe (Aug 28, 2012)

yeah Tobi could be future evil konohamaru who failed to get the hokage title from him.

saruTOBI after all


----------



## Nic (Aug 28, 2012)

so 12 more hours until tobi is revealed to be Obito?


----------



## Shakar (Aug 28, 2012)

Pretty much, yeah


----------



## Ezekial (Aug 28, 2012)

Izuna FTW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Star★Platinum (Aug 28, 2012)

We're getting close now, this has to be one of the more highly anticipated chapters so far.


----------



## Datakim (Aug 28, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Naruto having zero clue who Obito is definitely the biggest problem with Tobi = Obito right now.



There might be a relatively simple answer to this. Perhaps Kurama will tell Naruto that Tobi is Obito. I mean we know Kurama saw everything around Naruto while sealed in him, so it makes sense that the same would apply to Kushina. And since Kushina was married to Minato, it makes sense that she would have met Obito at one time or another considering Obito was her husbands student. Or if the timeline does not fit (unsure if it does?), she would presumably have seen pictures of Obito atleast. That in turn means that Kurama would have seen Obito too, and would be able to recognize him. And we have already seen Kurama talk to Naruto and tell him stuff in that mindscape place several times already (such as when Kurama told about Juubi), so he could well do it here too.

So perhaps we will see the mask shatter, Naruto (and Kurama too obviously) sees Obitos face, at which point Kurama will tell Naruto that Obito was Minatos student alongside Kakashi. This would avoid the scenario where Naruto ends up confused and asking Obito who he is. Naruto might learn it from Kurama literally at the speed of thought. This would also be a good way to remind the reader who Obito is. Kurama explaining who Obito is to Naruto, would also conveniently explain it to the reader.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 28, 2012)

Datakim said:


> There might be a relatively simple answer to this. Perhaps Kurama will tell Naruto that Tobi is Obito. I mean we know Kurama saw everything around Naruto while sealed in him, so it makes sense that the same would apply to Kushina. And since Kushina was married to Minato, it makes sense that she would have met Obito at one time or another considering Obito was her husbands student. Or if the timeline does not fit (unsure if it does?), she would presumably have seen pictures of Obito atleast. That in turn means that Kurama would have seen Obito too, and would be able to recognize him. And we have already seen Kurama talk to Naruto and tell him stuff in that mindscape place several times already (such as when Kurama told about Juubi), so he could well do it here too.
> 
> So perhaps we will see the mask shatter, Naruto (and Kurama too obviously) sees Obitos face, at which point Kurama will tell Naruto that Obito was Minatos student alongside Kakashi. This would avoid the scenario where Naruto ends up confused and asking Obito who he is. Naruto might learn it from Kurama literally at the speed of thought. This would also be a good way to remind the reader who Obito is. Kurama explaining who Obito is to Naruto, would also conveniently explain it to the reader.



It's easier for Kakashi and Guy to explain than Kurama, who would have barely known Obito at best.


----------



## Kobe (Aug 28, 2012)

Inb4 Tobi turns out to be Wally who was hiding from everyone behind the mask.



100% PROOVED


----------



## Shaz (Aug 28, 2012)

*Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 147* (39 members and 108 guests)


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

There is no answer to what doesn't need to be answered.

This is about Kakashi, not frickin Kurama or Kushina lol.


----------



## Shaz (Aug 28, 2012)

Kakashi is a beast


----------



## Wanderlust (Aug 28, 2012)

Every chapter that Tobi is not revealed, a kitten dies somewhere in the world.


----------



## ZetsuusteZ (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh lord, my body is ready


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 28, 2012)

There's honestly no point in assuming that whatever happens this chapter is the end-all, be-all. Anyone who jumps the gun this week to get banned for being wrong, try to make their theory still work, or run around screaming "I told you so" is a fool.

Whatever happens, I'm reserving judgment until next week.



Ventus said:


> Every chapter that Tobi is not revealed, a kitten dies somewhere in the world.



I think they die with a bit more regularity than that.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> There's honestly no point in assuming that whatever happens this chapter is the end-all, be-all. Anyone who jumps the gun this week to get banned for being wrong, try to make their theory still work, or run around screaming "I told you so" is a fool.
> 
> Whatever happens, I'm reserving judgment until next week.



Haha. Trying to safeguard yourself?

It's too late for that.

Postponing by a week isn't gonna do much.

Nobody is going to assume anything.

Kishi will make it clear enough, like he already has. 

There isn't going to be any twist involving Izuna if that's what you're hoping for.


----------



## Wanderlust (Aug 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> I think they die with a bit more regularity than that.



No, that's illogical. I'm surprised you would even say something like that.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 28, 2012)

Kobe said:


> yeah Tobi could be future evil konohamaru who failed to get the hokage title from him.
> 
> saruTOBI after all


tobi is sarutobi sasuke


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 28, 2012)

Tobi is Future Sasuke.


----------



## Sound Village (Aug 28, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Naruto having zero clue who Obito is definitely the biggest problem with Tobi = Obito right now.



They complain when Kishimoto leaves side characters behind and never build on them. They complain when Kishimoto decides to build on these side characters. You can't win, Kishimoto. Haters will never stop.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 28, 2012)

So did Evil post anything today? I've been at school all day and haven't been able to keep up.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

If he did we'd be talking about it.

Are we?

No.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 28, 2012)

Sutol said:


> If he did we'd be talking about it.
> 
> Are we?
> 
> No.


Oh, alrighty then. Time to play the waiting game.


----------



## Wanderlust (Aug 28, 2012)

Sutol said:


> If he did we'd be talking about it.
> 
> Are we?
> 
> No.



Well aren't you awfully condescending.


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 28, 2012)

Sutol said:


> If he did we'd be talking about it.
> 
> Are we?
> 
> No.



Tree branches aren't meant to go up your ass. Get rid of it.


----------



## Wanderlust (Aug 28, 2012)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Tree branches aren't meant to go up your ass. Get rid of it.



Another type of wood however is allowed.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 28, 2012)

I'll probably try to put any Evil hints into the OP or second post of the thread.  Haven't decided.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 28, 2012)

Hexa said:


> I'll probably try to put any Evil hints into the OP or second post of the thread.  Haven't decided.



Do it... This thread will go ape shit


----------



## lucid1 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hexa said:


> I'll probably try to put any Evil hints into the OP or second post of the thread.  Haven't decided.



do not hesitate


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

Hexa said:


> I'll probably try to put any Evil hints into the OP or second post of the thread.  Haven't decided.



You won't have to. This time he's going to spoil it for the rest of us.



Evil said:


> Yeah I think I will probably spoil the next chapter.



You can't give any hints about Tobi being Obito without giving it away, so you might as well just say it clearly.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 28, 2012)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Tree branches aren't meant to go up your ass. Get rid of it.


i thought of something similar when i read his comments


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 28, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Tobi is Future Sasuke.



Future Konohamaru.


----------



## lucid1 (Aug 28, 2012)

so how long away are spoilers?


----------



## Summers (Aug 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> There's honestly no point in assuming that whatever happens this chapter is the end-all, be-all. Anyone who jumps the gun this week to get banned for being wrong, try to make their theory still work, or run around screaming "I told you so" is a fool.
> 
> Whatever happens, I'm reserving judgment until next week.
> 
> ...



Until we get a full explanation of what happened. People should try to reserve their Judgement, correct. If we say Izuna for example it could just be some faux version a shadow of his former self. In this manga there is too many body swapping, face changing, etc to be sure.

I am sure no restraint will be shown though. Even though we were all saying 600 would be the reveal.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 28, 2012)

Tobi = Izuna = Obito = Izubito


----------



## Sacrass (Aug 28, 2012)

lucid1 said:


> so how long away are spoilers?



10 hours, give or take, I'd guess.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 28, 2012)

Now all the long time lurkers, who never have beein interested to learn how spoilers work, and noobs will spam this thread each 10 minutes with WHERE IS MAAAAH SPOILER


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 28, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Tobi = Izuna = Obito = Izubito



Wave Arc.

Tazuna, Inari

Ta....Zuna

I....Nari

I+Zuna = Izuna 


*Spoiler*: __ 



no I'm not being serious


----------



## Default (Aug 28, 2012)

Tobi = Zombie Rin with a bad haircut.


----------



## Xin (Aug 28, 2012)

The world will end in 12 hours


----------



## MaskedMan88 (Aug 28, 2012)

inb4 som 13 year old kid kills himself cause tobi didnt turn out to be what he predicted.  Or some like 28 year old fat nerdy guy has a heart attack when he turns out to be something incredibly dumb like fugaku or some random person...


----------



## Deva Path (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks like it's a big day for Naruto fans everywhere. I really hope the reveal is interesting and not some anti-climatic bullshit.

That being said, the amount of hype around it probably will make it anti-climatic...


----------



## NW (Aug 28, 2012)

I can't believe that people are saying that "even if we see his face this chapter, it still won't be decisive of his true identity!" 

Of course it will! -__-

What's the point of building up all this suspense to his identity if the face behind the mask isn't really his?!

Saying his face won't determine who he is is nothing but pathetic last minute damage control.


----------



## Russo (Aug 28, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Now all the long time lurkers, who never have beein interested to learn how spoilers work, and noobs will spam this thread each 10 minutes with WHERE IS MAAAAH SPOILER



here:



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stormcloak (Aug 28, 2012)

tobi is kakashi


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Aug 28, 2012)

Russo said:


> here:
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



 not bad....


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 28, 2012)

My children. Screw The Tobi reveal.

It's all 'bout them new Bijuu Mode feats.

- Chris Smoove laugh -


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 28, 2012)

Russo said:


> here:
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I wonder how many times this will be posted in this thread.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

Default said:


> Tobi = Zombie Rin with a bad haircut.





DavidBenjamin said:


> The world will end in 12 hours





MaskedMan88 said:


> inb4 som 13 year old kid kills himself cause tobi didnt turn out to be what he predicted.  Or some like 28 year old fat nerdy guy has a heart attack when he turns out to be something incredibly dumb like fugaku or some random person...





Stormcloak said:


> tobi is kakashi



Clean this shit up mods.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 28, 2012)

btw, whoever played Okami knows who Tobi is


----------



## Wanderlust (Aug 28, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Clean this shit up mods.



Clean yourself up.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 28, 2012)

no matter who it is, this will be the result is NF


----------



## NW (Aug 28, 2012)

Jak N Black said:
			
		

> My children. Screw The Tobi reveal.
> 
> It's all 'bout them new Bijuu Mode feats.
> 
> - Chris Smoove laugh -


No way anyone's passing up da big reveal for more Biju mode.

BM can come after Tobi's revelation and backstory!


----------



## jacamo (Aug 28, 2012)

oh good lord Russo!!!


----------



## MaskedMan88 (Aug 28, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Clean this shit up mods.



yo seriously relax yourself... the fuckin troll police over hear...


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

Stormcloak said:


> tobi is kakashi



From the future!!


----------



## Dolohov27 (Aug 28, 2012)

Deva Path said:


> Looks like it's a big day for Naruto fans everywhere. I really hope the reveal is interesting and not some *anti-climatic bullshit.*
> 
> That being said, the amount of hype around it probably will make it anti-climatic...


 If its Obito


----------



## Russo (Aug 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Russo said:
> 
> 
> > here:
> ...



so far only once, the original is different....

Original:


mine(edited the original:



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ch1pp (Aug 28, 2012)

If we're this eager in the U.S, 

Jap audiences must be on the edge of their seats.

Needless to say, the wait is killen.


----------



## firedragonde (Aug 28, 2012)

Even if we see the face, there are redards out there where will deny the facts...


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 28, 2012)

I'll see you people in the next 8 hours.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 28, 2012)

Wait a sec... didn't Kakashi just put aside his personal feelings this previous chapter? If he already thinks that Tobi is Obito and has decided to help kill him anyways...where does the "emotional shock" that he is apparently supposed to feel fit in? He's already over it.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Aug 28, 2012)

Hexa said:


> I'll probably try to put any Evil hints into the OP or second post of the thread.  Haven't decided.



What if people would like to discuss the chapter without spoilers on the front page? (Not that this affects me) Surely it's better in the Spoiler thread if it's a flat out spoiler and not a hint like usual.


----------



## Talis (Aug 28, 2012)

firedragonde said:


> Even if we see the face, there are redards out there where will deny the facts...


Exactly, scene will switch.
Final panel will show Obito's face, and we must endure another painfull week with retards crying about someone else possesing its body.


----------



## Aggeri (Aug 28, 2012)

Sutol, I think just everyone about now knows your opinion on the matter on Tobi being Obito, but would you stop fucking posting a in a condescending, negative and better knowing attitude? It is very frustrating, and you've been doing it the last three weeks.

I mean, seriously? '

Edit: Actually, just stopping posting would be nice. Let people be entitled to their opinion, and don't be a bitch about people being hyped about the possibility of it actually being anyone else than Obito, no matter how unlikely it is.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

lol?

Kakashi didn't put aside anything.

Gai told him not to think about it.


----------



## Easley (Aug 28, 2012)

If Tobi's identity is revealed, I'm pretty sure it will be real and not an attempt to deceive us. Breaking the mask took many chapters and seeing his face is the highlight. 

A scene change is unlikely at such a critical moment,  but who knows what Kishi and his editors have in mind.


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

If Tobi is Obito, Madara/Hashirama clone, my reaction will be: 

Izuna: WTF, how? 

A character no one thought of: Holy Shit


----------



## Mariko (Aug 28, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> no matter who it is, this will be the result is NF





IT IS coming...


----------



## Midomaru (Aug 28, 2012)

I still remember the day the spoilers of chapter 363, where Pain (or "Akatsuki Leader" at the time) revealed his face. Although the AL = Shino's dad theory was completely blown away, there were still people profoundly convinced it was future Naruto.

From that day we can assume today that Tobi could have a completely untold background story relevant to the overall plot.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

Aggeri said:


> Sutol, I think just everyone about now knows your opinion on the matter on Tobi being Obito, but would you stop fucking posting a in a condescending, negative and better knowing attitude? It is very frustrating, and you've been doing it the last three weeks.
> 
> I mean, seriously?



And I know everyone else's opinion on the matter as well, yet I don't tell them to stop fucking posting.

And who the f are you.

Don't tell people what to do thank you.


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 28, 2012)

someone say Evil?


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

Midomaru said:


> I still remember the day the spoilers of chapter 363, where Pain (or "Akatsuki Leader" at the time) revealed his face. Although the AL = Shino's dad theory was completely blown away, there were still people profoundly convinced it was future Naruto.
> 
> From that day we can assume today that Tobi could have a completely untold background story relevant to the overall plot.



Shino's dad?


----------



## Midomaru (Aug 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Shino's dad?



Yes i remember this was one of the circulating theories. Maybe not the most popular one but it was there.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 28, 2012)

Sutol said:


> lol?
> 
> Kakashi didn't put aside anything.
> 
> Gai told him not to think about it.



"I can guess what you're feeling about now! It's the same for me... but leave it be for a while! It's no time to indulge in feelings!"

"You're always ahead of me in our battles... you surely wont go senile just because of this, right Kakashi?"

Sounds to me like Gai told him to put his personal feelings aside, not to just not think about it. Gai has already done it, and he wants Kakashi to do the same, because Naruto needs them. There's no time for sentiment here, they can grieve about it after it's over.


----------



## Mayaki (Aug 28, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> someone say Evil?



Okai.

Evil


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 28, 2012)

Midomaru said:


> I still remember the day the spoilers of chapter 363, where Pain (or "Akatsuki Leader" at the time) revealed his face. Although the AL = Shino's dad theory was completely blown away, there were still people profoundly convinced it was future Naruto.
> 
> From that day we can assume today that Tobi could have a completely untold background story relevant to the overall plot.


shino's dad. Now thats new .


----------



## OROCHIMARU~SAMA (Aug 28, 2012)

KUKUKU... OBV. ''I'M BACK...''


----------



## firedragonde (Aug 28, 2012)

If we're at it, let's throw even the good old Trollkage in the round...


----------



## Wanderlust (Aug 28, 2012)

Tobi is like a patronous spell from Harry Potter. We will all see him a different way, so the arguments will never stop even after his face is revealed


----------



## NW (Aug 28, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Wait a sec... didn't Kakashi just put aside his personal feelings this previous chapter? If he already thinks that Tobi is Obito and has decided to help kill him anyways...where does the "emotional shock" that he is apparently supposed to feel fit in? He's already over it.





Sutol said:


> lol?
> 
> Kakashi didn't put aside anything.
> 
> Gai told him not to think about it.


^ This.



Klue said:


> Shino's dad?


I know... Seriously, WTF?!


----------



## YahooAnswers (Aug 28, 2012)

Naruto owns Tobi next week. 

And ah, please join Yahoo Answers for further discussion. 
Link: 

Thank you


----------



## bubble_lord (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm hoping the previous two chapters mentioning Obito is a red herring. Doubt it though.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 28, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> ^ This.






> "I can guess what you're feeling about now! It's the same for me... but leave it be for a while! It's no time to indulge in feelings!"
> 
> "You're always ahead of me in our battles... you surely wont go senile just because of this, right Kakashi?"
> 
> Sounds to me like Gai told him to put his personal feelings aside, not to just not think about it. Gai has already done it, and he wants Kakashi to do the same, because Naruto needs them. There's no time for sentiment here, they can grieve about it after it's over.



Of course, this probably isn't going to convince you anyways, but I can always try.


----------



## Flynn (Aug 28, 2012)

Yup it really doesn't matter what's in the chapter, shit will get real in here.

We see Obito's face = fap from one side, denial in the other(shitstorm)

Someone else's face = fap from one side, denial in the other(shitstorm)

We don't see his face = people bitching at kishi for not revealing(shitstorm)


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

bubble_lord said:


> I'm hoping the previous two chapters mentioning Obito is a red herring. Doubt it though.



?

The previous two chapters haven't mentioned Obito once, nor the other previous chapters.

You've been caught.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 28, 2012)

Sutol said:


> And I know everyone else's opinion on the matter as well, yet I don't tell them to stop fucking posting.
> 
> And who the f are you.
> 
> Don't tell people what to do thank you.


He wasn't telling you, he was asking.

*I'm* telling you though. What you've been doing can be considered baiting; tone that nonsense down.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 28, 2012)

bubble_lord said:


> I'm hoping the previous two chapters mentioning Obito is a red herring. Doubt it though.


If it isn't a red herring that's bad writing. If Obito being Tobi is supposed to be the big reveal having "could it be *him*?" in the last two chapters ruins that because he effectivly ruined the suprise. If he's not Obito then his identity will be a suprise.


----------



## lucid1 (Aug 28, 2012)

if tobi is obito r.i.p tobi being a badass/threatening


----------



## NW (Aug 28, 2012)

*@Menacing Eyes:* "leave it be for a while!"

For a WHILE. Now that the whole Kakashi-Naruto combo thing is done, and the mask is off, Kakashi can indulge in feelings!


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

SaiST said:


> He wasn't telling you, he was asking.
> 
> *I'm* telling you though. What you've been doing can be considered baiting; tone that nonsense down.



Really? Maybe you should re-read the post.



Aggeri said:


> Sutol, I think just everyone about now knows your opinion on the matter on Tobi being Obito, but would you stop fucking posting a in a condescending, negative and better knowing attitude? It is very frustrating, and you've been doing it the last three weeks.
> 
> I mean, seriously? '
> 
> Edit: Actually, just stopping posting would be nice. Let people be entitled to their opinion, and don't be a bitch about people being hyped about the possibility of it actually being anyone else than Obito, no matter how unlikely it is.



Who's the rude one again?


----------



## SaiST (Aug 28, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> If it isn't a red herring that's bad writing. If Obito being Tobi is supposed to be the big reveal having "could it be *him*?" in the last two chapters ruins that because he effectivly ruined the suprise. If he's not Obito then his identity will be a suprise.


Obito was never actually named the past few chapters.

Not everybody takes this manga as seriously as we do. For the casual readers, it may very well end up being a big surprise if he turns out to be Obito.



Sutol said:


> Really? Maybe you should re-read the post.
> 
> 
> 
> Who's the rude one again?


Responding in kind to antagonistic undertones. I'm warning *you* because it's been escalating from your end for the past few weeks.


----------



## Talis (Aug 28, 2012)

SaiST said:


> He wasn't telling you, he was asking.
> 
> *I'm* telling you though. What you've been doing can be considered baiting; tone that nonsense down.


U mod.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 28, 2012)

looks like Sutol lost control too

if Tobi = Obito you will have plenty of "i told you so's" 

no need to be a prick about it


----------



## NW (Aug 28, 2012)

> If it isn't a red herring that's bad writing. If Obito being Tobi is supposed to be the big reveal having "could it be him?" in the last two chapters ruins that because he effectivly ruined the suprise. If he's not Obito then his identity will be a suprise.


Who else? Izuna?  Sorry, bud. That's not surprising at all. We need someone that will shock the _general_ audience. Izuna would be boring. Bad writing would be Tobi's identity deviating quite a bit from Kishimoto's core writing style, and everyone but Obito does that. Also keep in mind that these chapters are intended to be read in ten chapter volumes all at once, so if they're not red herrings then it's not bad writing at all. All in all, I think you need to redefine your definition of bad writing.



> if tobi is obito r.i.p tobi being a badass/threatening


So, I suppose you think Nagato, Gaara, and Orochimaru aren't badass.

Also, how does his identity affect how he currently is and everything that has led us to consider him badass?

Fail post is fail.


----------



## sagroth (Aug 28, 2012)

A lot of people have sworn to quit depending on the reveal.

As for me, the only way I'll leave is if we get a Sakura chapter instead of a reveal this week.


----------



## Deadway (Aug 28, 2012)

Found this on a jap site, translated it and yeah. Could actually be legit... 

*Spoilers?*
Rasengan of Naruto Tobi clean hit in the face. As soon as your plane crack
Tobi space time ninjutsu is solved, we go back to the world that there is a scarecrow.


Is it Kakashiobito ? ??
I surprised with sweat Guy.

Should already be dead, you're also right eye Kakashi it ......

Obito died or ? ? ?
Well if so Lele said.


Stripped clothes torn piece of the mask and Obito.
(Right arm, face, neck) is made here for the first time reveals systemic, right side of the body should have been crushed in an accident
I seem to be completely revived those scars can be seen in a subtle way.

Scarecrow (Why? ..)
Kakashi flashback

Kakashi and Obito surrounded by battle 毘橋 Kannagi, hidden rock ninja.
the crumbling rock, Obito became trapped under.
Right side of the body was completely crushed rock.


No scratches like that Kakashi, and should be able to cure! !

"Cure" certainly Tobi was impossible. However, I was able to "repair" somehow.

Scarecrow ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?
How convinced I will not go, but silence.


Recollection of Tobi for a while

Obito in the dark for porting to Kakashi left eye, right eye was also collapses
I was waiting for death.

And quarrels with the Scarecrow, feelings for Lin ...
On the verge of death, the only regret is Obito's mind come to mind to another.
At such time, the voice of the men could be heard faintly.

"You no doubt at the guy ? ? ??" One man
2 Man "genealogy correct such"

"It's narrow escape," one man

Pain in the arm runs, Obito that fainted.


Even when Obito woke up, he was still in the darkness below.
Do not get paralyzed, I do not work well even the brain. I can not think of anything ambiguous even thinking.

This is death ...?
I thought so too, tingling and pain in the right side of the body is felt as though reality.

At that time you were trying to fall asleep again in consciousness obscure, he is attacked by a strange sensation.

Texture of darkness.

This darkness is not to present eyes from "invisible",
Of darkness, is it not? "Have seen" him ...?

We interrupted consciousness again but ...


When I woke up, had taken most of the right side of the body pain then. Sensory return, are also dull the brain.
I just ache was just annoying.
Yet in my own body, such as discomfort it is not my body.
More than anything else, darkness has become more likely than ever before.

(Darkness is visible to myself ...!) Obito

It is not listed in the left eye to Kakashi If so you've
Is it a right eye should have been crushed by rocks ...


Suddenly, I heard the sound of the door opening. And two footsteps.
Zetsu identity of one man.

"I woke up" man 2

Obito "You did help me ...?"

"With each other" man 2

"What do you mean it?" Obito

2 "A man tried to take off the bandages first, and then I'm gonna explain"

Obito right hand does not work will try to remove the bandage.

Zetsu cells "until the fit is because it takes time"

When you remove the bandage wrapped around the face with something, the more light is too bright jumped.
Obito surprised.

Obito "I should have lost both eyes ....."

"I though it was last minute. Repair Well somehow it was possible" Zetsu

Obito rejoice, around the eyes begin to look a little getting used to the light.

Obito "look ....!! Amazing!"

"I do not appreciate the first Hokage" Zetsu

Obito "What do you mean ...? Hell you guys ..."

Still blurred in the sight, that seems to end at the eye focus on the two men.


And the identity of the mysterious man who saved Obito is! ? Why Obito did not return to the village and is ...
Continued on next week!


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 28, 2012)

at this rate, im mostly sure that tobi is obito.


one side of me feels disappointed because it kills a lot about tobi's character in my mind, but the other feels pleased because i will have yet another name crossed out from my final villain possibility list.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Aug 28, 2012)

Jeanne is jeans


----------



## houston9788 (Aug 28, 2012)

interesting


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 28, 2012)

Imagine if we don't get any spoilers because the reveal is too epic


----------



## sagroth (Aug 28, 2012)

Obito is of course the most likely choice, but one of the less interesting.

Also, "future whoever" predictions for Tobi's identity? Seriously?


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

There is nothing interesting about Tobi being Izuna or Kagami or a new character or some random ninja you've never heard of.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Deadway said:


> Found this on a jap site, translated it and yeah. Could actually be legit...
> 
> *Spoilers?*
> Rasengan of Naruto Tobi clean hit in the face. As soon as your plane crack
> ...





Sounds exactly like the predictions being made here, like, down to the letter. Don't hold your breath.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 28, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Obito was never actually named the past few chapters.
> 
> Not everybody takes this manga as seriously as we do. For the casual readers, it may very well end up being a big surprise if he turns out to be Obito.


However said hints while not his name were big ones. The same as Kakashi, getting the sharingan from the place Kakashi got his, the grave and "could it be *him*?" still remind people of Obito even if not by name. Plus he was a playable character in Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations, he would have shown up on Japanese TV a couple of times and Shonen Jump scans.



ObitoUchiha111 said:


> Who else? Izuna?  Sorry, bud. That's not surprising at all. We need someone that will shock the _general_ audience. Izuna would be boring. Bad writing would be Tobi's identity deviating quite a bit from Kishimoto's core writing style, and everyone but Obito does that. Also keep in mind that these chapters are intended to be read in ten chapter volumes all at once, so if they're not red herrings then it's not bad writing at all. All is all, I think you need to redefine your definition of bad writing.


Well my theory is that he isn't an Uchiha. That would be a suprise but would fit in with the Obito hints in that the story of Kakashi's Sharingan inspires him to take Obito's other eye.

The reason I think that making Tobi Obito after the hints would be bad writing is because it was two chapters in a row and the face reveal is the third. If it was one chapter with a "could it be *him*?" exchange then that might be better, or if instead of waiting for this week's chapter his face was the final shot of the last chapter.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 28, 2012)

with the right backstory anything can be interesting


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 28, 2012)

I wonder if the Juubi will be defeated by a Rasengan


----------



## griaule (Aug 28, 2012)

Spoiler is obviously fake because Kishi doesn't write chapters that are that long.


----------



## Mateush (Aug 28, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> I wonder if the Juubi will be defeated by a Rasengan



I think the Juubi will become a good beast. If Rikudou couldn't kill him so I doubt Naruto can.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 28, 2012)

Mateush said:


> I think the Juubi will become a good beast. If Rikudou couldn't kill him so I doubt Naruto can.



I'd rather let it get Rasengan'd to the face than the Juubi turn good


----------



## griaule (Aug 28, 2012)

Juubi will be killed by 1000 years of death.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

A good beast? What is he a pokemon like all the rest of the Bijuu's?

The Juubi is the progenitor of everything. He should be left untouched and not get ruined by "I'm gonna do something about your hate" Naruto.


----------



## NW (Aug 28, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Well my theory is that he isn't an Uchiha. That would be a suprise but would fit in with the Obito hints in that the story of Kakashi's Sharingan inspires him to take Obito's other eye.


Well, yes, it would be a surprise indeed if he wasn't an Uchiha. But what non-Uchiha is here that can be Tobi? He certainly can't be a new character; not with all this build up.



> The reason I think that making Tobi Obito after the hints would be bad writing is because it was two chapters in a row and the face reveal is the third. If it was one chapter with a "could it be *him*?" exchange then that might be better, or if instead of waiting for this week's chapter his face was the final shot of the last chapter.


I see what you're saying, but the format chapters are written in is meant to be 10 chapter volumes, regardless of the weekly release, so I don't particularly feel this argument holds much weight.


----------



## 8 (Aug 28, 2012)

sagroth said:


> A lot of people have sworn to quit depending on the reveal.
> 
> As for me, the only way I'll leave is if we get *a Sakura chapter* instead of a reveal this week.


i don't think you have to worry about that.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 28, 2012)

Sutol said:


> There is nothing interesting about Tobi being Izuna or Kagami or a new character or some random ninja you've never heard of.


I beg to differ. If my non Uchiha theory is correct then there is the story of his interest in the Uchiha and how it differs from Orochimaru and Danzo's. Plus he doesn't need to be Obito to have a connection to Kakashi.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 28, 2012)

Sutol said:


> A good beast? What is he a pokemon like all the rest of the Bijuu's?
> 
> The Juubi is the progenitor of everything. He should be left untouched and not get ruined by "I'm gonna do something about your hate" Naruto.



Look what happened to the nine tailed demon fox. Turned into a nine tailed kitsune.


----------



## Xin (Aug 28, 2012)

I predict the chapter will be named "Who is Tobi?"


----------



## Mateush (Aug 28, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> I'd rather let it get Rasengan'd to the face than the Juubi turn good



For me it doesn't matter if he will be killed or become good. Rasengan is not enough to kill it so it has to be death god seal or something like that, only if it works on Juubi (though Rikudou should had done it, so I don't think death god works).


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> I beg to differ. If my non Uchiha theory is correct then there is the story of his interest in the Uchiha and how it differs from Orochimaru and Danzo's. Plus he doesn't need to be Obito to have a connection to Kakashi.



I think there's a problem with that.

You see, I don't think a non-Uchiha would have screamed this:

"I'LL SHOW YOU THE REAL POWER OF KAMUI!!"

If he wasn't effectively one, and if he wasn't the original bearer of said eyes.


----------



## Talis (Aug 28, 2012)

Sutol said:


> I think there's a problem with that.
> 
> You see, I don't think a non-Uchiha would have screamed this:
> 
> ...


Or the Uchiha cloth.


----------



## Naruko (Aug 28, 2012)

This is largely in relation to some posts a couple pages back but language in here is getting too aggressive. People will have different opinions, that is life. No matter how ill-advised an opinion is, be respectful or at least don't resort to calling someone names over it. No more "ghey/gay" comments or remarks about someone being a prick, retard, wanker, whatever .

State your opinion about the manga/predictions, keep it civil, move on. Insulting someone or their opinion will not sway them to agree with you and risks getting you banned for baiting. Life is too short to get banned this close to a chapter release.

Hang in there, guys.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 28, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Or the Uchiha cloth.


Or the Uchiha Kaenjin.


----------



## NW (Aug 28, 2012)

Gaiash said:
			
		

> I beg to differ. If my non Uchiha theory is correct then there is the story of his interest in the Uchiha and how it differs from Orochimaru and Danzo's. *Plus he doesn't need to be Obito to have a connection to Kakashi.*


True, but Obito and Kakashi's relationship still have unresolved issues that need to be resolved in order for Kakashi to achieve full character development.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 28, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> I'd rather let it get Rasengan'd to the face than the Juubi turn good



Unfortunately it will probably end up good, or at least be good long enough to turn on the enemy. 

Remember, it's composed of the power of the nine tailed beasts, eight of which have now been TnJed by Naruto. All Naruto has to do is remind the Juubi's innards that they all really do love him.

I hope it doesn't happen though.


----------



## Kobe (Aug 28, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Or the Uchiha Kaenjin.



that reminds me the theory of Tobi's name being Uchiha Kaenjin.. oh god. that was the best one.


----------



## NW (Aug 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:
			
		

> Unfortunately it will probably end up good, or at least be good long enough to turn on the enemy.
> 
> Remember, it's composed of the power of the nine tailed beasts, eight of which have now been TnJed by Naruto. All Naruto has to do is remind the Juubi's innards that they all really do love him.
> 
> I hope it doesn't happen though.


The Juubi might, however, just be a mindless beast. So, the Juubi himself most likely won't get TnJ'd. Meaning there's still hope!


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 28, 2012)

Sutol said:


> I think there's a problem with that.
> 
> You see, I don't think a non-Uchiha would have screamed this:
> 
> ...


At the same time he also said he got the eye from the battlefield where Kakashi became known as the copy ninja which implies it isn't his eye. And he's already worn at least two eyes that aren't his as before he got his Rinnegan he had a second Sharingan.

Plus the guy went around calling himself Madara and went on about the "power of Uchiha Madara" so he's not exactly known for being truthful about who he is and if his power is really his.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Unfortunately it will probably end up good, or at least be good long enough to turn on the enemy.
> 
> Remember, it's composed of the power of the nine tailed beasts, eight of which have now been TnJed by Naruto. All Naruto has to do is remind the Juubi's innards that they all really do love him.
> 
> I hope it doesn't happen though.


i dont think so...


juubi is not a creation of rikudou like the bijuus seem to be

it was a god of creation and destruction


----------



## PopoTime (Aug 28, 2012)

Team Taka chapter


----------



## sagroth (Aug 28, 2012)

My prediction: 

Obito is Tobi. Shocked faces, start of a flashback. Multi-chap flashback over the next few weeks about Tobi, includes Kakashi and Rin as central motivator. Also, I'm betting Danzo is at least partially responsible for Rin's death.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 28, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Obito was never actually named the past few chapters.
> 
> Not everybody takes this manga as seriously as we do. For the casual readers, it may very well end up being a big surprise if he turns out to be Obito.



I don't know about that. He told everyone to keep predicting until the big reveal.  Why would he tell casual readers who only buy the manga weekly and barely give it a second thought otherwise to keep predicting? He wants you to think, to look things up, to come to conclusions, and more importantly, to discuss.

Not only that, he says KEEP predicting, meaning he knows that people have been predicting Tobi's identity for some time, if not for quite a while.

Kishi dropping Obito hints because no one will be able to get them and be shocked at the reveal seems unlikely.


----------



## Frawstbite (Aug 28, 2012)

sagroth said:


> My prediction:
> 
> Obito is Tobi. Shocked faces, start of a flashback. Multi-chap flashback over the next few weeks about Tobi, includes Kakashi and Rin as central motivator. Also, I'm betting Danzo is at least partially responsible for Rin's death.



Danzo is partially responsible for all things negative.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 28, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> I don't know about that. He told everyone to keep predicting until the big reveal.  Why would he tell casual readers who only buy the manga weekly and barely give it a second thought otherwise to keep predicting? He wants you to think, to look things up, to come to conclusions, and more importantly, to discuss.
> 
> Not only that, he says KEEP predicting, meaning he knows that people have been predicting Tobi's identity for some time, if not for quite a while.
> 
> Kishi dropping Obito hints because no one will be able to get them and be shocked at the reveal seems unlikely.


Or we're just giving him too much credit. 

I *want* Izuna to happen, but I'm open to most possibilities at this point.

[j/k]'cept for Kagami—y'all ridiculous[/j/k]


----------



## griaule (Aug 28, 2012)

SaiST said:


> I *want* Izuna to happen, but I'm open to most possibilities at this point



I'm fine with anything... as long as the reveal is this chapter.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> I don't know about that. He told everyone to keep predicting until the big reveal.  Why would he tell casual readers who only buy the manga weekly and barely give it a second thought otherwise to keep predicting? He wants you to think, to look things up, to come to conclusions, and more importantly, to discuss.
> 
> Not only that, he says KEEP predicting, meaning he knows that people have been predicting Tobi's identity for some time, if not for quite a while.
> 
> Kishi dropping Obito hints because no one will be able to get them and be shocked at the reveal seems unlikely.



Talk about reading too much into two words.

Were you expecting him to say "stop predicting/talking/discussing because you already know the answer."?

Any creator, of anything, would tell you to keep on watching and reading his work. 

There is no hidden meaning here.

All that stuff is said casually.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Unfortunately it will probably end up good, or at least be good long enough to turn on the enemy.
> 
> Remember, it's composed of the power of the nine tailed beasts, eight of which have now been TnJed by Naruto. All Naruto has to do is remind the Juubi's innards that they all really do love him.
> 
> I hope it doesn't happen though.



So Naruto + Sasuke + Juubi + the world take on Edo Madara?

I'd take that


----------



## GRIMMM (Aug 28, 2012)

I think the reveal will be saved for Chapter 600...

It will switch to Sasuke I'm guessing, but I really hope it doesn't. I'd rather see Madara at this point, or find out who Tobi is.

Hoping its Kagami Uchiha under the mask.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 28, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Talk about reading too much into two words.
> 
> Were you expecting him to say "stop predicting/talking/discussing because you already know the answer."?
> 
> ...


All I'm saying is that Kishi told his readers to keep predicting. Doesn't mean he still can't be Obito, but I do doubt the idea that casual readers won't notice the hints and it will come off as some uber plot twist.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 28, 2012)

I refuse to believe Kishi is a shit writer, Tobi just cannot be Obito. Please, Kishi, don't do it. The hints are super predictble at Tobi being Obito, it would be the worst writing ever if he actually turned out to be Obito.


----------



## dream (Aug 28, 2012)

PopoTime said:


> Team Taka chapter



That's unlikely in my opinion, if the focus does switch Madara would be the better candidate for the chapter to focus on.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 28, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> That's unlikely in my opinion, if the focus does switch Madara would be the better candidate for the chapter to focus on.


Madara joins team Taka. Everyone wins. :ho


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 28, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> That's unlikely in my opinion, if the focus does switch Madara would be the better candidate for the chapter to focus on.



And see the kages lying on the floor, dead.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> All I'm saying is that Kishi told his readers to keep predicting. Doesn't mean he still can't be Obito, but I do doubt the idea that casual readers won't notice the hints and it will come off as some uber plot twist.



Kishi is not going to tell his readers to stop guessing, whether they guessed Tobi's identity or not. 

What he said was aimed at a selective japanese audience.


----------



## lucid1 (Aug 28, 2012)

just know that i have the most invested in this outcome via my $100 bet against tobito. pull through for me kishimoto. ONE TIME


----------



## Ch1pp (Aug 28, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Or we're just giving him too much credit.
> 
> I *want* Izuna to happen, but I'm open to most possibilities at this point.
> 
> [j/k]'cept for Kagami?y'all ridiculous[/j/k]



With that striking resemblance to Sasuke, Naruto will get all week in the knees. 

Let izuna rest in peace.



> 'cept for Kagami?y'all ridiculous



Yep


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 28, 2012)

theoretically.

naruto hit tobi with a rasengan to the face in the other dimension while escaping a bijuu ball so by that reasoning alone tobi should be solid in the realm where the rest of the shinobi are at, due to previous knowledge of being hit with a rasengan in the arm and skidding on the ground due to said blast.

But tobi was intangible inside a bijuu ball so....

Theoretically with all duplicity in concordance to the laws of this manga with all rationality with due diligence and clarity, tobi should be annihilated to nth degree. Due to becoming solid inside a bijuu ball the size of a mountain.


----------



## sagroth (Aug 28, 2012)

Frawstbite said:


> Danzo is partially responsible for all things negative.



Actually...kinda, yeah. Dude represents the very worst of Konoha and the ninja world.

Also, his role in the Kabuto flashback. And remember that Kakashi was Anbu, too.

And thematically, the more evil shit Danzo has done, the more forgivable Sasuke is(not just by the reader, but for killing a Hokage).


----------



## Raiden (Aug 28, 2012)

Really happy all this nonsense is being resolved tomorrow. It should be an exciting week in Telegrams nevertheless.


----------



## limbo Kakashi (Aug 28, 2012)

DarkShift said:


> With that striking resemblance to Sasuke, Naruto will get all week in the knees.



His aged considerably past that point of being a spitting image of sasuke.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 28, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> I refuse to believe Kishi is a shit writer, Tobi just cannot be Obito. Please, Kishi, don't do it. The hints are super predictble at Tobi being Obito, it would be the worst writing ever if he actually turned out to be Obito.



this made me cry the tears of hope


----------



## Eternity (Aug 28, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> theoretically.
> 
> naruto hit tobi with a rasengan to the face in the other dimension while escaping a bijuu ball so by that reasoning alone tobi should be solid in the realm where the rest of the shinobi are at, due to previous knowledge of being hit with a rasengan in the arm and skidding on the ground due to said blast.
> 
> ...



What?


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 28, 2012)

Eternity said:


> What?



tobi should be ripped to shreds coming out of intangibility inside a bijuu ball.


----------



## T-Bag (Aug 28, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> theoretically.
> 
> naruto hit tobi with a rasengan to the face in the other dimension while escaping a bijuu ball so by that reasoning alone tobi should be solid in the realm where the rest of the shinobi are at, due to previous knowledge of being hit with a rasengan in the arm and skidding on the ground due to said blast.
> 
> ...



wait 

so tobi getting hit in the face by naruto was in the other dimension?


----------



## mayumi (Aug 28, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> theoretically.
> 
> naruto hit tobi with a rasengan to the face in the other dimension while escaping a bijuu ball so by that reasoning alone tobi should be solid in the realm where the rest of the shinobi are at, due to previous knowledge of being hit with a rasengan in the arm and skidding on the ground due to said blast.
> 
> ...



this is what should happen logically but it won't 
we will never know tobi's face ending


----------



## Eternity (Aug 28, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> tobi should be ripped to shreds coming out of intangibility inside a bijuu ball.



No, he was in the other dimention when the bijuu ball hit. It was when he exited the ball he was hit..


----------



## NW (Aug 28, 2012)

GRIMMM said:


> I think the reveal will be saved for Chapter 600...


Why does everyone seem to think that Chapter 600 is so special? Kishi's big reveals usually happen around the hundreds but not right on the spot.



> Hoping its Kagami Uchiha under the mask.


....



Tyrion said:


> I refuse to believe Kishi is a shit writer, Tobi just cannot be Obito. Please, Kishi, don't do it. The hints are super predictble at Tobi being Obito, it would be the worst writing ever if he actually turned out to be Obito.


Again, he's aiming at the *casual* readers. Not extremes lie us. The casual reader probably won't even see it coming. These chapters are meant to be read in 10 chapter volumes, as in all at once. Also, I don't see how foreshadowing a twist to make it seem less random *wouldn't* be good writing. I'm seriously sick of people suing this argument. Do you just ignore the rebuttals to arguments you use?



Dark Uchiha said:


> theoretically.
> 
> naruto hit tobi with a rasengan to the face in the other dimension while escaping a bijuu ball so by that reasoning alone tobi should be solid in the realm where the rest of the shinobi are at, due to previous knowledge of being hit with a rasengan in the arm and skidding on the ground due to said blast.
> 
> ...


I don't believe that's how his jutsu works...


----------



## Kobe (Aug 28, 2012)

what have y'all been reading smh. 

Tobi and Naruto are in the pocket dimension now.


----------



## Wanderlust (Aug 28, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> wait
> 
> so tobi getting hit in the face by naruto was in the other dimension?



Where have you been..? Lol.


----------



## dream (Aug 28, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Madara joins team Taka. Everyone wins. :ho



Team Taka is too weak for Madara to consider joining them anytime soon. 



Tyrion said:


> And see the kages lying on the floor, dead.



If that happens this chapter will easily become my favorite chapter in the war.


----------



## T-Bag (Aug 28, 2012)

Ventus said:


> Where have you been..? Lol.



i didnt really pay attention until darkuchiha mentioned it lol


----------



## Eternity (Aug 28, 2012)

Kobe said:


> what have y'all been reading smh.
> 
> Tobi and Naruto are in the pocket dimension now.



I know this, what Dark Uchiha seem to think is that Tobi should be crushed by the bijuu ball somehow, which is wrong, seeing as Naruto and Tobi in on the other dimention, while the ball is in this one.


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 28, 2012)

jacamo said:


> this made me cry the tears of hope



Tobi: There can be no hope

http://www.manga-access.com/manga/N/.../chapter/559/2

Perhaps Tobi doesn't believe in Kishi's writing

Whether he is Obito or TonTon you will cry only tears of despair...as will most(all) people here


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Team Taka is too weak for Madara to consider joining them anytime soon.



Considering Madara will be taken down by Taka's leader that's quite funny. 

Madara hasn't accomplished anything since he was resurrected.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 28, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> wait
> 
> so tobi getting hit in the face by naruto was in the other dimension?



yes, thats why tobi went on his monologue about kakashi "kamui" the clone. which begs the question in itself how the hell neither his sharingan nor rinnengan caught that *shakes my motherfuckn head*



mayumi said:


> this is what should happen logically but it won't
> we will never know tobi's face ending


as it also begs the question how a regular rasengan done by jiraiya makes holes through trees, but a bijuu amplified naruto rasengan only breaks masks...
unless kishi makes some claim that the other dimension reduces damage to a certain degree.



Eternity said:


> No, he was in the other dimention when the bijuu ball hit. It was when he exited the ball he was hit..



no, they are in the other dimension right now hence the all black background

if they werent it doesnt make sense how tobi is "caught of guard"



ObitoUchiha111 said:


> I don't believe that's how his jutsu works...



that being hit in the other dimension wont make him solid in the real?


----------



## NW (Aug 28, 2012)

Arles Celes said:
			
		

> Whether he is Obito or TonTon you will cry only tears of despair...as will most(all) people here


And us Tobito supporters shall laugh at your despair and take great pleasure from it! 

AHA! AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!


AHAHAHA- *cough* *cough* *ahem*....

So, uh, anyway, I hope Evil comes soon!


----------



## NW (Aug 28, 2012)

Dark uchiha said:
			
		

> that being hit in the other dimension wont make him solid in the real?


Well, of course not. He is IN the OTHER dimension after all.


----------



## Eternity (Aug 28, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> yes, thats why tobi went on his monologue about kakashi "kamui" the clone. which begs the question in itself how the hell neither his sharingan nor rinnengan caught that *shakes my motherfuckn head*
> 
> 
> as it also begs the question how a regular rasengan done by jiraiya makes holes through trees, but a bijuu amplified naruto rasengan only breaks masks...
> ...



I know they are in the other dimention.. 

The bijuu ball is not, hence he should not get be hurt by it...


----------



## Kobe (Aug 28, 2012)

After reading the last 2 page of 598, I realized the focus on Rinnegan. I think the Sharingan eye will be seen completely, i.e. the right half of the face, but the mask won't shatter whole as Tobi will react in time and use the absorb jutsu. So there will be nothing new in this chapter we haven't seen before. That should be my final prediction.


----------



## Wanderlust (Aug 28, 2012)

Eternity said:


> I know they are in the other dimention..
> 
> The bijuu ball is not, hence he should not get be hurt by it...



I think he's trying to say that Naruto blasted that bijuu ball and it's still moving right where Tobi went into the other dimension. So when he comes back, there's a chance that he would be right where the ball is.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

Very good observation Kobe.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 28, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> These chapters are meant to be read in 10 chapter volumes, as in all at once.


Meant to be read? You're being silly. Chapters have their own cliff hangers which hint more towards Shonen Jump being the intended reading method. In reality niether are the way it is _meant_ to be read.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 28, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> Well, of course not. He is IN the OTHER dimension after all.



hes in the other dimension yes, but based on the one example weve seen where he got hit by something in the other dimension.

he couldnt control being intangible and blasted away and skipped on the ground as if someone was skipping rocks. That was just a regular rasengan to the arm.

now based on that example getting hit by a bijuufied naruto rasengan to the "face" should make that man tangible again.

but that would make him tangible inside a bijuu ball.

all things consistent, tobi should be ripped apart.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Aug 28, 2012)

Some of you don't understand Dark Uchiha. When Tobi was first hit by Rasengan in the shoulder, he was hit in his Kamui dimension. He immediately came skidding out into the real world.

Now, Tobi has been hit with another rasengan while in his Kamui dimension. The logical conclusion is that he'll come skidding out of it again. However, Tobi and Dat Clone are currently right in the middle of bijuudama. The logical conclusion is that Tobi should be obliterated the moment he's forced out.


----------



## narutoispoppin (Aug 28, 2012)

jacamo said:


> this made me cry the tears of hope



Its gonna suck when he turns out to be obito, because nearly everything in your sig makes sense why he shouldnt be. But plot wise, he is because it makes "good story."


----------



## NW (Aug 28, 2012)

Kobe said:
			
		

> After reading the last 2 page of 598, I realized the focus on Rinnegan. I think the Sharingan eye will be seen completely, i.e. the right half of the face, but the mask won't shatter whole as Tobi will react in time and use the absorb jutsu. So there will be nothing new in this chapter we haven't seen before.


Maybe Kishi just didn't want to show Tobi's Mangekyou again!


----------



## Eternity (Aug 28, 2012)

Ventus said:


> I think he's trying to say that Naruto blasted that bijuu ball and it's still moving right where Tobi went into the other dimension. So when he comes back, there's a chance that he would be right where the ball is.



 He stepped out of it to the side. He is already out of the path of the ball.


----------



## Recal (Aug 28, 2012)

It's weird, considering it's the height of the hype, but... I'm kind of over Tobi already. The sheer volume of Tobi debate in Telegrams the past month or so has saturated me to the point of utter apathy. It'll be interesting to find out who he is, I guess, but finding out who the mysterious all-knowing people are, and - more importantly - what they know, is higher up my list of priorities right now.


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 28, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> And us Tobito supporters shall laugh at your despair and take great pleasure from it!
> 
> AHA! AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



To be fair it would be indeed REALLY weird if after Kakashi and Gai suspected Tobi to be Obito they suddenly were like," Huh?! So its not "him" after all. What a relief..."

I doubt that Kishi would bring such a potential for drama only to take it away like that and we all know Kishi loves angst.

That aside Izuna, Kagami, and Shisui do not have the connections to main characters that would allow them to bring some tension to the plot.

Kishi may still change to Sasuke or Madara and make the reveal to come in chapter 600.


----------



## Kobe (Aug 28, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> Maybe Kishi just didn't want to show Tobi's Mangekyou again!



I understand the first panel of rinnegan as the faces should complete each other but the last 2 are direct shots of rinnegan. Why? There is an emphasis there.


----------



## Penance (Aug 28, 2012)

We already know that the next time we see Madara, he'll be in front of Naruto and crew.  THEN there'll probably be a break with the Snake and the Hawks...


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 28, 2012)

this should be tobi next chapter


----------



## NW (Aug 28, 2012)

Godaime Kazekage said:
			
		

> Some of you don't understand Dark Uchiha. When Tobi was first hit by Rasengan in the shoulder, he was hit in his Kamui dimension. He immediately came skidding out into the real world.
> 
> Now, Tobi has been hit with another rasengan while in his Kamui dimension. The logical conclusion is that he'll come skidding out of it again. However, Tobi and Dat Clone are currently right in the middle of bijuudama. The logical conclusion is that Tobi should be obliterated the moment he's forced out.


Only the parts being attacked by Naruto were in the other dimension. He didn't expect it when he brought his arm back to the normal dimension and it got Rasenganed! As now he is completely in the other dimension, he won't get blasted back.


----------



## Eternity (Aug 28, 2012)

My fault, he walked into the ball now that I see it again, but seeing as he is in another dimension, he only need to walk out of the ball in the other dimension and solidify in this one when he is out.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 28, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> To be fair it would be indeed REALLY weird if after Kakashi and Gai suspected Tobi to be Obito they suddenly were like," Huh?! So its not "him" after all. What a relief..."
> 
> I doubt that Kishi would bring such a potential for drama only to take it away like that and we all know Kishi loves angst.
> 
> ...


Except it would still be Obito's eye. There'd still be drama, just better drama that makes sense.


----------



## Shakar (Aug 28, 2012)

Kakashi: "You are Obito!"

Tobi: "No, I'm just some guy who dug up his body from the rubble and stole his eye."

Kakashi: "..I see."

Tobi: "I told you that 2 chapters ago."

Kakashi: "Yeah, sorry about that."

That's heartwrenching.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Except it would still be Obito's eye. There'd still be drama, just better drama that makes sense.



No.

Rin is key. Rin's death can't be explained without Obito.

Kishi didn't wait all this time to explain what happened to her just because he didn't know what to do.

He was waiting for Obito's reveal.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 28, 2012)

Shakar said:


> Kakashi: "You are Obito!"
> 
> Tobi:"No, I'm just some guy who dug up the rubble and stole his eye."
> 
> ...


It's true to his character. Plus as I said before he doesn't need to be Obito to have a connection to Kakashi.



Sutol said:


> No.
> 
> Rin is key. Rin's death can't be explained without Obito.
> 
> ...


Or she's just dead. We don't know anything about Minato's team mates, they're probably dead. Plus Rin's death still doesn't work as a way of making sense of Obito becoming Tobi. Plus we've already done the fallen ally of one of Naruto's teachers plot with Nagato.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Aug 28, 2012)

Watch it be an Uzumaki that happens to be Kushina's older brother or something totally unexpected.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Watch it be an Uzumaki that happens to be Kushina's older brother or something totally unexpected.



Watch being wrong.


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

Recalcitrant Funkasaur said:


> It's weird, considering it's the height of the hype, but... I'm kind of over Tobi already. The sheer volume of Tobi debate in Telegrams the past month or so has saturated me to the point of utter apathy. It'll be interesting to find out who he is, I guess, but finding out who the mysterious all-knowing people are, and - more importantly - what they know, is higher up my list of priorities right now.



It's extremely wired. Years worth of debating could very well come to a close in the next few hours.

I know we have Juubi and Rikudou stuff left, but this feels like the final revelation to me.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Aug 28, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Watch being wrong.



Why are you so snappy and grouchy-like?

On topic: If not an already established Uchiha, then I hope it's an Uzumaki. He would be one of the non-red haired Uzumakis.


----------



## NW (Aug 28, 2012)

Gaiash said:
			
		

> It's true to his character. Plus as I said before he doesn't need to be Obito to have a connection to Kakashi.


He needs to be Obito in order for Kakashi to get full character development.

Obito would create the best drama out of any possible Tobi identity.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 28, 2012)

anyone else find it weird that shisui loses the ability to have his eye go mangekyou if he uses the koto jutsu.

or is that a mistranslation and what itachi meant to say was he loses the ability to use koto jutsu for a decade.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> anyone else find it weird that shisui loses the ability to have his eye go mangekyou if he uses the koto jutsu.
> 
> or is that a mistranslation and what itachi meant to say was he loses the ability to use koto jutsu for a decade.



It's the latter.

Either way his eye becomes useless for a decade.


----------



## Flynn (Aug 28, 2012)

All I want to now at this point, is how Kakashi unlocked MS. Whether or not it's related to Tobi or not(which it most likely is).


----------



## narutoispoppin (Aug 28, 2012)

What if its Obito AND Izuna 












More like Izuna in Obito's body


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Why are you so snappy and grouchy-like?
> 
> On topic: If not an already established Uchiha, then I hope it's an Uzumaki. He would be one of the non-red haired Uzumakis.



It would be nice if Tobi were actually a Senju character. They haven't received enough attention since we learned of their existence about 200 chapters ago.


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

My prediction is that it's gonna switch to Sasuke and Orochimaru, and the people who know everything.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

Like they need any attention.

They're exctinct.



Evil said:


> My prediction is that it's gonna switch to Sasuke and Orochimaru, and the people who know everything.



HAHAHAHAHA!

Thank you Evil.


----------



## posternojutsu (Aug 28, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> It's true to his character. Plus as I said before he doesn't need to be Obito to have a connection to Kakashi.
> 
> 
> Or she's just dead. We don't know anything about Minato's team mates, they're probably dead. *Plus Rin's death still doesn't work as a way of making sense of Obito becoming Tobi. Plus we've already done the fallen ally of one of Naruto's teachers plot with Nagato*.



Why wouldn't the one you love dying be a reason to go nuts? Tobi seems to hate the system that is in place and mocks Kakashi for making pitful excuses in front of graves. 

I can understand people not liking the idea, but i will say it one last time...Naruto was told by Itachi that he could become like Tobi if he doesn't watch it. Naruto...who is basically jesus, brofists bijuu, forgives people who murder his loved ones (jiraya) and then reads bedtime stories to them..and who also supposedly conquered his hate at the waterfall of truth...could magically turn into a Tobi like character. If that is possible then Obito becoming Tobi because Zetsu burnt his toast would seem to fly in this manga.


----------



## 8 (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> My prediction is that it's gonna switch to Sasuke and Orochimaru, and the people who know everything.


i wouldn't mind. actually i'm more interested in that story-line.


----------



## Lovely (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, Kishi did it. Yes he did.


----------



## Kobe (Aug 28, 2012)

Do we exactly know when Rin died? I think if she had died during timeskip, it'd explain how Kakashi achieved the Mangekyou. I only remember Kakashi regretting about Rin during Pain attack which is after timeskip. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## dream (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> My prediction is that it's gonna switch to Sasuke and Orochimaru, and the people who know everything.



That sucks but I can live with it.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> My prediction is that it's gonna switch to Sasuke and Orochimaru, and the people who know everything.


And so the great mask drought of 2012 begins.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> My prediction is that it's gonna switch to Sasuke and Orochimaru, and the people who know everything.



no she didnt 

still think we get Tobi this chapter,, we have to right?


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil is that all you're gonna say?

Anything on these mysterious individuals who know everything?

Unless that was truly his prediction and nothing else.


----------



## shintebukuro (Aug 28, 2012)

-Start out showing Tobi's mask breaking and falling to the ground
-Cut to Sasuke/Orochimaru
-Whatever they talk about ends up focusing on Tobi...
-Cut back to Tobi.


----------



## KnightGhost (Aug 28, 2012)

Its just Evils prediction guys not a clue


----------



## Scizor (Aug 28, 2012)

I predict that Tobi is revealed to be Obito.


----------



## Lovely (Aug 28, 2012)

Its a clue


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 28, 2012)

KnightGhost said:


> Its just Evils prediction guys not a clue


Need I remind you of when he "predicted" that Kabuto was a dragon?


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

KnightGhost said:


> Its just Evils prediction guys not a clue



I'm afraid so.

It's too early for Evil to be posting hints/spoilers.

But it's strange for him to be predicting anything.

Evil, speak.


----------



## vered (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> My prediction is that it's gonna switch to Sasuke and Orochimaru, and the people who know everything.



Evil is that a prediction of yours or what actually happens?


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

Who knows, maybe it's a spoiler, maybe it's a prediction.


----------



## posternojutsu (Aug 28, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Evil is that all you're gonna say?
> 
> *Anything on these mysterious individuals who know everything?*
> 
> Unless that was truly his prediction and nothing else.



Kishi should go for broke here and piss everyone off by making one of those people...the 3rd Hokage who secretly was working with Oro this entire time.


----------



## Lovely (Aug 28, 2012)

Its a spoiler, of course. Most of you should know how Evil works.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Aug 28, 2012)

No, not even Kishi is that evil. Some part of Tobi's face is being shown this chapter. I shall not be trolled by you, Evil.


----------



## vered (Aug 28, 2012)

Seems like its a spoiler.which im glad because that means more RS stuff and perhaps Rinnegan related stuff as well.
i had more than enough with the Tobi fight.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

Something we agree on vered.

This is far more important than Obito's face.


----------



## T3S8 (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil is this going to be a boring chapter?


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

Lovely said:


> Its a spoiler, of course. Most of you should know how Evil works.



Yup, you know me, I always spit them spoilers out like a straight shooter. Seems like we have too many old fogeys, so suspicious of youngsters.

P32


----------



## Face (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> Who knows, maybe it's a spoiler, maybe it's a prediction.



You are so EVIL!!!!


----------



## Lovely (Aug 28, 2012)

I enjoy Sasuke so its no loss for me. I hope the avoidance of Tobi's face doesn't go on for several chapters however.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Aug 28, 2012)

Stop it, Evil, stop it now. Don't stir up NF so early.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> Yup, you know me, I always spit them spoilers out like a straight shooter. Seems like we have too many old fogeys, so suspicious.
> 
> P32


Oh shit.....

fogey


> n. A dull old fellow; a person behind the times, over-conservative, or slow; -- usually preceded by old.



but...too many people out of the times??


----------



## navy (Aug 28, 2012)

Tobi  is Dark  Minato or Menma's  dad.


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Stop it, Evil, stop it now.dont stir up NF so early.



I have no idea what you are talking about.

14


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> Yup, you know me, I always spit them spoilers out like a straight shooter. Seems like we have too many old fogeys, so suspicious of youngsters.
> 
> P32



Too many old fogeys?

Old Hokage's?

Translation someone?


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Aug 28, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Oh shit.....
> 
> fogey
> 
> ...



Kages, Konoha Elders, or the Daimyos.


----------



## Grendel (Aug 28, 2012)

That seems to direct to be an evil spoiler...


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh my god I have so much work to do tonight. I cannot be stalking these forums... Self control. This is cruel and unusual. Hoping for Tobi but would be okay with Sasuke.


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

Grendel said:


> That seems to direct to be an evil spoiler...



It's just my prediction for the next chapter. I swear you guys read too much into my posts sometimes.

15


----------



## vered (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> Yup, you know me, I always spit them spoilers out like a straight shooter. Seems like we have too many old fogeys, so suspicious of youngsters.
> 
> P32




i dont understand this.


----------



## Lovely (Aug 28, 2012)

Maybe its the people who know everything. They're probably old men.


----------



## Frawstbite (Aug 28, 2012)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Kages, Konoha Elders, or the Daimyos.



They'd have to be conservative. I'm guessing the elders are pretty old fashioned. Daimyos just don't give a darn.


----------



## Eternity (Aug 28, 2012)

P32? 15?


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 28, 2012)

Can anyone make sense of those numbers Evil's putting at the end of his posts?


----------



## vered (Aug 28, 2012)

numbers:

*P32,14 15*

someone translate this.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

P32?

15?


----------



## dream (Aug 28, 2012)

Lovely said:


> Maybe its the people who know everything. They're probably old men.



Konoha's Elders seem likely candidates for the old fogeys.


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

lol, Evil.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

Volume 15 Page 32!

I'll go see.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 28, 2012)

What are these numbers.

Fuck, drives me nuts.


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

Lovely said:


> Maybe its the people who know everything. They're probably old men.



I think that the people who know everything will be the Uchiha, it makes sense right. Though I doubt they will show them this chapter, the big reveal will probably be chapter 600.

27


----------



## Eternity (Aug 28, 2012)

I bet evil is just being evil and trying to make us believe he is sitting on some big spoiler.


----------



## Flynn (Aug 28, 2012)

P means pages?


----------



## Grendel (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> It's just my prediction for the next chapter. I swear you guys read too much into my posts sometimes.
> 
> 15



I was just making a statement...nothing to really read into what you said...


----------



## navy (Aug 28, 2012)

P32
14
15
27

Another  clue?


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

Don't fall for Evil's games - he has the spoilers.


----------



## Eternity (Aug 28, 2012)

P32.

15.

27.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 28, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Volume 15 Page 32!
> 
> I'll go see.



How can you be sure of which chapter it is?


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

Eternity said:


> P32.
> 
> 15.
> 
> 27.



You forgot "14" lol.


----------



## dream (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> I think that the people who know everything will be the Uchiha, it makes sense right. Though I doubt they will show them this chapter, the big reveal will probably be chapter 600.
> 
> 27



Dead Uchihas?


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Aug 28, 2012)

Sutol said:


> P32?
> 
> 15?



I've been counting out the letters in his post. I think I have P-L-A-C so far. I could be wrong, of course.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 28, 2012)

Klue can you give us a klue?


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Don't fall for Evil's games - he has the spoilers.



I take offense to the idea that I play "Games" as it were. I have no idea what you're talking about, I just made a prediction- that's all.

97


----------



## Lovely (Aug 28, 2012)

Creepy ghosts.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

It's definitely not that.

It's Sasuke & Gaara.

Maybe they are numbers of volumes/pages though.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

New number!

97!

Haha.


----------



## vered (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> I think that the people who know everything will be the Uchiha, it makes sense right. Though I doubt they will show them this chapter, the big reveal will probably be chapter 600.
> 
> 27



so the old people are the uchiha?the elder brother perhaps?


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Dead Uchihas?



The best kind.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 28, 2012)

This is like the Pain arc but on NF. Deciphering Jiraiya's book


----------



## Eternity (Aug 28, 2012)

Place?


----------



## Blur (Aug 28, 2012)

Maybe Chapter 32 and 97 and pages 14 and 15? 
Because we dont have 97 pages in one chapter.


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

Sutol said:


> New number!
> 
> 97!
> 
> Haha.



What's the number count now?

lol, Evil.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

Obito is not worthy to be shown in chapter 599 or 600 LOL!


----------



## Flynn (Aug 28, 2012)

Someone post the new set of numbers after every post.


----------



## vered (Aug 28, 2012)

p 32
14

15

27

97


----------



## Eternity (Aug 28, 2012)

Menshouha said:


> Maybe Chapter 32 and 97 and pages 14 and 15?
> Because we dont have 97 pages in one chapter.



Dont forget 27


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

vered said:


> so the old people are the uchiha?the elder brother perhaps?



I think that's a possibility, I mean who else would know everything. But then why would Sasuke need Orochimaru to get to them? Maybe he's just gonna edo his family.

44


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

Menshouha said:


> Maybe Chapter 32 and 97 and pages 14 and 15?
> Because we dont have 97 pages in one chapter.



Chapter 97 is the chapter were Gaara explained his past to Naruto and Shikamaru.


----------



## Gaiash (Aug 28, 2012)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> No matter what happens tomorrow I just hope the losing side will not be little bitches about it and take there lumps like men.


That goes for the winning side too. Really I'll just be glad it's over.


----------



## Blur (Aug 28, 2012)

Eternity said:


> Dont forget 27



Dont remember that. 

"I think that's a possibility, I mean who else would know everything. But then why would Sasuke need Orochimaru to get to them? Maybe he's just gonna edo his family.

44"
Orochimaru is going to Edo Tensei somebody, but I doubt its going to be Uchihas. 
And number 44.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> I think that's a possibility, I mean who else would know everything. But then why would Sasuke need Orochimaru to get to them? Maybe he's just gonna edo his family.
> 
> 44



What?

44 write it down.

Keep track.


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> lotta gullible people in here lol



We're just rolling with it and enjoying ourselves. No harm done.


----------



## Lovely (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> I think that's a possibility, I mean who else would know everything. But then why would Sasuke need Orochimaru to get to them? Maybe he's just gonna edo his family.
> 
> 44



Yeah, not surprised Sasuke would try to resurrect his family. Maybe a talk with mom and dad will do some good.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 28, 2012)

Maybe these are chapter numbers which have something in common that we need to find in 32,14,15,27,94,44 etc

Time to re-read part 1


----------



## Blur (Aug 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Chapter 97 is the chapter were Gaara explained his past to Naruto and Shikamaru.



I know. That means we are going to get a flashback on somebody. Or a backstory.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 28, 2012)

back to sasuke and the others what i kinda expected form kishi he has been hiding tobis identity for a while,he will try and milk it even more it wont be that easy for us to find out.


----------



## KnightGhost (Aug 28, 2012)

Please Evil is trolling he is not even giving good hints

I mean what is there to gain from random numbers? there is almost 600 chaps now.

He is trolling at this point.


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

Why not revive some freaking Senju? Way too many Uchiha, I'm tired of them.


----------



## Eternity (Aug 28, 2012)

Gullible? Not me, I already said that I think Evil is just trolling. But its fun to see where it is going anyway


----------



## Jesus (Aug 28, 2012)

Character ages, maybe?


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

Lovely said:


> Yeah, not surprised Sasuke would try to resurrect his family. Maybe a talk with mom and dad will do some good.



I don't think it would be necessary for Sasuke to go to Konoha to resurrect them, after all Edo tensei works anywhere as long as you got the bodies of live people and the dna of the dead.

77


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

Jesus said:


> Character ages, maybe?



Some of those numbers are too large to reference a page, unless we're looking at this from a volume perspective.


----------



## Blur (Aug 28, 2012)

All of the numbers he posted are related to a flashback and backstory, and 15th is specificaly about Sharingan.


----------



## ShadeX23 (Aug 28, 2012)

I predict that Tobi will be revealed, but not in the obvious way we think he will be. It probably will cut to Sasuke, whose true purpose for reviving Orochimaru was indeed to use the scroll - which I believe is an Edo tensei scroll to revive the Uchiha clan, and more specifically, Sasuke's father, the one who knows everything. And possibly, he will be the one to spill the beans on Tobi's identity.

Also, whoever Tobi is.. I think he's related to Madara on a blood level. If it's Izuna, it's his brother, or perhaps it's his son...... who knows? .

Finally, the Mayans were right about the world ending in 2012... it's the day we find out who Tobi is


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

Menshouha said:


> All of the numbers he posted are related to a flashback and backstory, and 15th is specificaly about Sharingan.



Other than Gaara's backstory, who else?


----------



## Flynn (Aug 28, 2012)

KnightGhost said:


> Please Evil is trolling he is not even giving good hints
> 
> I mean what is there to gain from random numbers? there is almost 600 chaps now.
> 
> He is trolling at this point.



Maybe we should be paying attention to the character count from each post in relation to the number he puts at the end.


----------



## Lovely (Aug 28, 2012)

So Oro has some dead Uchiha hidden in one of his hideouts?


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 28, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> Maybe these are chapter numbers which have something in common that we need to find in 32,14,15,27,94,44 etc
> 
> Time to re-read part 1



32 - A tool called Shinobi
14 - Secret Plan
15 - Sharingan resurrected
27 - Awaken
97 - Reason to exist
44 - Tested Ability
77 - Narutos Trick


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

Lovely said:


> So Oro has some dead Uchiha hidden in one of his hideouts?



Probably!

I wonder what Sasuke could possibly ask them?


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

Flynn said:


> Maybe we should be paying attention to the character count from each post in relation to the number he puts at the end.



That seems like it would be incredibly hard to pull off though.

57


----------



## griaule (Aug 28, 2012)

Maybe these number clues are chapters or pages that we need to look at to find answers.
Like Jiraiya's clues


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

The dead uchiha corposes would be all stored in some hidden uchiha place, hence the place Sasuke knows very well.


----------



## Blur (Aug 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Other than Gaara's backstory, who else?



Zabuza's, Haku's. And I was wrong, there are 2 Sharingan related Chapters. In 15 Kakashi shows it, and in 27 Sasuke awakens it.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 28, 2012)

chapter titles 
32 A Tool Called "Shinobi"
14 Secret Plan
15 Sharingan Ressurected
27 Awaken!!
94 Key...!!
44 Tested Ability...!!
77 Naruto's Trick!!
57 10 Hours Earlier
76 Kiba's Comeback!! Naruto's Comeback!!??
33 The Bridge of Heroes!!


----------



## KnightGhost (Aug 28, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> 32 - A tool called Shinobi
> 14 - Secret Plan
> 15 - Sharingan resurrected
> 27 - Awaken
> ...



Pure comedy


----------



## Flynn (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> That seems like it would be incredibly hard to pull off though.
> 
> 57



Well that letter is 't'.


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

Sutol said:


> The dead uchiha corposes would be all stored in some hidden uchiha place, hence the place Sasuke knows very well.



Doesn't mean that's in Konoha though, it could be somewhere else. Orochimaru and Danzou both experimented or wanted to experiment on them.

76


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

Menshouha said:


> Zabuza's, Haku's. And I was wrong, there are 2 Sharingan related Chapters. In 15 Kakashi shows it, and in 27 Sasuke awakens it.



This is far too random for me to figure out.

I give up.


----------



## vered (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> That seems like it would be incredibly hard to pull off though.
> 
> 57



"10 hours earlier" the title of chapter 57.


----------



## Blur (Aug 28, 2012)

I think Numbers are here to get us of the path, and the truth is in his sentences. Sasuke and Oro are going to get some Uchiha DNA from Danzo or Oro's secret place and ressurect them with Edo Tensei.


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> This is far too random for me to figure out.
> 
> I give up.



It's not really that random.

33


----------



## navy (Aug 28, 2012)

I dont think  its chapter names


----------



## Blur (Aug 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> This is far too random for me to figure out.
> 
> I give up.



Maybe its not random but we are missing something?


----------



## vered (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> Doesn't mean that's in Konoha though, it could be somewhere else. Orochimaru and Danzou both experimented or wanted to experiment on them.
> 
> 76



so we are talking about the goals that oro and danzou wanted to achieve 
to become Rikudous.
this is about RS perhaps?at least a mention of him?


----------



## Gonder (Aug 28, 2012)

great more Uchiha


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

Menshouha said:


> Maybe its not random but we are missing something?



I'll just assume Evil is referring to chapter titles - seems to be the common line of thinking at the moment.


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

kagegak said:


> Evil is fucking with you guys
> Just wait a few hours spoilers will come



I don't understand, what do you mean?

64


----------



## griaule (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't think it's chapter names anymore.
I'm thinking perhaps it has to do with some combination of the letters in the numbers posted.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 28, 2012)

Chapter Names? Possibly adding the numbers together to get a certain chapter?


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 28, 2012)

Anyone guessed why Evil started with "P32" which has a letter at the start? After that, its just numbers.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 28, 2012)

maybe sasuke goes to the viliiage haku and zabuza tombs are. or the kohona forest

64 Hokage's Message...!!


----------



## vered (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> It's not really that random.
> 
> 33



sasuke awakened in that chapter after being thought dead.


----------



## KnightGhost (Aug 28, 2012)

*UNLESS* haku is back chapter titles have nothing to do with it


----------



## Awesome (Aug 28, 2012)

33 - The Bridge of Heroes
64 - Hokage's Message


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

I have to say though, before you guys start hating me, this puzzle wasn't my idea.

35


----------



## griaule (Aug 28, 2012)

P32 looks to me like "page 32"
can't think of anything else...
unless he just needed a "P"


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 28, 2012)

This is random. 76 is a kiba v naruto fight. lol


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

You guys can't figure out anything.

Work your minds.


----------



## kagegak (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> I don't understand, what do you mean?
> 
> 64



You like it when people are suffering


----------



## vered (Aug 28, 2012)

64 is named hokages massage.


----------



## Rain Of Pain (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> It's not really that random.
> 
> 33



So it is a spoiler!


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> I have to say though, before you guys start hating me, this puzzle wasn't my idea.
> 
> 35



It's Kishi's.

All these numbers are in the chapter.

Evil is merely listing them.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> I have to say though, before you guys start hating me, this puzzle wasn't my idea.
> 
> 35



But do you know what the puzzle is yourself?


----------



## griaule (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> I have to say though, before you guys start hating me, this puzzle wasn't my idea.
> 
> 35



Must have been Kishi's.
And you're his wife.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 28, 2012)

35 A New Murderer

this spoilers are random


----------



## Deadway (Aug 28, 2012)

.......................just tell us.


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> I have to say though, before you guys start hating me, this puzzle wasn't my idea.
> 
> 35



This puzzle sucks donkey balls. 

What happened to the awesome pics?


----------



## vered (Aug 28, 2012)

perhaps its letters?


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 28, 2012)

.....It wasn't his idea....it wasnt...oh good lord. I understand it all now. Best prepare yourselves. It wont be pretty.


----------



## navy (Aug 28, 2012)

List:
P32
14
15
27
97
44
77
57
76
33
64
35


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> But do you know what the puzzle is yourself?



Because I solved it before you?

112


----------



## ch1p (Aug 28, 2012)

I was thinking the numbers Evil posted could be the for posts in this thread. There is somewhat of a connection to them.


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

Maybe the numbers are actually referring to letters. I believe Evil used this approach once before.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

I get it.

Evil wants you to play these numbers in the national lottery.


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> I was thinking the numbers Evil posted could be the for posts in this thread. There is somewhat of a connection to them.



That implies that he actually read every post looking for *k*lues.


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> This puzzle sucks donkey balls.
> 
> What happened to the awesome pics?



You guys were solving them to easily, so I talked to Kishi about it, and he hooked me up with this dude who helped me get this one ready. 

9


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> I was thinking the numbers Evil posted could be the for posts in this thread. There is somewhat of a connection to them.



So he's checking out every single post in this thread to see which ones correlate with each other?

lol no way.


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> You guys were solving them to easily, so I talked to Kishi about it, and he hooked me up with this dude who helped me get this one ready.



Understandable, carry on.


----------



## vered (Aug 28, 2012)

ok perhaps p32 is actually :

pe=2+3


----------



## ch1p (Aug 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Maybe the numbers are actually referring to letters. I believe Evil used this approach once before.



What about 64 and 95?

Wait. ASCII. ooh



Sutol said:


> So he's checking out every single post in this thread to see which ones correlate with each other?
> 
> lol no way.



I forget people don't read things in diagonal all that fast.


----------



## griaule (Aug 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Maybe the numbers are actually referring to letters. I believe Evil used this approach once before.



That's what I'm figuring...


----------



## Eternity (Aug 28, 2012)

Check out the letter idea, it think there might be something about it.


----------



## Midomaru (Aug 28, 2012)

Chapter starts with Sasuke doing whatever need to be done to get his answers. Sasuke then has a talk with whomever has the intel Sasuke needs. Chapter ends in 1 or 2 page sized image of Tobi without his mask, with narrative of the person/persons Sasuke is speaking with revealing Tobi's true name/identity. And then shows his true power by 1 hitting Gai.

I think i would be satisfied with this, Sasuke and Naruto's situation overlapping eachother. Don't really care who Tobi is, i have faith in Kishimoto.


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

griaule said:


> That's what I'm figuring...



Can't remember how Hexa decoded it before.

Oh wait....

1=A, 2=B, etc.

or...

Do you add the numbers together?


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Can't remember how Hexa decoded it before.
> 
> Oh wait....
> 
> ...



Interesting, but I don't think that's gonna work.

130


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 28, 2012)

I know what these numbers are leading to.

1000 years of death has been used


----------



## griaule (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Gabe (Aug 28, 2012)

sasuke goes to the cat lady again


----------



## griaule (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> Interesting, but I don't think that's gonna work.
> 
> 130



How about post one of your "evil" pictures to give us a clue that we'll need to decipher, to tell us how to decipher the code?


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

Sutol said:


> YOU'RE ALL USELESS!
> 
> What's your IQ?



I'd like to say 

146


----------



## Lovely (Aug 28, 2012)

Gabe said:


> sasuke goes to the cat lady again



That's what I'm thinking as well.


----------



## Deadway (Aug 28, 2012)

If I use the alphabet, and add the numbers ex. 1+4= 5 to get E I can make something.

14 E
15 F
27 I
97 P
44 H
77 N
57 L
76 M
33 F
64 J
35 I
112 D
9 I

It doesn't work or make any sense. Next idea.


----------



## Sacrass (Aug 28, 2012)

123, thanks for asking.

P32 A Tool Called "Shinobi"
14 Secret Plan
15 Sharingan Ressurected
27 Awaken!!
94 Key...!!
44 Tested Ability...!!
77 Naruto's Trick!!
57 10 Hours Earlier
76 Kiba's Comeback!! Naruto's Comeback!!??
33 The Bridge of Heroes!!
64 Hokage's Message...!!
35 A New Murderer
112 Sasuke's Taijutsu
9 The Worst Possible Client
130 Love


So, using the first letters from each chapter title and the P, I can decode...

PASS AKTN1KTHATL

Password to Evil's account?


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

griaule said:


> How about post one of your "evil" pictures to give us a clue that we'll need to decipher, to tell us how to decipher the code?



You guys have seen this code before.

87


----------



## Eternity (Aug 28, 2012)

Ascii doesnt make sense with his numbers.


----------



## griaule (Aug 28, 2012)

So far:
P32
14
15
27
97
44
77
57
76
33
64
35
112
130
146
87


----------



## Face (Aug 28, 2012)

Maybe our post numbers


----------



## vered (Aug 28, 2012)

he said we've seen this code before.
where is hexa


----------



## Awesome (Aug 28, 2012)

15
p32
14
27
97
44
77
57
76
33
64
35
112
9
130
146
87


----------



## Gabe (Aug 28, 2012)

wonder what each number means if it is chapters most are in either the chunin exams and have gaara and other from the first. who knows without knowing what the number are from this is hard to figure out


----------



## ch1p (Aug 28, 2012)

It's not ASCII.

I also thought it was a numbering of chapters that involved Kakashi, but 97 doesn't have him.


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

griaule said:


> So far:
> P32
> 14
> 15
> ...



Corrected.

This is gonna seem random, but bare with it.

Spotlight!! Here! Over here!!

P37


----------



## vered (Aug 28, 2012)

no guys this is a written spoiler.
Evil did it before with his coded written spoilers.
i dont remember how to figure it out though.


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

What chapter did he use this code before?

When the previous Seven Swordsmen were summoned?


----------



## ch1p (Aug 28, 2012)

Wait a minute, we've seen this code?`It's Jiraiya's frog. It's chapter / page perhaps. edit: no, that's not right, there is no page 27.


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

vered said:


> no guys this is a written spoiler.
> Evil did it before with his coded written spoilers.
> i dont remember how to figure it out though.



You're making a mistake, I didn't write this code.

95


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Wait a minute, we've seen this code?`It's Jiraiya's frog. It's chapter / page perhaps. edit: no, that's not right, there is no page 27.



No.

Evil used number hints before. We'll have to figure out how to decode it.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 28, 2012)

sasuke is gonna talk to the kyuubi 95 naruto met the kyuubi for the first time to get chakra to summon bunta when jiriaya threw him off the cliff


----------



## Moon Fang (Aug 28, 2012)

Who wrote it then ?


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 28, 2012)

Is it Pages? If so, that's a bloody time consuming task.


----------



## navy (Aug 28, 2012)

Another P?


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Wait a minute, we've seen this code?`It's Jiraiya's frog. It's chapter / page perhaps. edit: no, that's not right, there is no page 27.



Oh, oh, ooooooh...

89


----------



## griaule (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for the correction. It's a little hard to keep up while coding in Java.

Updated list:
P32
14
15
27
97
44
77
57
76
33
64
35
112
9
130
146
87
P37
95
89


----------



## Eternity (Aug 28, 2012)

Don't forget the "Spotlight! Here! Over here!" Thing


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> Oh, oh, ooooooh...
> 
> 89



Aww, GAWL.... Guess I'll have to check Volume 44 now.


----------



## Deadway (Aug 28, 2012)

LikeNaruto

Re arrange the letters to what they actually mean " The real one isn't with them" or something, put them together using Evil's code and voila.


----------



## griaule (Aug 28, 2012)

Eternity said:


> Don't forget the "Spotlight! Here! Over here!" Thing



You think that's part of the spoiler?


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

Moon Fang said:


> Who wrote it then ?



Someone we all know.

But he's dead now.

;-;

48


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 28, 2012)

lol Evil has you all at the palm of his hand. it's funny stuff to see. 

as for the chapter, i'm not getting my hopes up for a tobi identify reveal this coming chapter. maybe the chapter after instead.

anyway i'm not about to waste my precious snooze time trying to solve these evil riddles. i'll just wait for spoilers or the chapter in 12 hours or so. gonna catch some zzzz. peace out suckas.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 28, 2012)

i cant keep up


----------



## griaule (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> Someone we all know.
> 
> But he's dead now.
> 
> ...



Gotta be Jiraiya.


----------



## ch1p (Aug 28, 2012)

It's not a correspondence on p32 on this thread either. Evil had already posted then. Oh for fuck's sake.

edit: oh man i didn't even notice this thread had moved.


----------



## vered (Aug 28, 2012)

ok its based on jirays code.


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

jacamo said:


> i cant keep up



I believe in you, you can do it!

154


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

Jiraiya's code considered, if we look at this from a Volume perspective, we could probably look at volume 1 and check each page for the first letter or word?


----------



## Moon Fang (Aug 28, 2012)

So J-Man wrote this code...but I don't know how to decypher it...


----------



## Deadway (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm looking for the page where that chick figures out the code, can't fucking find it.


----------



## griaule (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm wondering if we gotta look at it in Japanese...


----------



## Flynn (Aug 28, 2012)

Inb4 all this just means Jiraiya in the next chapter


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 28, 2012)

He didn't come up with the code 


> Who wrote it then ?





> But he's dead now.
> 
> ;-;



Jirayas code include a 9.

Stated by Evil to be the Spotlight.

9 was an important piece in Jirayas code.


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

Moon Fang said:


> So J-Man wrote this code...but I don't know how to decypher it...



They explain how it works quite well in the manga, but I think maybe you guys are only focusing on the numbers too much.

177


----------



## SonicTron (Aug 28, 2012)

the numbers seem to be too low to be chapter numbers, considering we're up to 600 and nothing is really over ~140 range

I will watch and laugh as you guys scramble to get this right


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 28, 2012)

First number = Chapter, Following number = Page + so:

15
44

Would be chapter 15 page 8 (4+4)?


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

Flynn said:


> Inb4 all this just means Jiraiya in the next chapter



That would be the most epic troll ever, I need to consider it.

131


----------



## griaule (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> They explain how it works quite well in the manga, but I think maybe you guys are only focusing on the numbers too much.
> 
> 177



So it _is_ from the manga, then.
Sweet.


----------



## ch1p (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> They explain how it works quite well in the manga, but I think maybe you guys are only focusing on the numbers too much.
> 
> 177



JIRAIYA?

THERE'S MORE THAN ONE TOBI. 

I love this


----------



## jacamo (Aug 28, 2012)

does anyone have a complete set of Naruto volumes?

i think each number refers to the page number from the ground up


----------



## Gabe (Aug 28, 2012)

the real tobi is not with them


----------



## griaule (Aug 28, 2012)

How about P32 means page 32 (on here)
and the following numbers correspond to the letters in the posts (44 = 44th letter in a post)
and then the same goes for P37...


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

jacamo said:


> does anyone have a complete set of Naruto volumes?
> 
> i think each number refers to the page number from the ground up



How many numbers have I posted though, might be more numbers than Volumes.

175


----------



## Flynn (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's one thing to consider guys. 

He's been editing his post to the add the numbers.


----------



## ch1p (Aug 28, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> First number = Chapter, Following number = Page + so:
> 
> 15
> 44
> ...



Or
First number = Chapter, Following number = Page, Following number = word


However, there are many different translations on the net. These clues only make sense if they came from the VIZ edition. I don't own all the volumes just yet.  I'm missing the first two even. 



Flynn said:


> Here's one thing to consider guys.
> 
> He's been editing his post to the add the numbers.



There are no 127 letters in the other post. I think. Maybe the one before? And he isn't counting 177 letters...


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Aug 28, 2012)

It's going to switch back to madara. I hope "the people that know everything" are hyuga's. Because kishi owes us and explanation of how sharingan  evolved from the byakugan damn it!!


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 28, 2012)

Top Number = Panel, Bottom Number = Chapter?

So far I've got Kakashi taking about the Hidden Mist of the past.. I don't know. I'm probably over thinking it


----------



## Max Thunder (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> Someone we all know.
> 
> But he's dead now.
> 
> ...



Right it's Jirayia ;-; them lines under the eyes 

Anyone remember what the numbers in the message stood for?


----------



## Gabe (Aug 28, 2012)

maybe  sauske runs into someone maybe into naruto and co


----------



## vered (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> That would be the most epic troll ever, I need to consider it.
> 
> 131



Evil please give us another clue as to how to begin to decipher this.where should we look first?


----------



## griaule (Aug 28, 2012)

P32
14
15
27
97
44
77
57
76
33
64
35
112
9
130
146
87
P37
95
89
48
154
177
131
175


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Or
> First number = Chapter, Following number = Page, Following number = word
> 
> 
> ...



Chip, you're a really smart guy.

182


----------



## narutoispoppin (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> It's not really that random.
> 
> 33



You gotta be kidding me with these broad scope hints again...


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 28, 2012)

Btw Evil, are these numbers in the order we are supposed to be deciphering them?


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 28, 2012)

I think I've got it. Look at the numbers with the P besides them, those are the pages Evil posts on, and I think the other numbers are what place the other letters are in his posts. I think.


----------



## Rain Of Pain (Aug 28, 2012)

Flynn said:


> Here's one thing to consider guys.
> 
> He's been editing his post to the add the numbers.



Yeah i noticed that with the number 9 first!!! 

Its hard to solve this when the numbers keep coming every second.


----------



## Max Thunder (Aug 28, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Top Number = Panel, Bottom Number = Chapter?
> 
> So far I've got Kakashi taking about the Hidden Mist of the past.. I don't know. I'm probably over thinking it



You think Evil would go that far as to get specific chapters and panels to spoil a chapter? 

It's got to be way simpler than that


----------



## jacamo (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> How many numbers have I posted though, might be more numbers than Volumes.
> 
> 175



i meant page numbers... so what is in page 175 of the series? whats page 99? whats on page 14 and 15? 

say volume 1 has 31 pages, 1st page of volume 2 would be page 32


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

Flynn said:


> And Hexa is now viewing this thread.



Aw shit, probably gonna come and ruin all the fun.

151


----------



## ch1p (Aug 28, 2012)

Post 32 is enormous, so it could fit (words from it), but post 37 is small...


----------



## Sacrass (Aug 28, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Or
> First number = Chapter, Following number = Page, Following number = word
> 
> 
> However, there are many different translations on the net. These clues only make sense if they came from the VIZ edition. I don't own all the volumes just yet.  I'm missing the first two even.



What if, instead of the VIZ edition, they came out of a romanji version?


----------



## christoncrutches (Aug 28, 2012)

maybe p32 and p37 are the chapters in question, and the numbers entail how many words or characters to skip

i.e. start with chapter 32, first letter is 14 letters in, next is 15 letters from there, etc.

or start with chapter 32, take first letter of 14th word, then take first letter from the word 15 past the first, etc.


----------



## ch1p (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> Chip, you're a really smart guy.
> 
> 182



This trhead moves so fast.  Alright.



Sacrass said:


> What if, instead of the VIZ edition, they came out of a romanji version?



That can't be it. THis needs to be a clue for everyone. Even if that thing exists, even less people will have it than VIZ.


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> Btw Evil, are these numbers in the order we are supposed to be deciphering them?



Yes, that's why I edit the posts, sometimes I post a number before it should be posted.

131


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 28, 2012)

jacamo said:


> does anyone have a complete set of Naruto volumes?



Yup.

Evil, next time just tell everyone you're using the Japanese volumes. You're being too obvious.


----------



## Stormcloak (Aug 28, 2012)

evil is tobi


----------



## jacamo (Aug 28, 2012)

how many pages does volume 1 have?


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yup.
> 
> Evil, next time just use the Japanese volumes. You're being too obvious.



I am, are you saying I should make these harder?

Hey everyone, PikaCheeka feels that I am being to easy on you guys- shall we up the ante?

99


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yup.
> 
> Evil, next time just tell everyone you're using the Japanese volumes. You're being too obvious.



Damn it.

Not even going to bother with it now.




Evil said:


> I am, are you saying I should make these harder?
> 
> Hey everyone, PikaCheeka feels that I am being to easy on you guys- shall we up the ante?
> 
> 99



Lol, no.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

I do have the jap volumes.

So what do I have to do?


----------



## vered (Aug 28, 2012)

who has the japanese volumes?
we will never be able to figure it out without them.


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Lol, no.



I dunno, sounds like it might be a good idea. You guys do seem to solve these rather easily.

97


----------



## Deadway (Aug 28, 2012)

Whoever has the jap volumes should use Evil's code the same way Konoha did with Jiraiya's code.


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 28, 2012)

Sutol said:


> I do have the jap volumes.
> 
> So what do I have to do?



Spoil them in spoil thread.


----------



## Leptirica (Aug 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yup.
> 
> Evil, next time just tell everyone you're using the Japanese volumes. You're being too obvious.



Well, that's a bit of a paradox. 


Anyway, work harder, smart people!


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

Sutol said:


> I do have the jap volumes.
> 
> So what do I have to do?



Check the first letter or first word that corresponds to the page number Evil gave us.

I believe that's how it works.

He edited quite a few of his post, and rearranged some numbers. I'll have to check all of his post to ensure that we have the correct order.


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

Deadway said:


> Whoever has the jap volumes should use Evil's code the same way Konoha did with Jiraiya's code.



Can anyone online right now read Japanese?

57


----------



## navy (Aug 28, 2012)

You posted 131 again on purpose right?


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Aug 28, 2012)

I would have thought the day would come....that Obito was the anti-hero of Naruto.

Fkn yes
Do it, do it now kishi :hump


----------



## Deadway (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> Can anyone online right now read Japanese?
> 
> 57



There better be.


----------



## lucid1 (Aug 28, 2012)

this guy is just pulling numbers out his ass


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

FUCK YEA!

SASUKE'S MEETING THE OLDER SON!


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

navy said:


> You posted 131 again on purpose right?



Might be that I am lazy

70


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Aug 28, 2012)

wut is that ^^


----------



## Sareth (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> Someone we all know.
> 
> But he's dead now.
> 
> ...


----------



## vered (Aug 28, 2012)

we know its about sasuke and oro.
we know oro uses edo tensei to bring some old guys(uchihas or others) to answer Sasuke questions.
but now someone needs to figure out the written code.


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

lucid1 said:


> this guy is just pulling numbers out his ass



My ass is pretty big.

102


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 28, 2012)

I predict we are finally shown whether or not the Tobi = Obito theory is, one and for all, true. I hope it turns out to be Obito; it would be interesting to me. If not, I think its pretty funny that they kept painting out to be Obito with all the flashbacks of the grave and stuff. 

Though we are probably going to be shown Sasuke or other characters first in the opening, and then at the end of the new chapter it will start up the Naruto panels?waiting to reveal who Tobi is until the next chapter. 

*I have not read the other posts here, by the way, so...yea.*


----------



## ch1p (Aug 28, 2012)

if it's the japanese release.

volume 32

page 14 - Chyo's grave
page 15 - Chyo's grave

but then page 27 and page 97 is about root... and while that could fit, page 44 is Kiba and Akamaru...


----------



## vered (Aug 28, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> if it's the japanese release.
> 
> volume 32
> 
> ...



its not like that.one of the numbers refer to an actual word.if going by jirayas way of code.


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> if it's the japanese release.
> 
> volume 32
> 
> ...



I had such high hopes for you

69


----------



## ch1p (Aug 28, 2012)

The other option was chapter / page / word... and while I could provide for that, I don't know japanese... 

edit: there are no words in chapter 32, page 14. 



Evil said:


> I had such high hopes for you
> 
> 69


----------



## vered (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> I had such high hopes for you
> 
> 69



evil at least clarify if the first number is the number of a volume or a chapter.
is P32 a volume number or a chapter number?


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

Here are all of the numbers, 131 appears twice:


P32
14
15

27
97
44
77
76
33
64

35
112
9
130
146
87
P37
95
89
48
154
177
 131
175

182
151
131
99
97
57
70
102
69


----------



## Summers (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for putting evil predictions in the OP Hexa, makes this easier. 
I know people are doubting him, I was on them as recently as 2 chapters Ago. 
Turns out his frustrating bullshit is just  frustrating shit. In other words, the truth.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Aug 28, 2012)

Tobi is the embodiment of every Uchiha that was murdered that day, it went all according to plan


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

vered said:


> evil at least clarify if the first number is the number of a volume or a chapter.
> is P32 a volume number or a chapter number?



You're forgetting a different part of the clue, you guys are so obsessed with the the numbers.

144


----------



## jacamo (Aug 28, 2012)

Sutol said:


> I do have the jap volumes.
> 
> So what do I have to do?



if you take your entire Naruto collection as 1 volume

what is on the page number on each of Evils numbers??

so whats on page 32, then 14, 15, 97, 151 etc etc


----------



## Azaleia (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> Can anyone online right now read Japanese?
> 
> 57



Maybe.........


----------



## ch1p (Aug 28, 2012)

I WAS SEEING IT WRONG, JUST WAIT A SEC. edit, no, there aren't that many words either, it can't amount to fifteen words.


----------



## BroKage (Aug 28, 2012)

Tobi will be Obito and these complex spoiler hints are trolls.


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> I WAS SEEING IT WRONG, JUST WAIT A SEC. edit, no, there aren't that many words either, it can't amount to fifteen words.



Don't let me down.

169


----------



## ch1p (Aug 28, 2012)

vered said:


> its not like that.one of the numbers refer to an actual word.if going by jirayas way of code.



what was it? I don't know what chapter that was.


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> what was it? I don't know what chapter that was.



Chapter 407


----------



## SonicTron (Aug 28, 2012)

What the numbers eventually translate to:

"Tobito Insurance Paperwork.  Fine print: They're buying it, they're buying it, I can't believe it!"


----------



## vered (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> You're forgetting a different part of the clue, you guys are so obsessed with the the numbers.
> 
> 144



but you hinted that its a written code,the way Jiraya wrote.
in numbers.
what do you expect us to look for?


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

jacamo said:


> if you take your entire Naruto collection as 1 volume
> 
> what is on the page number on each of Evils numbers??
> 
> so whats on page 32, then 14, 15, 97, 151 etc etc



That's never gonna work. There are the cover pages, the color pages, the listing of the chapters. Gonna confuse the hell out of me.

There are 61 volumes so far.

So roughly it's 13,000 pages.

What I have and what Evil has might not match at all.


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> what was it? I don't know what chapter that was.



What vered saying isn't true, Jiraiya's code referred to the first character, it only likes like a word in the english version.

131


----------



## shintebukuro (Aug 28, 2012)

Guys, "P" is part of the code. It's similar to how Jiraiya writes a "ta" like the number 9.


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

shintebukuro said:


> Guys, "P" is part of the code. It's similar to how Jiraiya writes a "ta" like the number 9.



I did include something like that, but it's not the p.

133


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 28, 2012)

These spoilers...

I don't understand shit.


----------



## ch1p (Aug 28, 2012)

The fact that Evil is having so much fun with this shit (you only do this much work if you do enjoy what's behind it) and the fact that he's a Tobito believer.


----------



## vered (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> What vered saying isn't true, Jiraiya's code referred to the first character, it only likes like a word in the english version.
> 
> 131



so its a letter in japanese?
perhaps each number refers to a letter in japanese alphabet?


----------



## Awesome (Aug 28, 2012)

Manga chapters and pages are really inconsistent as 

1. All of us read online for the most part
2. Differing translations

In order for this to work, Evil has to use set, defined words. He's probably using this thread and referencing certain words using the numbers. Post 32, word #? Or the first word in each of the posts?

I'm going to try and do the latter.


----------



## navy (Aug 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Here are all of the numbers, 131 appears twice:
> 
> 
> P32
> ...



fixed for now


----------



## Dolohov27 (Aug 28, 2012)

Tobi might be one of those random Anbu dudes.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> My ass is pretty big.
> 
> 102



That means he can't reach around.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 28, 2012)

so maybe Evil is only using the first few volumes to piece something together

hypothetically:
volume 1 - pages 1-50
volume 2 - pages 51-100
volume 3 - pages 101-150

then reference Evils numbers and see whats on each page


----------



## Turrin (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil where are people suppose to find Chapter 1 of the manga in Japanese?


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

vered said:


> so its a letter in japanese?
> perhaps each number refers to a letter in japanese alphabet?



No I am saying that your explanation of the Jiraiya code was wrong.

64


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

lol @ the ones mentioning Tobi.

Obito isn't even in the chap.

And won't be in 600 either.


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

Turrin said:


> Evil where are people suppose to find Chapter 1 of the manga in Japanese?



Anifreak has it, but that'd be a waste of time.

132


----------



## Awesome (Aug 28, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Manga chapters and pages are really inconsistent as
> 
> 1. All of us read online for the most part
> 2. Differing translations
> ...




Chapter either if chapter okay chapter

Doing it the latter way you get a strange pattern with lots of "chapters"


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 28, 2012)

Nothing to avail. Tried to use the last words of the chapter titles in the order of Evil's numbers and I got

•	P32 9
•	14 Shinobi
•	15 Plan
•	27 Resurrected

Rest dont make sense after.


----------



## vered (Aug 28, 2012)

you used number 64 already.
so its 2 times 64.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 28, 2012)

about who ever sauske has to meet maybe they are connected to tobis identity and kishi has to reveal them before revealing who tobi is.


----------



## Rain Of Pain (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> Anifreak has it, but that'd be a waste of time.
> 
> 132



We are doing something wrong in solving the puzzle.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 28, 2012)

SO IT HAS BEGUN.

I don't understand what's going with these spoilers


----------



## son_michael (Aug 28, 2012)

Sutol said:


> lol @ the ones mentioning Tobi.
> 
> Obito isn't even in the chap.
> 
> And won't be in 600 either.



I cant believe you want to wait 2 more weeks to see obito's face


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

vered said:


> you used number 64 already.
> so its 2 times 64.



I think for the next spoiler, I'll just create a huge math formula which has the spoiler as the answer.

69


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 28, 2012)

Meh. I don't speak or read Japanese sadly, so I'm not gonna bother with this one. Pretty annoyed it seems to have switched just when Tobi was being revealed as Obito, though.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

son_michael said:


> I cant believe you want to wait 2 more weeks to see obito's face



What's the hurry?

Now, next week, next next week.

It's always gonna be Obito!


----------



## Moon Fang (Aug 28, 2012)

That's cool I like math lol


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> I think for the next spoiler, I'll just create a huge math formula which has the spoiler as the answer.
> 
> 69



Oh, thank God.


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

Just so you know, my predictions aren't really part of the spoiler.

90


----------



## KnightGhost (Aug 28, 2012)

Lets all just wait for actual spoilers that make sense

They will be out soon after all and Evils buffonary will come to light.


----------



## Lovely (Aug 28, 2012)

Why can't you go back to pictures?


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

KnightGhost said:


> Lets all just wait for actual spoilers that make sense
> 
> They will be out soon after all and Evils buffonary will come to light.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBzFS-TajFs[/YOUTUBE]

67.2


----------



## vered (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> Just so you know, my predictions aren't really part of the spoiler.
> 
> 90



what do you mean?
extra information to these predictions or those really were predictions and not the real spoilers.


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, let's see.


P32
14,
15
27
97
44
77
57
76
33
64
35
122
9
130
146
87
P37
95
89
48
154
177
131
175
151
131
99
9
57
70 
102 
69
144
64
132
69
90

If this is Jiraiay,s code, It think each number is a number of a chapter and the first word is a clue.

Evil, can you give me if im right or wrong before i go and waste an hour of my life?


----------



## ch1p (Aug 28, 2012)

I... I'm out of ideas. I've tried a lot of things, many that I even't mentioned here and none panned out. I'm sorry to disappoint. 

@Sutoi, how many PMs enquiring how do you know did you receive after you said Tobito won't show up for two chapters?


----------



## Deadway (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> 67.2



What the fuck.... decimals?


----------



## Gabe (Aug 28, 2012)

i guess when he said that the scene changes it was just a prediction not spoiler


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Aug 28, 2012)

I like seeing pictures. I'ts pretty awesome


----------



## jacamo (Aug 28, 2012)

ok, im thinking the numbers dont mean anything, its what Evil said in the OP



> *My prediction is that it's gonna switch to Sasuke and Orochimaru, and the people who know everything.*
> 
> Yup, you know me, I always spit them spoilers out like a straight shooter. Seems like we have *too many old fogeys*, so suspicious of youngsters.
> 
> I think that *the people who know everything will be the Uchiha*, it makes sense right. Though I doubt they will show them this chapter, *the big reveal will probably be chapter 600.*



 - we are getting Sasuke and Oro

 - the people who know everything are the Uchiha, one way or another, this is really interesting to me... hinting that a group of Uchiha are alive and well

 - we are dealing with old people somehow 

 - and Tobi reveal will be chapter 600


----------



## lucid1 (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> Just so you know, my predictions aren't really part of the spoiler.
> 
> 90



tobi is dio then. its settled


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

Deadway said:


> What the fuck.... decimals?



I knew that would drive you banana sandwich.

Since you guys are having a hard time, lemme throw you a bone.

Revealed Only to the True Fan

"Too many old fogeys..."

P32
P14
P15
P27
P97
P44
P77
P57
P76
P33
P64
P35
P112
P9
P130
P146
P87

"Spotlight!! Here! Over here!!"

P37
P95
P89
P48
P154
P177
P131
P175
P182
P151
P131
P99
P97
P57
P70
P102
P69
P144
P169
P131
P133
P64
P132
P69
P90
P67.2


----------



## Moon Fang (Aug 28, 2012)

Decimals ?


----------



## Turrin (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> Anifreak has it, but that'd be a waste of time.


Aw I thought it was chapter 1 page 37, and each number represented a letter from the Japanese Alphabet. But now I see that it's episode 37 and these are timestamps.


----------



## OneHitKill (Aug 28, 2012)

I figured out Evil's code

It all translates to : Ei, the raikage, shows up after defeating Madara, in the Kamui dimension and fucks Tobi up. 

I agree :sanj


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Aug 28, 2012)

Is this a sequence of flashbacks from the manga pages we are about to see? I can't stand flashbacks.


----------



## narutoispoppin (Aug 28, 2012)

KnightGhost said:


> Lets all just wait for actual spoilers that make sense
> 
> They will be out soon after all and Evils buffonary will come to light.





Evil said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBzFS-TajFs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 67.2



LOL I gotta admit, both of these quotes were funny. These hints are pretty foolish though, ill just wait for the actual spoilers that dont waste time.

I wonder if this guy ever really has spoilers. Ive never seen him post them.


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

Turrin said:


> Aw I thought it was chapter 1 page 37, and each number represented a letter from the Japanese Alphabet. But now I see that it's episode 37 and these are timestamps.



Think about it though, why would I give you guys a japanese spoiler on an english speaking forum.


----------



## Rain Of Pain (Aug 28, 2012)

I really have the feeling that the numbers are not part
of the puzzle. A member can't keep up with all these numbers flying around.


----------



## mayumi (Aug 28, 2012)

are those number supposed to be in japanese?
32 -san -nin


----------



## Sacrass (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> Think about it though, why would I give you guys a japanese spoiler on an english speaking forum.



You're evil.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> I knew that would drive you banana sandwich.
> 
> Since you guys are having a hard time, lemme throw you a bone.
> 
> ...



I
I
I
?


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

Only north american fans can solve this, most likely.

Also, Hexa, only the last quote in the OP is the actual spoiler.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 28, 2012)

So P = Pause.. And we're supposed to use the Offical English Anime for this?


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 28, 2012)

It's the volumes.

I don't have any Naruto volumes.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 28, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> It's the volumes.
> 
> I don't have any Naruto volumes.



how many pages are there in a typical naruto volume??


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 28, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> So P = Pause.. And we're supposed to use the Offical English Anime for this?



The official Anime is on HULU, the search begins


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

jacamo said:


> how many pages are there in a typical naruto volume??



200 give or take.


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 28, 2012)

jacamo said:


> how many pages are there in a typical naruto volume??



...


I just told you I don't have any.

Judging by Naruopedia there are about 10 chapters per volume.


----------



## Turrin (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> Think about it though, why would I give you guys a japanese spoiler on an english speaking forum.


I thought that's the reason why you asked if anyone is able to speak Japanese on the forum. Plus you know we got translators. But the fact that you didn't say anything about my time-stamps point, makes me think that is the correct answer


----------



## navy (Aug 28, 2012)

How important is spotlight part?


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 28, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> The official Anime is on HULU, the search begins



Hulu not available in Canada


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

jacamo said:


> how many pages are there in a typical naruto volume??



186~196


Important

*"Spotlight!! Here! Over here!!"

"Too many old fogeys..."*


----------



## ch1p (Aug 28, 2012)

It's not japanese. It's the VIZ volumes.


----------



## lucid1 (Aug 28, 2012)

i think maybe the code corresponds first to volume then panel number


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 28, 2012)

Klue has volumes. I have volumes. Let me know wtf u want.


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> It's not japanese. It's the VIZ volumes.



Oh Chip, you really are all the I hope fore.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Aug 28, 2012)

4 8 15 16 23 42


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

BlinkST can do it! YES!


----------



## edangs (Aug 28, 2012)

maybe the clue is in those chapter covers?


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

BlinkST said:


> Klue has volumes. I have volumes. Let me know wtf u want.



Are all the klues in volume 1?


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

BlinkST said:


> Klue has volumes. I have volumes. Let me know wtf u want.





Check that out.

Klue & BlinkST, you 2 can do it.


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, if the online manga pages are the same as those in the volumes, I can do this.

The problem is what volume.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 28, 2012)

I have all English and Japanese volumes, too.


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Are all the klues in volume 1?



Ahem!



Evil said:


> Important
> 
> *"Spotlight!! Here! Over here!!"
> 
> "Too many old fogeys..."*


----------



## Rain Of Pain (Aug 28, 2012)

Klue and BlinkST are the ones that can solve the puzzle


----------



## ch1p (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> 186~196
> 
> 
> Important
> ...



These are the volumes perhaps. How this translates to which ones are, I have no clue.

edit: beaten


----------



## Awesome (Aug 28, 2012)

I have roughly 50 volumes. Just tell me what to look up, guys.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 28, 2012)

The fuck? Are we supposed to look through _every_ volume?


----------



## jacamo (Aug 28, 2012)

Sutol said:


> 200 give or take.



well then i guess this fits, apart from the decimal

P = page number

volume 1 - P32
volume 2 - P14
volume 3 - P15
volume 4 - P27
volume 5 - P97
volume 6 - P44
volume 7 - P77
volume 8 - P57
volume 9 - P76
volume 10 - P33
volume 11 - P64
volume 12 - P35
volume 13 - P112
volume 14 - P9
volume 15 - P130
volume 16 - P146
volume 17 - P87

"Spotlight!! Here! Over here!!"

volume 18 - P37
volume 19 - P95
volume 20 - P89
volume 21 - P48
volume 22 - P154
volume 23 - P177
volume 24 - P131
volume 25 - P175
volume 26 - P182
volume 27 - P151
volume 28 - P131
volume 29 - P99
volume 30 - P97
volume 31 - P57
volume 32 - P70
volume 33 - P102
volume 34 - P69
volume 35 - P144
volume 36 - P169
volume 37 - P131
volume 38 - P133
volume 39 - P64
volume 40 - P132
volume 41 - P69
volume 42 - P90
volume 43 - P67.2


off to work NF


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

BlinkST said:


> The fuck? Are we supposed to look through _every_ volume?



It's only Volume 1 apparently.

Look there.


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

BlinkST said:


> The fuck? Are we supposed to look through _every_ volume?



Maybe you missed this post.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 28, 2012)

I have every volume up to 43. I'll give it a shot. First word of every page listed.

This is going to be a bitch.


----------



## Turrin (Aug 28, 2012)

If someone tells me the volumes that those quotes are from I'll see what I can do.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 28, 2012)

Awesome said:


> I have every volume up to 43. I'll give it a shot. First word of every page listed.
> 
> This is going to be a bitch.





lol or its all just volume 1


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> 186~196
> 
> 
> Important
> ...




The Volume includes those quotes at some point......



I'm guessing it's in one of those Tobi chapters when he was goofy.


----------



## navy (Aug 28, 2012)

Check only volume 1....look  for  the quotes.


----------



## Sacrass (Aug 28, 2012)

Old fogeys, old conservative people... Konoha elders. That's a given. Maybe the focus will change just a bit to Oro and Sauce, and they meet up with the elders.

The spotlight changes after, probably to Naruto and co. The expression used makes me think of a childish, excited character. Ya know, kinda like Naruto.


The numbers, I have no idea what they mean, but they're related to each one of those scenes. Oh, and 67.2 might mean a double panel of sorts? * and . can be used to symbolize a multiplication. Meaning we get 67 twice.


----------



## lucid1 (Aug 28, 2012)

are there pictures on the spines/fronts of the volumes that might match up with the two clues?

edit: scratch that they must be quotations


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> The Volume includes those quotes at some point......
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing it's in one of those Tobi chapters when he goofy.



Yes it does, but none of those quotes appear in any chapter.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Aug 28, 2012)

A group of elderly Uchiha, the one who started it all, is alive and well..


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Aug 28, 2012)

Obito you fogies its obitobi


----------



## ch1p (Aug 28, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> The hell is a fogey?



an extremely fussy, old-fashioned, or conservative person.

I was thinking it was volume 30 due to that... Chyo and Sasori.

The spotlight one is volume 34 because lol, Sasuke shows up.

I don't believe it is due to being so general though. It's quite a jump. I think these are usually more straigthforward.



jacamo said:


> well then i guess this fits, apart from the decimal
> 
> P = page number
> 
> ...



To be honest, I think the first corresponds to the first part of the chapter and the second to... well, to the second. Spotlight over here = Sasuke and Orochimaru. However, how do we reconcile old people? There are four people in the Obito fight, only Obito has the potential to an old person. The kage fight... I mean, Oonoki, Tsunade and Madara are old, but Gaara and Mei aren't.

Bah.



Sacrass said:


> The spotlight changes after, probably to Naruto and co. The expression used makes me think of a childish, excited character. Ya know, kinda like Naruto.



Oh good point.



> The numbers, I have no idea what they mean, but they're related to each one of those scenes. Oh, and 67.2 might mean a double panel of sorts? * and . can be used to symbolize a multiplication. Meaning we get 67 twice.



I was thinking double page for the percentage.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> Yes it does, but none of those quotes appear in any chapter.



Perhaps....  

In the beginning of the volume? With Kishi's writing?


----------



## mayumi (Aug 28, 2012)

LOLz it's rikudou sennin himself.

list all old dudes in the manga - sarutobi, danzou, elders.
chapter with uchiha flashback maybe.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 28, 2012)

Sacrass said:


> Old fogeys, old conservative people... Konoha elders. That's a given. Maybe the focus will change just a bit to Oro and Sauce, and they meet up with the elders.



Uchiha Kagami is an elder as well


----------



## vered (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> Yes it does, but none of those quotes appear in any chapter.



this is your worst troll yet Evil


----------



## jacamo (Aug 28, 2012)

☯The Heartbreak Kid☯ said:


> A group of elderly Uchiha, the one who started it all, is alive and well..



this is increasingly likely


----------



## Marsala (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> Yes it does, but none of those quotes appear in any chapter.



So it's in some interview or 4th wall breaking omake or advertisement or something?


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Perhaps....
> 
> In the beginning of the volume? With Kishi's writing?




 who knows!


----------



## daschysta (Aug 28, 2012)

Chapter 144

And the pages before it, talk in detail about Jiraiyas code.


----------



## Sacrass (Aug 28, 2012)

jacamo said:


> Uchiha Kagami is an elder as well



I guess you could consider him as well, but Homura and Koharu are noted for being important in the story of Konoha, and they're caracterized by their old-fashioned ways, like Danzo.


----------



## Red Raptor (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil ... You are just so... Deliciously Evil. 

And such a tease! LOL 

I've all the English Volumes too but I'm too ill to play this
Game today. Just gonna wait a few hours more for the chapter.


----------



## navy (Aug 28, 2012)

Where is Volume 1 online?


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> I'm checking each volume for those two quotes, with no luck.



It's only Volume 1!


----------



## Krippy (Aug 28, 2012)

Hopefully we switch back to Sasuke.  Madara is okay too. 

Sorry but this fight is just riddled with PnJ.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 28, 2012)

No, it's the volume with that quote in it. It's not in the chapters, which means it's in between, with Kishi's personal dialog.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

navy said:


> Where is Volume 1 online?



Viz's is nowhere.

Maybe someone's hosting some pages on his personal web space, but as far as full volume goes, don't think it's available anywhere.


----------



## Frawstbite (Aug 28, 2012)

Gotta be very bored to search through a bunch of volumes.

I'd rather just take a nap and wake up to actual spoilers, at least that'll feel like an instant.


----------



## jacekbn (Aug 28, 2012)

Someone take Volume 1 and first word on each page listed by Evil.
That seems the most obvious thing to do.
The one with .2 means that you're supposed to take the second word


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

jacekbn said:


> Someone take Volume 1 and first word on each page listed by Evil.
> That seems the most obvious thing to do.



I'm making maintaining number....


----------



## Third Armsas (Aug 28, 2012)

...The "Old Fogeys" line is from Kishi's blurb at the start of Volume 56. That one's relevant.

I don't yet know where the spotlight one is from.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 28, 2012)

P = page number

volume 1 - P32
volume 2 - P14
volume 3 - P15
volume 4 - P27
volume 5 - P97
volume 6 - P44
volume 7 - P77
volume 8 - P57
volume 9 - P76
volume 10 - P33
volume 11 - P64
volume 12 - P35
volume 13 - P112
volume 14 - P9
volume 15 - P130
volume 16 - P146
volume 17 - P87

"Spotlight!! Here! Over here!!"

volume 18 - P37
volume 19 - P95
volume 20 - P89
volume 21 - P48
volume 22 - P154
volume 23 - P177
volume 24 - P131
volume 25 - P175
volume 26 - P182
volume 27 - P151
volume 28 - P131
volume 29 - P99
volume 30 - P97
volume 31 - P57
volume 32 - P70
volume 33 - P102
volume 34 - P69
volume 35 - P144
volume 36 - P169
volume 37 - P131
volume 38 - P133
volume 39 - P64
volume 40 - P132
volume 41 - P69
volume 42 - P90
volume 43 - P67.2

sooooo whats the first word on each of those pages (in their respective volume)??


nah too much work, cant be it... or can it?


----------



## Orenji13 (Aug 28, 2012)

Guys, the "Too many old fogeys..." and "Spotlight!! Here! Over here!!" is part of Kishi's paragraphs at the beginning of volumes 56 and 57.


----------



## mayumi (Aug 28, 2012)

people who want tobi to be obito should just go check obito's pages. people who want tobi to be izuna/kagami whoever uchiha go check uchiha pages.

if the chapter actually skips to "those who know all" it is probably the elders.


----------



## ch1p (Aug 28, 2012)

Sutol said:


> It's only Volume 1!



The one I don't have. It's still 16? over here. I'm only buying it when it goes below 10?.


----------



## Azaleia (Aug 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Naruto: Spotlight!! Over here! Over here!!
Kishimoto Masashi

In this volume at last Naruto shows up, like the main character he is! I enjoy being able to draw him, as the NARUTO title implies! I've been told how the main character didn't do squat reluctant the main character was to do anything throughout any given volume of this manga. Well, now he's gonna be more active than ever!! ...I suppose...! ......Erm... I'm not sure... Can't tell the future, now, can I...? Oh, well......


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 28, 2012)

Orenji13 said:


> Guys, the "Too many old fogeys..." and "Spotlight!! Here! Over here!!" is part of Kishi's paragraphs at the beginning of volumes 56 and 57.



so it's 56 then 57. Ill get on it through manga reader.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 28, 2012)

The spotlight one is from a volume opening. When Kishimoto put the spotlight back on Naruto in vol 58 I think.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

Orenji13 said:


> Guys, the "Too many old fogeys..." and "Spotlight!! Here! Over here!!" is part of Kishi's paragraphs at the beginning of volumes 56 and 57.



How is that relevant though?


----------



## Third Armsas (Aug 28, 2012)

All of the numbers in the first set, before the spotlight line, come from pages in Volume 56. All of the numbers after that come from pages in Volume 57.


----------



## vered (Aug 28, 2012)

volume 56-57.
get going guys.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 28, 2012)

So...Naruto chapter?


----------



## mayumi (Aug 28, 2012)

on the other hand it could be the daimyous.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> So...Naruto chapter?



Huh? All the previous chapters were.

What's the point in telling us that?


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

Tobi is Obito


----------



## Orenji13 (Aug 28, 2012)

By using the first word on each page of the numbers Evil gave us in book 57, I think I got it.


P37 - T
P95 - O
P89 - B
P48 – I

P154 - I
P177 – S

P131 - O
P175 - B
P182 - I
P151 - T
P131 – O

P99 - W
P97 - I
P57 - T
P70 – H

P102 - H
P69 - A
P144 - L
P169 – F

P131 - O
P133 - L
P64 – D

P132 - F
P69 - A
P90 - C
P67.2 - E

go to each page number  in book 57 after the spotlight quote, and the first word on each page number is one letter?


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 28, 2012)

Well it was one of those recent volumes.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 28, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Huh? All the previous chapters were.
> 
> What's the point in telling us that?



I mean a Naruto-centered chapter. As in it's not switching over to something else yet.


----------



## navy (Aug 28, 2012)

Third Armsas said:


> All of the numbers in the first set, before the spotlight line, come from pages in Volume 56. All of the numbers after that come from pages in Volume 57.



Try it.


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 28, 2012)

Wait no. 56 starts with "The Kages Revived"

Nowhere on it's first page doe sit say "Old fogies"


----------



## ShadeX23 (Aug 28, 2012)

The numbers are probably separated into 2 sequences: one under the header of "Too Many Old Fogeys" and the other under the header, "Spotlight! Here, over here!" Under those 2 headers are numbers, and each number probably corresponds to a page in the Volume in which those phrases are found. 

Just a thought...... If I'm wrong I'll gladly shut up again, but this is just too entertaining


----------



## Gabe (Aug 28, 2012)

half old face so the crush side is old. bet he is half obito half old madara. so when he said he was madara he was actually not lying?


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

Tobi is Obito with half old face haha.


----------



## Turrin (Aug 28, 2012)

Well the quotes in evil's text ether refer to the Kishimoto speaks BS at the start of certain chapters, though I haven't found any of those quotes yet (found some Kishi speaks that might be loosely associated with them) or Evil is just saying the chapter starts out with Madara vs Gokage (Too many old people) and than half way through switches to Tobi vs Team Naruto (Spot light over here).


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 28, 2012)

Don't tell evil to give you something, he's already given us enough. A game, now you must entertain him.


----------



## lathia (Aug 28, 2012)

The one time where buying the volumes became useful.


----------



## Max Thunder (Aug 28, 2012)

The number represent the pages and you have to search for the first word from each of those pages from Volume 1 up until ''Spotlight over here'' then change to volume 57 and do the same process.

That's my guess.


----------



## daschysta (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't know how the pages of the manga online match up, but p 39 of the first chap online

Chapter 144

Here over here?


----------



## Orenji13 (Aug 28, 2012)

I can't seem to translate the one for book 56... Anyone have that one?


----------



## mayumi (Aug 28, 2012)

Orenji13 said:


> By using the first word on each page of the numbers Evil gave us in book 57, I think I got it.
> 
> 
> P37 - T
> ...



Are you Evil himself?


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 28, 2012)

Orenji13 said:


> Guys, the "Too many old fogeys..." and "Spotlight!! Here! Over here!!" is part of Kishi's paragraphs at the beginning of volumes 56 and 57.



so each seperated set of numbers come from vol. 56 & 57 respectively ? get to work people!


----------



## lucid1 (Aug 28, 2012)

Orenji13 said:


> By using the first word on each page of the numbers Evil gave us in book 57, I think I got it.
> 
> 
> P37 - T
> ...



please don't be true


----------



## vered (Aug 28, 2012)

so his half old face is madara?
tobi has half Madara face?
and the hidden part is tobi's?


----------



## Deadway (Aug 28, 2012)

Orenji13 said:


> By using the first word on each page of the numbers Evil gave us in book 57, I think I got it.
> 
> 
> P37 - T
> ...



ha...ha...........yeah..................not surprised.


----------



## crystalblade13 (Aug 28, 2012)

so...did Orenji13 get it, guys?


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

Tobi is obito with half old face?


----------



## Orenji13 (Aug 28, 2012)

mayumi said:


> Are you Evil himself?



haha no xD I was a lurker until about 10 minutes ago when I think I cracked the code and quickly made an account


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

Gabe said:


> half old face so the crush side is old. bet he is half obito half old madara. so when he said he was madara he was actually not lying?



I don't see Madara mentioned anywhere.

Tobi is Obito with half old face.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 28, 2012)

Didn't Kishimoto mention the old fogeys when he said he's putting Naruto back into the spotlight?


----------



## Stormcloak (Aug 28, 2012)

so obito huh


----------



## Third Armsas (Aug 28, 2012)

Orenji13 said:


> By using the first word on each page of the numbers Evil gave us in book 57, I think I got it.
> 
> 
> P37 - T
> ...



IT'S TRUE. IT'S FUCKING TRUE. OH MY GOD IT WORKS. I have volume 57 open in front of me right now. It's actually correct. 

Orenji13 Soloes


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 28, 2012)

This is hilarious if true.

This was a fake spoiler years ago when Tobi supposedly showed his face to Sasuke.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 28, 2012)

Orenji13 said:


> By using the first word on each page of the numbers Evil gave us in book 57, I think I got it.
> 
> 
> P37 - T
> ...



you deserve cookies

ONTO VOLUME 56


----------



## vered (Aug 28, 2012)

so confirmed to be Obito.what we all thought from the start of part 2 to possible be true.
someone figure out volume 56.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 28, 2012)

Orenji13 said:


> I can't seem to translate the one for book 56... Anyone have that one?


Apparently that's where the "old fogeys" line comes from.


----------



## Sacrass (Aug 28, 2012)

Orenji13 said:


> By using the first word on each page of the numbers Evil gave us in book 57, I think I got it.
> 
> 
> P37 - T
> ...



It's Evil. Go home, folks... We failed.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

Are we sure he's isn't bluffing?


----------



## Gabe (Aug 28, 2012)

Sutol said:


> I don't see Madara mentioned anywhere.
> 
> Tobi is Obito with half old face.



yeah just thinking i know it was mentioned just wondering about the old face part. i was just thinking which old guy could be. cause i doubt tobi is old cause kakashi is not. so i was thinking maybe the old gut is not tobi maybe madara.  any ideas?


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 28, 2012)

And so the shitstorm begins, Tobi is Obito


----------



## Marsala (Aug 28, 2012)

Did Evil absolutely confirm that this is a real spoiler, or just his prediction?


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

You guys are still missing the first part.

The old face is basically what we saw of right face, old scarred whatever you want to call it.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 28, 2012)

OH SHIT, WHAT IF KAKASHI HAS HALF AN OLD FACE. His lips must be disfigured or someshit .

Kakashi=OBITO


----------



## Deadway (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil, I think it's about time to spoil the chapter now.


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

Long flash back the n?


----------



## ShadeX23 (Aug 28, 2012)

"Tobi is Obito with half old face".... fah duck does that mean? Unless Obito isn't just Obito... perhaps becoming a Madara clone? Or something else.... his dark skin tone on his face looks similar to Hashirama's... hmm...


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm going back to Master Chef


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 28, 2012)

So there's no way for online readers to figure this out, right?


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> You guys are still missing the first part.
> 
> The old face is basically what we saw of right face, old scarred whatever you want to call it.



ROFL NO WAY, I swear I've seen an avatar on one the users here with such a face.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> You guys are still missing the first part.
> 
> The old face is basically what we saw of right face, old scarred whatever you want to call it.



Scarred is better. Half old is bizarre. How could someone get a half old face?


----------



## vered (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> You guys are still missing the first part.
> 
> The old face is basically what we saw of right face, old scarred whatever you want to call it.



but how did he get it?part is young and part is old.why?


----------



## Gabe (Aug 28, 2012)

oh okay so scarred face makes sense because of the rock


----------



## Nic (Aug 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Tobi is obito with half old face?



wtf?


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Long flash back the n?



Long flash back then Tobi is Obito with half old face


----------



## Wez ★ (Aug 28, 2012)

That sounds incredibly shit.


----------



## KnightGhost (Aug 28, 2012)

So you guys finally got it? I knew it from the begining but i thought id help Evil out for drama


----------



## Lurko (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes tobi is obitio bitches!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jiraiya4Life (Aug 28, 2012)

Orenji13 said:


> By using the first word on each page of the numbers Evil gave us in book 57, I think I got it.
> 
> 
> P37 - T
> ...



...Well that seems believable


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 28, 2012)

i think the OLD Face part, is really just his crush damaged side


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 28, 2012)

Orenji13 said:


> By using the first word on each page of the numbers Evil gave us in book 57, I think I got it.
> 
> 
> P37 - T
> ...



Now I wish I bought all the volumes to see this for myself. Too lazy to attempt it online.


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> Long flash back then Tobi is Obito with half old face



Guess I should have looked at volume 56 first.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Aug 28, 2012)

mayumi said:


> Are you Evil himself?



Who  says" I think I got"  when the clearly have the message? 
troll

If I figured out Evil's clues I'd be on my high horse for the next 36 hours.


----------



## Third Armsas (Aug 28, 2012)

Someone repost the page list. I'll start going through the Volume 56 segment. Although I'm not sure what it could add, now that we've deciphered the 57 bit.


----------



## Orenji13 (Aug 28, 2012)

I got the translation for book 56, however it's just a bunch of jumbled letters for the most part... anyone else got it yet?


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 28, 2012)

I wonder what the flashback is about.


----------



## Deva Path (Aug 28, 2012)

It really is Obito? Can't wait to see the story behind all this. 

I personally wanted it to be Izuna but let's see where Kishi goes with this.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 28, 2012)

To be fair If I didn't say those quotes were part of the volume, you guys would have never figured this shit out


----------



## lucid1 (Aug 28, 2012)

i think i just lost $100. feels bad man


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

Orenji13 said:


> I got the translation for book 56, however it's just a bunch of jumbled letters for the most part... anyone else got it yet?



Volume 56: Long flash back then...
Volume 57: Tobi is Obito with half old face.


----------



## ch1p (Aug 28, 2012)

I can't say if the new guys are legit. I don't have the recent volumes because they are the most expensive. The ones I have are all around the middle of the series. Almost all from 5~50. I just checked prices for 56 & 57, they are 10,15?  Fucking FNAC. They will be the ruin of me.

Since Evil says nothing, I'm going to say, legit for now?

EDIT: Evil confirmed.

What about the first part? What volume could it be?


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

Izuna theorists?

Hellooooooooooo?

Hahaha.


----------



## vered (Aug 28, 2012)

so we get flashback to explain how he survived.
i guess Madara saved him or zetsu.he took after Madara plan.
it still dosent explain his use or lack of use of the Rinnegan,we he hasnt been able to upgrade his own eye to it etc..
not to mention the holes this revelation creates.


----------



## Moon Fang (Aug 28, 2012)

So the other half (left side) is Obitos face ?


----------



## shintebukuro (Aug 28, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> I wonder what the flashback is about.



It'll be about Tobi. A summary of the years that we've seen him with his mask, all to lead up to the revelation of his face.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 28, 2012)

Tobi is Obito with half old face

holy fucknuts i hope its just his body


----------



## Orenji13 (Aug 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Volume 56: Long flash back then...
> Volume 57: Tobi is Obito with half old face.



Yep! That basically matches with what I got!  Awesome, now that is solved...


----------



## dream (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> Long flash back then Tobi is Obito with half old face



Sounds like an interesting chapter.


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

This is so lame.


----------



## lucid1 (Aug 28, 2012)

i still can't comprehend how it can be obito


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 28, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> I can't say if the new guys are legit. I don't have the recent volumes because they are the most expensive. The ones I have are all around the middle of the series. Almost all from 5~50. I just checked prices for 56 & 57, they are 10,15?  Fucking FNAC. They will be the ruin of me.
> 
> Since Evil says nothing, I'm going to say, legit for now?



Each?


----------



## Turrin (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil what does the other side of Tobi's face look like?


----------



## crystalblade13 (Aug 28, 2012)

so...is the chapter good, evil?


----------



## MYJC (Aug 28, 2012)

LOL, so after all this time it's Obito. 

I can't WAIT to see the forums tomorrow.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 28, 2012)

hope everything is explained good. especially the age thing


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

Turrin said:


> Evil what does the other side of Tobi's face look like?



Old, lol.


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

Turrin said:


> Evil what does the other side of Tobi's face look like?



Like what we've seen when the mask has been blown off that part.

Oh you guys, getting so excited.

I can't wait.


----------



## shintebukuro (Aug 28, 2012)

Just a heads up, guys:

There will be tons of "Kishimoto is a bad writer" topics this week. Because that's what people do when they get crushed by the author. lol


----------



## Third Armsas (Aug 28, 2012)

And here I said I wasn't going to spoil this chapter.

Oh well. This was too much fun. XD


----------



## ch1p (Aug 28, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Izuna theorists?
> 
> Hellooooooooooo?
> 
> Hahaha.



You whore. You said before we wouldn't be seeing Obito for two chapters.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

We've already seen this:





I told you there was nothing to get excited about.

It's over.


----------



## daschysta (Aug 28, 2012)

Someone with volume 56 should apply the same Cipher, I would but I only read them online..


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 28, 2012)

vered said:


> so we get flashback to explain how he survived.
> i guess Madara saved him or zetsu.he took after Madara plan.
> *it still dosent explain* his use or lack of use of the Rinnegan,we he hasnt been able to upgrade his own eye to it etc..
> not to mention the holes this revelation creates.



Even if I were a centipede I couldn't count on my limbs the things it doesn't explain.

But oh yea, EVERY problem about Tobito can be solved by "Time Travel!" and "Nagato Part 2!"


----------



## Turrin (Aug 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Old, lol.


That's the fucked up left side we always see, I want to know what the right side we never get to see looks like.


----------



## Frawstbite (Aug 28, 2012)

shintebukuro said:


> Just a heads up, guys:
> 
> There will be tons of "Kishimoto is a bad writer" topics this week. Because that's what people do when they get crushed by the author. lol



Before even giving him a chance to explain himself. 

Mankind is silly.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> Like what we've seen when the mask has been blown off that part.
> 
> Oh you guys, getting so excited.
> 
> I can't wait.



It's that disappointing?


----------



## T-Bag (Aug 28, 2012)

he's not obito, evil is trolling u guys


----------



## Deva Path (Aug 28, 2012)

The other half of his face is probably just some Zetsu goo...


----------



## Awesome (Aug 28, 2012)

Turrin said:


> That's the fucked up left side we always see, I want to know what the right side we never get to see looks like.



... Obito?

Because he is part old, and that's the part we've seen.


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> Like what we've seen when the mask has been blown off that part.
> 
> Oh you guys, getting so excited.
> 
> I can't wait.



Is the flashback interesting at all? Or mostly stuff we've seen already? Not like Kishi hasn't done it before.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 28, 2012)

Tobi is Obito, and Obito is Two-Face.


----------



## BroKage (Aug 28, 2012)

While many people were predicting Obito, I was one of the few to guess (or at least post the guess) that the reason the right side of Tobi's face was hidden against Konan was because it was young.

Feeling smug.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 28, 2012)

inb4 Evil decides to troll us once and for all and give us fake spoilers and it cuts to Sasuke


----------



## Turrin (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> Like what we've seen when the mask has been blown off that part.
> 
> Oh you guys, getting so excited.
> 
> I can't wait.


I'm talking about the Rinnegan side, we have never seen much if at all of that side of his face. Does it just look normal? No Zetsu crap or nothing?


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 28, 2012)

Obito has the strongest skull in the manga, most importantly finally Uchiha > Earth element.


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

Obito wields the Rinnegan, unforgivable.


----------



## Midomaru (Aug 28, 2012)

Sounds actually possible. 
If tobi has a zetsu body it all fits.

-2 different halves
-2 different personalities (goofy/serious)


----------



## Nic (Aug 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> This is so lame.



this is so great.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 28, 2012)

So they won eh? Kudos to them. Your iron wills have prevailed, Tobito theorists. Go, claim your prize.

It was an honor debating with you, and I declare defeat.


----------



## Sareth (Aug 28, 2012)

If Tobi is Obito with half old face, that basically confirms that some old dude is sharing his body with him. I also think that this old dude is in control.


*Spoiler*: __ 



<--


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 28, 2012)

Fuckin Kishitmoto. Obito. OBITO.

Corny. Which he must have realized, keeping Madara around to continue on as the villain once this scrub is dealt with.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> You whore. You said before we wouldn't be seeing Obito for two chapters.



Evil lead me to believe that.


----------



## Moon Fang (Aug 28, 2012)

If Kishi can make it contain some sense without retconning everything I'll let him off


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't think it's old so much as it's damage and scarred from being crushed.

Which means that second rock-cave-in didn't hit him.

Which means he Teleported to his dimension and unlocked his MS all the way back during that Arc (Otherwise, he would have went to Kakashi and Co.)

My opinion = Time flows different inside Tobi's dimension, most likely slower than inside the real world.

In there, he was able to heal over a period of months/years, but on the outside maybe a day passed.

Somehow he hooks up with Madara, and they use this Time Delay effect for Madara to train Obito. 

Explains the "how long I've waited for this?!" comment among other things.


----------



## ch1p (Aug 28, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Each?



Yes! I usually buy them when they hit 9.90?.  It's so expensive and with all the other things I need like to spend money on, I just can't. Not when we're in recession.


----------



## T-Bag (Aug 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Obito wields the Rinnegan, unforgivable.



lol this guy with rinnegan


----------



## Wanderlust (Aug 28, 2012)

Well this is kind of boring.


----------



## shintebukuro (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm still hoping for my "Madara clone in Obito's body" theory to be true.



Klue said:


> Obito wields the Rinnegan, unforgivable.



Congrats on post # 40,000.


----------



## Orenji13 (Aug 28, 2012)

A part of me is extremely upset that Tobi could actually end up being Obito. Kishi better have the best flashback story coming, cause this needs one good explanation.


----------



## mayumi (Aug 28, 2012)

why obito though? he was a cool guy 
his quote that he delivered to kakashi in gaiden was awesome.

poor kakashi but i can't believe the same obito dropped baby naruto the minute he was born and tried to blow him up.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Aug 28, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> lol this guy with rinnegan



That's a flattering picture.


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

shintebukuro said:


> I'm still hoping for my "Madara clone in Obito's body" theory to be true.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on post # 40,000.



And I wasted it on Obito, fuck!!


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 28, 2012)

I feel like crying, with sadness.

Why Kishi, why! So predictable!


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 28, 2012)

Obito > Nagato 

It really happened


----------



## son_michael (Aug 28, 2012)

So I'm assuming when evil said "half old or scarred whatever" <--(not a direct quote guys)

means that he just sees half of tobi's face and it looks like its full of all wrinkles?


----------



## daschysta (Aug 28, 2012)

It's over. We won!


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 28, 2012)

start the obito is tobi party now guys ? i think so


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 28, 2012)

How is Kishi gonna explain Madara knowing Obito? Fucking weird.


----------



## Sareth (Aug 28, 2012)

daschysta said:


> It's over. We won!


Don't get ahead of yourself.


----------



## daschysta (Aug 28, 2012)

son_michael said:


> So I'm assuming when evil said "half old or scarred whatever" <--(not a direct quote guys)
> 
> means that he just sees half of tobi's face and it looks like its full of all wrinkles?



Guessing the wrinkles are scars.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

son_michael said:


> So I'm assuming when evil said "half old or scarred whatever" <--(not a direct quote guys)
> 
> means that he just sees half of tobi's face and it looks like its full of all wrinkles?



It's the part we've already seen. 

The left part is young, the right part is old.


----------



## Wanderlust (Aug 28, 2012)

mayumi said:


> why obito though? he was a cool guy
> his quote that he delivered to kakashi in gaiden was awesome.
> 
> poor kakashi but i can't believe the same obito dropped baby naruto the minute he was born and tried to blow him up.



I don't know why, but the way you put it made me crack up.


----------



## ch1p (Aug 28, 2012)

commemoration ice cream it is


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm curious as to see how exactly Kishi's going to explain this. Let's hope he makes it good.


----------



## Jiraiya4Life (Aug 28, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> start the obito is tobi party now guys ? i think so



Aww Yeeaaah, I'v been waiting for this moment


----------



## Frawstbite (Aug 28, 2012)

I always knew because they had similar hair.


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 28, 2012)

I now find myself cheering for Naruto. Disgusted at my original username.


----------



## vered (Aug 28, 2012)

he dosent really wields it successfully though.
he cant use the MS powers and cant use Madara's eye its fullest.
at this point its shaping out to be another Nagato.


----------



## Shakar (Aug 28, 2012)

Feels good


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 28, 2012)

Moon Fang said:


> If Kishi can make it contain some sense without retconning everything I'll let him off



Dude Kishi said in a recent interview (as in, last 3 months) that he hasn't been able to find a way to make it Kakashi's year yet.

If he couldn't find a way to make Kakashi relevant until like 8 weeks ago and he even admitted it, that kind of proves that it's a total retcon.


----------



## Moon Fang (Aug 28, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> I'm curious as to see how exactly Kishi's going to explain this. Let's hope he makes it good.



He better make it fucking good


----------



## KevKev (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm sorry Kishi but Future Evil Sasuke would had been better. Wayyyyy better


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

daschysta said:


> Guessing the wrinkles are scars.



Of course they are.

You can clearly see them here:



I said this ages ago!

Yet people were busy putting their fantasies ahead of them instead of facing reality.


----------



## T-Bag (Aug 28, 2012)

BlinkST said:


> Obito > Nagato
> 
> It really happened



well uchihas > uzumakis.. but he's not obito


----------



## vered (Aug 28, 2012)

anyway i think we can conclude that Madara is the final villan and Obito is about to convert to Narutos' TNJ.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 28, 2012)

Obito is Madara's son. Easy way for Kishi.


----------



## Turrin (Aug 28, 2012)

This should be a lesson to all of you. All mysteries in Kishi's manga can be solved by looking at the hair.


----------



## 8 (Aug 28, 2012)

so, its obito after all...


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

Sasuke said:


> I now find myself cheering for Naruto. Disgusted at my original username.



lol, what was your original username? Tobi?


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 28, 2012)

He's doing this for Rin. Calling it now.


----------



## BroKage (Aug 28, 2012)

When you realize that Kishi trolls all of his major villains, you aren't surprised by this stuff anymore.

Looking at how Oro, Pain, Danzo, and Kabuto were handled, your hopes for Tobi should've plummeted to zero. Mine's did and I easily accepted that he was Obito the second he started talking personal to Kakashi.

It would've been nice for Tobi to be an old Uchiha like the elder son or Izuna or Kagami so that we could learn more about the ninja world's history, but oh well. Obito will turn out to be a Madara flunky to hype him for the next arc.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 28, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> he's not obito, evil is trolling u guys



Putting aside Evil's posts and the whole decoding thing, the last few chapters have revealed a lot of hints that it is, in fact, Obito behind the mask. The most recent chapter being the biggest hint.

However, if Evil is trolling and the numbers he gave turns out to be spelling exactly what was posted here, that is a _really_ nice troll.



> How is Kishi gonna explain Madara knowing Obito? Fucking weird.


----------



## daschysta (Aug 28, 2012)

vered said:


> anyway i think we can conclude that Madara is the final villan and Obito is about to convert to Narutos' TNJ.



And give Kakashi his eye!


----------



## SonicTron (Aug 28, 2012)

so, spoiler thread is still empty, might as well dump some of the real shit now if youve got it


----------



## Turrin (Aug 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Dude Kishi said in a recent interview (as in, last 3 months) that he hasn't been able to find a way to make it Kakashi's year yet.
> 
> If he couldn't find a way to make Kakashi relevant until like 8 weeks ago and he even admitted it, that kind of proves that it's a total retcon.



That's not what he said. He said something more along the lines of him not finding the time yet to make Kakashi relevant. So really Kishi probably new Tobi = Obito, but he kept holding of the reveal that would make Kakashi relevant.

The war was probably a retecon and in Kishi's original "script" he had planned for Tobi to fight Team Naruto much sooner. Probably would have just had Tobi goto turtle island instead of buto.


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

I hope they just end Obito quickly - screw his backstory.




Palpatine said:


> He's doing this for Rin. Calling it now.



lol, on second thought.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh yea and give a major final villain a one in the databook for intelligence. A ONE.

Thinking ahead, Kishi. Thinking ahead.


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 28, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> well uchihas > uzumakis...


----------



## jgalt7 (Aug 28, 2012)

assuming we are not being trolled.....i see oro's hand in this....possibly madara resurrected obito using the rinnegan and that killed him and oro made upgrades......possibly putting parts of old madara into newly resurrected but incomplete obito........which is probably why oro has dna of madara that kabuto has.


----------



## ShadeX23 (Aug 28, 2012)

I think the real question now is going to be what the mystery surrounding Obito is. I think there's more to him than meets the eye, and he has a _relationship_ with Madara, in some way shape or form. I might be looking into it, but.. could Obito maybe be his _son_?! I'm the first to admit that it's horrible fan-fiction fodder, but... hey, who the hell knows anymore? I mean, if he's not becoming a Madara clone, and is younger than Madara, how else could he so intimately know his history? Furthermore, what would make him so special to be an accomplice of Madara/Zetsu?

....or the fact that they have a relationship could imply that they're lovers.....


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

Turrin said:


> This should be a lesson to all of you. All mysteries in Kishi's manga can be solved by looking at the hair.



No.

Only Obito's.

You've been blinded by your delusions.

I tried to guide you, you didn't follow.

Now you're gonna pay.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 28, 2012)

Well ive been waiting 5 years for this......

WOO HOO! IN YOUR FACE! SUCK IT! SUCK IT! SUCK IT! SUCK IT! SUCK IT! AND EAT IT, EAT IT AND LOOK AT YOURSELF IN THE MIRROR DIGEST THAT BITCHES!!


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

14 YEAR OLD OBITO >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> MINATO, THE GREAT HOKAGE! A REAL BLUFF!

HAHAHAHA!

HAHAH!

O YEA BABY!


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 28, 2012)

Obito and Nagato are half brothers.


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

Nagato took orders from Obito.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Aug 28, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> he's not obito, evil is trolling u guys


 Game over Dawg.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 28, 2012)

eh, i guess i can go sleep 

wake me up when obito gets killed or TNJ'd


----------



## Wanderlust (Aug 28, 2012)

Something is telling me that there's more to this 

I wouldn't be getting excited children.


----------



## ch1p (Aug 28, 2012)

Lemon sorbet, a little bitter... in loving memory of the tears of my enemies.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 28, 2012)

This guy cannot be the main villain, has nothing to do with Naruto. More related to Kakashi, even then, poor choice of reveal. Kishi's got shit load of explaining to do as to how this little kid Obito became Tobi and has all this vast knowledge about everything.


----------



## Moon Fang (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm not mad because he is Obito. I'm just mad if Kishi don't explain this right without it being total bullshit.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 28, 2012)

Madara used a Genjutsu on Obito (Same as what Itachi did on Sasuke) to show up all his memories (Of his fight with Hashirama, etc.) It's how he knows so much.

Madara also trained him personally to carry on his legacy because the splicing of Hashirama's DNA into his own had unknown side-effects and was slowly killing him. To stave off this, they spent most of their time in Obito's Space/Time dimension, in which time flows slower than the real world.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 28, 2012)

Congratulations for those who believed.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Aug 28, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> I'm sorry Kishi but Future Evil Sasuke would had been better. Wayyyyy better



Evil future Sasuke was awesome. I fell in love with the theory- meanwhile it's Kakashi's year.


----------



## Third Armsas (Aug 28, 2012)

Let it begin.


----------



## Sareth (Aug 28, 2012)

I love how everyone is ignoring the *OLD FACE* part, like it's got no significance to Tobi's identity what so ever. Silly people.


----------



## Turrin (Aug 28, 2012)

Sutol said:


> No.
> 
> Only Obito's.
> 
> ...



What are you talking about I have said Obito is the most likely candidate all along.


----------



## navy (Aug 28, 2012)

Obito failed  miserably fighting Minato


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 28, 2012)

Please Evil, if you hate Obito theories, I see why you are doing this


----------



## jgalt7 (Aug 28, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> eh, i guess i can go sleep
> 
> wake me up when obito gets killed or TNJ'd



lmao....pretty much....


----------



## Stormcloak (Aug 28, 2012)

lol obito summoned the juubi


----------



## ch1p (Aug 28, 2012)

Sutol said:


> 14 YEAR OLD OBITO >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> MINATO, THE GREAT HOKAGE! A REAL BLUFF!
> 
> HAHAHAHA!
> 
> ...



Feels good man.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 28, 2012)

Everyone! Get out your ASSPULL stamp, quick!! We're going to need it very soon


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 28, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> Please Evil, if you hate Obito theories, I see why you are doing this


lol, Evil's a Tobito believer. No chance.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

Turrin wasn't referring to you specifically, and you make 100 theories about everything!


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 28, 2012)

What's weird is, how the fuck does OBITO know about someone like Uchiha Madara? Minato been telling him bedtime stories?


----------



## Bonds (Aug 28, 2012)

Making my 1st post in months only to say:

*Haha, I fucking told you so! *

Ahem...good night.


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 28, 2012)

Tobi=Win was the name I signed up with.

Anyway, I'm curious how/if Obito vs Minato will be explained, that did not look like a young teenager.


----------



## mayumi (Aug 28, 2012)

vered said:


> anyway i think we can conclude that Madara is the final villan and Obito is about to convert to Narutos' TNJ.



F@#$ that tobito needs to get shit beaten out of him. i don't care if obito saved kakashi'a life. guy who wanted to blow up a baby needs to be beaten or trapped in another dimension going blind.


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 28, 2012)

navy said:


> Obito failed  miserably fighting Minato



now we know why, he probably didnt want to hurt his master


----------



## Spica (Aug 28, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> I feel like crying, with sadness.
> 
> Why Kishi, why! So predictable!



Predictable?  Have you SEENFall the theorists who came with anything that WASN'TFObito? The amount of denial, the "it's so obvious it cannot be" and "Obito theorists are delusional". If it was like hiding in plain sight.



It's been a fun ride people. Don't hate on Kishi so much. Not many fandoms can boost such a big debate and discussion over one character.


----------



## Turrin (Aug 28, 2012)

Sutol said:


> 14 YEAR OLD OBITO >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> MINATO, THE GREAT HOKAGE! A REAL BLUFF!
> 
> HAHAHAHA!
> 
> ...


Minato beat Tobi BTW. Also seriously doubt Tobi was 14yo back then, clearly there will be an explanation of this. So really it's Minato > Obito >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Your favorite character


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Dolohov27 (Aug 28, 2012)

Lol @ Minato not recognizing his own student. DEHYPE


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 28, 2012)

Ventus said:


> Something is telling me that there's more to this
> 
> I wouldn't be getting excited children.



Same. Too much doesn't add up. 

If this is honestly the big reveal, then Madara mindfucked Obito into tomorrow fifty times over, then jump-started his brain so it started functioning at a higher level on top of it. Kishi said that Madara was closely connected to Tobi, so if Tobi = Obito, he's almost confirmed to just be a total puppet. 

There's significantly more to it.


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

Sutol said:


> No.
> 
> Only Obito's.
> 
> ...



Oh...

Oh is that so?


----------



## jacamo (Aug 28, 2012)

Moon Fang said:


> I'm not mad because he is Obito. I'm just mad if Kishi don't explain this right without it being total bullshit.



how the fuck is Kishi going to explain all this shit? 

unless he isnt going to bother 



Sareth said:


> I love how everyone is ignoring the *OLD FACE* part, like it's got no significance to Tobi's identity what so ever. Silly people.



i agree there has to be more to this part


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 28, 2012)

Sasuke said:


> Tobi=Win was the name I signed up with.
> 
> Anyway, I'm curious how/if Obito vs Minato will be explained, that did not look like a young teenager.



actually it did, i always thought that the tobi that fought Minato seemed younger


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

vered said:


> anyway i think we can conclude that Madara is the final villan and Obito is about to convert to Narutos' TNJ.



lol it's clearly Sasuke.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Nagato took orders from Obito.


Where is your God now?


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> Oh...
> 
> Oh is that so?



That's the color of the hair.

Not the style.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Aug 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Same. Too much doesn't add up.
> 
> If this is honestly the big reveal, then Madara mindfucked Obito into tomorrow fifty times over, then jump-started his brain so it started functioning at a higher level on top of it. Kishi said that Madara was closely connected to Tobi, so if Tobi = Obito, he's almost confirmed to just be a total puppet.
> 
> There's significantly more to it.



PikaCheeka wanted Tobi to be Madara Real Bad. This is why she's including him in her theories so much.


I knows it


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 28, 2012)

Calling some Voldemort - Quirrel Twist.


----------



## jgalt7 (Aug 28, 2012)

all sensor types = FAIL


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 28, 2012)

If there is something more and I just admitted defeat for nothing someone is going to lose their testicles.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

NAGATO YOU BITCH OBITO IS YOUR GOD!


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

BlinkST said:


> [font"candara"]Where is your God now?[/font]



Died, shortly after raping the Juubi.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 28, 2012)

Is the "half old" face just scarred from the Rock(TM), or is it actually half old and Tobi is half-Obito half-Danzou or something crazy like that?


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 28, 2012)

YES EVIL!

YES!

Fuck I thought those were spoilers


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

Minato mistook Obito Uchiha, his own student, for Uchiha Madara.

Very good Minato.

LOL!


----------



## Turrin (Aug 28, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Turrin wasn't referring to you specifically, and you make 100 theories about everything!


Sure making theories are fun, but if your familiar at all with my post history I have been a defender of Tobi = Obito all this time. To all those guys say, not it can't be, because of X & Y reason that could be easily explained by the author.


----------



## yurilandia (Aug 28, 2012)

Obito 14 years > konoha/minato? xD


----------



## BroKage (Aug 28, 2012)

Sareth said:


> I love how everyone is ignoring the *OLD FACE* part, like it's got no significance to Tobi's identity what so ever. Silly people.


His face looks "old" because it got crushed by a rock. 

The time for hope is over.


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

Sutol said:


> NAGATO YOU BITCH OBITO IS YOUR GOD!



   

lol, Sutol - I hate you.


----------



## Evil (Aug 28, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> Please Evil, if you hate Obito theories, I see why you are doing this



Oh please.

I've been pushing Tobito since he appeared.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> Oh...
> 
> Oh is that so?



But... Naruto is Uzumaki and doesn't have red hair.

Clearly Minato cheated on Kushina with another woman and that's why Naruto is blond.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't know people. I support the Tobi = Obito theory fully 'cause all of the evidence pointing to him, but we still don't know for sure. 

Gotta wait for last piece of party decorations to be set up before we can celebrate. 

If its Obito, I hope the old/scarred part is there 'cause of the rock falling on him. If it isn't explained, I'll be disappointed.


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 28, 2012)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 408 (105 members and 303 guests)
HK-47, The Max, gentlechomp, Marsala, Tempest, Grendel, navy, Menacing Eyes, Bonds, yurilandia, Hexa, Tranquility, Third Armsas, shintebukuro, Azaleia, jdbzkh, ShadeX23, vered+, kenshiro2, Sareth, Orenji13, BlinkST, naijaboykev28, Shice, Turrin, Stormcloak, Rain Of Pain, Raventhal, ?, Schiffer, bloodbrother87, narutoispoppin, teamrocketspy621, Steph94, son_michael, killa60707, AoshiKun, Kagutsuchi, fpliii, ObitoUchiha111, Scarlet Plague, Ricky Sen, jacamo, Moon Fang, Sacrass, Red Queen, Jeαnne, gaiver, Kurama, Mickie, Ichiurto, ~Mystic Serenade~, Red Raptor, AlphaReaver+, Ender Wiggin, Deadway, Default, enix04, Mr Hayk, Spike_Shrike, eyeknockout, thinkingaboutlife, Motive, jacekbn, Nae-chan, MYJC, Chiara, kingcools, Shakar, Jiraiya4Life, Deva Path, flashyondy, Lightysnake, Chills Here


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Is the "half old" face just scarred from the Rock(TM), or is it actually half old and Tobi is half-Obito half-Danzou or something crazy like that?



SCARRED!

CAN'T YOU SEE:



Old young old young old young.

Is Naruto still a problem now Marsala? No right?


----------



## Turrin (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> Oh...
> 
> Oh is that so?



Don't forget Naruto's hair when compared to Minato also revealed that Minato was his father.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 28, 2012)

So Evil, how do we know it's him? Can we tell for ourselves by looking at his face, or does Kakashi point it out or something?


----------



## KevKev (Aug 28, 2012)

yurilandia said:


> Obito 14 years > konoha/minato? xD



Annnnnnnd this is why the Sharingan is broken


----------



## geG (Aug 28, 2012)

Well this thread exploded since the last time I was here

Sounds like a fun chapter


----------



## christoncrutches (Aug 28, 2012)

R.I.P. Naruto, it was fun while it lasted . . . fortunately I only lurked in this subforum and didn't invest as much time as I could've posting

back to Seinen manga


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 28, 2012)

Sutol said:


> NAGATO YOU BITCH OBITO IS YOUR GOD!


This man speaks the truth


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 28, 2012)

hold on...there was a flashback with old people, does it mean that madara was around?


----------



## Sareth (Aug 28, 2012)

Shice said:


> His face looks "old" because it got crushed by a rock.
> 
> The time for hope is over.


So having half your face _crushed_ by a rock makes it _scarred_?  

You people are morons. From Evil's spoiler, it's obvious that Obito is either half Madara or some other old dude.


----------



## Sacrass (Aug 28, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Minato mistook Obito Uchiha, his own student, for Uchiha Madara.



Was just thinking about that... It's really fucking retarded.


----------



## vered (Aug 28, 2012)

we are going to pass the 3000-4000 mark by the time the chapter actually comes out.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 28, 2012)

Sutol said:


> SCARRED!
> 
> CAN'T YOU SEE:
> Old young old young old young.
> ...



It's a problem, just not an insurmountable one. Anyway I was about 99% sure Tobi had Obito's face. But it was the other 1% that was interesting.


----------



## enix04 (Aug 28, 2012)

Dolohov27 said:


> Lol @ Minato not recognizing his own student. DEHYPE



lol @ no other sharingan/byakugan user noticing Tobi and Danzo had sharingan until it was relevant.


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

Sacrass said:


> Was just thinking about that... It's really fucking retarded.



Obito was crushed by rocks and believed to have died. He was wearing a mask, and managed feats only Madara was capable of.

Of course he did.


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 28, 2012)

So obito Killed his Master Minato ? WOW another clue, kishi sticks with the trend

Orochimaru > Sarutobi
Nagato > Jiraiya
Obito > Minato


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Fuck.



That will bite you in the ass.=/



> Obito is either half Madara or some other old dude.



Gonna go with something in the likes of this:

*Spoiler*: __ 





Except frontal.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 28, 2012)

Good to see Obito was scared of Itachi, he knew his limits


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 28, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> hold on...there was a flashback with old people, does it mean that madara was around?



Madara had to give Obito a brain. He had to take it from an old man, but...

It was Obito's only hope.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 28, 2012)

Lol, Darth Madara and Darth Obito will complete the Death Star!!!!!!


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 28, 2012)

So wait, is it Old Face with Scars? Or just an old face?

You guys are jumping the gun until we get some actual scans.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 28, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> So obito Killed his Master Minato ? WOW another clue, kishi sticks with the trend
> 
> Orochimaru > Sarutobi
> Nagato > Jiraiya
> Obito > Minato



Don't forget Sasuke > Kakashi, though Kakashi has been lucky.


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> So obito Killed his Master Minato ? WOW another clue, kishi sticks with the trend
> 
> Orochimaru > Sarutobi
> Nagato > Jiraiya
> Obito > Minato



Well, he didn't technically kill Minato. 

Technically.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 28, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> So obito Killed his Master Minato ? WOW another clue, kishi sticks with the trend
> 
> Orochimaru > Sarutobi
> Nagato > Jiraiya
> ...



........


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 28, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> So obito Killed his Master Minato ? WOW another clue, kishi sticks with the trend
> 
> Orochimaru > Sarutobi
> Nagato > Jiraiya
> Obito > Minato



But technically Tobi/Obito never killed Minato; he sacrificed himself.

EDIT:

DAMN IT! Beaten to the post.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 28, 2012)

Raventhal said:


> Lol, Darth Madara and Darth Obito will complete the Death Star!!!!!!



I can imagine next chapter, Madara appears next to Tobi.
"Son, you have done me proud"


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 28, 2012)

Obito shat on Minato and Nagato? 

holy shit


----------



## Nic (Aug 28, 2012)

probably means scared face.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 28, 2012)

If Tobi has a > on his chin, then he's half Danzou.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara had to give Obito a brain. He had to take it from an old man, but...
> 
> It was Obito's only hope.





btw it could mean that the masked man that itachi met was madara


----------



## ch1p (Aug 28, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> But technically Tobi/Obito never killed Minato; he sacrificed himself.



So did Hiruzen.

Being responsible seems more accurate.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Aug 28, 2012)

Marsala said:


> But... Naruto is Uzumaki and doesn't have red hair.
> 
> Clearly Minato cheated on Kushina with another woman and that's why Naruto is blond.





MIND = BLOWN


----------



## Nic (Aug 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Well, he didn't technically kill Minato.
> 
> Technically.



Same with Sarutobi.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Again, can we wait until scans before the shitstorm begins?


----------



## KevKev (Aug 28, 2012)

The only thing I got from the spoilers is Izubito.


----------



## Nic (Aug 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara had to give Obito a brain. He had to take it from an old man, but...
> 
> It was Obito's only hope.



Wow, someone is livid.


----------



## Turrin (Aug 28, 2012)

I really don't know why people assume Obito was 14. Ether Gaiden happened quite a few years before Kyuubi attack or Obito was training in his S/T dimension/hyperbolic time chamber. Maybe a little bit of both.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 28, 2012)

so Kishi is going to make Minato look like a complete moron for not even recognising his own student?? nah im not buying that

its Obito's body being controlled by Kagami or someone else


----------



## Hexa (Aug 28, 2012)

Is there actually a switch to Sasuke/Orochimaru, or was that "prediction" just a red herring?


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh Jeanny jeanny.



Oh.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 28, 2012)

Well, we know OBito lied to Konan at least lol.  Or Nagato's eyes aren't literally Madara's


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Fuck.



Come on Klue. he clearly went into a time warp.

It's why he had to wait so long. 
It's why the Kyuubi recognized him. 
It's why he became a grown man in a year. 
It's why he knew Torune's father. 
It's why he has a crush on Hashirama. 
It's why he cares about VotE. 
It's why he gives a shit about Sasuke and Naruto fighting. 
It's why he suddenly became a gen- ...oh wait, guess no amount of time could fix those last few things.


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> The only thing I got from the spoilers is Izubito.



lol, it's the only thing that makes sense.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Aug 28, 2012)

Zetsu will be the key.. All the data he records from fights gets viewed/transferred to Tobito.  Adding to his experience.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

Hexa said:


> Is there actually a switch to Sasuke/Orochimaru, or was that "prediction" just a red herring?



Evil still has to give a clear answer on that.

Not sure why he bothered with it if it wasn't true.


----------



## daschysta (Aug 28, 2012)

jacamo said:


> so Kishi is going to make Minato look like a complete moron for not even recognising his own student?? nah im not buying that
> 
> its Obito's body being controlled by Kagami or someone else



That's why the intimate insight into Kakashi's neurosis and the familiarity hints right?

Totally Kagami.


----------



## narutoispoppin (Aug 28, 2012)

remember this guy? 



Im leaning toward Obito sharing the same fate as Greed did.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 28, 2012)

Tobi gets rasengan'd in the face and has a flashback. Nice wake up call from Naruto.


----------



## Nic (Aug 28, 2012)

Turrin said:


> I really don't know why people assume Obito was 14. Ether Gaiden happened quite a few years before Kyuubi attack or Obito was training in his S/T dimension/hyperbolic time chamber. Maybe a little bit of both.



yeah i think the S/T dimension will be used by Kishi to explain most of the plot holes.


----------



## Sareth (Aug 28, 2012)

Sutol, I am going to laugh in your face when you realize you were only half right.

DUDE, WHAT DOES "TOBI IS OBITO *WITH HALF OLD FACE*" tell you? Think, people, think.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 28, 2012)

jacamo said:


> so Kishi is going to make Minato look like a complete moron for not even recognising his own student?? nah im not buying that
> 
> its Obito's body being controlled by Kagami or someone else



How would he know? He wore a mask. He used abilities he never saw before. Obito is also using ZetsuGoop as his arms, he was completely changed.

It's not unreasonable to assume Obito, was far older than Minato was because of the nature of his Dimension. He could have spent 50 years in there, while a simple year passed in the real world.


----------



## navy (Aug 28, 2012)

jacamo said:


> so Kishi is going to make Minato look like a complete moron for not even recognising his own student?? nah im not buying that
> 
> its Obito's body being controlled by Kagami or someone else



Kakashi didnt recognize him either and they share sharingan  chakra.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 28, 2012)

Sareth said:


> Sutol, I am going to laugh in your face when you realize you were only half right.
> 
> DUDE, WHAT DOES "TOBI IS OBITO *WITH HALF OLD FACE*" tell you? Think, people, think.



That Evil confused the scars as wrinkles and assumed it was an old face.

Only half his face was crushed.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 28, 2012)

o.o The game didn't last as long as I thought it would.

Well, let me get this out of the way:

Booooooo!!! >:x


----------



## KevKev (Aug 28, 2012)

Sareth said:


> Sutol, I am going to laugh in your face when you realize you were only half right.
> 
> DUDE, WHAT DOES "TOBI IS OBITO *WITH HALF OLD FACE*" tell you? Think, people, think.



Exactly. It's Izubito.


----------



## daschysta (Aug 28, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> How would he know? He wore a mask. He used abilities he never saw before. Obito is also using ZetsuGoop as his arms, he was completely changed.
> 
> It's not unreasonable to assume Obito, was far older than Minato was because of the nature of his Dimension. He could have spent 50 years in there, while a simple year passed in the real world.



Half old face implies that half his face looks not old. Whatever old means, literally being old, or scarred etc ...


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 28, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Oh Jeanny jeanny.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.


The flashback seems to be about how obito became tobi, and it talks about old people. We know that obito and madara know each other so if obito didnt time-travel, he someway met madara, madara was alive until at least obito got crushed so. 

since hair is everything in this manga, perhaps who itachi met was really madara.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> How would he know? He wore a mask. He used abilities he never saw before. Obito is also using ZetsuGoop as his arms, he was completely changed.
> 
> It's not unreasonable to assume Obito, was far older than Minato was because of the nature of his Dimension. He could have spent 50 years in there, while a simple year passed in the real world.


Then why weren't Fu and Torune a couple decades older after being tossed out of Tobi's dimension?


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 28, 2012)

Sareth said:


> Sutol, I am going to laugh in your face when you realize you were only half right.
> 
> DUDE, WHAT DOES "TOBI IS OBITO *WITH HALF OLD FACE*" tell you? Think, people, think.



That his other face half isn't old.


----------



## Sareth (Aug 28, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> That Evil confused the scars as wrinkles and assumed it was an old face.
> 
> Only half his face was crushed.


Yeah, because Evil is stupid enough to mix up scars with wrinkles, right?


----------



## son_michael (Aug 28, 2012)

Sareth said:


> So having half your face _crushed_ by a rock makes it _scarred_?
> 
> You people are morons. From Evil's spoiler, it's obvious that Obito is either half Madara or some other old dude.



Stop talking Sareth, You are only embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

Hyperbolic time chambers? Come on.


----------



## NW (Aug 28, 2012)

Orenji13 said:


> By using the first word on each page of the numbers Evil gave us in book 57, I think I got it.
> 
> 
> P37 - T
> ...


FUCK YEAH!!!



Menacing Eyes said:


> So they won eh? Kudos to them. Your iron wills have prevailed, Tobito theorists. Go, claim your prize.
> 
> It was an honor debating with you, and I declare defeat.


Thanks! 




			
				jacamo said:
			
		

> so Kishi is going to make Minato look like a complete moron for not even recognising his own student?? nah im not buying that


Why are you surprised? Minato's always been an idiot! 



> its Obito's body being controlled by Kagami or someone else


According to your theory, Kagami is Obito's father. So he's possessing his own son's body? That's so sick! 

Also, why would anyone WANT to possess the body of some half crushed Uchiha teen instead of just taking his eye?

He's Obito. Face it.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Come on Klue. he clearly went into a time warp.
> 
> It's why he had to wait so long.
> It's why the Kyuubi recognized him.
> ...



Except we know Madara knows Tobi aka Obito. Madara could explain all those things via a Genjutsu, the same way Itachi showed Sasuke about Madara and Izuna.


----------



## daschysta (Aug 28, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> The flashback seems to be about how obito became tobi, and it talks about old people. We know that obito and madara know each other so if obito didnt time-travel, he someway met madara, madara was alive until at least obito got crushed so.
> 
> since hair is everything in this manga, perhaps who itachi met was really madara.



ARe you referring to the "old fogies" thing?

That wasn't a reference to the content of the chapter, but instead a clue to determine which volume to apply the cipher on.


----------



## Summers (Aug 28, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Again, can we wait until scans before the shitstorm begins?



Actually the shitstorm has been pretty tame.  Probably because people are waiting for the scans.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 28, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> The flashback seems to be about how obito became tobi, and it talks about old people. We know that obito and madara know each other so if obito didnt time-travel, he someway met madara, madara was alive until at least obito got crushed so.
> 
> since hair is everything in this manga, perhaps who itachi met was really madara.



The "Too many old fogeys" was just Evil's hint to which volume his spoiler came from.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 28, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> How would he know? He wore a mask. He used abilities he never saw before. Obito is also using ZetsuGoop as his arms, he was completely changed.
> 
> It's not unreasonable to assume Obito, was far older than Minato was because of the nature of his Dimension. He could have spent 50 years in there, while a simple year passed in the real world.



he should at least recognise his fighting style 

and since when has time travel *not *been able to explain anything?


----------



## Marsala (Aug 28, 2012)

The sad part is, people have been predicting that Obito was the Akatsuki leader since part ONE.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Guys, we're still jumping the gun. Half his face is Obito, the other is aged. Its possible Obito's body was just used as a template.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 28, 2012)

Sareth said:


> Sutol, I am going to laugh in your face when you realize you were only half right.
> 
> DUDE, WHAT DOES "TOBI IS OBITO *WITH HALF OLD FACE*" tell you? Think, people, think.



DUDE HIS EYE and body survived!  That easily means his face likely did too even if jacked by rocks. 

He also said scar or old.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 28, 2012)

I swear this guy can use Time traveling. I just know it.


----------



## Lovely (Aug 28, 2012)

This is very amusing.


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

jacamo said:


> he should at least recognise his fighting style
> 
> and since when has time travel *not *been able to explain anything?



Recognize his fighting style, how? Obito didn't utilize space/time ninjutsu during his time under Minato.


----------



## Summers (Aug 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Come on Klue. he clearly went into a time warp.
> 
> It's why he had to wait so long.
> It's why the Kyuubi recognized him.
> ...


I would like to wait for the scans. Sadly if it does turn out to be Obito none of this will be explained.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 28, 2012)

People have been suspecting Obito to be alive since chapter 16, if you count predicting that the "goggle guy" would show up.

Granted, people also predicted the same about Minato's two teammates.


----------



## Sareth (Aug 28, 2012)

Raventhal said:


> DUDE HIS EYE and body survived!  That easily means his face likely did too even if jacked by rocks.
> 
> He also said scar or old.


No, his spoiler said "Tobi is Obito with half old face". I am going to assume that Evil is not retarded and that this spoiler is correct, hence, the wrinkles are not scars.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 28, 2012)

And then one reminds the moment, in which in Gaiden Obito being the one who was almost killed by a person (sole person) using the very same Jutsu as Zetsu.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil future Sasuke 

Evil Future Obito....

nah Evil Future Sasuke has a melody to it when you say it.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 28, 2012)

jacamo said:


> he should at least recognise his fighting style
> 
> and since when has time travel *not *been able to explain anything?



Tobi's fighting style revolves entirely around his S/T Ninjutsu, something he never had around Minato.


----------



## NW (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm so loving these early shitstorms! 

And now all the butthurt haters are gonna quit cuz things didn't go their way and Tobi's not who they wanted him to be! 

They won't even give Kishi a chance to explain because they consider themselves above him when they're not the ones writing this manga!


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 28, 2012)

Sareth said:


> No, his spoiler said "Tobi is Obito with half old face". I am going to assume that this spoiler is correct, hence, the wrinkles are not scars.



He later said scarred or old.  STop being in denial lol.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 28, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Except we know Madara knows Tobi aka Obito. Madara could explain all those things via a Genjutsu, the same way Itachi showed Sasuke about Madara and Izuna.



So what? Did he genjutsu Obito into having a homoerotic interest in Hashirama? Pretty sure Madara isn't the sharing kind. 

That and genjutsu-ing Obito into caring that Sasuke and Naruto fight and making him upset enough about VotE to go sulk at the valley is pretty unnecessary. 

Madara can tell the stories. He can't make someone give a shit, and if he can, I don't see why he'd bother. That would require some massive explanations.


----------



## daschysta (Aug 28, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Guys, we're still jumping the gun. Half his face is Obito, the other is aged. Its possible Obito's body was just used as a template.



If it is "just a template" then his interactions with Kakashi make little sense in the context of the story. Kishi made it pretty clear that Tobi was enjoying torturing Kakashi, it appeared to be personal. Why would anyone but a very bitter Obito behave in such a manner. It was very different than his usual musings and knowledgability.


----------



## Grimbold (Aug 28, 2012)

The interesting part is: how in the world can obito be relevant to the main story? So far he's just some part of Kakashi's childhood.

It's going to be one hell of an asspull...


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 28, 2012)

Marsala said:


> The "Too many old fogeys" was just Evil's hint to which volume his spoiler came from.


i see

i wonder if there is a particular reason to why evil picked these two volumes though

and the problem still stands, how madara and obito know each other?

obito might really have fucked up when he was training his MS


----------



## son_michael (Aug 28, 2012)

Sareth said:


> No, his spoiler said "Tobi is Obito with half old face". I am going to assume that this spoiler is correct, hence, the wrinkles are not scars.



why in the world would he have an old face? Evil clarified that it could be old or scarred so basically its going to be scarred


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 28, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Guys, we're still jumping the gun. Half his face is Obito, the other is aged. Its possible Obito's body was just used as a template.



But he's been talking to Kakashi like he knows him or like there is a personal connection/problem between the two.


----------



## Sareth (Aug 28, 2012)

Raventhal said:


> He later said scarred or old.  STop being in denial lol.


Show me the post where he said this.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

Hexa said:


> People have been suspecting Obito to be alive since chapter 16, if you count predicting that the "goggle guy" would show up.
> 
> Granted, people also predicted the same about Minato's two teammates.



Where did Evil end up to? Are Sasuke & Orochimaru showing up or what?

I'm so over Obito now. *yawns*


----------



## KevKev (Aug 28, 2012)

Red Queen said:


> Evil future Sasuke
> 
> Evil Future Obito....
> 
> nah Evil Future Sasuke has a melody to it when you say it.



This....please Kishi. I know you have an account on NF.

If you're reading this, it's not too late. Do it mang


----------



## The Max (Aug 28, 2012)

Sareth said:
			
		

> No, his spoiler said "Tobi is Obito with half old face". I am going to assume that Evil is not retarded and that this spoiler is correct, hence, the wrinkles are not scars.







Evil said:


> You guys are still missing the first part.
> 
> The old face is basically what we saw of right face, old scarred whatever you want to call it.



Just stop embarassing yourself please


----------



## Lost on Words (Aug 28, 2012)

Nagato took orders from Obito while Itachi kept him in check


----------



## navy (Aug 28, 2012)

Evil said:


> Only north american fans can solve this, most likely.
> 
> Also, Hexa, only the last quote in the OP is the actual spoiler.



Hexa, he said this  earlier.


----------



## daschysta (Aug 28, 2012)

Grimbold said:


> The interesting part is: how in the world can obito be relevant to the main story? So far he's just some part of Kakashi's childhood.
> 
> It's going to be one hell of an asspull...



He's relevant to the story because he's trying to change the ninja system, just more radically and differently than Naruto, who is also trying to change it.

Also he started a war, and is collecting bijuu, which is relevant, not everyone has to have some convoluted connection to Naruto's family or bloodline, jesus.

Kakashi is a main character.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> So what? Did he genjutsu Obito into having a homoerotic interest in Hashirama? Pretty sure Madara isn't the sharing kind.
> 
> That and genjutsu-ing Obito into caring that Sasuke and Naruto fight and making him upset enough about VotE to go sulk at the valley is pretty unnecessary.
> 
> Madara can tell the stories. He can't make someone give a shit, and if he can, I don't see why he'd bother. That would require some massive explanations.



He was dying. Most likely related to him mixing his DNA with Hashirama's (Remember the Children experimented on). How they met, I don't know. That's for Kishimoto.

And his interest in Sasuke and Naruto fighting will be explained. Those two are special cases of the Uchiha and 'Senju'.

And what turned him? Most likely (And sadly) the death of Rin. Expect her death to be tragic.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 28, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Where did Evil end up to? Are Sasuke & Orochimaru showing up or what?



Preparing the next riddle for that perhaps.


----------



## NW (Aug 28, 2012)

I can't wait to see Obito's face. Then I'll remove the scars with good old Paint.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

And the last quote is?


----------



## Lovely (Aug 28, 2012)

It makes sense for the story. Obito to Kakashi is essentially what Sasuke could be to Naruto. Obito was basically a Naruto 2.0 personality wise. 

He has all of the qualities that can make Naruto emphasize with him. During his final defeat we'll be seeing his TNJ in action, make no mistake.


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 28, 2012)

Now I know the reason for the world fear Uchiha.
If fucking weak Obito can turn into someone like Tobi who can engage in war against the five nations imagine what geniuses like Sasuke and Itachi could become 

Konoha was lucky Itachi was at their side, most likely he could solo that shit village at 13. I bet the elders were peeing their pants 

Anyway let me see how Kishi will pull this out all the timeline stuff.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> So what? Did he genjutsu Obito into having a homoerotic interest in Hashirama? Pretty sure Madara isn't the sharing kind.
> 
> That and genjutsu-ing Obito into caring that Sasuke and Naruto fight and making him upset enough about VotE to go sulk at the valley is pretty unnecessary.
> 
> Madara can tell the stories. He can't make someone give a shit, and if he can, I don't see why he'd bother. That would require some massive explanations.


without forget obito grabbing his arm while talking about izuna giving his eyes willingly to madara


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> I can't wait to see Obito's face. Then I'll remove the scars with good old Paint.



Haha. 

Go to the tobi=obito in the movie thread and post something.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 28, 2012)

daschysta said:


> If it is "just a template" then his interactions with Kakashi make little sense in the context of the story. Kishi made it pretty clear that Tobi was enjoying torturing Kakashi, it appeared to be personal. Why would anyone but a very bitter Obito behave in such a manner. It was very different than his usual musings and knowledgability.


Tobi is naturally a malicious individual. He knew Kakashi's Kamui would be effective on him indirectly.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 28, 2012)

Sareth said:


> Show me the post where he said this.





> You guys are still missing the first part.
> 
> The old face is basically what we saw of right face, old scarred whatever you want to call it.



Basically this.


----------



## TheJuanPercent (Aug 28, 2012)

Well guys, this is gonna be good.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 28, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> without forget obito grabbing his arm while talking about izuna giving his eyes willingly to madara



Obito gave his eye to Kakashi. A man he likely detests to some degree at this point because of the situation with Rin.

Didn't Kakashi make a promise with Obito he'd protect her? She died, huh?


----------



## navy (Aug 28, 2012)

Sutol said:


> And the last quote is?



The unsolved puzzle.


----------



## NW (Aug 28, 2012)

Love how fast this thread is moving now!


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 28, 2012)

..except those we already saw were clearly wrinkles.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 28, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> He was dying. Most likely related to him mixing his DNA with Hashirama's (Remember the Children experimented on). How they met, I don't know. That's for Kishimoto.
> 
> And his interest in Sasuke and Naruto fighting will be explained. Those two are special cases of the Uchiha and 'Senju'.
> 
> And what turned him? Most likely (And sadly) the death of Rin. Expect her death to be tragic.



So if I mixed my DNA with, say, Winston Churchill, I'd have a perpetual hard-on for him?  How does that work?

And why exactly would Obito ever care about the Uchiha-Senju animosity, unless Tsunade ran Rin over with an army tank?

Not one fuck will be given about some little fodder girl we knew for a total of probably less than ten pages. It's not going to be tragic. The only tragic thing about it is that Kishi will try to make it look as such.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 28, 2012)

Yeah, added that one to the OP too.  I think I got all of the important ones.

Honestly, the direct ones from Evil probably could go spoiler thread.  But whatever.


----------



## daschysta (Aug 28, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Tobi is naturally a malicious individual. He knew Kakashi's Kamui would be effective on him indirectly.



He hadn't displayed that type of personal maliciousness to anyone but Kakashi, not to the 4th, or anyone. Plausibly if Kakashi failed to keep the promise he made to Obito, of protecting Rin, the bitterness can be explained. 

Plus he was jabbing at Kakashi before Kakashi ever deduced how his doujutsu worked.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 28, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ..except those we already saw were clearly wrinkles.



They're not clearly wrinkles.  They're not uniformed nor is his face sunken like 99% of all old people in Naruto.


----------



## Tranquility (Aug 28, 2012)

Can't wait to see the endless shitstorm when the chapter drops. 50% of the forum discussion over the last while seems to be identity related, wonder how much of that will shift to plot hole discussion or shit about retcons. INB4 Kishi is a terrible writer

I'm so over Tobi right now. Bring on final Villain Madara or Sasuke already.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 28, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Obito gave his eye to Kakashi. A man he likely detests to some degree at this point because of the situation with Rin.
> 
> Didn't Kakashi make a promise with Obito he'd protect her? She died, huh?


hm, could be, still, sounds too personal.

i wonder why obito didnt take his sharingan back already if its the case.


----------



## NW (Aug 28, 2012)

Lost on Words said:
			
		

> Nagato took orders from Obito while Itachi kept him in check


Dat Itachi!


----------



## Lost on Words (Aug 28, 2012)

Madara deemed Obito worthy enough to save him and give him knowledge, how flattering


----------



## killa60707 (Aug 28, 2012)

lol just imagine Naruto's reaction if he was actually obito.
Obito: so.. you see my face now. happy?
Naruto: ...
Obito: WHAT? WHAT MOAR DO YOU WANT FROM ME?!
Naruto: who the fuck are you ? :S


----------



## Sareth (Aug 28, 2012)

Whatever guys. If I'm wrong, it's Evil's fault for giving misleading spoilers. He shouldn't have made the spoiler be "Tobi is Obito *with half old face*" if it could have been either scars or wrinkles. Evil seems like a smart dude who wouldn't do such a thing, so you are the ones being illogical.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 28, 2012)

time travel or hyperbolic time chamber will be the explanation. hope kishi does not just reveal him as obito and not explain why he looked older then kakashi when the kyuubi attacked. when he supposedly died at age 13 the gaiden did not seem to take place a long time before the kyuubi attack. i just want this explained i can let the other stuff pass a lies tobi just told.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 28, 2012)

Lost on Words said:


> Nagato took orders from Obito while Itachi kept him in check



And Nagato gave Itachi orders + Obito used Itachi the whole time, so he can use Sasuke as well.


----------



## MaskedMan88 (Aug 28, 2012)

yooooo what if... right before obito died... he threw himself back in time with his sharingan.... then was stuck in that time till he mastered his sharingan... What if obito was the main villian for it all... maybe he started all the wars... he was influenced by the uchiha ancestor...  :/


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 28, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Tobi is naturally a malicious individual. He knew Kakashi's Kamui would be effective on him indirectly.



His choice of words and decision to pick out Kakashi of the three (present) seems to hint at a personal feeling/problem between the two, as if they knew each other. Now remember that Guy also noticed this, and then consider the flashback to the grave.

Anyone else could not have the knowledge of what _could_ torture Kakashi that is being displayed as of now.

EDIT:

Damn it, this thread moves too fast.


----------



## Summers (Aug 28, 2012)

The one plus is that the Tobi=? threads that I hate so much will finally be over after this chapter. No more spam.


----------



## navy (Aug 28, 2012)

Hexa said:


> Yeah, added that one to the OP too.  I think I got all of the important ones.
> 
> Honestly, the direct ones from Evil probably could go spoiler thread.  But whatever.



Only the  puzzle   was  real.

Delete  the Sasuke stuff.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 28, 2012)

KnightGhost said:


> WHAT? So Minato's student became the big Evil of naruto?
> 
> So much for minato's sensei and teaching  skills DEHYPE.
> 
> ...



how would he noticed his pupil was obito if obito never used space time jutsu when he was his student.


----------



## Wax Knight (Aug 28, 2012)

I predict a flashback so kish can buy some time :S


----------



## NW (Aug 28, 2012)

I love how retarded Minato is gonna look now!

He mistook his own 45-46 year old former pupil for old ass 100+ year old Uchiha Madara!!!!!

         

I feel so sorry for those Minato fans (not really)!


----------



## daschysta (Aug 28, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> hm, could be, still, sounds too personal.
> 
> i wonder why obito didnt take his sharingan back already if its the case.



It wouldn't be easy, Kakashi is strong enough to avoid being warped long enough for a ton of backup to arrive, and he didn't want to show his hand before the war, or they had all the bijuu? What if he failed, and having reappeared for the first time since he tried to steal the 9 tails the jinchuuriki were isolated/ hidden and his ambitions to awaken the juubi were ended?


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 28, 2012)

MaskedMan88 said:


> yooooo what if... right before obito died... he threw himself back in time with his sharingan.... then was stuck in that time till he mastered his sharingan... What if obito was the main villian for it all... maybe he started all the wars... he was influenced by the uchiha ancestor...  :/



That would be Final Villain territory.

The Final villain is Madara.

Tobi is Naruto's final villain.

Orochimaru is most likely Sasuke's.

Then they both team up to beat Madara.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 28, 2012)

So a fuck up exists in every generation. 
Danzou-Orochimaru-Tobi-Sasuke.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 28, 2012)

It's amazing how many people who mocked the "Time-travelling Sasuke" theory are suddenly embracing the idea of Narutoverse time-travel because it's the only thing that works for Tobito.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 28, 2012)

navy said:


> Only the  puzzle   was  real.
> 
> Delete  the Sasuke stuff.


Did he say that?  I put them at the bottom with a "maybe red herring" warning.


----------



## Wax Knight (Aug 28, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> I love how retarded Minato is gonna look now!
> 
> He mistook his own 45-46 year old former pupil for old ass 100+ year old Uchiha Madara!!!!!
> 
> ...



Obito should've been 14-15 at the time wasn't he?


----------



## mayumi (Aug 28, 2012)

daschysta said:


> He hadn't displayed that type of personal maliciousness to anyone but Kakashi, not to the 4th, or anyone. Plausibly if Kakashi failed to keep the promise he made to Obito, of protecting Rin, the bitterness can be explained.
> 
> Plus he was jabbing at Kakashi before Kakashi ever deduced how his doujutsu worked.



Dropping a new born and trying to blow him up is not malicious at all, huh?


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> I love how retarded Minato is gonna look now!
> 
> He mistook his own 45-46 year old former pupil for old ass 100+ year old Uchiha Madara!!!!!
> 
> ...



45-46 year old?

Obito wasn't and isn't that old.


----------



## daschysta (Aug 28, 2012)

Sareth said:


> Whatever guys. If I'm wrong, it's Evil's fault for giving misleading spoilers. He shouldn't have made the spoiler be "Tobi is Obito *with half old face*" if it could have been either scars or wrinkles. Evil seems like a smart dude who wouldn't do such a thing, so you are the ones being illogical.



Did you not read the post responding to yours? Evil admitted they may be scars, they also look like scars from what we've seen, he has the marks on his face, but it isn't sunken like every other "old" persons in the manga...


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> I love how retarded Minato is gonna look now!
> 
> He mistook his own 45-46 year old former pupil for old ass 100+ year old Uchiha Madara!!!!!
> 
> ...



Not sure how it makes Minato look retarded, details considered.


----------



## Vort (Aug 28, 2012)

Damn this thread is moving fast.  I'm not quite sure what I'll find more entertaining...Tobi actually being Obito or it turning out that Evil was trolling.


----------



## BroKage (Aug 28, 2012)

Hexa said:


> Did he say that?  I put them at the bottom with a "maybe red herring" warning.


Evil admitted that the Sasuke stuff was only a prediction that had nothing to do with the chapter.

I'd link the post but it's so far back.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 28, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> I love how retarded Minato is gonna look now!
> 
> He mistook his own 45-46 year old former pupil for old ass 100+ year old Uchiha Madara!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gunners (Aug 28, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> I love how retarded Minato is gonna look now!
> 
> He mistook his own 45-46 year old former pupil for old ass 100+ year old Uchiha Madara!!!!!
> 
> ...



How does Obito even seem like a likely candidate? The last time he saw him he was an innocent and untalented 13 year old boy, the last he heard about him he was crushed by a rock. 

Why on Earth would he think ''Yeah my former student is trying to blow up the village''.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 28, 2012)

So much for Nagato being a child of prophecy

Fuck you Nagato


----------



## NW (Aug 28, 2012)

I mean, I can understand Minato not recognizing Tobi as Obito, but thinking someone so young was someone so old?!

How does one even...


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Aug 28, 2012)

Sutol said:


> 45-46 year old?
> 
> Obito wasn't and isn't that old.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

Hexa said:


> Did he say that?  I put them at the bottom with a "maybe red herring" warning.



He said only the last quote is the actual spoiler.

Pointless red herring.


----------



## T-Bag (Aug 28, 2012)

obito = darkness? 


LOLLLLLL no. it aint him


----------



## Frawstbite (Aug 28, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> I mean, I can understand Minato not recognizing Tobi as Obito, but thinking someone so young was someone so old?!
> 
> How does one even...



In a manga where one uses ninjutsu to chance their appearance, a basic academy jutsu...

This is your question?


----------



## Penance (Aug 28, 2012)

Sareth said:


> Sutol, I am going to laugh in your face when you realize you were only half right.
> 
> DUDE, WHAT DOES "TOBI IS OBITO *WITH HALF OLD FACE*" tell you? Think, people, think.



In any case, we only needed to be partially/mostly right-so what does it matter?


----------



## Sareth (Aug 28, 2012)

daschysta said:


> Did you not read the post responding to yours? Evil admitted they may be scars, they also look like scars from what we've seen, he has the marks on his face, but it isn't sunken like every other "old" persons in the manga...


I read it. He still would have made a big mistake, before correcting it, and my thoughts of him are higher than that.


----------



## NW (Aug 28, 2012)

> Obito should've been 14-15 at the time wasn't he?


My bad. that's what I meant.


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> I mean, I can understand Minato not recognizing Tobi as Obito, but thinking someone so young was someone so old?!
> 
> How does one even...



Read the chapter, the reasons why he thought Tobi was Madara were stated clearly to the reader.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 28, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> I mean, I can understand Minato not recognizing Tobi as Obito, but thinking someone so young was someone so old?!
> 
> How does one even...


he wondered because of the power that he displayed.


----------



## T-Bag (Aug 28, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Also, notice the difference:
> 
> Madara doesn't fight children.
> Minato does.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 28, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> I mean, I can understand Minato not recognizing Tobi as Obito, but thinking someone so young was someone so old?!
> 
> How does one even...



he had a mask so i dont think he knew how old tobi really was. i would understand this if he had no mask but not this.


----------



## Moon Fang (Aug 28, 2012)

Summers said:


> The one plus is that the Tobi=? threads that I hate so much will finally be over after this chapter. No more spam.



And will be replaced with "I told you so" threads


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 28, 2012)

I still can't really register it. Obito, I mean...wow. He was so....and now he's so... jesus christ, he must have really really loved Rin to turn out this way.


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 28, 2012)

I predict a lot of threads joking with Minato, omg. 
The Mary Sue will have his ruined image.


----------



## navy (Aug 28, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> I love how retarded Minato is gonna look now!
> 
> He mistook his own 45-46 year old former pupil for old ass 100+ year old Uchiha Madara!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## KevKev (Aug 28, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Also, notice the difference:
> 
> Madara doesn't fight children.
> Minato does.



Another blow to the Minato fans


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 28, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> I mean, I can understand Minato not recognizing Tobi as Obito, but thinking someone so young was someone so old?!
> 
> How does one even...


*assuming the Tobi = Obito theory = truth*

How was he supposed to know Tobi's age? The man was dressed in a long robe with a mask.  

The best he could muster up was an assumption made *entirely* on the talent and skills of his opponent. Because, when he was teaching Obito, the boy did not show that he knew the time dimension and all that.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Aug 28, 2012)

I hope the anti-hero gets to live.

Obito is a grade-A asshole.


with respect to the Urban dictionary


----------



## mlc818 (Aug 28, 2012)

The funny bit is that if Tobi isn't Obito, all the Tobito fans will probably say "oops, I guess Kishi was just throwing all those hints out to distract us from the truth, which was completely unexpected." whereas if Tobi is Obito apparently many anti-Tobito people are pretending that they'll quit the manga? lol

I think Tobi is at least mostly Obito, but I wouldn't be too upset if I was wrong. In fact I would be happy to have been surprised... so why does anyone care enough to throw a fit about it? lol

There will be some inconsistencies and maybe even effective "retcons" in the reveal no matter who it is, but there is no reason to get upset about it.  Kishimoto didn't have the luxury of drawing & writing everything at the same time, so a mistake here or there based upon his changed plans is no big deal.  I think Tobi is obviously Obito, but if I'm wrong I'm not going to hate on the manga.

And I don't think time travel is a likely explanation.


----------



## NW (Aug 28, 2012)

T-Bag said:
			
		

> obito = darkness?
> 
> 
> LOLLLLLL no. it aint him


Naruto is the light. Obito is the Darkness.

Obito was an exact parallel to Naruto. He represents what Naruto could have become.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 28, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> obito = darkness?
> 
> 
> LOLLLLLL no. it aint him



All the things about Tobi being Darkness Incarnate and pure evil and immune to TnJ actually applied to Madara, not Tobi.

Once the characters decided that Tobi wasn't Madara, he had jack shit applied to him in terms of evilness.


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> Naruto is the light. Obito is the Darkness.
> 
> Obito was an exact parallel to Naruto. He represents what Naruto could have become.



Sounds like Gaara, and Nagato.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 28, 2012)

So much for Kishi's golden boys. In the end, neither Itachi or Minato got the best of Madara.


----------



## narutoispoppin (Aug 28, 2012)

Sareth said:


> I read it. He still would have made a big mistake, before correcting it, and my thoughts of him are higher than that.



you just dont know how to take a L do you?


----------



## Summers (Aug 28, 2012)

Moon Fang said:


> And will be replaced with "I told you so" threads



Hmmmm, that would be annoying, but still better than the non-stop spamming of everybodys Tobi=? thread.


----------



## Saru (Aug 28, 2012)

Minato mistaked Obito for Madara. 

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## BroKage (Aug 28, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> I still can't really register it. Obito, I mean...wow. He was so....and now he's so... jesus christ, he must have really really loved Rin to turn out this way.


If Akatsuki's been led for the past 200 chapters simply cuz of some fodder girl who didn't even want the villain in question, I can understand the fan rage.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 28, 2012)

AoshiKun said:


> I predict a lot of threads joking with Minato, omg.
> The Mary Sue will have his ruined image.


its going to be a hard week for minato fans >.>


----------



## dream (Aug 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Sounds like Gaara, and Nagato.



Tobi/Obito seems like someone that is a perfect candidate for Naruto to use TnJ on.


----------



## ShadeX23 (Aug 28, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> I love how retarded Minato is gonna look now!
> 
> He mistook his own 45-46 year old former pupil for old ass 100+ year old Uchiha Madara!!!!!
> 
> ...



I actually have to disagree.. at first, Minato thought he was Madara, based on him being the only one thought to be capable of controlling Kurama. But then Tobi pulled down his hood, unveiling his spiky hair, to which Minato replied, "No, that's impossible. He's dead." And then Tobi said, "Hmm, I wonder about that.." Finally, Minato says this, which is majorly important: "*It doesn't matter who you are*, but why are you targeting the leaf?"

Now, if he knew for sure it was Madara, as Hokage and one who likely knows Konoha's history, he would have known why he attacked the village: for vengeance. Then there's also the importance of Tobi dropping his hood IMMEDIATELY after being asked if he's Madara. It's almost like he was hinting something to Minato, and Minato sort of caught on, given how he wasn't sold on how he was Madara at that point.

Obito really doesn't mess with THAT much of the existing knowledge, at this point though, it's all about clarifying what Madara did, what Tobi did, and what Tobi claimed he, as Madara, did.

Btw, not a Minato fan, he can stay gone for all I care, just trying to make sense of things.


----------



## NW (Aug 28, 2012)

> Chapter 144



Well, perhaps I should have phrased it better. I know it was hard to tell, but just the idea of him mistaking someone young like Obito for someone as old as Madara just seems like a big jab at Minato.

Anyway, I'm so fucking happy that Tobi is Obito! 

The best plot twist in this manga has finally happened!


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> All the things about Tobi being Darkness Incarnate and pure evil and immune to TnJ actually applied to Madara, not Tobi.
> 
> Once the characters decided that Tobi wasn't Madara, he had jack shit applied to him in terms of evilness.





So weird, right?


----------



## Hexa (Aug 28, 2012)

Well, we'll have to work a little on the timeline after the chapter comes out.  If Tobi is just straight up Obito, some seemingly good assumptions we've made to come up with the timeline just have to be wrong.

Like, maybe Kakashi is younger than Obito.  The battle of Kannabi bridge would have needed to happen within a "short time" after the second Shinobi world war.  So, the gap between the 2nd and 3rd war can't be more than a couple years.  Or maybe Nagato was really 25-30 like Yahiko was described as being, and Kishimoto made a mistake in noting the Hanzou fight to be part of 2nd war.

Anyway, it definitely throws a "?" into the gears, but there are a few explanations.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 28, 2012)

Summers said:


> Hmmmm, that would be annoying, but still better than the non-stop spamming of everybodys Tobi=? thread.


to think that its almost over, feels good


----------



## Lost on Words (Aug 28, 2012)

Never again the word fodder will be used next to Obito's name


----------



## Sareth (Aug 28, 2012)

narutoispoppin said:


> you just dont know how to take a L do you?


I haven't lost yet. We'll see when the chapter is out.


----------



## son_michael (Aug 28, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> So much for Kishi's golden boys. In the end, neither Itachi or Minato got the best of *Obito*



fixed that for you


----------



## navy (Aug 28, 2012)

Astrαl said:


> Minato mistaked Obito for Madara.
> 
> Pics or it didn't happen.



He  dismissed   it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 28, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Tobi/Obito seems like someone that is a perfect candidate for Naruto to use TnJ on.



Naw.

He's the perfect candidate for Sakura to TnJ. He clearly has a thing for little medical girls.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> So weird, right?


feels so out of character that its not even funny


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 28, 2012)

navy said:


>



So Minato guessed Madara, and then quickly switched to the "long dead" person he knew? (so, how is Minato retarded? )

That is another big hint on who is behind the mask. Though if the hints were made to push the probability of Tobi = Obito near 90% just to reveal otherwise, that would be kinda funny.


----------



## mlc818 (Aug 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> All the things about Tobi being Darkness Incarnate and pure evil and immune to TnJ actually applied to Madara, not Tobi.
> 
> Once the characters decided that Tobi wasn't Madara, he had jack shit applied to him in terms of evilness.



Lol, except the people calling Tobi darkness incarnate were talking about current Tobi, not Madara who everyone expected to be dead until he announced his existence? I mean Tobi killed Naruto's parents and engineered most of the horrible stuff in the manga, not Madara who has been dead the whole time.

And how has Madara ever been a better parallel to Naruto than Obito was? Obito was almost exactly like Naruto, while Madara is basically Sasuke minus any conscience or relevance...

EDIT:


Terra Branford said:


> So Minato guessed Madara, and then quickly switched to the "long dead" person he knew? (so, how is Minato retarded? )
> 
> That is another big hint on who is behind the mask. Though if the hints were made to push the probability of Tobi = Obito near 90% just to reveal otherwise, that would be kinda funny.



This.  If Tobi isn't Obito, it was intended as a trick...  If Tobi isn't Madara, the trick was already revealed ten chapters ago.  If Tobi is anyone else, there was never any hint of it and the character has no relevance to anything.  Even Izuna is useless now that Sasuke and Itachi have resolved their issuea.


----------



## Flynn (Aug 28, 2012)

So what did I miss? 

Which means, someone link the spoiler.


----------



## NW (Aug 28, 2012)

ShadeX23 said:
			
		

> I actually have to disagree.. at first, Minato thought he was Madara, based on him being the only one thought to be capable of controlling Kurama. But then Tobi pulled down his hood, unveiling his spiky hair, to which Minato replied, "No, that's impossible. He's dead." And then Tobi said, "Hmm, I wonder about that.." Finally, Minato says this, which is majorly important: "It doesn't matter who you are, but why are you targeting the leaf?"
> 
> Now, if he knew for sure it was Madara, as Hokage and one who likely knows Konoha's history, he would have known why he attacked the village: for vengeance. Then there's also the importance of Tobi dropping his hood IMMEDIATELY after being asked if he's Madara. It's almost like he was hinting something to Minato, and Minato sort of caught on, given how he wasn't sold on how he was Madara at that point.
> 
> Obito really doesn't mess with THAT much of the existing knowledge, at this point though, it's all about clarifying what Madara did, what Tobi did, and what Tobi claimed he, as Madara, did.


Oh, I forgot about that. Pretty cool.

It's okay, Minato. You're forgiven now.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 28, 2012)

Flynn said:


> So what did I miss?
> 
> Which means, someone link the spoiler.


Check the OP.


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 28, 2012)

Whoever it is, my popcorn is ready


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> feels so out of character that its not even funny



I'll give his backstory an honest and open read, but I don't think Kishi can pull it off. Like with Nagato, the reader is forced to accept a few things, as his transformation wasn't written well - both of them.


----------



## posternojutsu (Aug 28, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> Well, perhaps I should have phrased it better. I know it was hard to tell, *but just the idea of him mistaking someone young like Obito for someone as old as Madara just seems like a big jab at Minato.*
> Anyway, I'm so fucking happy that Tobi is Obito!
> 
> The best plot twist in this manga has finally happened!



So if your grandfather put a mask on that covered his entire face, an outfit that hides his body and then suddenly can teleport through space and control giant demons...you would still know it was him right?


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

Someone should make an edit of Tobi fighting Minato but replace the mask with Obito's face.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> I'll give his backstory an honest and open read, but I don't think Kishi can pull it off. Like with Nagato, the reader is forced to accept a few things, as his transformation wasn't written well - both of them.


thats my problem with tobito...


its not that i hate it, its because i pray for good writting, and to pull this with tobito kishi will have to be just amazing


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 28, 2012)

Minato speculated there was only one person capable of doing what Tobi did - Madara.

Minato didn't know Madara however, was still alive and had been mentoring his own student, Obito, possibly for years.

So Minato was right in a way. Madara was responsible - just by proxy.

And that night, Minato tore Obito apart. Even with the most haxed ability we've seen of the Sharingan, Minato still tore him apart.

And Minato will be responsible for Tobi and Madara's defeat - by proxy, of course.

It all comes full circle.

The message here? Even Itachi, worshiped as the king among his fandom, worshiped at the shrine of Naruto, Minato's seed.

You don't fuck with a God. God fucks with you. Even if he decides to take a nap, like Minato did.


----------



## NW (Aug 28, 2012)

I guess I just don't like Minato much. So those insults just slipped out when they had the chance! 

So, any ideas on how Obito got all this knowledge?


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Aug 28, 2012)

So wait, is Tobi = Obito is canon?


----------



## Penance (Aug 28, 2012)

Marsala said:


> The sad part is, people have been predicting that Obito was the Akatsuki leader since part ONE.



Of course...


----------



## Saru (Aug 28, 2012)

navy said:


> He  dismissed   it.



I know. But regardless...


----------



## Flynn (Aug 28, 2012)

Hexa said:


> Check the OP.





Oh dear.

Well congrats to you guys figuring it out(though Evil helped).


----------



## NW (Aug 28, 2012)

posternojutsu said:
			
		

> So if your grandfather put a mask on that covered his entire face, an outfit that hides his body and then suddenly can teleport through space and control giant demons...you would still know it was him right?


Of course.  I'm very observant.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Aug 28, 2012)

Tobi must have a fetish for torture killing the girl in combat. 
 Sounds like a parallel situation in Kishimoto's life.


----------



## hmph (Aug 28, 2012)

> So wait, is Tobi = Obito is canon?



Unless the spoiler is fake I suppose.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 28, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> I guess I just don't like Minato much. So those insults just slipped out when they had the chance!
> 
> So, any ideas on how Obito got all this knowledge?



Either through someone who was present during the time, or I'm gonna say time travel or _something_ similar. I don't have much on that matter to offer.


----------



## navy (Aug 28, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> So wait, is Tobi = Obito is canon?



For now.


----------



## KnightGhost (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey GUYS! I think im know tobi's backstory

Im calling it now Minato was using hiraishin to go molest Obito at night in a flash.

Traumatic Memories which Minato repressed with sealing jutsu and later resurfaced after the rocks fell on Obito.

*It makes sense* if even his hero the Perfect Minato was capable of doing such horrible acts then  wonder he thinks there is no hope.


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 28, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> So wait, is Tobi = Obito is canon?



In no way, shape, or form.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> So weird, right?



Why's it weird?

Obito thinks of Sasuke as a good boy.

Zetsu thinks of Obito as a good boy.

I don't see anything weird.


----------



## NW (Aug 28, 2012)

So, anyway,Tobi is Obito, bitches!

It feels so good to be right! 

Can't wait for his backstory. I can't wait to see how epic it is!


----------



## narutoispoppin (Aug 28, 2012)

But Madara is behind this so Minato was right, Madara knows Tobi


----------



## mayumi (Aug 28, 2012)

The one who guessed madara might be alive to summon kyuubi 16 yrs ago was jiraiya. That is where the whole masked man is madara came from. Tobito pretended to be madara and fooled everyone. But minato and kushina only ever called him the masked man.

On the other had why kyuubi reacted like he recognized or thought tobi was madara aswell in the flashback when tobi summoned him is a mystery.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Naw.
> 
> He's the perfect candidate for Sakura to TnJ. He clearly has a thing for little medical girls.



>implying Sakura will ever do anything remotely relevant

OK now you're just trolling.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 28, 2012)

mlc818 said:


> Lol, except the people calling Tobi darkness incarnate were talking about current Tobi, not Madara who everyone expected to be dead until he announced his existence? I mean Tobi killed Naruto's parents and engineered most of the horrible stuff in the manga, not Madara who has been dead the whole time.
> 
> And how has Madara ever been a better parallel to Naruto than Obito was? Obito was almost exactly like Naruto, while Madara is basically Sasuke minus any conscience or relevance...



They were calling Tobi that based on the idea that he was Madara. Just like when Shukaku said that Tobi could never be TnJed because he was too evil, based on the idea that he was Madara (because they knew barely anything about Tobi). Just like they decided to band together to form an international army based on the idea that he was Madara. Do you honestly think they would have said all of those things if they knew Tobi was just some angry little boy whose girlfriend died? 

And when did I say anything about Madara being a parallel to Naruto? Please stop putting words in my mouth. I know the idea of trying to bait me based off my set is tantalizing but it's probably a good idea if you resist.


----------



## NW (Aug 28, 2012)

Terra Branford said:
			
		

> Either through someone who was present during the time, or I'm gonna say time travel or something similar. I don't have much on that matter to offer.


Well, I hope it's a cool explanation.


----------



## ShadeX23 (Aug 28, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> I guess I just don't like Minato much. So those insults just slipped out when they had the chance!
> 
> So, any ideas on how Obito got all this knowledge?



Hmm.. I have a few thoughts:

1. Obito is becoming a Madara clone, via the Zetsu parts that he seems constructed with (White Zetsu can physically copy anyone down to the chakra). Madara probably wanted someone to carry on his legacy while he was waiting to return to the "Impure World." It might also explain why Tobi wants a "complete body": He's not fully Obito, he's not fully Madara.

2. This one is a major asspull and incredibly bad fan-fiction fodder, but I wanna say it on the offchance it's true - Obito is a _direct_ ancestor of Madara, possibly even his son. When you think of it that way, it makes sense as to why this rather plain kid was chosen by Madara or Zetsu to be their accomplice.


----------



## Kali95 (Aug 28, 2012)

hmph said:


> Unless the spoiler is fake I suppose.



Weird, I must have missed the part of the spoiler confirming that it's Obito's brain and soul. Oh wait, there wasn't one.


----------



## Flynn (Aug 28, 2012)

Still not trusting this spoiler. 

I'm always sceptic about everything until the scans show up. Not to mention it's a lot to take in from just the code


----------



## Summers (Aug 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Someone should make an edit of Tobi fighting Minato but replace the mask with Obito's face.



If its really Obito, Minato will never look the same in my eyes. Minato the man who never fails to get wanked in every scene he is in, getting his baby nearly blown up by his 14 year old student.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 28, 2012)

remember when evil future sasuke sounded absurd? >.>


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 28, 2012)

So what does Naruto nuke this week?


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 28, 2012)

If Evil trolled us, I say we all find him and tear him apart for such a successful trolling.


----------



## daschysta (Aug 28, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> remember when evil future sasuke sounded absurd? >.>



Still does.

Time travel won't be the hook here.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 28, 2012)

ShadeX23 said:


> Hmm.. I have a few thoughts:
> 
> 1. Obito is becoming a Madara clone, via the Zetsu parts that he seems constructed with (White Zetsu can physically copy anyone down to the chakra). Madara probably wanted someone to carry on his legacy while he was waiting to return to the "Impure World." It might also explain why Tobi wants a "complete body": He's not fully Obito, he's not fully Madara.
> 
> 2. This one is a major asspull and incredibly bad fan-fiction fodder, but I wanna say it on the offchance it's true - Obito is a _direct_ ancestor of Madara, possibly even his son. When you think of it that way, it makes sense as to why this rather plain kid was chosen by Madara or Zetsu to be their accomplice.



I rather go into the direction of Grandson that his actual son.


----------



## KnightGhost (Aug 28, 2012)

Tobi even act's like a victum of abuse as well 

Calling himself nobody and all.

Minato is a bastard.


----------



## atduncan (Aug 28, 2012)

are jap raw spoilers out yet?


----------



## Octavian (Aug 28, 2012)

i'm a bit skeptical about evil's eagerness in divulging such info. but his track record is excellent so i guess we have to accept it for the moment.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh boy, I slept saw Naruto putting a genjutsu on Sasuke so everyone sees him wearing pink underwear. I woke up at 5.56 am rushed to NF quickly.


I'm going to die.

I think it's someone using Obito if he has half old face? (Madara?)


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 28, 2012)

daschysta said:


> Still does.
> 
> Time travel won't be the hook here.


yeah but it has become a real possibility now


----------



## Kek (Aug 28, 2012)

Kishi's got some splainin' to do.


----------



## daschysta (Aug 28, 2012)

Octavian said:


> i'm a bit skeptical about evil's eagerness in divulging such info. but his track record is excellent so i guess we have to accept it for the moment.



It isn't like he just gave it, i'm sure he got whatever sadistic pleasure he gets out of watching us scramble to decipher his code, which was far more obtuse than the pictures he usually gives.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Aug 28, 2012)

Tobi = Obito meaning the Uchiha's got one mo cookie.

Now we just need "A place you are very familiar with" to be a secret bunker in which an entire population of Uchiha have been living in seclusion for over the past 50 years.

And the Uchiha's would be back in full force ready to take over the shinobi world.


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 28, 2012)

Octavian said:


> i'm a bit skeptical about evil's eagerness in divulging such info. but his track record is excellent so i guess we have to accept it for the moment.



It could be his final troll. Ultimate masterpiece


----------



## Hitomi (Aug 28, 2012)

great. more confusing stuff. how's Kishi gonna half explain this.
either way Obito better keep his hands off Kakashi. I don't care about what happened to what's her name, it's not Kakashi's fault. leave him alone.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

Octavian said:


> i'm a bit skeptical about evil's eagerness in divulging such info. but his track record is excellent so i guess we have to accept it for the moment.



lol @ for the moment.

This isn't temporary, it's permanent.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Aug 28, 2012)

lol well now just have to see how it all went down now since it is Obito. Not surprising since Kishi has not be one to really make things hard to figure out.  My poor Kakashi.


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 28, 2012)

No wonder Tobi is so mad, even his own Master didnt recognize him


----------



## mlc818 (Aug 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> They were calling Tobi that based on the idea that he was Madara. Just like when Shukaku said that Tobi could never be TnJed because he was too evil, based on the idea that he was Madara (because they knew barely anything about Tobi). Just like they decided to band together to form an international army based on the idea that he was Madara. Do you honestly think they would have said all of those things if they knew Tobi was just some angry little boy whose girlfriend died?
> 
> And when did I say anything about Madara being a parallel to Naruto? Please stop putting words in my mouth. I know the idea of trying to bait me based off my set is tantalizing but it's probably a good idea if you resist.



I don't have pictures turned on, so I don't know anything about your set, but I know from your posts that you're ridiculously biased and about to get all hurt about Tobi being Obito (or at the very least Obito's body and some part of his spirit)

Really, who would believe that Madara is pure evil?  He was selfish and powerful, but there is nothing in him to indicate that he'd want to destroy the world rather than control it through physical might.

And you're right, many people spoke about Tobi's evil with the idea that he was Madara, but few of these people had met Madara. The one who had was actually spared by Madara along with his mentor, which kinda discounts his absolute evil. The major evil acts that we've seen "Madara" commit were all actually done by Tobi/Obito.  And Obito actually had a lot in common with Naruto, whereas Madara/Izuna/Shisui/Danzou never really had any relation to Naruto at all.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 28, 2012)

daschysta said:


> Still does.
> 
> Time travel won't be the hook here.



Unfortunately it's the only thing that comes even close to explaining matters, and it only touches half.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 28, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> great. more confusing stuff. how's Kishi gonna half explain this.



*insert doctor who theme*


----------



## Flynn (Aug 28, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Unfortunately it's the only thing that comes even close to explaining matters, and it only touches half.



Real power of Kamui being time jumping doesn't seem off now. 


Or at least not time jumping, but time manipulation.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 28, 2012)

Well, the only timeline issue was based on Obito not being Tobi which is Madara giving Nagato his eyes.  It can't be true in the literal sense unless Madara was running around blind for 15 years or so.


----------



## Turrin (Aug 28, 2012)

Summers said:


> If its really Obito, Minato will never look the same in my eyes. Minato the man who never fails to get wanked in every scene he is in, getting his baby nearly blown up by his 14 year old student.


Sigh...this board is so biased against Minato it's ridiculous. Obito's age being 14 is something posters completely made up considering we have been given no indication how much time passed from Gaiden to Kurama's attack. With that said age doesn't matter one bit, ability does. Minato beat an Obito whose used the same space-time powers that were making Gai, Kakashi, BM Naruto and B struggle, yet people are now going to try and play this incredible feat off as something that counts against Minato. Think about what your saying bro.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 28, 2012)

Time travel doesn't sound _that_ improbable considering Kishi draws inspiration from Akira Toriyama's Dragon Ball/Dragon Ball Z which utilized the Hyperbolic Time Chamber and that there is dimensions at play in the actual manga.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 28, 2012)

Summers said:


> If its really Obito, Minato will never look the same in my eyes. Minato the man who never fails to get wanked in every scene he is in, getting his baby nearly blown up by his 14 year old student.



Same here OMG

 








And I'm a Minatotard


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 28, 2012)

Dammit Kishi, you haven't even shown me the flashback yet, and I already feel bad for Obito. Even after all the terrible shit he's done...


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 28, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Same here OMG
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually Obito didn't do much that fight.  

I am more curious how Obito isn't blind.


----------



## Phemt (Aug 28, 2012)

Turrin said:


> Sigh...this board is so biased against Minato it's ridiculous. Obito's age being 14 is something posters completely made up considering we have been given no indication how much time passed from Gaiden to Kurama's attack. With that said age doesn't matter one bit, ability does. Minato beat an Obito whose used the same space-time powers that were making Gai, Kakashi, BM Naruto and B struggle, yet people are now going to try and play this incredible feat off as something that counts against Minato. Think about what your saying bro.



Minato is the most overrated character on this board.

Today's Obito would annihilate Minato.


----------



## Default (Aug 28, 2012)

Tobi being Obito or Obito's body would only show total retardness from Kishi's part. People have been pushing this Tobi-Obito bullshit since the part 1, isn't even funny


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 28, 2012)

Flynn said:


> Real power of Kamui being time jumping doesn't seem off now.
> 
> 
> Or at least not time jumping, but time manipulation.



Can you manipulate time enough to go from a 1 to a 5 in intelligence though?  I need to figure that out then.


----------



## mlc818 (Aug 28, 2012)

Turrin said:


> Sigh...this board is so biased against Minato it's ridiculous. Obito's age being 14 is something posters completely made up considering we have been given no indication how much time passed from Gaiden to Kurama's attack. With that said age doesn't matter one bit, ability does. Minato beat an Obito whose used the same space-time powers that were making Gai, Kakashi, BM Naruto and B struggle, yet people are now going to try and play this incredible feat off as something that counts against Minato. Think about what your saying bro.



Thank you! It has been obvious since part 1 that a very young shinobi could be extremely powerful if he was talented enough. Even if Obito was 14 or 16, that doesn't mean just anyone could have beaten Minato.  Tobi has one of the most unique and powerful techniques in the manga; Kakashi's weaker version of it is a OHKO.



PikaCheeka said:


> Can you manipulate time enough to go from a 1 to a 5 in intelligence though?  I need to figure that out then.



Naruto does it chapter to chapter ;p


----------



## hmph (Aug 28, 2012)

> Dammit Kishi, you haven't even shown me the flashback yet, and I already feel bad for Obito. Even after all the terrible shit he's done...



I feel bad for Obito because he's going to get his character destroyed


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 28, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Minato is the most overrated character on this board.
> 
> *Today's Obito would annihilate Minato.*



Hmm? How so?


----------



## son_michael (Aug 28, 2012)

Default said:


> Tobi being Obito or Obito's body would only show total retardness from Kishi's part. People have been pushing this Tobi-Obito bullshit since the part 1, isn't even funny



we saw beneath the beneath


----------



## Octavian (Aug 28, 2012)

Sutol said:


> lol @ for the moment.
> 
> This isn't temporary, it's permanent.



lol @ jumping onto these conclusions when there are no manga scans to provide detailed explanation


----------



## bleakwinter (Aug 28, 2012)

If Obito is really Tobi then I will stop reading this manga. It's just bad storytelling no matter what the explanation is.


----------



## KnightGhost (Aug 28, 2012)

THIS JUST PURE COMDEY.

Minato getting trolled and talk down to by his own 14 year old student holy shit


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Aug 28, 2012)

ObitoUchiha111 said:


> I mean, I can understand Minato not recognizing Tobi as Obito, but thinking someone so young was someone so old?!
> 
> How does one even...



Minato is not to blame for not recognizing Tobi as Obito, Obito is a completely different person now, he was wearing a mask, Kakashi Gaiden Obito's and Tobi's fight style are completely different. Minato thought Tobi was Madara because he did everything that only Madara was capable: 

- Summon the Kyuubi
- Tame the Kyuubi with  his eyes.
- Get throught ANBU Top Secret Barrier
- Defeat ANBU that were under 3rd Hokage direct control
- Get throught Konoha barrier without anyone noticing
- Only Madara have a such huge grudge against Konoha.

Correct me If anything of above is wrong.


That's why he thought Tobi was Uchiha Madara, but later he says: "No", I can't be he's long dead" "it doesn't matter who you're, but why you're attacking Konoha?" or something like that I'm lazy to find the chapter 

Futhermore, Minato never said that Uchiha Madara was behind the attack of the Kyuubi, but a "masked man".

So, Minato never believed that Tobi was Uchiha Madara.

The entire Shinobi world believed Tobi was Uchiha Madara and Itachi talked shit of conviction blablablabla and that Tobi was Madara   

Minato>>>>Shinobi World>>>>>Uchiha Itachi.

Itachi dehyped to Tonton tier.

And yet again Minato is never wrong, he can't be trolled, he has never ever lost a fight and he can't be revives by Edo Tensei.

For Kishi Minato is sacred.

And yet again Minato solo's


----------



## mlc818 (Aug 28, 2012)

bleakwinter said:


> If Obito is really Tobi then I will stop reading this manga. It's just bad storytelling no matter what the explanation is.



Who is better storytelling than Obito?  A Madara clone? Madara's completely irrelevant brother? Shisui?


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 28, 2012)

Guys guys I need to sleep I woke up because of a shitty nightmare.

This is killing my life.

No one is safe from Uchihahaha hands 

I don't want to think about what Obbie went through


----------



## NW (Aug 28, 2012)

Mickie said:
			
		

> Minato is not to blame for not recognizing Tobi as Obito, Obito is a completely different person now, he was wearing a mask, Kakashi Gaiden Obito's and Tobi's fight style are completely different. Minato thought Tobi was Madara because he did everything that only Madara was capable:
> 
> - Summon the Kyuubi
> - Tame the Kyuubi with his eyes.
> ...


Alright, I get it already, geez... 



			
				mlc818 said:
			
		

> Who is better storytelling than Obito? A Madara clone? Madara's completely irrelevant brother? Shisui?


Don't mind him/her. he/she's just too ignorant to recognize good writing and storytelling when he/she sees it!


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 28, 2012)

Summers said:


> If its really Obito, Minato will never look the same in my eyes. Minato the man who never fails to get wanked in every scene he is in, getting his baby nearly blown up by his 14 year old student.


Such sweet irony.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 28, 2012)

either way...welcome to the list of haxxed and somehow fucked up Uchihas Obito, enjoy your stay


----------



## Punished Pathos (Aug 28, 2012)

Kakashi and Minato left Obito's body without ever thinking about recovering it. 

lol, thats how teammates were treated back then?

Nice one, Kishimoto.
That is if Obito is Tobi.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 28, 2012)

Ventus said:


> Well this is kind of boring.



Of course. There's no more suspense.


----------



## Hitomi (Aug 28, 2012)

Turrin said:


> Sigh...this board is so biased against Minato it's ridiculous. Obito's age being 14 is something posters completely made up considering we have been given no indication how much time passed from Gaiden to Kurama's attack. With that said age doesn't matter one bit, ability does. Minato beat an Obito whose used the same space-time powers that were making Gai, Kakashi, BM Naruto and B struggle, yet people are now going to try and play this incredible feat off as something that counts against Minato. Think about what your saying bro.


we've seen Kakashi with Gai, Asuma and Kurenai the time the Kyuubi attacked.. they were still young. the masked guy was as tall as an adult. :/


----------



## NW (Aug 28, 2012)

I was just joking around with the Minato thing. I hope I can be forgiven... 

I really wonder how Obito got this way.

Madara probably mindfucked him after Rin died!


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 28, 2012)

this such bullshit...



first ~mod snip~ dies then this b.s


----------



## Summers (Aug 28, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> this such bullshit...
> 
> 
> 
> first mike dies then this b.s



Walter is strait up evil now.


----------



## Wax Knight (Aug 28, 2012)

I am going crazy over this, I would feel trolled if Tobi=Obito, and if he is not I will stiill feel trolled. 

Tobi has to be a familiar face, otherwise, it doesn't make any sense.


----------



## King Scoop (Aug 28, 2012)

This is gonna be a fun week.

The fact that it's hard to figure out how it can be Obito makes it great storytelling. Tobi being Izuna or Kagami would just be a cop out.


----------



## Octavian (Aug 28, 2012)

lol madara better have a strong ass tsukuyomi to mindfuck obito's personality into doing this much of a 180.


----------



## KnightGhost (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow i just realized Obito drop the O and you can re-spell it as Tobi


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Minato is the most overrated character on this board.
> 
> Today's Obito would annihilate Minato.



The one fighting right now or the one controlling Six Bijuu with his Rinnegan?


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 28, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> this such bullshit...
> 
> 
> 
> first ~mod snip~ dies then this b.s



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I HAVEEN'T SEEEEEEEEEEEEN IIITTT YEEEETTTTTTTTTTT
FUCK YOUWAAAAAALLLLTTTTT


----------



## Wax Knight (Aug 28, 2012)

Octavian said:


> lol madara better have a strong ass tsukuyomi to mindfuck obito's personality into doing this much of a 180.



That's true, i mean the last time we saw him, he was this innocent guy who never betray his friends, he must've gone through hell of alot to end up like that..


----------



## King Scoop (Aug 28, 2012)

Octavian said:


> lol madara better have a strong ass tsukuyomi to mindfuck obito's personality into doing this much of a 180.



He could have used Izanami.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 28, 2012)

You guys were too busy looking for ways to discredit Tobito than to find a way for it to be possible lol.     

I mean looking at 2 panel characters and fan fiction not even hinted at vs. the guy who fits in so many ways but with some panel time and similar power and connection to one of the main characters mysteries.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 28, 2012)

Please, no Breaking Bad spoilers in this thread.


----------



## Frawstbite (Aug 28, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> this such bullshit...
> 
> 
> 
> first ~mod snip~ dies then this b.s



~mod snip~ flew to close to the sun, to be fair.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 28, 2012)

Do I have to fix every post who says Obito with Izubito myself?

C'mon, people.


----------



## bleakwinter (Aug 28, 2012)

mlc818 said:


> Who is better storytelling than Obito?  A Madara clone? Madara's completely irrelevant brother? Shisui?



Any of those make more logical sense than Tobi being Obito. A Madara clone or Izuna would actually have a motive for doing the evil things that Tobi is planning (Being overthrown by the Senju if it were a Madara clone, and having his eyes taken from him in vain if it were Izuna). What could possibly have made Obito turn from a sweet child to a monster? I'm sure Kishimoto will come up with some sort of explanation, but it will seem like a complete asspull that makes no sense. Hence the bad storytelling.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 28, 2012)

Octavian said:


> lol madara better have a strong ass tsukuyomi to mindfuck obito's personality into doing this much of a 180.



There wouldn't have to be a lot of mindfucking done to Obito if you consider that he really wanted to make the world peaceful etc etc. He probably just realized Naruto's way (you know what I mean?) or any other person's way isn't going to work, thus he's going for his current course of action.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 28, 2012)

Obito is Harvey Dent guys.

I TOLD YOU.



Hexa said:


> Please, no Breaking Bad spoilers in this thread.



too late


----------



## Default (Aug 28, 2012)

son_michael said:


> we saw beneath the beneath



My younger brother didn't saw _beneath the beneath_, he reads the manga every now and then, yet he always said Tobi was Obito. Not cool


----------



## Flynn (Aug 28, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I HAVEEN'T SEEEEEEEEEEEEN IIITTT YEEEETTTTTTTTTTT
> FUCK YOUWAAAAAALLLLTTTTT





This is turning to a terrible day for Moon. First Sauce in pink underwear, Obito and now this.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 28, 2012)

Naruto's rasengan is going to ungenjutsu Obito lol.


----------



## Octavian (Aug 28, 2012)

KnightGhost said:


> Wow i just realized Obito drop the O and you can re-spell it as Tobi



where have you been the past 5 years?


----------



## Summers (Aug 28, 2012)

Pathos Grim said:


> Kakashi and Minato left Obito's body without ever thinking about recovering it.
> 
> lol, thats how teammates were treated back then?
> 
> ...



I have only been taking that in the recent chapters so I can use it as evidence against Tobito fans. Minato crushed the opponents on the battlefield, yet they could not go recover their fallen teammates body. If it is Obito to me that alone would be enough of a reason to screw Konoha over,LOL.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 28, 2012)

Is _Rocks > Uchiha_ still true?


----------



## Punished Pathos (Aug 28, 2012)

Tobi's face turns out to be a White Zetsu face.
That would be trolling to the max.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 28, 2012)

KnightGhost said:


> Wow i just realized Obito drop the O and you can re-spell it as Tobi


If you look at Tobi's hair, it's pretty similar to Obito's.


----------



## mlc818 (Aug 28, 2012)

Glazed Lipstick said:


> That's true, i mean the last time we saw him, he was this innocent guy who never betray his friends, he must've gone through hell of alot to end up like that..



But then he died in a war for a pointless cause, and his best friend couldn't even protect the woman he loved.  People don't deserve free will, it just leads to death and suffering... etc.

I mean, you're alive right now; how well do people do with free will?  Seems like everything is pretty fucked up to me  

So it's not as if a person who had suffered greatly then losing their faith in humanity and free will would really be that far fetched. 

(though personally I still think there's a chance that he's possessed by the malice of the Juubi that lingered in the Sharingan, or something else like that that would further link him to Naruto+Kyuubi)


----------



## KnightGhost (Aug 28, 2012)

Octavian said:


> where have you been the past 5 years?



Not paying attention to dumb Tobi=obito theories


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 28, 2012)

Flynn said:


> This is turning to a terrible day for Moon. First Sauce in pink underwear, Obito and now this.



FFFFF- 

Obito my bb turns teh ebuls, Minato gets trolled, Sauce borrowing my money (for new underwear) AND THIS MY FAVOURITE CHARACTER IN BB.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 28, 2012)

This is the last day we can call Obito... Tobi?


----------



## Klue (Aug 28, 2012)

Obito is Itachi's sensei?

  

This makes up for Nagato taking orders from Obito.


----------



## SonicTron (Aug 28, 2012)

bleakwinter said:


> Any of those make more logical sense than Tobi being Obito. A Madara clone or Izuna would actually have a motive for doing the evil things that Tobi is planning (Being overthrown by the Senju if it were a Madara clone, and having his eyes taken from him in vain if it were Izuna). What could possibly have made Obito turn from a sweet child to a monster? I'm sure Kishimoto will come up with some sort of explanation, but it will seem like a complete asspull that makes no sense. Hence the bad storytelling.



Theres about a million ways to make Obito turn from a sweet child into a monster; I don't understand why so many Tobito haters completely twist this idea into some sort of impossibility.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> This makes up for Nagato taking orders from Obito.



Don't forget Kisame.  Obito's got Danzo beat.


----------



## mlc818 (Aug 28, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Is _Rocks > Uchiha_ still true?



Perhaps not... the one Uchiha that was defeated by rocks is actually the most unexpectedly and amazingly talented Uchiha ever... our meme has been wrong all this time


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 28, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> He's doing this for Rin. Calling it now.



Oh the username comment harmony


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 28, 2012)

I must be the only person on the planet that wants to know what Naruto does in this chapter.


----------



## KnightGhost (Aug 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Obito is Itachi's sensei?
> 
> 
> 
> This makes up for Nagato taking orders from Obito.



He also hid from Itachi For like ten years dude it doesn't real change anything there.


----------



## Flynn (Aug 28, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> I must be the only person on the planet that wants to know what Naruto does in this chapter.



Nothing? 

Doesn't look it's Naruto's spotlight for a bit.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 28, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> I must be the only person on the planet that wants to know what Naruto does in this chapter.



You aren't; I'm curious too. But the reason Tobi is being discussed as the priority here is because it is going to end one of the biggest Naruto theories yet.


----------



## Talis (Aug 28, 2012)

Meh couldnt find Evils original hints, but if i look at the quotes it looks pretty bored.
Does the chapter also confirm that the long haired masked man was the real Madara?


----------



## Octavian (Aug 28, 2012)

so...obito played danzo, minato, kakashi (who has the other sharingan eye ), nagato, itachi, konan, onoki (who fought him and should know the real madara doesn't have S/T) and kisame with his identity


----------



## Summers (Aug 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Obito is Itachi's sensei?
> 
> 
> 
> This makes up for Nagato taking orders from Obito.



The more I realize how bad this makes the 2 most wanked characters look, the more I warm up to it.Those characters being Minato and Itachi. Both look like fools.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 28, 2012)

Darth Madara
Darth Obito
Naruto or Kakashi Skywalker
Rin Amidala
Gia the eyebrow wookie
Minato Kenobi
Death Star Plan!
Pa Yoda


----------



## Punished Pathos (Aug 28, 2012)

If Tobi is Obito...

That would mean that Madara talked Obito into doing all of this...
I guess Madara would've told Obito his history just as how "Tobi" told Sasuke.



But still....
Tobi on panels, has said many things. He brought up various Jutsus.
He knew of Mito, he even Identified Danzo's reverse four symbols sealing jutsu...
What the fuck, Madara really schooled Obito...


----------



## bleakwinter (Aug 28, 2012)

SonicTron said:


> Theres about a million ways to make Obito turn from a sweet child into a monster; I don't understand why so many Tobito haters completely twist this idea into some sort of impossibility.



...Aside from the fact that he *died* (Thus there's no way he even had the chance to turn into a monster) and even at his death, all he could think about was his friends? Do you honestly think it makes literary sense that Obito would give Kakashi his eye, come back from the dead, and now spite the very person he gave his own organ to? Sure there's a million ways to make Obito turn into a monster. There's probably zero of them that make plausible, literary sense however. I won't even get into the fact that Madara somehow knows Tobi. If he's Obito, then how would Madara know someone who was born ages after his own era?

I realize I'm getting ahead of myself, so I will definitely wait until tomorrow to make thse conclusions. But as far as I'm concerned, this is the mother of all inconsistencies.


----------



## Frawstbite (Aug 28, 2012)

Pathos Grim said:


> Tobi on panels, has said many things. He brought up various Jutsus.
> He knew of Mito, he even Identified Danzo's reverse four symbols sealing jutsu...
> What the fuck, Madara really schooled Obito...



Bet he just used genjutsu and shoved it all in.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 28, 2012)

Pathos Grim said:


> If Tobi is Obito...
> 
> That would mean that Madara talked Obito into doing all of this...
> I guess Madara would've told Obito his history just as how "Tobi" told Sasuke.
> ...



Or he had 18 years to stalk Konoha...


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 28, 2012)

Can someone explain how Tobi = Obito means Minato is 'retarded'? I'm not his greatest fan, but considering the talents Tobi possessed and showed during said chapter and all of Minato's comments made during the event, I'm not getting why people are saying this means Minato's retarded.


----------



## Flynn (Aug 28, 2012)

Pathos Grim said:


> If Tobi is Obito...
> 
> That would mean that Madara talked Obito into doing all of this...
> I guess Madara would've told Obito his history just as how "Tobi" told Sasuke.
> ...



At least it's a feat for Madara. His talk no jutsu actually prevailed for once, when all the other time's it made him look like an idiot.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 28, 2012)

Speaking of Genjutsu couldn't have Madara used Tsukuyomi to slow time and train Obito?


----------



## SonicTron (Aug 28, 2012)

bleakwinter said:


> ...Aside from the fact that he *died* (Thus there's no way he even had the chance to turn into a monster) and even at his death, all he could think about was his friends? Do you honestly think it makes literary sense that Obito would give Kakashi his eye, come back from the dead, and now spite the very person he gave his own organ to? Sure there's a million ways to make Obito turn into a monster. There's probably zero of them that make plausible, literary sense however. I won't even get into the fact that Madara somehow knows Tobi. If he's Obito, then how would Madara know someone who was born ages after his own era?
> 
> I realize I'm getting ahead of myself, so I will definitely wait until tomorrow to make thse conclusions. But as far as I'm concerned, this is the mother of all inconsistencies.



Not this crap again.  Show me the body.  Who died?  Oh, that's right, we don't know.  Even if he died, you've already forgotten about all of the weird medical jutsu, kinjutsu, and even the corpse-eating of Zetsu (which I almost guarantee is part of the story here).  How short-sighted of you.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Aug 28, 2012)

Summers said:


> The more I realize how bad this makes the 2 most wanked characters look, the more I warm up to it.Those characters being Minato and Itachi. Both look like fools.



Minato stomped his ass, so nothing about Minato looks bad. He did what he did to do right by his wife, his son and his village. He kicked Tobi's ass. If Tobi didn't leave a rampaging 9 tails fox behind, Minato just spends his last few moments with his wife and son until Kushina passes on, and then Minato likely lives to later kill Tobi while raising Naruto.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 28, 2012)

bleakwinter said:


> *...Aside from the fact that he died* (Thus there's no way he even had the chance to turn into a monster) and even at his death, all he could think about was his friends? Do you honestly think it makes literary sense that Obito would give Kakashi his eye, come back from the dead, and now spite the very person he gave his own organ to? Sure there's a million ways to make Obito turn into a monster. There's probably zero of them that make plausible, literary sense however. I won't even get into the fact that Madara somehow knows Tobi. If he's Obito, then how would Madara know someone who was born ages after his own era?
> 
> I realize I'm getting ahead of myself, so I will definitely wait until tomorrow to make thse conclusions. But as far as I'm concerned, this is the mother of all inconsistencies.



This reminds me of when people said that Tobi = Madara simply because Tobi said he was Madara—as if lying couldn't possibly be an option—or because other characters assumed he was Madara.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 28, 2012)

Every Kage so far has had a shithead student 



it was only a matter of time until we found out Minatos shithead student.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 28, 2012)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Minato stomped his ass, so nothing about Minato looks bad. He did what he did to do right by his wife, his son and his village. He kicked Tobi's ass. If Tobi didn't leave a rampaging 9 tails fox behind, Minato just spends his last few moments with his wife and son until Kushina passes on, *and then Minato likely lives to later kill Tob*i while raising Naruto.



Sorry but either you lack reading comprehension or are a mega tard, after V2 failed to kill Tobi Minato realized he would never be able to get him again, hell he shrugged off a rasengan to the back and kunai to the gut, still stood around talking and telling Minato he didn't do shit.

That is the reason why Minato entrusted the kyuubi to Naruto, he had no chance after he failed to kill him for good. No more tricks after V2


----------



## son_michael (Aug 28, 2012)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Minato stomped his ass, so nothing about Minato looks bad. He did what he did to do right by his wife, his son and his village. He kicked Tobi's ass. If Tobi didn't leave a rampaging 9 tails fox behind, Minato just spends his last few moments with his wife and son until Kushina passes on, and then Minato likely lives to later kill Tobi while raising Naruto.



Kushina died because kyuubi impaled her, she would have lived, she's an uzumaki.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Aug 28, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Sorry but either you lack reading comprehension or are a mega tard, after V2 failed to kill Tobi Minato realized he would never be able to get him again, hell he shrugged off a rasengan to the back and kunai to the gut, still stood around talking and telling Minato he didn't do shit.
> 
> That is the reason why Minato entrusted the kyuubi to Naruto, he had no chance after he failed to kill him for good. No more tricks after V2



It's called the shiki fujin, you clown. With Tobi being tagged with Minato's Hiraishin, all Minato has to do is use his incredible speed combined with the shiki fujin to end Tobi. Tobi wouldn't even see it coming.

Like I said, he would have killed Tobi, period. No more tricks after v2? Tobi ran after getting stomped. And he did use an extra trick after v2, he used the contract seal to rob him of the Kyuubi's power. Minato has many more tricks. How do you think Tobi would survive if his entire body was demolished by Minato? Minato was picking him apart. A bit more damage, and Tobi likely can't even function, let alone use that sharingan of his.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 28, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> Every Kage so far has had a shithead student
> 
> 
> 
> it was only a matter of time until we found out Minatos shithead student.


Naruto's trick to bringing peace really will be jumping straight to Hokage. Not being a Jounin= No student stabbing him in the back.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 28, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> Every Kage so far has had a shithead student
> 
> 
> 
> it was only a matter of time until we found out Minatos shithead student.



Who were the shithead students of Hashirama and Tsunade? And please don't try to make a Sakura joke. You know what I mean.


----------



## bleakwinter (Aug 29, 2012)

SonicTron said:


> Not this crap again.  Show me the body.  Who died?  Oh, that's right, we don't know.  Even if he died, you've already forgotten about all of the weird medical jutsu, kinjutsu, and even the corpse-eating of Zetsu (which I almost guarantee is part of the story here).  How short-sighted of you.



All you did in that post was just list ways Obito could've theoretically been revived with (Which all could be applied to any dead character. Whoop-dee-doo), which really wasn't even the focus of most of my post. Good job ignoring pretty much every other inconsistency.


----------



## Mike N Nike0 (Aug 29, 2012)

It's amazing that everyone here forgot about the God of the Naruto world.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Aug 29, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Who were the shithead students of Hashirama and Tsunade? And please don't try to make a Sakura joke. You know what I mean.



Umm, didn't Shizune attempt to sell out Naruto and Tsunade to the two elders and Danzou?


----------



## Punished Pathos (Aug 29, 2012)

SageEnergyMode said:


> It's called the shiki fujin, you clown. With Tobi being tagged with Minato's Hiraishin, all Minato has to do is use his incredible speed combined with the shiki fujin to end Tobi. Tobi wouldn't even see it coming.
> 
> Like I said, he would have killed Tobi, period. No more tricks after v2? Tobi ran after getting stomped. And he did use an extra trick after v2, he used the contract seal to rob him of the Kyuubi's power. Minato has many more tricks. How do you think Tobi would survive if his entire body was demolished by Minato? Minato was picking him apart. A bit more damage, and Tobi likely can't even function, let alone use that sharingan of his.



I bet Tobi could use Izanagi to evade Shiki Fujin


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 29, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Who were the shithead students of Hashirama and Tsunade? And *please don't try to make a Sakura joke*. You know what I mean.



I like that you realized how easy it could've been


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 29, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> It's amazing how many people who mocked the "Time-travelling Sasuke" theory are suddenly embracing the idea of Narutoverse time-travel because it's the only thing that works for Tobito.



I have been saying Obito is The Doctor since the timeline arguments


----------



## Plot Hole (Aug 29, 2012)

Obito has is ranked a 1/5 in smarts and yes he has masterminded most of the shit in this manga...


----------



## SonicTron (Aug 29, 2012)

bleakwinter said:


> All you did in that post was just list ways Obito could've theoretically been revived with (Which all could be applied to any dead character. Whoop-dee-doo), which really wasn't even the focus of most of my post. Good job ignoring pretty much every other inconsistency.



Uh, I didn't ignore anything.  And Obito is like schroedinger's cat; we have no idea if he died, if he lived, if he was revived, etc.  The writer hasn't written the story yet.  All you've said was "I don't understand how this could work."


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 29, 2012)

man i just cant believe this till i see it..

its just sooooooooooooo nonsensical.


----------



## Wax Knight (Aug 29, 2012)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Umm, didn't Shizune attempt to sell out Naruto and Tsunade to the two elders and Danzou?



I don't recal this happening


----------



## Daryoon (Aug 29, 2012)

Obito and Kabuto are parallels of one another. Obito is to Madara what Kabuto is to Orochimaru. Just as Kabuto fought to control Orochimaru's cells, Obito fought to control Madara's. Madara won, for a time, until he was resurrected properly, at which point Obito lost his identity and became "Nobody".

Just wait, Madara will come along and suck the shard of his being out of Obito just as easily as Orochimaru did with Kabuto. _This is why Kabuto and Tobi are dual antagonists of this arc_.


----------



## auem (Aug 29, 2012)

OK....got it...
so kishi is really going for black hole...


----------



## Obito (Aug 29, 2012)

So, after years of arguing and being called "crazy, out there, or gone." - I was right.


----------



## mlc818 (Aug 29, 2012)

Daryoon said:


> Obito and Kabuto are parallels of one another. Obito is to Madara what Kabuto is to Orochimaru. Just as Kabuto fought to control Orochimaru's cells, Obito fought to control Madara's. Madara won, for a time, until he was resurrected properly, at which point Obito lost his identity and became "Nobody".
> 
> Just wait, Madara will come along and suck the shard of his being out of Obito just as easily as Orochimaru did with Kabuto. _This is why Kabuto and Tobi are dual antagonists of this arc_.



This would actually work pretty well. Especially since it's pretty obvious that if we get Tobi's back story and feel his sadness to some extent, he's pretty much guaranteed to die soon ;p


----------



## Gunners (Aug 29, 2012)

To be honest Sasuke wasn't exactly wrong when he said the greatest genius looks ordinary in front of the Uchiha. For all intents and purposes Obito was as dumb as a brick yet some how he managed to Unlock his MS, mastermind a terrorist organization whilst sitting on top of the world with 7 Bijuu.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 29, 2012)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> I like that you realized how easy it could've been



 It was undeniable. 



Obito said:


> So, after years of arguing and being called "crazy, out there, or gone." - I was right.



You told me just two weeks ago you didn't think he was Obito. 



Daryoon said:


> Obito and Kabuto are parallels of one another. Obito is to Madara what Kabuto is to Orochimaru. Just as Kabuto fought to control Orochimaru's cells, Obito fought to control Madara's. Madara won, for a time, until he was resurrected properly, at which point Obito lost his identity and became "Nobody".
> 
> Just wait, Madara will come along and suck the shard of his being out of Obito just as easily as Orochimaru did with Kabuto. _This is why Kabuto and Tobi are dual antagonists of this arc_.



I wasn't honestly expecting to find anything that made sense. This, however, does. 

It's eerily perfect.


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 29, 2012)

Hexa said:


> People have been suspecting Obito to be alive since *chapter 16*, if you count predicting that the "goggle guy" would show up.
> 
> Granted, people also predicted the same about Minato's two teammates.



Oh shit I just checked it. And the name of that chapter? _"Who are you?"_ Fitting.


----------



## Moon Fang (Aug 29, 2012)

I love how all the Tobito fans are ignoring the _*half*_ in the sentence.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 29, 2012)

Moon Fang said:


> I love how all the Tobito fans are ignoring the _*half*_ in the sentence.


??????

I doubt anyone ignored it. Obviously half of his face is going to either be 1) scarred 2) old 3) Zetsu/other person.


----------



## mlc818 (Aug 29, 2012)

Moon Fang said:


> I love how all the Tobito fans are ignoring the _*half*_ in the sentence.



When most Tobito fans started supporting the theory, people were still insisting that it was impossible that Tobi even had Obito's other eye. So 1/2 Obito is a pretty big win, even if he ends up being possessed by someone or something else. But since half of his body was already scarred, it's entirely possible that it's 100% Obito.  And obviously this is a manga where many characters have had monsters or other shinobi possess them, so it's not like Obito/Whoever was ever that farfetched to begin with.

But really, if there is no Obito consciousness in Tobi, why would he taunt Kakashi about making apologies in front of graves, or even care about Kakashi more than his other opponents at all?


----------



## Turrin (Aug 29, 2012)

Snow Princess said:


> we've seen Kakashi with Gai, Asuma and Kurenai the time the Kyuubi attacked.. they were still young. the masked guy was as tall as an adult. :/


Young, but looked older than 14 to me. I'd say they were closer to 15-16 (the same age Naruto will be when he defeats the FV). Obito was probably around there age wise, but his growth probably wasn't what one would call natural.


----------



## ZionHalcyon (Aug 29, 2012)

I love the rage from all _-Snip-_ who were bitching at people about Tobi being Obito.

Its the only damn thing that makes sense.  Otherwise, Kakashi Gaiden is just a totally useless, pointless, meaningless story that serves no damn purpose whatsoever to the greater Naruto story.

Tobi being Obito ties Gaiden into the overall fabric of the Narutoverse in a damn meaningful way, and anyone with a brain and good sense knew it.

_-Snip-_ It was laid out with Gaiden and the very introduction of Tobi brings it all back home. 

And whats more - be prepared for Tobi to come back from the dark side too, possibly, as Kakashi talk-no-jutsu's him with his own words - "those who abandon their friends are worse than trash".

_-Snip-_


----------



## Moon Fang (Aug 29, 2012)

So what is it then ? 100% Obito but one half old and the other half young ? Or 50% Obito one half old and we don't know and the other half young ?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 29, 2012)

ZionHalcyon said:


> I love the rage from all who were bitching at people about Tobi being Obito.
> 
> Its the only damn thing that makes sense.  Otherwise, Kakashi Gaiden is just a totally useless, pointless, meaningless story that serves no damn purpose whatsoever to the greater Naruto story.
> 
> ...


Kakashi Gaiden was solely written to establish why Kakashi got the Sharingan in the first place. How is it stupid or 'idiotic' saying its reaching for Obito to survive there, given he had the perfect death, and become Tobi, attacking his home village and everything?


----------



## Kishido (Aug 29, 2012)

Lol what a suprise...NOT.

The only thing I do not get is this half face... So 
What is on the left side?


----------



## Hexa (Aug 29, 2012)

Moon Fang said:


> So what is it then ? 100% Obito but one half old and the other half young ? Or 50% Obito one half old and we don't know and the other half young ?


It could just be half with crush-scars and half without.





Evil said:


> The old face is basically what we saw of right face, old scarred whatever you want to call it.


----------



## jgalt7 (Aug 29, 2012)

madara awakens rinnegan.  resurrects obito, crushed eye is revived (but of course missing eye is with kakashi).....too soon for madara to resurrect anyone, dude dies.  oro fills in the missing pieces with bits and pieces of hashirama and madara....while in the meantime, keeping some dna samples of both hashi and madara.....makes yamato and how kabuto got madara dna.  madara cells and hashi cells evolved the eye to MS that never goes blind?


----------



## Flynn (Aug 29, 2012)

Even if the other half face is a different persona, Tobi's still Obito no? Just Obito _and_ someone else. 

Prepare your jimmies for Rustle


----------



## Grendel (Aug 29, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Lol what a suprise...NOT.
> 
> The only thing I do not get is this half face... So
> What is on the left side?



Evil later said its the part we have seen old or scarred...


----------



## insane111 (Aug 29, 2012)

Flynn said:


> Even if the other half face is a different persona, Tobi's still Obito no? Just Obito _and_ someone else.
> 
> Prepare your jimmies for Rustle



It would depend, if someone else is in full control, then it's not Obito.

Like if Orochimaru is using John's body, we're not going to call him John, we're going to call him Orochimaru.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

Flynn said:


> Even if the other half face is a different persona, Tobi's still Obito no? Just Obito _and_ someone else.
> 
> Prepare your jimmies for Rustle



Kabuto's jimmies were rustled, then Itachi was like no tears, only dreams nao.


----------



## auem (Aug 29, 2012)

ZionHalcyon said:


> Otherwise, Kakashi Gaiden is just a totally useless, pointless, meaningless story that serves no damn purpose whatsoever to the greater Naruto story.


quite a fucked up argument...

all wondered how kakashi got sharingan and that gaiden was the answer....not everything that shown in a story has to have 'deeper' significance...
i consider kakashi guiden as highest point of kishi and 'naruto' manga so far...even without any further consequence,that story could have been a stand alone....


----------



## bleakwinter (Aug 29, 2012)

SonicTron said:


> Uh, I didn't ignore anything.  And Obito is like schroedinger's cat; we have no idea if he died, if he lived, if he was revived, etc.  The writer hasn't written the story yet.  All you've said was "I don't understand how this could work."



So you honestly don't think it's bad storytelling that all the inconsistencies I and other anti-Tobito people have pointed out are being swept under the rug under the sole pretense that "the writer hasn't written the story yet"? Kishimoto has the power to do anything to this manga. He could very well say the entire manga was just a dream and make up an explanation why. Would you call that good storytelling despite all the inconsistencies related to that idea? Of course not, because the writer is breaking every single 'literary law' he's set-up in his story, which is what makes it look like an asspull.

We know for a fact in the manga that:
-Obito thought very highly of Kakashi before his 'death'.
-Madara knew Tobi personally
-Tobi is very intelligent. Obito was not (Evident from his behavior and him only having a '1' in the databooks), yet all of the sudden knows the entire backstory of pretty much everything and learns how to utilize Mangekyou Sharingan better than Kakashi)

Every single one of those important facts would have to be broken for Tobito to make sense.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Aug 29, 2012)

Im pretty proud to have been a Tobi/Obito member since the beginning years ago, makes up for the Minato/AL, lol.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 29, 2012)

Grendel said:


> Evil later said its the part we have seen old or scarred...



Somehow it is unclear what the other side is. is it Obito's face without scars.

And people deal with it... But I already see the hard ore haters coming up with new stuff


----------



## SonicTron (Aug 29, 2012)

bleakwinter said:


> So you honestly don't think it's bad storytelling that all the inconsistencies I and other anti-Tobito people have pointed out are being swept under the rug under the sole pretense that "the writer hasn't written the story yet"? Kishimoto has the power to do anything to this manga. He could very well say the entire manga was just a dream and make up an explanation why. Would you call that good storytelling despite all the inconsistencies related to that idea? Of course not, because the writer is breaking every single 'literary law' he's set-up in his story, which is what makes it look like an asspull.
> 
> We know for a fact in the manga that:
> -Obito thought very highly of Kakashi before his 'death'.
> ...



And all of this is hinging on your view that any sort of Tobito would only fulfill its role by solely being Obito sans any sort of manipulation, in mind and body.  I have news for you: it probably isn't an unfettered Obito who has simply turned to evil.  Again, extraordinarily shortsighted ideals of yours.


----------



## Jad (Aug 29, 2012)

None fighting chapter, dayum~


----------



## Grendel (Aug 29, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Somehow it is unclear what the other side is. is it Obito's face without scars.
> 
> And people deal with it... But I already see the hard ore haters coming up with new stuff



I would assume but he  didntr elaborate


----------



## Turrin (Aug 29, 2012)

Honestly Tobi = Obito was the best way Kishi could have gone with Tobi's identity. It allowed him to give meaning full explanation of Tobi's S/T abilities and make Tobi's reveal emotionally impactful to the heroes. If Tobi was someone the heroes didn't even know like Izuna or some other random Uchiha the pay off wouldn't be great enough in terms of fandom response and the characters response themselves. 

The character's reactions would be, "Who the fuck are you?"
Fandom's response would be, "Oh it's another Uchiha filled with Hate"

With Obito the response will be:

Characters, "What the Fuck, how did you end up like this?"
Fandom's response, "What the Fuck how did Obito end up like this and how will Kishi make sense of this?"

These response keep the characters interested in Tobi's identity and keep the readers wanting to read the manga more to find out the answer to their questions. 

Now will this make sense and be done well. We won't know that until Kishi explains it all. So people should wait until then, to decided how they personally feel about this "revelation".


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 29, 2012)

bleakwinter said:


> So you honestly don't think it's bad storytelling that all the inconsistencies I and other anti-Tobito people have pointed out are being swept under the rug under the sole pretense that "the writer hasn't written the story yet"? Kishimoto has the power to do anything to this manga. He could very well say the entire manga was just a dream and make up an explanation why. Would you call that good storytelling despite all the inconsistencies related to that idea? Of course not, because the writer is breaking every single 'literary law' he's set-up in his story, which is what makes it look like an asspull.
> 
> We know for a fact in the manga that:
> -Obito thought very highly of Kakashi before his 'death'.
> ...



Wait....

Until Tobi is revealed to be Obito and your "inconsistencies" are not resolved, don't use them as fact and truth to discredit the Tobi = Obito theory. Unless, of course, you somehow perfected time travel and know that the "inconsistencies" are *not* directed in the future.


----------



## Moon Fang (Aug 29, 2012)

You know what, I'm gonna sleep on this and try figure out the possible ways for Tobi = Obito without making crazy before the chapter comes out. Later guys.


----------



## Ricky Sen (Aug 29, 2012)

ZionHalcyon said:


> snip



Post more. Is it still cool to shoot out some predictions?


*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto destroys Tobi's mask. Triple angle shot of Tobi with his hand covering his face. Tobi poofs the clone right as we get a shot of the clone looking at Tobi with a looks of surprise. Kakashi asks the real Naruto what's wrong and Naruto is lost in contemplation. Naruto tells Kakashi that the "masked man" has two faces and Kakashi sports a shocked expression. 

The smoke from the bijuudama that Naruto fired in 598 finally disperses and we get the silhouette of Tobi standing in the smoke. Tobi rattles off some cheesy line like: "If you had cared as much about Rin as you do about my identity then you might have kept your promise." 

Kakashi collapses (Naruto hyperventilation style) and keeps saying "I'm sorry. I'm so sorry." We get a shot of Gai with his eyes downcast with a look morose solemnity. Naruto turns to Kakashi and yells,"What's wrong sensei? What'a going on!?"  

Tobi says," Let me explain for you Naruto. Let me tell you how I came to know the true nature of this corrupt shinobi world. My master tore back the illusions and I came to know the true path to peace." The smoke finally clears and we get a panel of Obito's freakish monster face looking directly at us. 

*Cue flashback of the Kanabi Bridge battle and a quick rehashing of the events of Kakashi Gaiden from Obito's perspective. We get another emotional shot of Obito lying under the rocks, and then in the final panel of the chapter:
A shadow is cast over the dying Obito, foreshadowing what's to come.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Wait....
> 
> Until Tobi is revealed to be Obito and your "inconsistencies" are not resolved, don't use them as fact and truth to discredit the Tobi = Obito theory. Unless, of course, you somehow perfected time travel and know that the "inconsistencies" are *not* directed in the future.


If Tobi is Obito though, how the hell did he work with Madara on Nagato or inspire Yahiko to form Akatsuki, both of which happened when Obito wasn't born or the latter in diapers? How would that be explained?


----------



## auem (Aug 29, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Lol what a suprise...NOT.
> 
> The only thing I do not get is this half face... So
> What is on the left side?


left side of his face is normal and right side is scarred...



Hexa said:


> It could just be half with crush-scars and half without.



actually his left side should have been crushed too as equal/more bolders dropped over him after kakashi took Rin away...unless he awaken his S/T jutsu at last moment....may be regret of '..i couldn't said it to Rin' was behind a final push...


----------



## Flynn (Aug 29, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Kabuto's jimmies were rustled, then Itachi was like no tears, only dreams nao.



Kabuto's jimmies are eternally rustled. Like a wedgey reaching over your head.


insane111 said:


> It would depend, if someone else is in full control, then it's not Obito.
> 
> Like if Orochimaru is using John's body, we're not going to call him John, we're going to call him Orochimaru.



They way it looks like, not one person would control Tobi. If he has any number of personas, then it would be that he can switch over to any. Given how he went from goofy Tobi to world conspirator Tobi.


----------



## SonicTron (Aug 29, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> If Tobi is Obito though, how the hell did he work with Madara on Nagato or inspire Yahiko to form Akatsuki, both of which happened when Obito wasn't born or the latter in diapers? How would that be explained?



We don't know how it will be explained.  There is an entire secretive back-story that has been withheld from the readers for years now.  We have to take a wait-and-see attitude to determine what is happening.


----------



## Mind of the North Star (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow... I can't believe we've gotten to this point After years of entertaining threads about this Tobi guy's identity, all the speculation will be over in a matter of hours.

... then the rage will follow 



Flynn said:


> Even if the other half face is a different persona, Tobi's still Obito no? Just Obito _and_ someone else.
> 
> *Prepare your jimmies for Rustle*




I'll be honest. I've never been so concerned about my jimmies' status. I am not sure if they will remain unrustled if Tobi actually = Obito


----------



## FouLu (Aug 29, 2012)

So... Obito looks like my avatar?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 29, 2012)

SonicTron said:


> We don't know how it will be explained.  There is an entire secretive back-story that has been withheld from the readers for years now.  We have to take a wait-and-see attitude to determine what is happening.


That's assuming Evil isn't just joking with us given this reveal is the most anticipated in the manga. I mean, it is in the realm of possibility given how fun it'd be . Look at the last couple pages.

But anyway, it would have been bad storytelling if the didn't explain it. Which I have a feeling that'll happen, given Kishi's track record.


----------



## T-Bag (Aug 29, 2012)

Vegeta's Urine said:


> Im pretty proud to have been a Tobi/Obito member since the beginning years ago, makes up for the Minato/AL, lol.



aint nobody said u were right


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Aug 29, 2012)

FouLu said:


> So... Obito looks like my avatar?



Yes, Obito's a mirror Zuko.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 29, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> If Tobi is Obito though, how the hell did he work with Madara on Nagato or inspire Yahiko to form Akatsuki, both of which happened when Obito wasn't born or the latter in diapers? How would that be explained?



I'm assuming some form of time travel since it is entirely possibly considering what has already come about in the manga. But I don't know; Kishi would have to explain that part. Or maybe Madara is using Obito?

You can't say this would be an inconsistency until it isn't directed after the "timed" event. Then you can use it, though it wouldn't be much use of arguing if Tobi still ends up being Obito.


----------



## Famouss (Aug 29, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Kabuto's jimmies were rustled, then Itachi was like no tears, only dreams nao.


Someone has been watching Destiny's stream i see.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

Famouss said:


> Someone has been watching Destiny's stream i see.



I do enjoy me some Steven, but nah someone did an edit of that pic and put that text in.


----------



## SonicTron (Aug 29, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> That's assuming Evil isn't just joking with us given this reveal is the most anticipated in the manga. I mean, it is in the realm of possibility given how fun it'd be . Look at the last couple pages.
> 
> But anyway, it would have been bad storytelling if the didn't explain it. Which I have a feeling that'll happen, given Kishi's track record.



Well, regardless, we still have an entire backstory that has been kept from us for years.  Obito or not, there is some esplainin to be did.


----------



## auem (Aug 29, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> That's assuming Evil isn't just joking with us given this reveal is the most anticipated in the manga. I mean, it is in the realm of possibility given how fun it'd be . Look at the last couple pages.
> 
> But anyway, it would have been bad storytelling if the didn't explain it. Which I have a feeling that'll happen, given Kishi's track record.



so far only fact we have learned is that tobi's face is that of Obito's...it doesn't rule out someone possessing his body...


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 29, 2012)

I know this maybe a dumb question so please forgive, but what's the point of the spoiler threads nowadays? I barely see spoilers and its already Wednesday here from where I'm from and its like 5 to 6hrs away for me to see the next chapter and the spoiler threads will still have 0 posts by that time..


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

Stay here or go to bed and not get spoiled?

@Termina

Sometimes chaps get delayed and we get spoilers before chaps.


----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

For those wondering why Obito/Tobi ain't blind, I figure there are 2 possibilities:

1. The Hashirama cells prevent eye degeneration(and I'm pretty sure it's also why Tobi can use Kamui so often, much like Danzo could use Koto Amatsukami sooner).

2. Kamui is a special mangekyo ability just because, and doesn't have the blindness drawback. This would explain why Kakashi has yet to go blind.


----------



## Orenji13 (Aug 29, 2012)

So I have been thinking... When Tobi fought Konan he had two sharingans. We know that one of them was Obito's, but who's sharingan did Tobi have in his other eye? The one he sacrificed for izanami?


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

sagroth said:


> For those wondering why Obito/Tobi ain't blind, I figure there are 2 possibilities:
> 
> 1. The Hashirama cells prevent eye degeneration(and I'm pretty sure it's also why Tobi can use Kamui so often, much like Danzo could use Koto Amatsukami sooner).
> 
> 2. Kamui is a special mangekyo ability just because, and doesn't have the blindness drawback. This would explain why Kakashi has yet to go blind.



Kakashi was going blind, he asked Itachi if he was too.


@Orenji any one from his sharingan library we saw?

And I like the first option best TBH.


----------



## Mistshadow (Aug 29, 2012)

bleakwinter said:


> So you honestly don't think it's bad storytelling that all the inconsistencies I and other anti-Tobito people have pointed out are being swept under the rug under the sole pretense that "the writer hasn't written the story yet"? Kishimoto has the power to do anything to this manga. He could very well say the entire manga was just a dream and make up an explanation why. Would you call that good storytelling despite all the inconsistencies related to that idea? Of course not, because the writer is breaking every single 'literary law' he's set-up in his story, which is what makes it look like an asspull.
> 
> We know for a fact in the manga that:
> -Obito thought very highly of Kakashi before his 'death'.
> ...



I've given countless POSSIBLE explanations for each of them. Kishi has remained vague the whole time. 
A: No one has ever had a personality change right, especially after traumatic incidents 
B: We know EXACTLY when Madara died, right, kishi was very specific 
C: Madara couldn't have taught him anything, and people are always stupid


----------



## Lindsay (Aug 29, 2012)

Turrin said:


> Young, but looked older than 14 to me. I'd say they were closer to 15-16 (the same age Naruto will be when he defeats the FV). Obito was probably around there age wise, but his growth probably wasn't what one would call natural.



Actually we can give Kakashi a rough age of 13 during the war. Tobi states that Itachi was 4 years old at the time of the 3rd Shinobi War 24. [Ch. 400; Pg. 4] Given that Itachi was 17/18 in Part I we can conclude that the War occurred 13/14 years before Part I.

Kakashi was 26/27 years old during Part I. Deducting 13/14 years from his Part I age (26/27) tells us that Kakashi was close to 13 years of age during the war.


----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

For those holding onto hope that it isn't Obito in control:

Read Evil's posts again, guys. He says there is a long flashback in the chapter. If said flashback didn't establish Obito as the one, why wouldn't Evil say so(or hint so)?


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Aug 29, 2012)

Please mods please don't allow any I told you so threads this week.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Aug 29, 2012)

Pathos Grim said:


> I bet Tobi could use Izanagi to evade Shiki Fujin



And how exactly would he be able to do that when #1 - he can't even see the shiki fujin coming, and #2 - you can't even active new jutsu once the shiki fujin has a hold of your soul.

And, even worse, I just don't know if Izanagi protects you from having your soul ripped out. How exactly do you turn THAT into a dream? The shiki fujin is no normal attack. It's a spiritual type attack involving what is essentially the spirit of a god.. The god of death itself.

A technique so powerful that it even transcends the reach of the Edo Tensei. It literally takes the souls of the dead and traps them somewhere other than the afterlife.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 29, 2012)

Orenji13 said:


> So I have been thinking... When Tobi fought Konan he had two sharingans. We know that one of them was Obito's, but who's sharingan did Tobi have in his other eye? The one he sacrificed for izanami?



Probably just a random one from his collection he considered disposable.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 29, 2012)

auem said:


> so far only fact we have learned is that tobi's face is that of Obito's...it doesn't rule out someone possessing his body...



Except that this body is clearly emotionally attached to Kakashi, in some way—negative or positively, who cares. Unless you mean a form of control that leaves the captive in charged of his own memories and feelings and can freely talk of them? Then it would still be Obito, even if he is controlled.

However, if you mean Obito's body being controlled, why in the world would the person controlling him single Kakashi out and make such comments that made both Kakashi and Guy think of someone from their past? Let alone make it known that the controller *knows* Kakashi?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 29, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> I'm assuming some form of time travel since it is entirely possibly considering what has already come about in the manga. But I don't know; Kishi would have to explain that part. Or maybe Madara is using Obito?
> 
> You can't say this would be an inconsistency until it isn't directed after the "timed" event. Then you can use it, though it wouldn't be much use of arguing if Tobi still ends up being Obito.



The inconsistencies Tobito would cause go _way _beyond anything time travel can fix.

It's tiresome how people conveniently forget they exist though. Not saying you do, but so many act like the only problem with Tobito is a timeline.


----------



## CA182 (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow when I went to sleep there was only around 400 posts. Considering the increase what did evil post?


----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Kakashi was going blind, he asked Itachi if he was too.
> 
> 
> @Orenji any one from his sharingan library we saw?
> ...



Just because Kakashi knows about the mangekyo does not mean that he is going blind. Remember, he unlocked it without following what Itachi said to do.

Is it implied that he is? Kinda, yeah. But it was never stated outright.

Personally, I think the Hashirama cells are the most likely explanation, though.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 29, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> The inconsistencies Tobito would cause go _way _beyond anything time travel can fix.
> 
> It's tiresome how people conveniently forget they exist though. Not saying you do, but so many act like the only problem with Tobito is a timeline.



What others are there? This is an honest question, by the way. If it involves character traits/personality, it isn't really a inconsistency. It just means that his "death" and his broken promise was enough to force him to drastic measures to ensure world peace.


----------



## Soca (Aug 29, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Please mods please don't allow any I told you so threads this week.



no number of closed threads are gonna stop people from posting that


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 29, 2012)

Still no spoilers in the spoiler thread?


----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> Probably just a random one from his collection he considered disposable.



This. Tobi doesn't go through sharingan like Danzo's sharingarm did, but the principle is the same with that warehouse full of them.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm going to sleep and when I wake up I expect an awesome chapter 


I suggest you guys try it out.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 29, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Wow when I went to sleep there was only around 400 posts. Considering the increase what did evil post?



Basically he confirmed Tobi's identity (or at least what his face is).


----------



## Orenji13 (Aug 29, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> Probably just a random one from his collection he considered disposable.



You are probably right. That's why his masks only showed Obito's eye, not the other. Still... It makes me wonder who's it was though... I thought I was onto something


----------



## Mind of the North Star (Aug 29, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Please mods please don't allow any I told you so threads this week.



What?!? Those are the ones I am looking forward too lol. 


Please Mods allow them!!! I need this in my life.


----------



## Flynn (Aug 29, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Please mods please don't allow any I told you so threads this week.



'Tis inevitable my dear friend.

Shit, it's 1 am and if I sleep I'll walk up around 3pm and I'll miss the shitstorm discussions.


----------



## daschysta (Aug 29, 2012)

SageEnergyMode said:


> And how exactly would he be able to do that when #1 - he can't even see the shiki fujin coming, and #2 - you can't even active new jutsu once the shiki fujin has a hold of your soul.
> 
> And, even worse, I just don't know if Izanagi protects you from having your soul ripped out. How exactly do you turn THAT into a dream? The shiki fujin is no normal attack. It's a spiritual type attack involving what is essentially the spirit of a god.. The god of death itself.
> 
> A technique so powerful that it even transcends the reach of the Edo Tensei. It literally takes the souls of the dead and traps them somewhere other than the afterlife.



How do you make anything a dream? Izanagi is reality warping, I don't see any reason why it wouldn't be able to be used.

Keep in mind even though Orochimaru couldn't use his hands for ninjutsu he was still able to control his Kusanagi, doujutsu is another thing that you don't have to be able to move your body/form seals to activate, so it should work fine.


----------



## auem (Aug 29, 2012)

CA182 said:


> Wow when I went to sleep there was only around 400 posts. Considering the increase what did evil post?



read the first post..Hexa edited all there...


----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh, my last post gave a third option for the no-blind thing:

Tobi has implanted more than one sharingan in his left eye over the years obviously. Maybe one was a mangekyo, and though it didn't provide any new mangekyo abilities, it made his own eye an EMS? I mean, what does happen with only one implanted EMS eye anyway?


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 29, 2012)

Orenji13 said:


> You are probably right. That's why his masks only showed Obito's eye, not the other. Still... It makes me wonder who's it was though... I thought I was onto something



I wouldn't be surprised if Tobi keeps several sharingan in his body at a time, similar to Danzo.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Aug 29, 2012)

Someone quete evil s posts


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Aug 29, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Please mods please don't allow any I told you so threads this week.



Isn't that a bit sore loserish? When so many people have been mocked, insulted and generally treated in the most disrespectful of ways for simply voicing their opinion, why shouldn't they be allowed the minor satisfaction of basically saying they were right and others were wrong while having some people justifiably man up and eat some crow, or say they were wrong?

I say this, and I don't even have any skin in the game. If it's Obito, it doesn't matter to me. I have confidence in Kishi to make it work. If it's Izuna, Kagami or whoever else, it also doesn't matter to me, because I have confidence in Kishi's ability to make it work.

I'm personally leaning towards it not being Obito, and it turning out to be somebody else, possibly even an Uzumaki. Nobody seems to be talking about the most mysterious aspect of Tobi's abilities thus far: Those damn chain like things that easily suppress the power of a bijuu. We've only ever seen one other shinobi with such a thing, and it's an Uzumaki. Naruto's mother possessed a similar looking power. Tobi even once stated internally that those things are a much more powerful bondage than Nagato's outer path.

What's up with them chains? Is this dude some Uzumaki that happens to have a Sharingan? Why did he know that Nagato was an Uzumaki? Why did he claim to have given Nagato the Rinnegan? Is he related to him? Is he Nagato's father? Is he some Uzumaki that had a child with an Uchiha? Is he some Uchiha that had a child with an Uzumaki female? What the heck is going on? Why when this guy told a story of the Senju and Uchiha, he conveniently left out the fact that the Uzumaki are also blood relatives.

Kushina seemed to place extra emphasis on the fact that this person knew exactly when a jinchuuruki's seal was at its weakest. Could he have known because he was close with Konoha's top advisors or the Third Hokage? Is it Kagami? 

Wat do?


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 29, 2012)

VlAzGuLn said:


> Someone quete evil s posts



Just check the first page.


----------



## CA182 (Aug 29, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> Basically he confirmed Tobi's identity (or at least what his face is).



Oh wow. 

The chance of my prediction being correct just increased. 


*Spoiler*: _my prediction_ 





CA182 said:


> *Chapter 599 - Who Are You? *
> 
> *Page 1*
> 
> ...


----------



## auem (Aug 29, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Except that this body is clearly emotionally attached to Kakashi, in some way—negative or positively, who cares. Unless you mean a form of control that leaves the captive in charged of his own memories and feelings and can freely talk of them? Then it would still be Obito, even if he is controlled.
> 
> However, if you mean Obito's body being controlled, why in the world would the person controlling him single Kakashi out and make such comments that made both Kakashi and Guy think of someone from their past? Let alone make it known that the controller *knows* Kakashi?



well,i once proposed tobi is both izuna and obito sharing same vessel(body)...so both can take the lead,like naruto and kyubi.....

we will know it in 6-8 hours time anyway....


----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

Seriously, asking the mods not to let "I told you so" threads happen is just being a pussy and refusing to reap what you sow.

That said, those threads better have links with quotes from themselves earlier backing it up.


----------



## Orenji13 (Aug 29, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Tobi keeps several sharingan in his body at a time, similar to Danzo.



The most obvious spot would be on his forehead under the bandages. Anywhere else would be kinda creepy...


----------



## Mistshadow (Aug 29, 2012)

they deserve it, especially all their "ITS IMPOSSIBLE" threads and mosts, thinking they knew/know everything there is. even when explanations are possible........nope, ITS IMPOSSIBLE DUDE I GOT A PLOT HOLE AND YOUR EXPLANATIONS ARENT GOOD ENOUGH

clap


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 29, 2012)

Today Kishi conquered the Kubo level of trolling.
When he explains all time inconsistinces with time traveling, he'll have his own level


----------



## Octavian (Aug 29, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> Today Kishi conquered the Kubo level of trolling.
> When he explains all time inconsistinces with time traveling, he'll have his own level



 tried to rep but it seems you're rep sealed


----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

And here, I'll put my money where my mouth is:

If time travel is in any way involved with Tobi, I give you permission to mock me. Quote this, put this in your signature, whatever(if you can be quoted as backing up time travel theory in the past). I won't edit or delete this post. I will also publicly admit that I was wrong. If there is no time travel, just mundane reasons, we move on. I won't bother with an "I told you so."

Pikacheeka, go ahead and quote this so you can be 100% sure it'll be preserved for posterity.


----------



## tears (Aug 29, 2012)

so Obito with half old Face?
and the rest of the body? Obito's or Zetsu perhaps?


----------



## Penance (Aug 29, 2012)

Vegeta's Urine said:


> Im pretty proud to have been a Tobi/Obito member since the beginning years ago, makes up for the Minato/AL, lol.


Same...



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> If Tobi is Obito though, how the hell did he work with Madara on Nagato or inspire Yahiko to form Akatsuki, both of which happened when Obito wasn't born or the latter in diapers? How would that be explained?



HE didn't...Madara may have, though...


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 29, 2012)

i guess this will be kinda useful tomorow


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Aug 29, 2012)

I don't mind it being Obito at all, if only to provide some retribution to all the fair minded posters that I've seen shamelessly insulted and belittled on this forum for merely suggesting it.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 29, 2012)

Yes, the threads should be allowed. Like others said, the Tobito haters were allowed their multiple threads that belittled, insulted and disrespected them and much more, so why not allow the Tobito supporters a "winning" thread at the least? If you are offended by it, don't read them. 



auem said:


> well,i once proposed tobi is both izuna and obito sharing same vessel(body)...so both can take the lead,like naruto and kyubi.....
> 
> we will know it in 6-8 hours time anyway....



I suppose that is entirely possible, especially since Naruto and Kyubi have managed it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh my fucking bananas I can't wait for people to cry, rage, suicide and kill kittens later on. 

NarutoForums will crash due to server load. 

And the Internetz will never be the same again. Kishi would probably disappear mysteriously next week and we will never hear from him again. Then after 20 years some local news in Japan will say that they finally found Kishi wearing a Tobi mask and reveals that half of his face was burned by a crazed fan.


----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

I think the term should be "Obitrolled."


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i guess this will be kinda useful tomorow



We need to make this into a smiley.


----------



## auem (Aug 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i guess this will be kinda useful tomorow



tobito theorist can also use it to imply foot 'close to your mouth'(if not in your mouth)...as obito's hand looks more like a foot..


----------



## Algol (Aug 29, 2012)

wait, is the chapter out?

i thought this was predicitions thread?


----------



## Flynn (Aug 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i guess this will be kinda useful tomorow



Someone should resize and make it an official smile on the forum. 

EDIT: Actually I'll probably do it tomorrow.


----------



## Saunion (Aug 29, 2012)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Isn't that a bit sore loserish? When so many people have been mocked, insulted and generally treated in the most disrespectful of ways for simply voicing their opinion, why shouldn't they be allowed the minor satisfaction of basically saying they were right and others were wrong while having some people justifiably man up and eat some crow, or say they were wrong?



I don't think I ever argued about the Tobito thing one way or another and I don't care about the result except I'm happy it's finally done, but I find this kind of NEENER NEENER threads obnoxious. Also that persecution complex and the resentment that comes with it is preposterous. Get over yourselves.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i guess this will be kinda useful tomorow



New telegrams image. Do it.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 29, 2012)

Jfizz said:


> wait, is the chapter out?
> 
> i thought this was predicitions thread?



No it isn't. Read the opening post.


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 29, 2012)

is it weird that i don't give a darn about him possibly being obito

i just want to know _*who*_ the cunt is after all these years
WHO ARE YOU
WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR
WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR ASSHOLE


----------



## tears (Aug 29, 2012)

*Currently Active Users 
563 (124 members & 439 guests)*
​


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Aug 29, 2012)

You might want to fix that headband symbol before you resize it.


----------



## Soca (Aug 29, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> We need to make this into a smiley.



done


----------



## †obitobi (Aug 29, 2012)

Mistshadow,

Let us try to forgive them, if it turns out to be Obito as Tobi.

In my opinion, they only want it to be easy to accept, and believe it to be unlikely because they expect ridicule. This is why they use the tactics that they use. Let us make it easy for them to accept, and put this behind us, once again, if it turns out to be Obito as Tobi.

The most important lesson will have already been learned, in my opinion, from the revelation.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Aug 29, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> We need to make this into a smiley.


----------



## Flynn (Aug 29, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> is it weird that i don't give a darn about him possibly being obito
> 
> i just want to know _*who*_ the cunt is after all these years
> WHO ARE YOU
> ...



Better question is

WHY DOES YOUR SET ELONGATE MY SCHLONG


----------



## Algol (Aug 29, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> No it isn't. Read the opening post.



i'm still confused haha. is evil's post real or a fake/joke?

i'm freaking out man (not really, but still)


----------



## CA182 (Aug 29, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> You might want to fix that headband symbol before you resize it.



That's part of the charm though...


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Aug 29, 2012)

i saw the spoilers and it was what i expected yeah


----------



## Easley (Aug 29, 2012)

tears said:


> so Obito with half old Face?
> and the rest of the body? Obito's or Zetsu perhaps?


Your username is very fitting. Some people will be shedding lots of them.


----------



## Yuna (Aug 29, 2012)

Not even any spoilers yet?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 29, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> is it weird that i don't give a darn about him possibly being obito
> 
> i just want to know _*who*_ the cunt is after all these years
> WHO ARE YOU
> ...



I don't give a single flying fuck either my man.


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 29, 2012)

^ thank fucking god


Flynn said:


> Better question is
> 
> WHY DOES YOUR SET ELONGATE MY SCHLONG


the sage child's magic works in mysterious ways
and most often it operates in pants

i don't blame you
i'm unable to hold back, either


----------



## CA182 (Aug 29, 2012)

So anyone reckon Kishi's gonna bother explaining the earlier personality tobi had?


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i guess this will be kinda useful tomorow



Please Dear Mods and Admins, make this an official smiley here in Narutoforums to commemorate Tobito's unveiling.  (bitroll)


and

The Anti Tobito guys are now saying that they finally realized that they were wrong all this time and some of them are still in a bit of denial and making up excuses and washes their hands clean just so that they wont get raped later on. Its so fun reading their posts.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 29, 2012)

Jfizz said:


> i'm still confused haha. is evil's post real or a fake/joke?
> 
> i'm freaking out man (not really, but still)



I don't know. His little puzzle earlier was solved and basically reveals Tobi = Obito, but we won't know for sure until the chapter comes out.


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Aug 29, 2012)

Am I a sadist for being excited to see Kakashi's epic meltdown? Honestly, that's the best part of Tobito.


----------



## CA182 (Aug 29, 2012)

...Who was the guy who made a bet stating that if Tobi = Obito they'd leave the forum forever?


----------



## Mind of the North Star (Aug 29, 2012)

I simply can not wait for the rage and butthurt to just start pouring in via Telegram threads. Yeah, I never really liked Tobi= Obito and thought it would be stupid but..



.... there will be so much anger

Being completely wrong will be worth it.




_


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 29, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> done


----------



## tears (Aug 29, 2012)

Easley said:


> Your username is very fitting. Some people will be shedding lots of them.





-----

so Finally we get to see Rin's Flashback ?


----------



## Abanikochan (Aug 29, 2012)

Ender Wiggin said:


> Am I a sadist for being excited to see Kakashi's epic meltdown? Honestly, that's the best part of Tobito.



Me too then.


----------



## Obito (Aug 29, 2012)

zing


----------



## Flynn (Aug 29, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> ^ thank fucking god
> 
> the sage child's magic works in mysterious ways
> and most often it operates in pants
> ...



Your rep status is even more fitting.


Fuck it now, I'm sleeping. I'll be here later to drink the tears.


----------



## Grendel (Aug 29, 2012)

Every week without fail people question evils spoilers that always turn out correct


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Aug 29, 2012)

Yuna said:


> Not even any spoilers yet?



Just Evil's spoiler that Tobi is Obito.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 29, 2012)

Ender Wiggin said:


> Am I a sadist for being excited to see Kakashi's epic meltdown? Honestly, that's the best part of Tobito.



I doubt it will such an impact on Kakashi. He is a very controlled ninja, so I just don't see him rolling up into a ball and sucking his thumb over it. He'll be shocked, probably shocked enough to keep him from moving for a panel or two, but he'll be back into the swing of the battle in no time.


----------



## Penance (Aug 29, 2012)

tears said:


> *Currently Active Users
> 563 (124 members & 439 guests)*
> ​





Marcelle.B said:


> done



The great beacon of VICTORY...


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Obito's face, half of which is old.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 29, 2012)

Ender Wiggin said:


> Am I a sadist for being excited to see Kakashi's epic meltdown? Honestly, that's the best part of Tobito.



It'll go something like this:

[YOUTUBE]31g0YE61PLQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 29, 2012)

Grendel said:


> Every week without fail people question evils spoilers that always turn out correct



This is the first time I'm even seeing this user, so yea....


----------



## Algol (Aug 29, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> I don't know. His little puzzle earlier was solved and basically reveals Tobi = Obito, but we won't know for sure until the chapter comes out.



oh okay, i just don't get why people are posting as if the chapter is out and it is confirmed already... when spoilers aren't even out?

maybe i don't know evil as much as everyone else, but does evil have some sort of inside track on the chapter before it's out?

in other words, why is everyone posting like it's for real already?


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Aug 29, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> I doubt it will such an impact on Kakashi. He is a very controlled ninja, so I just don't see him rolling up into a ball and sucking his thumb over it. He'll be shocked, probably shocked enough to keep him from moving for a panel or two, but he'll be back into the swing of the battle in no time.



I don't know. Judging by how he's reacted so far... I expect great things.


----------



## Flynn (Aug 29, 2012)

Jfizz said:


> oh okay, i just don't get why people are posting as if the chapter is out and it is confirmed already... when spoilers aren't even out?
> 
> maybe i don't know evil as much as everyone else, but does evil have some sort of inside track on the chapter before it's out?
> 
> in other words, why is everyone posting like it's for real already?



Well he gets his hand on the chapter eariler than everyone, then comes into this prediction thread and spoils a part of the chapter in a puzzle/riddle in which people try and decode it. 

Usually turns out right.


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Aug 29, 2012)

Jfizz said:


> maybe i don't know evil as much as everyone else, but does evil have some sort of inside track on the chapter before it's out?
> 
> in other words, why is everyone posting like it's for real already?



Because every single time he posts spoilers, they turn out to be true?  He's posted spoilers for a lot of chapters...


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 29, 2012)

Jfizz said:


> oh okay, i just don't get why people are posting as if the chapter is out and it is confirmed already... when spoilers aren't even out?
> 
> maybe i don't know evil as much as everyone else, but does evil have some sort of inside track on the chapter before it's out?
> 
> in other words, why is everyone posting like it's for real already?



Well, with my new found knowledge, Evil has posted spoilers that have been correct before. So it is being taken as an official spoiler since the source is trustworthy. 



Ender Wiggin said:


> I don't know. Judging by how he's reacted so far... I expect great things.



Kakashi can't break down! He's Kakashi!


----------



## Algol (Aug 29, 2012)

Flynn said:


> Well he gets his hand on the chapter eariler than everyone, then comes into this prediction thread and spoils a part of the chapter in a puzzle/riddle in which people try and decode it.
> 
> Usually turns out right.



darn, i guess i'm new to it, but that stinks. i didn't think spoilers were allowed here, so i was bored and checking some posts.

WHY THE FUCK DID I CLICK?!?!?!?!??!!


----------



## Milkomeda (Aug 29, 2012)

Obito just divided by Zero


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Aug 29, 2012)

"Toby" is trending on twitter. I know it has to do with PLL, but ... still funny.


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 29, 2012)

i predict kakashi shedding a single, manly tear

from the eye with a sharingan
suddenly he warps it to tobi's dimension and every uchiha eyeball in there starts crying

and then tobi is all like
"shit now my feet are wet you dumb cunt"
"my one and only weakness, nooo"
"fucking tears man"
"how did you figure it out"

 ok maybe i can't predict chapters very well


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 29, 2012)

If Tobi really is Obito, I would love to know who fought Minato


----------



## Russo (Aug 29, 2012)

Marcelle.B said:


> done


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 29, 2012)

So where are those people who bad mouthed Tobito purists every single day for many years in this forum?  Oh right they will GTFO out of this forums now since they lost the bet.

Raise your flags Tobito is here!


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 29, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> i predict kakashi shedding a single, manly tear
> 
> from the eye with a sharingan
> suddenly he warps it to tobi's dimension and every uchiha eyeball in there starts crying
> ...


Don't feel bad, yours is leagues above most others here.


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Aug 29, 2012)

Seraphoenix said:


> If Tobi really is Obito, I would love to know who fought Minato



....Obito?


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2012)

Using Obito's body =/= Obito.

Going to mark the fuck out if he turns out to not even be Obito. lol


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 29, 2012)

CA182 said:


> ...Who was the guy who made a bet stating that if Tobi = Obito they'd leave the forum forever?



Several people have said that they'll rage-quit the series/forums if Tobi is Obito.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Aug 29, 2012)

Did Evil say there is gonna  switch to Sasuke and Orochimaru?


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 29, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> i predict kakashi shedding a single, manly tear
> 
> from the eye with a sharingan
> suddenly he warps it to tobi's dimension and every uchiha eyeball in there starts crying
> ...



I actually like this prediction.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 29, 2012)

Seraphoenix said:


> If Tobi really is Obito, I would love to know who fought Minato



If Tobi is Obito, and Minato fought Tobi, then the Tobi Minato fought would be Obito.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 29, 2012)

Flow said:


> Using Obito's body =/= Obito.
> 
> Going to mark the fuck out if he turns out to not even be Obito. lol



Awww, Flow, I thought you were smarter than the rest of them..


----------



## Penance (Aug 29, 2012)

Jfizz said:


> oh okay, i just don't get why people are posting as if the chapter is out and it is confirmed already... when spoilers aren't even out?
> 
> maybe i don't know evil as much as everyone else, but does evil have some sort of inside track on the chapter before it's out?
> 
> in other words, why is everyone posting like it's for real already?



Because...[Youtube]c_vlLKA6xeU[/Youtube]


----------



## Milkomeda (Aug 29, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> If Tobi is Obito, and Minato fought Tobi, then the Tobi Minato fought would be Obito.



Mindfuck


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2012)

Yeah, this does make the most sense. 

This is like a critical point of the series. If it turns out he's Obito (flesh and mind together), and if the reasoning due to all of this is some shitty "My friend died you didn't protect her Kakashi yaddayadda" 

Then yeah. This manga just sucks complete utter ass. There is no redemption after this. It can either get more interesting, or be disappointing. I don't see why a lot of people even want it to be Obito.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Aug 29, 2012)

Imma leave this here to describe my rage


----------



## SonicTron (Aug 29, 2012)

Flow said:


> Yeah, this does make the most sense.
> 
> This is like a critical point of the series. If it turns out he's Obito (flesh and mind together), and if the reasoning due to all of this is some shitty "My friend died you didn't protect her Kakashi yaddayadda"
> 
> Then yeah. This manga just sucks complete utter ass. There is no redemption after this. It can either get more interesting, or be disappointing. I don't see why a lot of people even want it to be Obito.



I'm pretty certain that is not how it is going to play out.  There are tons of alternative reasons.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 29, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> If Tobi is Obito, and Minato fought Tobi, then the Tobi Minato fought would be Obito.



That Tobi was an adult while you could see Kakashi and Gai looked like teenagers. That Tobi also didn't know how Flying Thunder God worked.


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 29, 2012)

Flow said:


> Yeah, this does make the most sense.
> 
> This is like a critical point of the series. If it turns out he's Obito (flesh and mind together), and if the reasoning due to all of this is some shitty "My friend died you didn't protect her Kakashi yaddayadda"
> 
> Then yeah. This manga just sucks complete utter ass. There is no redemption after this. It can either get more interesting, or be disappointing. I don't see why a lot of people even want it to be Obito.



seem you forgot to add in my *opinion *


----------



## Treerone (Aug 29, 2012)

Flow said:


> Yeah, this does make the most sense.
> 
> This is like a critical point of the series. If it turns out he's Obito (flesh and mind together), and if the reasoning due to all of this is some shitty "My friend died you didn't protect her Kakashi yaddayadda"
> 
> Then yeah. This manga just sucks complete utter ass. There is no redemption after this. It can either get more interesting, or be disappointing.*I don't see why a lot of people even want it to be Obito.*



For the sake of being able to say "I told you so."


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 29, 2012)

Flow said:


> Yeah, this does make the most sense.
> 
> This is like a critical point of the series. If it turns out he's Obito (flesh and mind together), and if the reasoning due to all of this is some shitty "My friend died you didn't protect her Kakashi yaddayadda"
> 
> Then yeah. This manga just sucks complete utter ass. There is no redemption after this. It can either get more interesting, or be disappointing. I don't see why a lot of people even want it to be Obito.



Because its the most logical thing to do? It brings forth drama to the table and it completes the parralel of the series' main characters.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 29, 2012)

If Tobi is Obito I wonder if this opens the door to Shishui being Obito's brother. It could also explain how Tobi was able to genjutsu the Mizukage, if he is like his brother then they probably have similar techniques.


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2012)

SonicTron said:


> I'm pretty certain that is not how it is going to play out.  There are tons of alternative reasons.



Please, give a nice list of details. 

Knowing Kishi, it will deal with him pulling shit out of his ass in order to fit the circumstances.


----------



## Satori katsu (Aug 29, 2012)

Is everybody ready for the shitstorm that is about to occur on these forums. It will surely be felt throughout the whole internets. I'm so excited


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 29, 2012)

>this thread
>mfw i realize it's only a sample of what's coming in a few hours


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2012)

Treerone said:


> For the sake of being able to say "I told you so."



This is sadly what it is. Though I can understand wanting to prove people that "HAHAHA I WAS RIGHT ALL THESE YEARS! ALL MY THEORIES WERE RIGHT! YES YES YES! YOU LOSE I WIN!"

And not understand not only does Obito being Tobi make no sense, if there was any reason given to why he did all of this, it is going to be an ass pull. Well, most likely.

If it's REALLY Obito.....I mean like, I don't see how an author like Kishi (who has severely fucked up this series) can actually pull this off.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 29, 2012)

I don't wanna whine about the spoilers but.. where the fuck are they ?


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 29, 2012)

Today is a glorious day!


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 29, 2012)

Seraphoenix said:


> That Tobi was an adult while you could see Kakashi and Gai looked like teenagers. That Tobi also didn't know how Flying Thunder God worked.



We are suspecting time travel or something similar was in play to answer this, or perhaps Obito's soul/whatever was sealed inside of another body. 

Both the Tobis are the same Tobi. So if Tobi = Obito, the Tobi Minato fought, regardless of his "age or appearance", is Obito.

Unless you are seriously speculating there are two Tobis, then I don't even.


----------



## Milkomeda (Aug 29, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I don't wanna whine about the spoilers but.. where the fuck are they ?



Spoilers probably wont show up for another hour...


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2012)

Satori katsu said:


> Is everybody ready for the shitstorm that is about to occur on these forums. It will surely be felt throughout the whole internets. I'm so excited



Lol, mine are already rustled. I will already admit it.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 29, 2012)

Would it be too early to post this in the smiley request thread?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 29, 2012)

I can't believe Obito controlled the great Lord Kurama.

What disrespect to his legend.


----------



## Easley (Aug 29, 2012)

Tobi being Obito is not ideal but I'll wait for Kishimoto's explanation before condemning it.

He's better than the other Uchiha candidates though.


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 29, 2012)

Flow said:


> This is sadly what it is. Though I can understand wanting to prove people that "HAHAHA I WAS RIGHT ALL THESE YEARS! ALL MY THEORIES WERE RIGHT! YES YES YES! YOU LOSE I WIN!"
> 
> And not understand not only does Obito being Tobi make no sense, if there was any reason given to why he did all of this, it is going to be an ass pull. Well, most likely.
> 
> If it's REALLY Obito.....I mean like, I don't see how an author like Kishi (who has severely fucked up this series) can actually pull this off.


tbh if kishi said "see this kunai? it's sharp" people would still go "IT'S A FUCKING ASSPULL"

that's how people are
it's best to, uh, let me borrow your username here, go with the flow and not give a shit
he'll have an explanation, and it's up to you if you'll accept it
if you don't, then *shrug*
if you do, then *shrug*
let's all just *shrug*


----------



## SonicTron (Aug 29, 2012)

Flow said:


> Please, give a nice list of details.
> 
> Knowing Kishi, it will deal with him pulling shit out of his ass in order to fit the circumstances.



outside of what all the haters generally hate on (obito going psychotic and turning evil)

-body snatched
-reprogramming/brainwashing
-recombination of multiple bodies and personalities
-'deal with the devil' situation

It will probably be some variation or combination of the above situations, with too many degrees of difference to begin listing


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 29, 2012)

Kurama should feel honored being controlled by the strongest Uchiha who ever lived aside from Madara..


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 29, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> I can't believe Obito controlled the great Lord Kurama.
> 
> What disrespect to his legend.



Kurama has no legend anymore. He suffered the same treatment every villain does when they come into contact with Naruto.

He went from a mass of evil chakra, to a cute cuddly fox within what? 5 chapters?


----------



## hellohi (Aug 29, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> Would it be too early to post this in the smiley request thread?



Of course not.

I'm one of the people that adamantly argued against Tobi being Obito, I feel dumb now.


----------



## Fay (Aug 29, 2012)

Does anyone have a link to Evil's post? 

So...Tobi is Obito? Wow!! I'm like so surprised .


----------



## gabzilla (Aug 29, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> I can't believe Obito controlled the great Lord Kurama.
> 
> What disrespect to his legend.



Kyuubi is an overpowered pet these days, nothing of value was lost.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 29, 2012)

Kyuubi is a good boy in the presence of Tobito.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 29, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Kurama has no legend anymore. He suffered the same treatment every villain does when they come into contact with Naruto.
> 
> He went from a mass of evil chakra, to a cute cuddly fox within what? 5 chapters?



It was inevitable that Kurama would turn out the way he did. To be honest, I had suspicions it would happen after Naruto learned to harvest some of his chakra, though I wasn't gonna go about making theories...

To me, being originally good and going through what he went through is a pretty good story piece. I would not have liked the usual "Oh look, evil monster! NOT EXPLAIN HOW OR WHY IT IS EVIL". 

That bores me.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 29, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> We are suspecting time travel or something similar was in play to answer this, or perhaps Obito's soul/whatever was sealed inside of another body.
> 
> Both the Tobis are the same Tobi. So if Tobi = Obito, the Tobi Minato fought, regardless of his "age or appearance", is Obito.
> 
> Unless you are seriously speculating there are two Tobis, then I don't even.



Or perhaps Madara posed as Tobi before he died, then gave the mantle to Obito.


----------



## Xin (Aug 29, 2012)

Over 1000 new posts in this tread? I was just 5 hours asleep , cant read them all


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 29, 2012)

hellohi said:


> Of course not.



Done


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 29, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> It was inevitable that Kurama would turn out the way he did. To be honest, I had suspicions it would happen after Naruto learned to harvest some of his chakra, though I wasn't gonna go about making theories...
> 
> To me, being originally good and going through what he went through is a pretty good story piece. I would not have liked the usual "Oh look, evil monster! NOT EXPLAIN HOW OR WHY IT IS EVIL".
> 
> That bores me.


i've reached my rep limit
god damn it not now, not while a worthy post is in my sights


----------



## Deana (Aug 29, 2012)

Flow said:


> Yeah, this does make the most sense.
> 
> This is like a critical point of the series. If it turns out he's Obito (flesh and mind together), and if the reasoning due to all of this is some shitty "My friend died you didn't protect her Kakashi yaddayadda"
> 
> Then yeah. This manga just sucks complete utter ass. There is no redemption after this. It can either get more interesting, or be disappointing. I don't see why a lot of people even want it to be Obito.


I'd like to think this is a small part of a bigger reason why he became crazy.  I would like to think that part of the reason is because he thought Kakashi was going to use his eye to become this great hero that would lead the ninja world into peace (Naruto) but Kakashi nerfed himself and didn't even want to become Hokage. 

What if he watched what Kakashi was doing through that eye and got in eye full of Make Out Paradise? 

Kakashi's lack of action could possible be one of many other reasons why Obito decided to go batsh*t and take things into his own hands.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 29, 2012)

SonicTron said:


> I'm pretty certain that is not how it is going to play out.  There are tons of alternative reasons.



What other options are there?

Obito being butthurt about his teenage girlfriend.

And...uhm...Obito being completely and utterly brainwashed by Madara.

I'm running on two options here. Got any more?


----------



## Mistshadow (Aug 29, 2012)

Tobitobi said:


> Mistshadow,
> 
> Let us try to forgive them, if it turns out to be Obito as Tobi.
> 
> ...



It won't teach anyone a lesson, its just a repeat of the juubi situation all over again. people bash the couple who believed in a 10 tails in the moon, and what happens, it became true. those same type of people are the problem witht his series who think they know everything and refuse to accept possibile outcomes. I already know who deserves the forgiveness and who doesn't based on the identity threads and responses. Believe me if you read my posts lol. I know who to go for and who not to go for =p



TerminaTHOR said:


> The Anti Tobito guys are now saying that they finally realized that they were wrong all this time and some of them are still in a bit of denial and making up excuses and washes their hands clean just so that they wont get raped later on. Its so fun reading their posts.



Yes, it really is, can't wait for tomorrow.



Gaawa-chan said:


> Several people have said that they'll rage-quit the series/forums if Tobi is Obito.



good riddens then, they don't belong here anyways



Seraphoenix said:


> That Tobi was an adult while you could see Kakashi and Gai looked like teenagers. That Tobi also didn't know how Flying Thunder God worked.



have you seenthe sound 5 and how big some of them look? they were all 15 and look at kimimaro and jirobo.
do students know every tech their master has? naruto took forever to know about sage mode. and kakashi during gaiden didn't know about the kunai with flying thunder god as noted by his surprise of his teacher being there.



Terra Branford said:


> *We *are suspecting time travel or something similar was in play to answer this, or perhaps Obito's soul/whatever was sealed inside of another body.
> 
> Both the Tobis are the same Tobi. So if Tobi = Obito, the Tobi Minato fought, regardless of his "age or appearance", is Obito.
> 
> Unless you are seriously speculating there are two Tobis, then I don't even.



If by 'we' you mean people who are in super denail about the fact that kishi was vague on the timeline and that it DOES IN FACT FIT, sure whatever.


----------



## Escargon (Aug 29, 2012)

So all you * that laughed at my old thread when i said Tobis half face got Madara implanted and the other part of the face is Obito.

:>


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Aug 29, 2012)

Sadly, I see that being the reason. Damn, its really hard to embrace this fact now. I can't accept it.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Aug 29, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> It was inevitable that Kurama would turn out the way he did. To be honest, I had suspicions it would happen after Naruto learned to harvest some of his chakra, though I wasn't gonna go about making theories...
> 
> To me, being originally good and going through what he went through is a pretty good story piece. I would not have liked the usual "Oh look, evil monster! NOT EXPLAIN HOW OR WHY IT IS EVIL".
> 
> That bores me.



But we've been getting "Sob stories" that attempt to justify the baddies for their action all manga.

At this point, there isn't a genuine bad guy within the manga that doesn't have some "Why" in regards to their actions.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 29, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> We are suspecting time travel or something similar was in play to answer this, or perhaps Obito's soul/whatever was sealed inside of another body.
> 
> Both the Tobis are the same Tobi. So if Tobi = Obito, the Tobi Minato fought, regardless of his "age or appearance", is Obito.
> 
> Unless you are seriously speculating there are two Tobis, then I don't even.



Brace yourself.

There are probably two Tobis. Long haired, short haired. Long-haired one is the real Madara, the teacher of Itachi, and the idol of Kisame. Short-haired is the Tobi we know now.


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Aug 29, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> What other options are there?
> 
> Obito being butthurt about his teenage girlfriend.
> 
> ...



Obito turning out to be the ultimate good guy.  He's united the entire ninja world against him.  Once he's defeated, world peace will be achieved, just as he planned.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 29, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Brace yourself.
> 
> There are probably two Tobis. Long haired, short haired. Long-haired one is the real Madara, the teacher of Itachi, and the idol of Kisame. Short-haired is the Tobi we know now.



That sort of conflicts with Kisame recognizing Tobi though.

Unless Obito's face now looks like Madara's.


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 29, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> But we've been getting "Sob stories" that attempt to justify the baddies for their action all manga.
> 
> At this point, there isn't a genuine bad guy within the manga that doesn't have some "Why" in regards to their actions.


that's the whole point of it all; nobody is going to turn evil just because. they will always have a reason to be "evil" or "bad".


also, wrong. gato didn't have a "why".


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> tbh if kishi said "see this kunai? it's sharp" people would still go "IT'S A FUCKING ASSPULL"



The only times I have ever said "It's an ass pull", is Itachi's Izanami thing or whatever it was called.

All of it's powers were COMPLETELY used to foil only like, one type of fighter which was Kabuto. TOO much of a coincidence. 

THAT was the biggest ass pull of this manga.

Tobi being Obito seems like a step to appease the rabid Tobito fans, who for some reason, really want him to be Obito.  



> that's how people are
> it's best to, uh, let me borrow your username here, go with the flow and not give a shit
> he'll have an explanation, and it's up to you if you'll accept it
> if you don't, then *shrug*
> ...



I'll accept it, and continue to speak out about how Kishi fucked up this manga, and appeased to fans who want stupid shit that doesn't make any sense. 



> outside of what all the haters generally hate on (obito going psychotic and turning evil)



Because, he died instilling the "Don't leave your comrades behind" into Kakashi.

I'm not knocking the fact that he could be Obito. Kishimoto has just recently shitted on characters like Haku/Zabuza's deaths, Sasori, etc.

Trust me, it is HIGHLY plausible that Obito is Tobi. Trust me, Kishi CAN make this manga worse lol, 



> -body snatched



ok, yeah. 



> -reprogramming/brainwashing






> -recombination of multiple bodies and personalities
> -'deal with the devil' situation


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Aug 29, 2012)

Speaking of wish, the poster who got $100 bucks off the bet is happy right now


----------



## Mayaki (Aug 29, 2012)

This explains everything!


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 29, 2012)

One last thing, could someone please explain the ''I gave Nagato the Rinnegan'' line. He had no incentive to stay in character(Madara) because he was about to kill Konan. He also encouraged Yahiko to create Akatsuki. Obito wasn't even born then.


----------



## Yagura (Aug 29, 2012)

So now if we could just figure out who or what the hell Zetsu is supposed to be.


----------



## Easley (Aug 29, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Brace yourself.
> 
> There are probably two Tobis. Long haired, short haired. Long-haired one is the real Madara, the teacher of Itachi, and the idol of Kisame. Short-haired is the Tobi we know now.


Yes, I think that's the case. Long haired man was the real Madara.

It's funny, but most Tobito supporters think they're the same person... except loool3.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 29, 2012)

Seraphoenix said:


> Or perhaps Madara posed as Tobi before he died, then gave the mantle to Obito.



Seems too far out there to me, but I'm not recalling anything that could support it, so that's probably why. Even one little shred of evidence could make it possible. 

That said, I'm iffy on that theory. Got anything that can back it...?



IpHr0z3nI said:


> But we've been getting "Sob stories" that attempt to justify the baddies for their action all manga.
> 
> At this point, there isn't a genuine bad guy within the manga that doesn't have some "Why" in regards to their actions.



Villains will always have a "why". Only a select few villains in any fandom without a "why" can actually pull it off. Otherwise, it is just a stupid attempt at trying too hard on a villain.

I'm more for character development, even in the villains of the story.



PikaCheeka said:


> Brace yourself.
> 
> There are probably two Tobis. Long haired, short haired. Long-haired one is the real Madara, the teacher of Itachi, and the idol of Kisame. Short-haired is the Tobi we know now.



Ahaha, I wouldn't be angry about it. If that's what is going to happen, fine. Though I like seeing some hints here and there when it comes to things like this, so that would have been cool to see in the manga should it turn out to be true.



Kenneth said:


> i've reached my rep limit
> god damn it not now, not while a worthy post is in my sights


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 29, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> That sort of conflicts with Kisame recognizing Tobi though.
> 
> Unless Obito's face now looks like Madara's.



Tobi being Obito conflicts with that, too.

Unless as you said, his face is still somehow Madara's, and Evil says it's at least half Obito's.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Easley said:


> Yes, I think that's the case. Long haired man was the real Madara.
> 
> It's funny, but most Tobito supporters think they're the same person... except loool3.


The only good thing that could come out of that theory is that it'd prove Nagato got his Rinnegan on his own without it being donated. Madara himself said he awakened his Rinnegan shortly before his death, after all.


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 29, 2012)

Flow said:


> The only times I have ever said "It's an ass pull", is Itachi's Izanami thing or whatever it was called.
> 
> All of it's powers were COMPLETELY used to foil only like, one type of fighter which was Kabuto. TOO much of a coincidence.
> 
> ...


i don't think you understand. izanagi, izanami, amaterasu, tsukoyomi and so on are all part of some japanese folklore/mythology, i think jeanne knows much more than i do about the topic. it makes sense that if he includes two of them early on, he includes all of them at some point. this is why calling that jutsu for example, an asspull isn't a smart idea when you're ignorant about the topic at hand.


----------



## Mayaki (Aug 29, 2012)

Seraphoenix said:


> One last thing, could someone please explain the ''I gave Nagato the Rinnegan'' line. He had no incentive to stay in character(Madara) because he was about to kill Konan. He also encouraged Yahiko to create Akatsuki. Obito wasn't even born then.



He wanted her to lose hope. He wanted her to belive, that they were all mere puppets just used by him so that Konan would simply obey. He was also butthurt because of the betrayel so he just mocked the shit out of her. ALSO she is a woman in Kishis manga.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 29, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> I can't believe Obito controlled the great Lord Kurama.
> 
> What disrespect to his legend.



Obito controlled Kurama
Obito trolled Minato
Obito trolled Itachi
Obito mindfucked Sasuke
Obito gave orders to Nagato
Obito controlled Mizukage
And we still don't know what went down between him and Madara


I lost all my ability to can.


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> i don't think you understand. izanagi, izanami, amaterasu, tsukoyomi and so on are all part of some japanese folklore/mythology, i think jeanne knows much more than i do about the topic. it makes sense that if he includes two of them early on, he includes all of them at some point. this is why calling that jutsu for example, an asspull isn't a smart idea when you're ignorant about the topic at hand.



Nah, that Kabuto fight was an ass pull. Everything about it was.


----------



## Shattering (Aug 29, 2012)

Failure villain with failure identity  so Konoha was destroyed and Minato/Kushina died by the plan of a 13-14 years old Obito??? 

I HOPE we receive a goo explanation about this


----------



## Mistshadow (Aug 29, 2012)

Seraphoenix said:


> One last thing, could someone please explain the ''I gave Nagato the Rinnegan'' line. He had no incentive to stay in character(Madara) because he was about to kill Konan. He also encouraged Yahiko to create Akatsuki. Obito wasn't even born then.



In that same fight he also said he was madara, and he flight hashirama at vote, stole his power, was the 2nd rikudou, etc.
Why would he say all this?
Because the reader didn't know he wasn't madara at this point. And logically we can say its POSSIBLE (definite with obito being tobi) that those were madaras achievements such as yahiko akarsuki and nagato eyes


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> I can't believe Obito controlled the great Lord Kurama.
> 
> What disrespect to his legend.



He was always the Uchihas bitch.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 29, 2012)

What's the buzz on 2ch. If it's Obito, surely that's inflamed.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 29, 2012)

Easley said:


> Yes, I think that's the case. Long haired man was the real Madara.
> 
> It's funny, but most Tobito supporters think they're the same person... except loool3.



I know the 2-Tobis theory has been around for a couple of years now, and thus far there are very few hitches. 

Whoever Tobi is though, I can't see him not having massive amounts of Madara's memories implanted in him though, and possibly even some of his chakra/appearance, which could possibly explain any inconsistencies with the 2-Tobis theory.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 29, 2012)

Everyone is going night-night it seems.


----------



## Yuna (Aug 29, 2012)

Pretty Good Satan said:


> Just Evil's spoiler that Tobi is Obito.


Where? *10penises*


----------



## SonicTron (Aug 29, 2012)

Shattering said:


> Failure villain with failure identity  so Konoha was destroyed and Minato/Kushina died by the plan of a 13-14 years old Obito???
> 
> I HOPE we receive a goo explanation about this



I keep seeing Tobito haters saying LOL OBITO DID ALL THAT, IMPOSSIBLE WHAT A JOKE LOL.

Would you all step back for a second and remember all of the crazy mind-swap jutsu, genjutsu, soul-controlling jutsu, body control jutsu, etc that exists in the manga.

It's definitely not going to be an Obito that suddenly became an evil genius mastermind.

It seems to be some sort of mental roadblock for you guys.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

Yuna said:


> Where? *10penises*



First post of the thread.


----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

It's not just that Rin died and Kakashi couldn't save her. It's likely also that Danzo(and therefore Konoha) had a hand in her death, I'll bet.

Stereotypical? Yep? Likely to have a lame flashback? Yep. Done before in this manga? Yep. 

But it still makes the most sense.


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Aug 29, 2012)

Seraphoenix said:


> One last thing, could someone please explain the ''I gave Nagato the Rinnegan'' line. He had no incentive to stay in character(Madara) because he was about to kill Konan. He also encouraged Yahiko to create Akatsuki. Obito wasn't even born then.



He also told Konan he was Madara, which he was clearly lying about.


----------



## harurisu (Aug 29, 2012)

Yuna said:


> Where? *10penises*



Check the OP


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 29, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Seems too far out there to me, but I'm not recalling anything that could support it, so that's probably why. Even one little shred of evidence could make it possible.
> 
> That said, I'm iffy on that theory. Got anything that can back it...?



The long hair,short hair thing and the knowledge factor. It would make sense if Madara was Obito's mentor of sorts.



Mayaki said:


> He wanted her to lose hope. We wanted her to belive, that they were all mere puppets just by him so that Konan  simply obeys. He was also butthurt because of the betrayel so he just mocked the shit out of her. ALSO she is a woman in Kishis manga.



That makes sense. reps


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Aug 29, 2012)

If anything, i see Madara spirit or something invading his body


----------



## Easley (Aug 29, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> The only good thing that could come out of that theory is that it'd prove Nagato got his Rinnegan on his own without it being donated. Madara himself said he awakened his Rinnegan shortly before his death, after all.


Yeah, it's a problem that Kishi will need to address. How could Obito and Madara know each other if he died when Nagato was young?


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2012)

Obito:

Through space time travel, I managed to not only kill a clan I was a part of and thrived to be a valuable member in, I killed them all, plotted to destroy my former teacher, I traveled back in time and found the Rinnegan and gave it to some random kid who had psychological problems and entrusted it to him, tried to start a ninja war, unleashed the Kyuubi on the village, STARTED a ninja war

....

Like, do some of you see how retarded it is for a character like Obito to turn to all of this? It's like....

idk.

Not knocking it though, Kishi can still fuck the manga up some more. I will NEVER take that out of the equation lol.


----------



## Grendel (Aug 29, 2012)

Seraphoenix said:


> One last thing, could someone please explain the ''I gave Nagato the Rinnegan'' line. He had no incentive to stay in character(Madara) because he was about to kill Konan. He also encouraged Yahiko to create Akatsuki. Obito wasn't even born then.



Kishi wanted to keep up the tobi=madara plot going and needed to let the readers know where nagatos rinnegan came from...which is madara


----------



## Gunners (Aug 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Real eye for potential that Kakashi.


----------



## Yagura (Aug 29, 2012)

wait, how did Obito troll Itachi?


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

Easley said:


> Yeah, it's a problem that Kishi will need to address. How could Obito and Madara know each other if he died when Nagato was young?



Not really, it just means Tobi is once again taking credit for what Madara himself did.


----------



## Shattering (Aug 29, 2012)

Inb4 time travel jutsu


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Yagura said:


> wait, how did Obito troll Itachi?


Convincing him he was Madara and keeping his secrets?


----------



## auem (Aug 29, 2012)

Yuna said:


> Where? *10penises*



read the first post of this thread...Hexa put all his posts summary there..


----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

Please don't forget the Hashirama cells, guys. That's a big chakra/stamina boost there at the very least, not to mention it allows for Izanagi.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Aug 29, 2012)

Shattering said:


> Failure villain with failure identity  so Konoha was destroyed and Minato/Kushina died by the plan of a 13-14 years old Obito???
> 
> I HOPE we receive a goo explanation about this



In the belly of Death God:

Hiruzen: I'm chillin' here because of my brilliant student, the once in generation genius, Orochimaru.
Minato: ...
Hiruzen: What?
Minato: And me because of Obito...
Hiruzen: Who?
Minato: My dead-last student.
Hiruzen: Now that sucks.
Minato:


----------



## Easley (Aug 29, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Not really, it just means Tobi is once again taking credit for what Madara himself did.


Yes, but Madara "died" when Nagato was a child... how could he meet Obito?


----------



## Pretty Good Satan (Aug 29, 2012)

Easley said:


> Yes, but Madara "died" when Nagato was a child... how could he meet Obito?



I don't believe a date has ever been given for Madara's actual death...


----------



## Russo (Aug 29, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I don't wanna whine about the spoilers but.. where the fuck are they ?



it just leaked, dont click:


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

Easley said:


> Yes, but Madara "died" when Nagato was a child... how could he meet Obito?



Yeah I was replying to Superman's post more than yours sorry. Madara was fully aware that Nagato had to revive him with RT so it was him who gave the eyes


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Easley said:


> Yes, but Madara "died" when Nagato was a child... how could he meet Obito?


And if that's so, why would Madara even know of Tobi if he was long dead when that happened?


----------



## Easley (Aug 29, 2012)

Pretty Good Satan said:


> I don't believe a date has ever been given for Madara's actual death...


If Madara is the long haired man then he lived far longer than we thought


----------



## Grendel (Aug 29, 2012)

Pretty Good Satan said:


> I don't believe a date has ever been given for Madara's actual death...



One never was...people just assumed that but that is looking like a  false assumption


----------



## Talis (Aug 29, 2012)

I better stalk these bet makers soon.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 29, 2012)

It would be really funny if this chapter was completely unrelated.


----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

Also keep in mind that there's a VERY good chance that Zetsu is linked to Tobi. I'm betting the gap in power and knowledge will have Zetsu as part of the explanation.

Also, Tobi is obviously a product of the same Frankenstein power up process we've seen multiple times in this manga(Kabuto, Danzo, and Madara).

So please don't keep claiming that the power up is just Obito learning and is therefore an asspullery. It obviously isn't just training at work here.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 29, 2012)

Guys this chapter is a rookie chapter. Stop talking about tobi


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Not according to Evil, Grimmjowsensei. Or is that the buzz on 2ch?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 29, 2012)

When did evil post spoilers ?


----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Not according to Evil, Grimmjowsensei. Or is that the buzz on 2ch?



He's just trolling, like he did last week.


----------



## Grendel (Aug 29, 2012)

Btw anyone online that missed it...evil clarified that the old face was the part that we seen and he said you could call it scarred


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> When did evil post spoilers ?


Hexa posted them in the first post.


----------



## Grendel (Aug 29, 2012)

They are in op


----------



## Ricky Sen (Aug 29, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> When did evil post spoilers ?



Read the first post. His spoiler was that Tobi is Obito and that half of Obito's face looks old or scarred. A new user solved his riddle and Evil came in here to confirm it himself. It could still be a troll, but I doubt it.


----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

No one solved the other part of Evil's hint, right?

I'm interested in the upcoming spoilers just so I can see what we failed to decipher. Probably something related to the flashback.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 29, 2012)

Raiden said:


> It would be really funny if this chapter was completely unrelated.



Evil's original posts about Sasuke are true.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 29, 2012)

Tobi is obito with half old face people.

Mystery solved


----------



## Mayaki (Aug 29, 2012)

Obito before death "Here my Sharingan is a present for you becoming a Jounin."
Tobi: "Your Sharingan is only borrowed."

What an asshole!


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 29, 2012)

Hohohoho I can still see denials everywhere even in the other forums. God, I cant wait for the tears flow and butthurt ravage the internets. Wooooooo 3hrs left till the next chapter.

While waiting for the inevitable shitstorm:


----------



## auem (Aug 29, 2012)

sagroth said:


> No one solved the other part of Evil's hint, right?
> 
> I'm interested in the upcoming spoilers just so I can see what we failed to decipher. Probably something related to the flashback.



both parts of his puzzle were solved......


----------



## Xin (Aug 29, 2012)

Mayaki said:


> Obito before death "Here my Sharingan is a present for you becoming a Jounin."
> Tobi: "Your Sharingan is only borrowed."
> 
> What an asshole!



Yea. Tobi is so mean


----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

IIRC, T should be posting any minute now.

Failing that, Ohana in 2-3 hours.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 29, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Tobi is obito with half old face people.
> 
> Mystery solved



Basically Two Face


----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

auem said:


> both parts of his puzzle were solved......



Oh? My mistake, then.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 29, 2012)

What's the buzz on 2ch anyway?


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Basically Two Face



Old face=madara cells taking over kekeke


----------



## Grendel (Aug 29, 2012)

The first part was "long flashback then"


----------



## Talis (Aug 29, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Basically Two Face


Basically a rock.


----------



## Grendel (Aug 29, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Old face=madara cells taking over kekeke



Evil made it sound like the old part could just be scars...


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 29, 2012)

does anybody here have a hitler reacts to video without subtitles? im bored


----------



## Kishido (Aug 29, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Basically a rock.



No i just talk about the concept of Two Face and how a once good guy turned evil xD


----------



## Abanikochan (Aug 29, 2012)

Mayaki said:


> Obito before death "Here my Sharingan is a present for you becoming a Jounin."
> Tobi: "Your Sharingan is only borrowed."
> 
> What an asshole!



"You failed to protect my crush. Now give my eye back."


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

Is there anyone else here who actually gives no fuck if Tobi is Obito?


----------



## Frawstbite (Aug 29, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Is there anyone else here who actually gives no fuck if Tobi is Obito?



Right here. 

I feel nothing.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm still not over the fact that Obito trolled Minato 

Like, wow.


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> does anybody here have a hitler reacts to video without subtitles? im bored


you better link me too
also if it already has properly timed subs that i can edit, bonus points


Abanikochan said:


> "You failed to protect my crush. Now give my eye back."


his crush

...  i can't stop laughing because i keep thinking of the rock


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 29, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Is there anyone else here who actually gives no fuck if Tobi is Obito?


giver of no fucks reporting in


----------



## ch1p (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

Frawstbite said:


> Right here.
> 
> I feel nothing.


Good now I know I have not been alone in giving no fucks.


Moon~ said:


> I'm still not over the fact that Obito trolled Minato
> 
> Like, wow.



Minato is boring and bland, I am glad he did.


----------



## Talis (Aug 29, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> I'm still not over the fact that Obito trolled Minato
> 
> Like, wow.


I wanna see Minato's face, he went suicidal for nothing.
Maybe he was under a genjutsu.


----------



## Abanikochan (Aug 29, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> you better link me too
> also if it already has properly timed subs that i can edit, bonus points
> his crush
> 
> ...  i can't stop laughing because i keep thinking of the rock



It goes both ways.


----------



## Soca (Aug 29, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Is there anyone else here who actually gives no fuck if Tobi is Obito?



me, I barely read this series I just think this new revelation is hilarious because a ton of people who are die hard tobito fans are about to get nerd happy when the chapter releases and the haters are gonna drop a ton of info on how it's still impossible.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 29, 2012)

So is what Kishi meant by Kakashi's (troll) year?


----------



## SonicTron (Aug 29, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> I'm still not over the fact that Obito trolled Minato
> 
> Like, wow.



Yes I cannot believe it either.  Because you know, the only possibility was that it was 14 year old Obito in mind and body somehow turning evil and super-genius, rather than some combination of all the other mind-control/body snatching/genjutsuing/body combination/reprogramming that we've seen in the manga.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 29, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> you better link me too
> also if it already has properly timed subs that i can edit, bonus points
> his crush
> 
> ...  i can't stop laughing because i keep thinking of the rock


found 

Youtube

i dont have the timed subs though, i will make it on after effects


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 29, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Is there anyone else here who actually gives no fuck if Tobi is Obito?



Yes. So far its you, Kenneth and I

edit: Well isn't my response late.


----------



## Easley (Aug 29, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> I'm still not over the fact that Obito trolled Minato
> 
> Like, wow.


And threatened to kill baby Naruto. There wouldn't even be a manga if he succeeded!


----------



## auem (Aug 29, 2012)

a winner...:rofl


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 29, 2012)

Seraphoenix said:


> The long hair,short hair thing and the knowledge factor. It would make sense if Madara was Obito's mentor of sorts.



Forgive me, but long hair/short hair? I already know about the knowledge thing, but would you mind elaborating? I've a rusty memory, you see.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

Jak N Blak said:


> Yes. So far its you, Kenneth and I
> 
> edit: Well isn't my response late.



Yeah but you like Nardo so the chap will be fine for you either way.

@terra Long haired masked man controlled Yagura and talked to Itachi+ was shown only in the past, short haired one fought Minato and was shown in the present.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey, what the hell. At least it would continue the tradition Hiruzen started. Teachers dying due to/because of their students. Him and Orochimaru. Jiraiya and Nagato. Minato and..


----------



## Kathutet (Aug 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> found
> 
> Youtube
> 
> i dont have the timed subs though, i will make it on after effects


superb

but for now, i'm going to sleep
yes
mere hours away from a chapter release but i've exhausted both body and mind 

see ya, gentlefolk of the telegrams


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 29, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> superb
> 
> but for now, i'm going to sleep
> yes
> ...


i should be sleeping too, almost 24 hours up 


fuckin chapter


----------



## Talis (Aug 29, 2012)

I wonder if Evil already saw Tobito's face.


----------



## KevKev (Aug 29, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> does anybody here have a hitler reacts to video without subtitles? im bored



Ask Bringer Of Carnage


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

Ranma Saotome said:


> Hey, what the hell. At least it would continue the tradition Hiruzen started. Teachers dying due to/because of their students. Him and Orochimaru. Jiraiya and Nagato. Minato and..



Konohamaru is gonna fuck up Ebisu and Naruto.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Aug 29, 2012)

Saunion said:


> I don't think I ever argued about the Tobito thing one way or another and I don't care about the result except I'm happy it's finally done, but I find this kind of NEENER NEENER threads obnoxious. Also that persecution complex and the resentment that comes with it is preposterous. Get over yourselves.



But you do know if turned out the opposite way, people would mock anyone who believed. Let's just be fair on both sides. It doesn't matter to me one way or the other. I have no interest invested on this. I'm just a big fan of Kishi's work that is along for the ride. If he turns left, I look left. He turns right, I look right. He ducks down a hole, I watch that specific hole to see if he'll pop out again.

I've been loving this manga for too long for Kishi to not have my full confidence. I'm now about 6 years done with college, and I've been reading this thing since I've been in about 9th or 10 grade.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 29, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Forgive me, but long hair/short hair? I already know about the knowledge thing, but would you mind elaborating? I've a rusty memory, you see.



When Tobi met Kisame while controlling Yagura, he had long hair and also when he met Itachi. When he fought against Minato he had short hair.

edit: It could be that he cuts his hair sometimes but the theory I've heard is that long-haired Tobi was Madara


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 29, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Yeah but you like Nardo so the chap will be fine for you either way.
> 
> @terra Long haired masked man controlled Yagura and talked to Itachi+ was shown only in the past, short haired one fought Minato and was shown in the present.



Ah, I see. Perhaps it meant nothing of significance to his identity. Hmm....


----------



## Ranma Saotome (Aug 29, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Konohamaru is gonna fuck up Ebisu and Naruto.



 As terrible as that is it's hilarious.


----------



## Cymbalize (Aug 29, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Konohamaru is gonna fuck up Ebisu and Naruto.



Its more a sith tradition.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Ah, I see. Perhaps it meant nothing of significance to his identity. Hmm....



Yeah I'm pretty sure Kishi could just ignore it if he wanted.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 29, 2012)

I wouldn't mind seeing Konohamaru beating Naruto. *is a shameless fangirl*

He already surpasses Ebisu, at least that's what I think considering he took down Pain by himself.



> Yeah I'm pretty sure Kishi could just ignore it if he wanted.



It was probably either a mess up, or something related to him aging or something like that. Is there any other point in the manga where it was shown again?


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Aug 29, 2012)

And what's this crap about this making Minato look bad? He kicked his student's ass. A student that became insanely powerful, strong enough to present even a challenge to the great Fourth Hokage, but he still got stomped by Minato when all was said and done.

Rasengan in the back, hand sliced off, stabbed in chest, contract seal placed on him, no more kyuubi control, and he was tagged with Minato's Hiraishin marking. Minato is his sensei, and Minato did the teaching on that night.

He kindly informed him that what he just witnessed was Hiraishin Level 2. He had no choice, but to risk his life. Minato had 3 responsibilities on that night. As a father, as a husband, and as a hokage. He couldn't allow the Kyuubi to get away and risk it falling in that ninja's hands later. He couldn't risk Konoha losing it. He couldn't risk Kushina not getting her wish of seeing Naruto again, and not being able to help him master the Kyuubi's power. He couldn't risk not believing in and preparing his son for the future.

Kishi is more or less telling us that Minato would have, and could have succeeded against Tobi's ultimate plan, but he left it in Naruto's hands instead. Like the Raikage said, their savior is alive and well, inside Naruto.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 29, 2012)

Gonna listen to one more song then I'm off to bed.

Hmmm. To make this post not seem like spam...ummm. Obito is a boss. There we go.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Aug 29, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Konohamaru is gonna fuck up Ebisu and Naruto.



I believe it. 

No sarcasm here.


----------



## Kusa (Aug 29, 2012)

Meh so he is most likely Obito after all.I lost interest in Tobi so fast after hearing who he is.I don't care about this fight anymore.Pleace return to Sasuke and Orochimaru Kishi.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing Konohamaru beating Naruto. *is a shameless fangirl*
> 
> He already surpasses Ebisu, at least that's what I think considering he took down Pain by himself.
> 
> ...



Yes after Minato killed himself because he couldn't win against short haired Tobi anymore longhaired Tobi was found by Itachi, so it's definitively on purpose.


----------



## Penance (Aug 29, 2012)

Pretty Good Satan said:


> Obito turning out to be the ultimate good guy.  He's united the entire ninja world against him.  Once he's defeated, world peace will be achieved, just as he planned.



Code: Sharingan...


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 29, 2012)

SageEnergyMode said:


> And what's this crap about this making Minato look bad? He kicked his student's ass. A student that became insanely powerful, strong enough to present even a challenge to the great Fourth Hokage, but he still got stomped by Minato when all was said and done.
> 
> *Rasengan in the back, hand sliced off, stabbed in chest, contract seal placed on him, no more kyuubi control, and he was tagged with Minato's Hiraishin marking. Minato is his sensei, and Minato did the teaching on that night.*
> 
> ...



If Tobi is Obito I'm putting this in my sig


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

Seraphoenix said:


> If Tobi is Obito I'm putting this in my sig



Minato never sliced his arm off though, it just fell off.


----------



## TroLLSama (Aug 29, 2012)

Am i the only one who doesn't give a darn about tobi since this fight (Naruto and CO vs tobi)


He has shown his character and is not interesting for me anymore , just another Schoolgirl with washed brain and wannabe revenge (I'LL BRING PEACE TO THIS WORLD)..... CRAP


Tobito...haha




Orochimaru-sama as villian ,FTW.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 29, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Yes after Minato killed himself because he couldn't win against short haired Tobi anymore longhaired Tobi was found by Itachi, so it's definitively on purpose.



Hmm, then I guess we'll just have to wait! Should be interesting. I hope it wasn't a detail he made because he switched things half way through.


----------



## Famouss (Aug 29, 2012)

How is Kishi gonna explain Obito getting that strong in only 1 year?


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 29, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Minato never sliced his arm off though, it just fell off.



Because of the damage from the rasengan I'm guessing?




Famouss said:


> How is Kishi gonna explain Obito getting that strong in only 1 year?


Maybe Madara trained him or it was Madara himself. The former doesn't explain the rise in power though


----------



## slickcat (Aug 29, 2012)

dont give a shit about who tobi is, if possible I wouldnt mind a switch to the kage fight


----------



## SonicTron (Aug 29, 2012)

Famouss said:


> How is Kishi gonna explain Obito getting that strong in only 1 year?



*sigh* It probably won't as simple as it just being Obito.  Come on guys.  Use your brains.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 29, 2012)

Famouss said:


> How is Kishi gonna explain Obito getting that strong in only 1 year?



Random Uchiha power ups (See Sasuke) + Madara as mentor. Overkill


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Aug 29, 2012)

what's this? lol


----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

SonicTron said:


> *sigh* It probably won't as simple as it just being Obito.  Come on guys.  Use your brains.



We are the only sane folks in an insane forum, SonicTron.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Aug 29, 2012)

Tobi is the terror that lurks under your bed.


----------



## MaskedMan88 (Aug 29, 2012)

spoilers will be up in 3 hours according to narutobase and narutospoilers


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

MaskedMan88 said:


> spoilers will be up in 3 hours according to narutobase and narutospoilers



You do realize they have no idea when spoilers are coming and are just predicting?


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 29, 2012)

?Sasuke? said:


> what's this? lol





A good edit and or fan made image?


----------



## Frawstbite (Aug 29, 2012)

SonicTron said:


> *sigh* It probably won't as simple as it just being Obito.  Come on guys.  Use your brains.



I agree. People are looking at the simplest explanation and saying it makes no sense.

Then, perhaps it's not that simple. It's almost like, they think this manga is grounded in logic or something.


----------



## A7X (Aug 29, 2012)

Id like for Tobi to talk about his past. Or anything on Sasuke/Orochimaru.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm just going to put this out there so that people can prepare themselves. 

Tobi= Obito, that means he's not straight up evil he more than likely has a twisted view on what doing the right thing is. The fact that he is an individual who has lost his way opens up the possibility for Naruto talk no jutsuing him. 

There has been many casualties in the war (At least 40k) and Tobi has the Rinnegan capable of bringing back life. 

Do the math.


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Aug 29, 2012)

Famouss said:


> How is Kishi gonna explain Obito getting that strong in only 1 year?



time travel.


----------



## machiavelli2009 (Aug 29, 2012)

i believe in the power of

*Spoiler*: __ 



troll kishi.
when we find out it was in fact mizuki all along. 



can't wait to be excited and yet disappointed .


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Aug 29, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Minato never sliced his arm off though, it just fell off.



It was slowly falling off, until Minato teleported to Tobi and forced it off with his kunai right before stabbing Tobi in the chest and placing a contract seal on him.

Minato didn't kill himself because he couldn't beat Tobi. He did beat Tobi. He sacrificed his life for his son, for Kushina and for the village. The Kyuubi had to be contained and kept away from that ninja at all costs, and Konoha had to keep the Kyuubi at all costs. Since there was no way to accomplish a 100% sealing of the Kyuubi without giving up his life, he had to use the Shiki Fujin to seal away half, and then use the 8 Trigrams to seal the other half.

I mean, how often do we see a person by themselves seal the most powerful bijuu on their own, half the chakra being permanent sealed away?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 29, 2012)

That is one classy fan-made image. Tobi, stalking ur 6-year-oldz.



SonicTron said:


> *sigh* It probably won't as simple as it just being Obito.  Come on guys.  Use your brains.



People are arguing as if it's just being Obito because other people are claiming it is just Obito.


----------



## Shaz (Aug 29, 2012)

Many faps shall be done, many tears shall be shed. 29/08/2012.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Aug 29, 2012)

Gunners said:


> I'm just going to put this out there so that people can prepare themselves.
> 
> Tobi= Obito, that means he's not straight up evil he more than likely has a twisted view on what doing the right thing is. The fact that he is an individual who has lost his way opens up the possibility for Naruto talk no jutsuing him.
> 
> ...



Kakashi will borrow Nardo "Icha Icha" to make this complete.


----------



## DominusDeus (Aug 29, 2012)

I like how the spoiler thread has almost 3.5 million views despite having 0 replies.


----------



## geminis (Aug 29, 2012)

I see ppl are still sweating Tobi's identity after years of being trolled....

Anyway, I'm looking forward to more Kurama/Naruto bonding.


----------



## Famouss (Aug 29, 2012)

Gunners said:


> I'm just going to put this out there so that people can prepare themselves.
> 
> Tobi= Obito, that means he's not straight up evil he more than likely has a twisted view on what doing the right thing is. The fact that he is an individual who has lost his way opens up the possibility for Naruto talk no jutsuing him.
> 
> ...


Oh god.  If Obito brings everyone back to life.....


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 29, 2012)

This is like Yammy being Espada 0 all over again.


----------



## Easley (Aug 29, 2012)

Saizo sarutobi said:


> time travel.


His pocket dimension slows time, or something.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 29, 2012)

Gunners said:


> I'm just going to put this out there so that people can prepare themselves.
> 
> Tobi= Obito, that means he's not straight up evil he more than likely has a twisted view on what doing the right thing is. The fact that he is an individual who has lost his way opens up the possibility for Naruto talk no jutsuing him.
> 
> ...



Sadly, very possible, seeing as if Tobi does really have Obito's soul, he has some angsty sobfest story like Nagato did and he just needs a hug. If Tobi is just poor old Obito he's guaranteed to be TnJed.

I wouldn't even care at that point. I'll just shake my fist at the fact that he'll bring everyone back to life.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 29, 2012)

Hmmm, just came back home. So basically Tobi = Obito is confirmed? I don't recall ever saying that I dont like the theory, I just thought Izuna would have made far more sense. Well, I'm VERY interested to see what Kishi has planned for Obito. Should be awesome chapter.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 29, 2012)

The funny thing about Tobi being Obito is that the character actually trolled fans twice. 

At first everyone thought he was Obito then he told everyone that he was Madara and suddenly the theory died. I think at the time people complained about him being Madara, talking about Kishimoto pulling it out of his ass but in time the fans accepted it. 

Now he is Obito again and everyone's expectations have been crushed.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Aug 29, 2012)

Famouss said:


> Oh god.  If Obito brings everyone back to life.....



Not happening. You don't have to worry. That was specific to Nagato. Nobody else is going to do that.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 29, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sadly, very possible, seeing as if Tobi does really have Obito's soul, he has some angsty sobfest story like Nagato did and he just needs a hug. If Tobi is just poor old Obito he's guaranteed to be TnJed.
> 
> I wouldn't even care at that point. I'll just shake my fist at the fact that he'll bring everyone back to life.


It is where the edo Madara should step in and kill him ''Lives will be lost damn it''.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 29, 2012)

looks like i might have to eat my words  

BRING ON THE PAIN


----------



## Kishido (Aug 29, 2012)

Well the most interesting thing will be Kakashi's emotional break down... All the time he teached his stutends the way of Obito and now that. MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Shaz (Aug 29, 2012)

**

The telegrams will be too entertaining today.


----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

Gunners said:


> The funny thing about Tobi being Obito is that the character actually trolled fans twice.
> 
> At first everyone thought he was Obito then he told everyone that he was Madara and suddenly the theory died. I think at the time people complained about him being Madara, talking about Kishimoto pulling it out of his ass but in time the fans accepted it.
> 
> Now he is Obito again and everyone's expectations have been crushed.



Very true. It is rather a dick of a red herring.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 29, 2012)

The spoiler thread should have Tobi's identity and anything related to it in spoiler tags. That way, we can still read the early spoilers without spoiling Tobi's identity for ourselves before the chapter comes out.


----------



## Talis (Aug 29, 2012)

By the time spoilers arrive chapter will be out already.


----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> The spoiler thread should have Tobi's identity and anything related to it in spoiler tags. That way, we can still read the early spoilers without spoiling Tobi's identity for ourselves before the chapter comes out.



Seriously? It's the goddmn *spoiler thread*.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm checking old posts and seems like I missed Evil's torture because of time-zones...
Feels awful men.


----------



## Talis (Aug 29, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> I'm checking old posts and seems like I missed Evil's torture because of time-zones...
> Feels awful men.


First page for his Da Vinci codes.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 29, 2012)

Gunners said:


> ?
> At first everyone thought he was Obito then he told everyone that he was Madara and suddenly the theory died.



Wrong it didnt, actually it was during the Madara period that Obito fans were pursued like jews in Nazi Germany. Albeit the mainstream theory (during the Madara era at least) was Tobi being Obito's body, not Obito himself as far as I remember, perhaps this is the dead theory you refer to.


----------



## Shaz (Aug 29, 2012)

Start counting the rage quits.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 29, 2012)

Gunners said:


> It is where the edo Madara should step in and kill him ''Lives will be lost damn it''.



I'd laugh so hard. Madara is, ironically, the guy who just hangs around to make sure characters stay dead. Would be fantastic.

Then he could _time-travel _on his flying Susano'o and undo Nagato's mass-revival.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 29, 2012)

No I saw all of them, just checking the party I missed 
Thanks to Sasuke in pink underwears I caught up half way.


----------



## Famouss (Aug 29, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Well the most interesting thing will be Kakashi's emotional break down... All the time he teached his stutends the way of Obito and now that. MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


Kakasahi gets trolled to no end.  He gets put in the hospital by nearly every villain, and all his old friends are dead, and now his best friend may very well be the mastermind behind everything evil.


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm late to the party Is it confirmed? Can I pop my champagne?


----------



## Talis (Aug 29, 2012)

Famouss said:


> Kakasahi gets trolled to no end.  He gets put in the hospital by nearly every villain, and all his old friends are dead, and now his best friend may very well be the mastermind behind everything evil.


Dont worry they both will die soon.
I am just afraid Kakashi will really die together with Obito soon.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 29, 2012)

Let'sFightingLove said:


> I'm late to the party Is it confirmed? Can I pop my champagne?



It is... But some strange people now search for new theories that someone else is using the body and the gay feeligns for Kakashi which remained let him stalk Kakashi all the time


----------



## Gunners (Aug 29, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Wrong it didnt, actually it was during the Madara period that Obito fans were pursued like jews in Nazi Germany. Albeit the mainstream theory (during the Madara era at least) was Tobi being Obito's body, not Obito himself as far as I remember, perhaps this is the dead theory you refer to.


What are you on about?

When Tobi was first introduced a popular theory was that he was Obito. Most people didn't have a problem with the theory back then, it explained why his eye was covered up, it explained why he was masked and it explained his perceived stupidity ( Rock crushing half of his brain). 

When he did the villain pose and claimed he was Madara the theory that Tobi was Obito lost steam. Maybe new theories such as Madara being in Tobi's body emerged but none of them had the popularity of 'Tobi is a brain damaged Obito'.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 29, 2012)

Well, not that much of a surprise. No matter how unpleasant. Now, I'm waiting how Kishi is going to explain the problems in timeline and the 180 of Obito's personality and why the left side of the face is replaced with Zetsumetal when the right side was the one which was initially crushed by that huge boulder.


----------



## gershwin (Aug 29, 2012)

Its hilarious how Tobi identity theory started with Obito, then touched pretty much everyone from Fugaku to AU Naruto, went full circle and ended just as began - with Obito 

I remember Obito called Konan, who is older than him "the child". Wtf?


----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

Famouss said:


> Kakasahi gets trolled to no end.  He gets put in the hospital by nearly every villain, and all his old friends are dead, and now his best friend may very well be the mastermind behind everything evil.



Kakashi's year, ladies and gents!


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 29, 2012)

Gunners said:


> What are you on about?
> 
> When Tobi was first introduced a popular theory was that he was Obito. Most people didn't have a problem with the theory back then, it explained why his eye was covered up, it explained why he was masked and it explained his perceived stupidity ( Rock crushing half of his brain).
> 
> When he did the villain pose and claimed he was Madara the theory that Tobi was Obito lost steam. Maybe new theories such as Madara being in Tobi's body emerged but none of them had the popularity of 'Tobi is a brain damaged Obito'.



I never believed it was Madara until Tobi lied to a dying Konan, a lot of people were skeptical about Tobi being Madara, the Obito theory didnt died with Madara however it was during that time that the Obito fans because treated like second class citizens.

The theory became unpopular yes, but it didnt died.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Aug 29, 2012)

Well there is one good thing coming out of it, the tobi identity threads will end.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 29, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> It is... But some strange people now search for new theories that someone else is using the body and the gay feeligns for Kakashi which remained let him stalk Kakashi all the time



What about his gay feelings for Hashirama?

I feel bad for the Shodai. He's got guys clamoring after his wood generations after he's dead. Must be awkward if he were to find that out.


----------



## Sagitta (Aug 29, 2012)

Why is there even a spoilers thread if there is never any spoilers? Really!? Like common!


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 29, 2012)

Where is the guy with the signature of Tobi saying "I am not Obito, this guy is dead" ?


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Aug 29, 2012)

449 guest? Really? They really want to see the rage in this forum lol


----------



## Talis (Aug 29, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Where is the guy with the signature of Tobi saying "I am not Obito, this guy is dead" ?


Som1 lost hist bet.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Aug 29, 2012)

DarkLord Omega said:


> Well there is one good thing coming out of it, the tobi identity threads will end.



Then the Tobi's Identity Reaction threads will start.


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 29, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Where is the guy with the signature of Tobi saying "I am not Obito, this guy is dead" ?



where's kabuto...? oh wait...


----------



## Frawstbite (Aug 29, 2012)

DarkLord Omega said:


> 449 guest? Really? They really want to see the rage in this forum lol



Chumps need to man up and get an account.


_Yeah, you guys see me saying this. Gotta sign up to say something though. _


----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

To be fair, I think the discrimination was due more to how stupid it would be to go back to Obito after the Madara red herring. 

Hell, I think that's the source of most of the rage right now. It just feels like an insult to everyone's intelligence.

Not to say I hate Tobi being Obito. I don't. I'm just rather pissed at how Kishi has handled it. All this runaround and time and misdirection for the simplest possible explanation suggested at the very fucking inception of the character being true? Especially since everyone already knows at least 50% of the motive because it's also fucking obvious? Yeah no wonder everyone is pissed.

It is bad plotting, plain and simple.


----------



## Easley (Aug 29, 2012)

gershwin said:


> I remember Obito called Konan, who is older than him "the child". Wtf?


He was probably mocking her - that she knows nothing.

He feels superior; such as "I'll play with you children some other time".


----------



## Kishido (Aug 29, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> What about his gay feelings for Hashirama?
> 
> I feel bad for the Shodai. He's got guys clamoring after his wood generations after he's dead. Must be awkward if he were to find that out.



he tought to be Madara as well... So this feelings remained as well xD


----------



## Cord (Aug 29, 2012)

_Naruto Chapter 599: I am Obito_

Oh, incoming thunder shitstorm. If Tobi is indeed Obito, then lol at the idea of Minato dying because of him.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## jacamo (Aug 29, 2012)

soooooooon


----------



## Penance (Aug 29, 2012)

lol, this thread may crash...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 29, 2012)

sagroth said:


> To be fair, I think the discrimination was due more to how stupid it would be to go back to Obito after the Madara red herring.
> 
> Hell, I think that's the source of most of the rage right now. It just feels like an insult to everyone's intelligence.
> 
> ...



Agreed.

> Tobi is around for 300 chapters.

> Kishi spends 150-200 of those chapters on a red herring.

Tobi as Obito was believable a LONG time ago. Too much has happened since around chapter 400 for it to work anymore though. If he wanted to make Tobi Obito, he could have done it, but he should have decided he was going to do it five years ago, because as it is, it's a total hack job. Not even the greatest of writers could pull it off in such a way as to fill in every plot hole and inconsistency that's been created over the years.


----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

Cordelia said:


> _Naruto Chapter 599: I am Obito_
> 
> Oh, incoming thunder shitstorm. If Tobi is indeed is Obito, then lol at Minato dying because of him.



He died due to Kyuubi. Tobi never even got a hit in.

Y'know, the same Kyuubi that the third Hokage and the entire fucking village was having trouble with?


----------



## Gunners (Aug 29, 2012)

Yeah the villages should start doing some psychiatric test before training these shinobi. If someone has the potential to turn into a terrorist put him on a farm or better yet have him killed.


----------



## Hurricanes (Aug 29, 2012)

DarkLord Omega said:


> 449 guest? Really? They really want to see the rage in this forum lol





Frawstbite said:


> Chumps need to man up and get an account.
> 
> 
> _Yeah, you guys see me saying this. Gotta sign up to say something though. _




If we man up like ur suggesting then this thread would get to 10,000 post in no time and too much arguements so we just like to watch wht the peeps are yapping abt!


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

sagroth said:


> He died due to Kyuubi. Tobi never even got a hit in.
> 
> Y'know, the same Kyuubi that the third Hokage and the entire fucking village was having trouble with?



He died because he needed someone to fight Tobi, whom he couldn't beat anymore once V2 failed to secure a kill.


----------



## ZetsuusteZ (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh boy, can't wait for the 'I told you so' threads...

In all seriousness, If Kishi can pull this off then he gets my respect, it better not be the same recycled sob story


----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Agreed.
> 
> > Tobi is around for 300 chapters.
> 
> ...




Seriously. If a significant portion of your readership figures out your big twist early on, what Kishi did is precisely what you shouldn't do. It's an insult, whether intended or not.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 29, 2012)

Also I wonder if Tobi is more than one person, I mean the beauty of using a mask is that the mask becomes the identity and not the person behind it so theoretically it can live for ever so long as someone takes up the mantle. 

Certain things can't be explained unless there's someone else involved. The mists background that predates Obito's demise is a start, next on the list should be Tobi's involvement with Madara and Nagato.

I'm going to give Kishimoto a chance to explain things before slating him.


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Yeah the villages should start doing some psychiatric test before training these shinobi. If someone has the potential to turn into a terrorist put him on a farm or better yet have him killed.



Obito would have failed? 


Serves him right.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> Obito would have failed?
> 
> 
> Serves him right.



The amount of villains that could have been avoided with psychiatric counseling is almost 100% in this mango.


----------



## Starstalker (Aug 29, 2012)

Not a single spoiler and yet you all still believe that Tobi=Obito info is confirmed xD


----------



## jacamo (Aug 29, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Agreed.
> 
> > Tobi is around for 300 chapters.
> 
> ...



totally agree about the hackjob comment

things have happened in the manga that contradicts Tobi being Obito in body and in mind.... Tobi calling Konan a little girl, for example 

makes me think it wont be as simple as just Obito


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

Starstalker said:


> Not a single spoiler and yet you all still believe that Tobi=Obito info is confirmed xD



Check the first post in the thread.


----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> He died because he needed someone to fight Tobi, whom he couldn't beat anymore once V2 failed to secure a kill.



And where was Minato scratched/stabbed/bruised from Tobi, exactly?

Oh wait, that's right...


----------



## Cord (Aug 29, 2012)

sagroth said:


> He died due to Kyuubi. Tobi never even got a hit in.
> 
> Y'know, the same Kyuubi that the third Hokage and the entire fucking village was having trouble with?



The Kyubi did not kill him indeed yes. But I was more of the idea that if it wasn't of Tobi's interference, things wouldn't have turned out like the way it did- Minato dying. 

And wasn't he the one who made the Kyubi turn against the village?


----------



## Cyclonic (Aug 29, 2012)

im more excited about  the reaction than who tobi actually is lol 

heres what I think : tobi is the ultimate zetsu created by madara using ridukes creation of all things to bring  madara back.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

sagroth said:


> And where was Minato scratched/stabbed/bruised from Tobi, exactly?
> 
> Oh wait, that's right...



Doesn't matter, he himself knew he wouldn't be able to beat him thus he choose to sacrifice himself so that Naruto would have the chance to do it.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 29, 2012)

Starstalker said:


> Not a single spoiler and yet you all still believe that Tobi=Obito info is confirmed xD



premature celebration is always a sign


----------



## Cromer (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm not quite sure why people's butthurt is only manifesting now. I mean, the plot inconsistencies in this manga are so massive that if you're still reading, you either don't give a shit, or a fanboy/girl anyway. I certainly stopped giving two fucks a long time ago, and just go with the flow now.


----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

Starstalker said:


> Not a single spoiler and yet you all still believe that Tobi=Obito info is confirmed xD



Oh look, someone is perpetuating the Evil Cycle for the 500th goddamn time.


----------



## Hurricanes (Aug 29, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Yeah the villages should start doing some psychiatric test before training these shinobi. If someone has the potential to turn into a terrorist put him on a farm or better yet have him killed.



Lol someone needs to forward this to kishi inbox asap


----------



## Grendel (Aug 29, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> The amount of villains that could have been avoided with psychiatric counseling is almost 100% in this mango.



They are supposed to be "victims" of the current shinobi system that naruto is gonna fix...though I just want one of them to just be evil cause they are fucking evil...


----------



## Hurricanes (Aug 29, 2012)

Cromer said:


> I'm not quite sure why people's butthurt is only manifesting now. I mean, the plot inconsistencies in this manga are so massive that if you're still reading, you either don't give a shit, or a fanboy/girl anyway. *I certainly stopped giving two fucks a long time ago, and just go with the flow *now.


So did I and many people that don't even log inn anymore I wish people would just go with the flow


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

Grendel said:


> They are supposed to be "victims" of the current shinobi system that naruto is gonna fix...though I just want one of them to just be evil cause they are fucking evil...



Naruto wants to fix it by forcing his ideals on everyone just like tobi.


----------



## Starstalker (Aug 29, 2012)

I will laugh so hard if that spoiler on the first page turns out to be fake and that EVIL is just cockteasing you xD


----------



## Gunners (Aug 29, 2012)

I mean really speaking this events turning them into complete fuck ups is actually realistic. If you give a 13 year old power then put him through severe trauma they're likely to collapse mentally. They're too stupid to have a consistent and proper outlook on the world and think that their power=them being right. 

What's shocking is that a system isn't in place to prevent that shit from happening. For a start kids shouldn't be thrown on the battlefield, the next step that should be taken is analysing them before putting them on the life changing missions. After that they should be debriefed after every mission.

I mean it is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

Gunners said:


> I mean really speaking this events turning them into complete fuck ups is actually realistic. If you give a 13 year old power then put him through severe trauma they're likely to collapse mentally. They're too stupid to have a consistent and proper outlook on the world and think that their power=them being right.
> 
> What's shocking is that a system isn't in place to prevent that shit from happening. For a start kids shouldn't be thrown on the battlefield, the next step that should be taken is analysing them before putting them on the life changing missions. After that they should be debriefed after every mission.
> 
> I mean it is a recipe for disaster.



The fact that they receive training for that at a young age seems to make everyone think that it's fool proof or some shit.


----------



## Grendel (Aug 29, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Naruto wants to fix it by forcing his ideals on everyone just like tobi.



Didn't say I particularly liked it...just seems to be how kishi is portraying it...basically having naruto fix them one at a time till he fixes everything...


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

jacamo said:


> totally agree about the hackjob comment
> 
> things have happened in the manga that contradicts Tobi being Obito in body and in mind.... Tobi calling Konan a little girl, for example
> 
> makes me think it wont be as simple as just Obito



Calling Konan a little girl could simple be part of the act. We really should lay out all of the issues and examine them carefully.


----------



## sagroth (Aug 29, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Doesn't matter, he himself knew he wouldn't be able to beat him thus he choose to sacrifice himself so that Naruto would have the chance to do it.



You're delusional. Minato never said anything of the sort. Not to mention he caused serious damage AND managed to put a contract seal on him while Minato didn't even get a scratch.

That "saw through everything I did" line referred to the fact that Tobi knew exactly when and how to strike to get the Kyuubi free despite Minato's preparations. 

It's so simple it's binary: Minato hit Tobi. Tobi did not hit Minato. 

Minato died outside of their combat due to a seal he designed and chose to use.

The only person Tobi killed was a woman in labor.


----------



## Shakar (Aug 29, 2012)

Comments like "I'll play with you children some time" are, at least partially, a result of "creative" translation. 

For example (*), in that specific scene Tobi didn't spout some translation of "children" (would have been something like "kodomo"), he called Kakashi and the others "kisama-tachi" (basically, "you bastards", as most of you probably know).


* at least in the anime, but I doubt they'd change a manga line in such a random way


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Starstalker said:


> I will laugh so hard if that spoiler on the first page turns out to be fake and that EVIL is just cockteasing you xD



Evil's spoilers always turn out true, there is no reason to think that he is pulling one off on us.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Aug 29, 2012)

Gonna sleep since its better to wake up to read the chapter then waiting. I shall see you all if the forum doesn't crash.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

sagroth said:


> You're delusional. Minato never said anything of the sort. Not to mention he caused serious damage AND managed to put a contract seal on him while Minato didn't even get a scratch.
> 
> That "saw through everything I did" line referred to the fact that Tobi knew exactly when and how to strike to get the Kyuubi free despite Minato's preparations.
> 
> ...



Tobi told him he can do whatever he wants and that a lot of other options are open to him, and minato agreed with it,Kyyubi was left to Naruto so he could beat Tobi something Minato was unable to do. That is manga cannon, I am not delusional, I'm just not a minafag and see it how it is.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 29, 2012)

So the man who manipulated the WHOLE NINJA WORLD...




...Has 1 from intelligence in databook 

trolling in the deeeep~


----------



## shyakugaun (Aug 29, 2012)

the one piece prediction thread only has 2 pages


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Aug 29, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> So the man who manipulated the WHOLE NINJA WORLD...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Time flows faster in his dimension


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Obito controls darkness itself.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Aug 29, 2012)

I still cant believe that Tobi is Obito....only when i read it myself.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 29, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> So the man who manipulated the WHOLE NINJA WORLD...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brought this up earlier.

Clearly well-planned on Kishi's part.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> Calling Konan a little girl could simple be part of the act. We really should lay out all of the issues and examine them carefully.



He could have just been playing up the Madara role.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> Calling Konan a little girl could simple be part of the act. We really should lay out all of the issues and examine them carefully.



if its Obito in mind and body, which i dont think will happen, then i will probably make a "Obito Plotholes Checklist" 

using the plotholes in my sig and many others that arent listed... suggestions are always welcome

just so i can keep track of how Kishi will explain them


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Necessary Evil said:


> I still cant believe that Tobi is Obito....only when i read it myself.



For me, it's so odd to read his interactions with Pain now.


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 29, 2012)

sagroth said:


> You're delusional. Minato never said anything of the sort. Not to mention he caused serious damage AND managed to put a contract seal on him while Minato didn't even get a scratch.
> 
> That "saw through everything I did" line referred to the fact that Tobi knew exactly when and how to strike to get the Kyuubi free despite Minato's preparations.
> 
> ...



Minato won their fight that day but lost his wife, his own life, had his soul devoured by the Death God and forced to endure eternal torment, and on top of that his son had a VERY angsty childhood for which he took his "revenge" on Minato by punching him when they met again.

It was a victory that carried a HUGE cost. While Tobi is still around to troll both the manga characters and the readers.


----------



## Easley (Aug 29, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> So the man who manipulated the WHOLE NINJA WORLD...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Irony.

Or he was just acting dumb. He'll be 5 in the next databook.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 29, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> The fact that they receive training for that at a young age seems to make everyone think that it's fool proof or some shit.



Really speaking it is pitiful training ''A shinobi shouldn't show any emotion''. It has sociopath written all over it.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 29, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> So the man who manipulated the WHOLE NINJA WORLD...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol...


*Spoiler*: _For emphasis_ 



Booooo!!!


----------



## Voodoo chile (Aug 29, 2012)

Obito: I am darkness. I will take your rainbow and plunge it into darkness.

wow


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

jacamo said:


> if its Obito in mind and body, which i dont think will happen, then i will probably make a "Obito Plotholes Checklist"
> 
> using the plotholes in my sig and many others that arent listed... suggestions are always welcome
> 
> just so i can keep track of how Kishi will explain them



Numbers 7, 8, 9 and 11 are the ones I really want to see answered. Numbers 1 and 2 are the ones I'm going to smack Kishi for regardless.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Aug 29, 2012)

Is it confirmed it's completely him, mind body soul etc?.
Or just currently confirmed it's his body?.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

X Itachi X said:


> Is it confirmed it's completely him, mind body soul etc?.
> Or just currently confirmed it's his body?.



Evil said it's him with half an "old" face. You have the posts compiled in post 1 of this thread.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Aug 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> For me, it's so odd to read his interactions with Pain now.



Just odd?You are too kind


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 29, 2012)

^ EVERYTHING is ridiculous now if you re-read it.



X Itachi X said:


> Is it confirmed it's completely him, mind body soul etc?.
> Or just currently confirmed it's his body?.



Nobody knows.

We won't know until next week, probably.


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> He could have just been playing up the Madara role.



Answer to most of the issues. But for him to say that he grew a clone of Hashirama with DNA he stole during that battle, to Kabuto off all people, still comes off as odd to me.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 29, 2012)

Well there's still the possibility that Tobi is just using Obito's body, but in fact is someone else that actually makes sense. Tobi being Obito in mind and soul just adds a dozen of plotholes.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> Answer to most of the issues. But for him to say that he grew a clone of Hashirama with DNA he stole during that battle, to Kabuto off all people, still comes off as odd to me.



Comes off as he wasn't sure what to do even then.


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 29, 2012)

Tobi is Madara's clone


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 29, 2012)

Too many years I waited for that stupid mask to come off.

Those Tobito's better be prepared to have believed that theory in vain


----------



## Starstalker (Aug 29, 2012)

About shitty writing...WHY the hell didn't SOMEBODY(Kakashi, Minato etc.) dug up his body under the rocks and buried him properly in that grave in Konoha?
I find it stupid that Kakashi has been standing over an empty grave for years -.-


----------



## Mariko (Aug 29, 2012)

So Tobito is confirmed?




The same on 2ch...

名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2012/08/29(水) 17:23:25.04 ID:++nFmDwr0
　　　　　　　　　　________________________________________________ 
　　　　　　　　　 |　　　　　|:::|　　　　　　　　　 |:::|　　　　 .| 
　　　　　　　　　 |　　　　　|:::|　　　　　　　　　 |:::|　　　　 .| 
　　　　　　　　　　￣|￣|￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣|￣|￣ 
　　　　　　　　　　　 |　 |　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　 |　 | 
　　　　　　　　　　　 |　 |　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　 |　 | 
　　　　　　　　　　　 |　 |　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　 |　 | 
　　　　　　　　　　　 |　 |　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　 |　 | 
　　　　　　　　　　　 |　 |　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　 　 |　 | 
　　　　　　　　　　　 |　 |　 　 　 　 　 　　　　　　ノ?⌒ヽ,, 
　　　　　　　　　　　 |　 |　 　 　 　 　 　 　γ⌒?　　　 　 ヽ, 
　　　　　　　　　　　 |　 |　 　 　 　 　 　 ／／ ""⌒⌒＼　　） 
　　　　　　　　　　　 |　 |　 　 　 　 　 　 ｉ /　　 ⌒　 ⌒ ヽ　） 
　　　　　　　　　　　 |　 |　 　 　 　 　 　 !ﾞ　　 (･ ）｀ ?( ･） ｉ/　　高いハードルほど 
　　　　　　　　　　　 |　 |　 　 　 　 　 　 |　　 　 （__人_）　 |　　　　　　　くぐりやすい 
　　　　　　　　　　　 |　 |　 　 　 　 　 　 ＼　　　 ｀ー'　 ／ 
　　　　　　　　　　　 |　 |　 　 　 　 　 　 　/　　　　　　　ヽ　　　　　　　　　　　ぽっぽ 
　　　　　　　　　　　 |　 |　　 　 　 　 　 　/ /　　　　　　|ヽヽ 
　　　　　　　　　　　 |　 |　 　 　 　 　 　 (､､)　　　　　 /　(__） 
　　　　　　　　　　　 |　 |　 　 　 　 　 　 　　＼　　､／ 
　　　　 　 ε= 　 　 |　 |= 　　　ε= 　　　 ／　>､　＼,-､　　ｽﾀｽﾀ 
　　　　　　　　　　　 |　 |　　　　　　　　　　ヽ_/　　＼＿ノ


----------



## Shattering (Aug 29, 2012)

How much brain damage do I need to have to understand this Tobi=Obito thing???

I have been stomping my head into a wall but still nothing... 

Why Kishi why!!! I can't get it!!!


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Comes off as he wasn't sure what to do even then.



What do you mean?


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Aug 29, 2012)

sorry guys i'm online only now, what happened for so many pages?


----------



## Starstalker (Aug 29, 2012)

Shattering said:


> How much brain damage do I need to have to understand this Tobi=Obito thing???
> 
> I have been stomping my head into a wall but still nothing...
> 
> Why Kishi why!!! I can't get it!!!



Shitty writing


----------



## Sagitta (Aug 29, 2012)

Sphyer said:


> Too many years I waited for that stupid mask to come off.
> 
> Those Tobito's better be prepared to have believed that theory in vain



Hahaha your sooo sure. This is gonna be such a shocker to everyone.


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Starstalker said:


> About shitty writing...WHY the hell didn't SOMEBODY(Kakashi, Minato etc.) dug up his body under the rocks and buried him properly in that grave in Konoha?
> I find it stupid that Kakashi has been standing over an empty grave for years -.-



Maybe none of them knew Earth Release, nor packed a shovel. 

There is your answer.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 29, 2012)

Maybe Madara is like Voldemort ( before receiving a body) in that he can attach himself to living beings. It would explain why Kabuto had difficulty summoning Madara ( because he is both alive and dead) and it'd explain why Tobi was around in the past ( He possessed a different body) along with explaining why Obito changed so much. 

I feel that the black and white zetsu have a major part to play in the whole thing.


----------



## Starstalker (Aug 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> Maybe none of them knew Earth Release, nor packed a shovel.
> 
> There is your answer.



Yes.
Shitty, shitty writing


----------



## Grendel (Aug 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> Answer to most of the issues. But for him to say that he grew a clone of Hashirama with DNA he stole during that battle, to Kabuto off all people, still comes off as odd to me.



You can't see that as just kishi wanting to keep up the tobi is madara facade while still being able to explain the hashi clone that was probably still created by madara.... At that point madara wasn't a confirmed edo....


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (Aug 29, 2012)

jacamo said:


> if its Obito in mind and body, which i dont think will happen, then i will probably make a "Obito Plotholes Checklist"
> 
> using the plotholes in my sig and many others that arent listed... suggestions are always welcome
> 
> just so i can keep track of how Kishi will explain them



you'd better change your sig or someone is going to think you're one of those crazy anti-tobitoists.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> What do you mean?



That he didn't know who to make Tobi at that time too.


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> sorry guys i'm online only now, what happened for so many pages?



Evil's spoiler: Long flashback back then Tobi is Obito with half his face scarred or old.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 29, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> Minato won their fight that day but lost his wife, his own life, had his soul devoured by the Death God and forced to endure eternal torment, and on top of that his son had a VERY angsty childhood for which he took his "revenge" on Minato by punching him when they met again.
> 
> It was a victory that carried a HUGE cost. While Tobi is still around to troll both the manga characters and the readers.



Minato chose to die to preserve the balance of the villages. You see he doesn't have magical eyeballs or wood.

Also His sperm cell will do the job


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm surprised we haven't gotten any solid spoilers yet.


----------



## Harbour (Aug 29, 2012)

In before the Evil's epic trolling.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Aug 29, 2012)

Waaaait a minute.
Why would Obito's face be real old lookin' when Kakashi's around the same age and looks relatively young,  Must be dat lotion he uses, unless i'm forgetting something painfully obvious (I get the lines around the sharingan from usage etc.). (Been a looong night).


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> That he didn't know who to make Tobi at that time too.



lol, that's just awful.


----------



## Sagitta (Aug 29, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Maybe Madara is like Voldemort ( before receiving a body) in that he can attach himself to living beings. It would explain why Kabuto had difficulty summoning Madara ( because he is both alive and dead) and it'd explain why Tobi was around in the past ( He possessed a different body) along with explaining why Obito changed so much.
> 
> I feel that the black and white zetsu have a major part to play in the whole thing.



Yin and Yang Zetsu definitely play some part! I agree.


----------



## Shattering (Aug 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> Maybe none of them knew Earth Release, nor packed a shovel.
> 
> There is your answer.



The more you think about it, the less sense it has


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

X Itachi X said:


> Waaaait a minute.
> Why would Obito's face be real old lookin' when Kakashi's around the same age and look relatively young,  Must be dat lotion he uses, unless i'm forgetting something painfully obvious. (Been a looong night).



Evil clarified and stated that his face is scarred. Don't bother asking me why the rocks from the second earth jutsu didn't crush the left side just as badly.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 29, 2012)

Let'sFightingLove said:


> you'd better change your sig or someone is going to think you're one of those crazy anti-tobitoists.



so this is what it feels like to be a second class Tobito citizen

how the tables have turned


----------



## auem (Aug 29, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> That he didn't know who to make Tobi at that time too.



i fear you are very much right....

even kishi's  comment about recently deciding to 'bring few char back' also point to continuous change of plot-line...

well,we have to go with it anyway...


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Shattering said:


> The more you think about it, the less sense it has



At this point, wouldn't want it any other way.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Aug 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> Evil's spoiler: Long flashback back then Tobi is Obito with half his face scarred or old.



really? well after the recent chapters i fear this, thanks Klue


----------



## Shattering (Aug 29, 2012)

Where's *T *btw???


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 29, 2012)

Obito survived with his face scarred because he somehow used S/T jutsu to move through the rock. 

Thing is, he was always secretly an evil jackass, so he pretended he was still dying just to ruin Kakashi's life, then floated away as soon as his "friend" and "girlfriend" were gone.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 29, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> That he didn't know who to make Tobi at that time too.



I'm fairly convinced he didn't have Tobi's identity planned out from the start.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> lol, that's just awful.





auem said:


> i fear you are very much right....
> 
> even kishi's  comment about recently deciding to 'bring few char back' also point to continuous change of plot-line...
> 
> well,we have to go with it anyway...



I bet he was like: Ok I'm gonna bring back Madara as ET and if people love him I'm gonna make Tobi someone else.


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Aug 29, 2012)

this is indeed a very happy day for all Obito believers


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Obito survived with his face scarred because he somehow used S/T jutsu to move through the rock.
> 
> Thing is, he was always secretly an evil jackass, so he pretended he was still dying just to ruin Kakashi's life, then floated away as soon as his "friend" and "girlfriend" were gone.



The guy even anticipated that he would awaken the Mangekyou at that particular moment, saving his own life in the process - what a true evil mastermind.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Aug 29, 2012)

Kishi should not even try to fill the plotholes that the revelation of Tobi being Obito will cause.He must protect the remaining of his fanbase from brain cancer.


----------



## Shattering (Aug 29, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Obito survived with his face scarred because he somehow used S/T jutsu to move through the rock.
> 
> Thing is, he was always secretly an evil jackass, so he pretended he was still dying just to ruin Kakashi's life, then floated away as soon as his "friend" and "girlfriend" were gone.



It makes sense for me


----------



## Volture (Aug 29, 2012)

Lol, that fake image again.


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Necessary Evil said:


> Kishi should not even try to fill the plotholes that the revelation of Tobi being Obito will cause.He must protect the remaining of his fanbase from brain cancer.



The explanation itself should provide much entertainment.

I say bring it.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 29, 2012)

This is all because of a rock, seriously.


----------



## Shakar (Aug 29, 2012)

Currently Active Users
907 (141 members & 766 guests)


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 29, 2012)

The fake image in the spoiler thread. 

I was excited for a moment.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 29, 2012)

If that picture is real...it kind of doesn't look very much like Obito.


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Lol at: Not sure if legit.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 29, 2012)

Gunners said:


> *Maybe Madara is like Voldemort ( before receiving a body) in that he can attach himself to living beings. It would explain why Kabuto had difficulty summoning Madara ( because he is both alive and dead) *and it'd explain why Tobi was around in the past ( He possessed a different body) along with explaining why Obito changed so much.
> 
> I feel that the black and white zetsu have a major part to play in the whole thing.






So old. 

I still think it's extremely plausible.


----------



## Easley (Aug 29, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> I'm fairly convinced he didn't have Tobi's identity planned out from the start.


He waited for all the Tobi fanfics to appear and then decided.

"hmm this Tobito stuff is kinda cool..."


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 29, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> This is all because of a rock, seriously.



The rock was Zetsu in disguise.


----------



## Penance (Aug 29, 2012)

Such a satisfying chapter incoming...


----------



## KevKev (Aug 29, 2012)

I was going to make an invitation to the biggest shitstorm of the century at NF with fancy and formal font then post it in  KL but I got lazy lol


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Well, I hope the multiple Tobi theory comes to light.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 29, 2012)

Shakar said:


> Currently Active Users
> 907 (141 members & 766 guests)



Oh, wow.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 29, 2012)

Klue said:


> Well, I hope the multiple Tobi theory comes to light.



I want the tank to come to light


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 29, 2012)

Madara reveal chapter had about 1500 people.  Just sayin'. 

I think a lot of people are waiting because they want to "surprise" themselves. Or they're bullshit and are taking a break. Either way I expect there to be significantly more guests than normal, and fewer members than normal, this week.


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

What did he post in the spoiler thread now?

No source, really?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 29, 2012)

Posting because of long-awaited chapter


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 29, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> I want the tank to come to light



What need is there for Juubi when you have Uchiha Tank though?

@Klue no source and Obito's name in romanji lol.


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> What need is there for Juubi when you have Uchiha Tank though?



Yes, bring the Uchiha Tank.

It's time.


----------



## Mayaki (Aug 29, 2012)

I fear that if it really turns out to be Obito my testosteronelevel falls until it reaches zero.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 29, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> The rock was Zetsu in disguise.



If that rick didn't fall on Obito, none of this would have happened


----------



## Volture (Aug 29, 2012)

We'd usually have spoilers by now, no?


----------



## Klue (Aug 29, 2012)

Mayaki said:


> I fear that if it really turns out to be Obito my testosteronelevel falls until it reaches zero.



lol, what?


----------



## Tazmo (Aug 29, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

